# The Sick Room



## Cooking Goddess

Many of us at DC are getting older, and at times we want support and sympathy. That's a great idea, but our aches and pains can clutter up some of the other threads to the point that I think I'm reading a medical journal! 

I figure we can post our complaints here. Questions, too. Not like we should look for real medical advice, since (I think) none of us are a licensed doctor, but sometimes someone else has had a little problem that another one of us has found a crazy help for. I'm sure if someone gets too close to acting like a real doctor, someone will be along to set us on the right path. (I'm looking at you, GotGarlic.  With love, of course.  )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having problems with this years Flu Vaccine,I'm not the only one.  One of my CNA's got a full body rash.  Lots of the old folks spiking temps and getting a cough.  I have the achy, don't want to get out of bed, dang this cold type of reaction.

Shrek is feeling the Chemo, still has his hair.  We are about halfway through his treatments.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Halfway is good, but over will be better.  Even with chemo, I bet he still has way more hair than Himself does. 

I haven't gotten my flu shot yet. I planned on getting it before we leave for our annual Florida trip. Should I plan on being laid out for a few days? I can always make sure there are plenty of leftov...oh, what am I saying. I ALWAYS have plenty of leftovers! I've never had reactions to the flu vaccine before, *PF.* How long is the down time on this one?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking 2 or 3 days.  I'm on day three, still achy and congested, but not as bad as yesterday.  Tylenol and guaifenesin (Mucinex) are helpful. 

My CNA has had the flu shot for the past 8 years without a reaction, then BAM!  I didn't take my eyes off her since she is allergic to a lot of things and has asthma.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Got my flu shot Wednesday afternoon.  Felt sort of achy and out-of-sorts Thursday, actually declared a do-as-little-as-possible day that day.  Felt a little better yesterday, but am kind-of achy this AM.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having problems with this years Flu Vaccine, I'm not the only one.  One of my CNA's got a full body rash.  Lots of the old folks spiking temps and getting a cough.  I have the achy, don't want to get out of bed, dang this cold type of reaction.
> 
> Shrek is feeling the Chemo, still has his hair.  We are about halfway through his treatments.



I have noticed that also. My doctor cornered me yesterday and asked me if I had my flu shot yet. I told him no and my reason why. Then he reminded me I needed to get my yearly pneumonia shot. I was unaware that I had to get a booster every year. I go to Winthrop next week again, and will definitely remind my nurse if she doesn't bring it up. 

I woke up today and my leg is feeling pretty good. That doesn't mean I am out of the woods yet though. I had three ulcers and now am down to two. And those two still hurt like the dickens every time they are exposed to the air. Thank goodness Winthrop gave me a box of AllDress to keep them covered. I change it once a day along with adding the antibiotic ointment to them. The regimen seem to be working. 

It has been about six months or so since my original nurse retired. Even though I know Sharon told Nicole that I know how to take care of myself, it has taken this long for he to believe me. I know sterile procedures and I recognize when I am in trouble or even the start of it. One time Nicole told me that even though with five kids I have done it all, she remarked that with age, we tend to forget how to do things. That remark called for me to clench my teeth, take a deep breath and remind her that I am not one of her Alzheimer patients. I still have all my faculties. I walked away from her at that point before I said something I would regret. 

This latest battle with her gave me cause to search for other health plans in my area. I need to make a private appointment with her supervisor. And still not get her into trouble. I like Nicole, but she has to back off some. she has become too intrusive into my life. And I am beginning to resent her.


----------



## roadfix

I've never had a flu shot.    Every time I visit my doc the nurse asks me if I want my flu shot, I always decline.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many of us at DC are getting older, and at times we want support and sympathy. That's a great idea, but *our aches and pains can clutter up some of the other threads to the point that I think I'm reading a medical journal!*



This thread is a *great idea CG*!! Reading a food thread that turns into a discussion on bodily functions for example, can be really disgusting. 

SC and I both had our flu shots a couple weeks ago and neither of us had any reaction to them. As someone who actually had the flu so bad once, I'd never be without the vaccination even if I felt a bit poorly after having it. 
With my health problems, getting the flu again would most certainly be very dangerous.
We've also had the pneumonia and shingles shots, without any reactions to them.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...  

We have been fortunate to have had no adverse effects from our various shots... 

Ross


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many of us at DC are getting older,



Ahem...  

:


----------



## Aunt Bea

A question on flu shots.

Do you folks opt for the regular dose or the high dose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> A question on flu shots.
> 
> Do you folks opt for the regular dose or the high dose.



My facility provides the high dose.  The residents get the same vaccine.


----------



## bethzaring

The high dose too, per docs recommendation, for us older folks.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> Ahem...
> 
> :



 Like it or not, every single person is getting older.

Life is like a big roll of toilet paper, the closer to the end, the faster it goes.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, K-L. I feel like I'm on the fast track downhill sometimes. 

That used to be good. Faster, exciting, more fun... Now, it's a bad thing.


----------



## Addie

Many years ago, my sister and two of her kids came down with the flu. She asked me if I could come over and cook for her family. By the time I got there, her other two kids also became sick with the flu. Her husband came home early from work not feeling well. Oh great! Six people in the same house very sick with the flu. So I brought my four kids over there while I took care of my sister and her family. Yup, you guessed it. My four kids came down with the flu also. I had left a note for my husband where I was and why. So when he got off from work the next morning, he came over to see how I was doing. Two days later he joined the crowd. My sister's family of six and five of my family down with the flu. Why didn't I get it also? I have no idea. But now I had eleven folks in the same house to nurse. Year after year, I have never had the flu. And I have certainly been exposed to it. I was exposed to it over the years with my kids. One case of the flu does not give you immunity. Just ask  my kids. Year after year. Child after child. Even though they got their flu shots. A couple of years ago Pirate got the flu shot. I have never seen anyone so sick with the flu like he was after he got his shot.

So I figure if I have never caught the flu after being exposed so many times over the years, then I am not going to put into my body a disease that I never seem to catch. Since childhood I have been exposed to all the childhood diseases. Measles, mumps, chicken pox, polio (my sister), even rabies. I got my DPT shot as a child, even my booster in the first grade. But if it was a disease cause by a virus disease, it went right past me. (Is rabies cause by a virus?) I have also had Tetnus booster shots over the years. Not my idea, but the doctor's. 

But if it is a bacterial infection, I swear it flies in from Iowa of a jet plane and finds me. Even a simple paper cut turns into an bacterial infection. But the flu? Nope. Virus just don't like me. Along with some folks I know. So once again this year, no Flu shot for me. 

And yes folks, I know that the P stands for Pertussis, another name for Whooping Cough.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many of us at DC are getting older,



Getting? I would venture to say that some of us, including yours truly here, are already older than dirt.


----------



## Cheryl J

This is a great idea for a new thread, CG.  Every now and then I'm just plain ol' tired, have a few aches and pains (most recently a nasty cold), and resorted to a peanut butter and honey sandwich for dinner. Nothing to write home about in the dinner thread, or describing any side effects.   

I've never had a flu shot and haven't had the flu in many years.  Seriously considering one this year though - like a few others have mentioned, getting on up there myself.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many of us at DC are getting older...





rodentraiser said:


> Getting? I would venture to say that some of us, including yours truly here, are already older than dirt.



If we weren't getting older, we wouldn't be here. . .


----------



## CarolPa

I used to get free flu shots at work but stopped since retiring.  That I can remember, I have only had the actual flu once in my life, the achy, feverish, can't get out of bed flu.  I've had colds, and some were bad, but no aches or fevers.  I know that doesn't mean I won't get it now, but I'm rarely out and about among other people, so I think that's why I rarely get sick.  DH gets sick, and I am with him 24/7, but I don't catch it.  

I do have many other old age related maladies, though.


----------



## Kayelle

It's a written in stone rule around here that when we return home from somewhere, the very first thing we do is wash our hands with hot soapy water. We were talking the other day about we can't remember the last time we were sick. Germs have less chance getting in our home if we don't bring them home from the public.


----------



## taxlady

Well, I'm in invalid mode. I don't know what I did to my back, but it hurts like the dickens. I woke up that way on Tuesday. I haven't been downstairs since and Stirling is taking care of me. It seems to be slowly easing up.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so sorry to hear that Taxi!  Have you tried a soak in the tub with Epsom salts? A nice hot toddy wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Since retiring, DH and I have only been sick a handful of times, no more "sick buildings" to go into, thank goodness!
DH had his old timers flu shot a coupla weeks ago and the only ill-effect he had was a sore arm for a bit.
Doctor's M.A. (seems we don't have nurses so much here in the middle of the desert ) explained that once we reach medi-care age the stronger dosage is administered, basically a double-wallop is how she put it... I get mine on Monday-not looking forward to it... I haven't had one in, oh, 10 years now, but doc is _insisting_ that I get it!  SO!  Gotta make sure I have enough ready-made food for DH and soap for me, `cuz y'know I'll wind up getting laid out for 3-4 days... 

Oh, and *CG*, great idea for a thread!
... don't wanna be sneezing on someone else's dinner


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no, *taxy*! Maybe you slept the wrong way? However you got your achy back, I hope it goes away soon.



Andy M. said:


> If we weren't getting older, we wouldn't be here. . .


I suppose that's true, since I haven't noticed a member with the name "Benjamin Button". 

Meanwhile, in my little universe, this is my thought:


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Taxi!  Have you tried a soak in the tub with Epsom salts? A nice hot toddy wouldn't hurt either.


Thanks Kay. I don't dare try to get into the tub at the moment. That much bending would hurt too much.


----------



## Caslon

I approve this topic being started. I may add to it...and thanks to CG for starting it.

The Petty Vents thread, among others,  were getting overloaded with health issue vents.


----------



## Josie1945

buckytom said:


> Ahem...
> 
> :


 
Behave yourself Bucky Tom 

Josie


----------



## Addie

Tomorrow I have to go to Winthrop. And I am almost certain they will call for the ambulance to take me to the hospital. I now have three ulcers on my leg and one of them is right on my skin graft. So it looks like I will lose my leg this time around. Since this started, I have been gearing myself up to accepting the obvious. The last time I fought the doctors and they managed to find a plastic surgeon to save my leg. So I have had it for ten years that I shouldn't have. And for that I am very grateful. With all this pain, losing a leg sounds great as long as they take this incessant,  hideous pain with it. I know about shadow pain and all that goes with an amputation. But it can't be any worse than what I am experiencing this minute. 

So far I have taken four gabapentin and three Vicodin to get the pain tolerable. How long the pills will control the pain, I have no idea. But I will find out I am sure. Right now I am going to try and get some sleep. I have been up for more than 38 hours. Between the pain and lack of sleep, I rather have the sleep.


----------



## Rocklobster

Do hangovers count? My brother was visiting and after dinner we went to a local charity event to see a few guys who were playing in the band. It was a Merle Haggard tribute. I ran into a ton of people I hadn't seen in a long time and there were multiple rounds ordered and consumed..I felt pretty old this morning..on the couch until 2 pm


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> Tomorrow I have to go to Winthrop. And I am almost certain they will call for the ambulance to take me to the hospital. I now have three ulcers on my leg and one of them is right on my skin graft. So it looks like I will lose my leg this time around. Since this started, I have been gearing myself up to accepting the obvious. The last time I fought the doctors and they managed to find a plastic surgeon to save my leg. So I have had it for ten years that I shouldn't have. And for that I am very grateful. With all this pain, losing a leg sounds great as long as they take this incessant,  hideous pain with it. I know about shadow pain and all that goes with an amputation. But it can't be any worse than what I am experiencing this minute.
> 
> So far I have taken four gabapentin and three Vicodin to get the pain tolerable. How long the pills will control the pain, I have no idea. But I will find out I am sure. Right now I am going to try and get some sleep. I have been up for more than 38 hours. Between the pain and lack of sleep, I rather have the sleep.



Your spirit endures, right?  It gets heavy pondering flesh and spirit and is a real wake up call.  Addie says...tell me about it.
In all good natured-ness, I hope we don't lose a piece of you.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Please let us know how you're doing.

Are you taking generic Vicodin? Because I know that doesn't help very much - the real thing is much more powerful, although sometimes even that doesn't help.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Your spirit endures, right?  It gets heavy pondering flesh and spirit and is a real wake up call.  Addie says...tell me about it.
> In all good natured-ness, I hope we don't lose a piece of you.



Thank you Caslon. Whenever I have a problem, I am not one to get upset. I get mad and then I look for the best solution. I had a fantastic plastic surgeon that saved my leg the last time. My main problem with my legs is circulation. Very little blood reaches them. I already have two stents in both legs and that is all they could put in at that time. I don't know about this mess I am in. I will know everything by the end of the week. 

Thank you for your good thoughts. You have cheered me up a bit.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Addie, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Please let us know how you're doing.
> 
> Are you taking generic Vicodin? Because I know that doesn't help very much - the real thing is much more powerful, although sometimes even that doesn't help.



No, they have me on the real stuff. I have been on it for about ten years now. I take it mostly for my hips and base of my spine. I have a hard time walking more than 25 feet. Then I have to sit down until the pain subsides. I am supposed to take two, three times a day. I get a months supply. Most months I have about six to eight doses left. It all depends on how much walking I do outside.


----------



## Addie

I know I should put this in MIA, but I just want to lay down right now. If you don't hear from me for more than three days, I am still in the hospital. Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm surprised they haven't given you something stronger then. I had an infected nerve in my gum that was so bad I ended up in the ER once. All they gave me was a hit of Demerol and that was great, for about half an hour. It wore off by the time I got home. Good while it lasted though....I remember waving and yelling hi to everyone. Even the people in other cars on the freeway.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> I know I should put this in MIA, but I just want to lay down right now. If you don't hear from me for more than three days, I am still in the hospital. Thank you for the well wishes.



Hoping for the best. Take care, Addie! We'll miss you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take care, *Addie*. I'm sure you'll let us know when you know, right? Just go easy on the doctors and nurses. 



Rocklobster said:


> Do hangovers count? My brother was visiting and after dinner we went to a local *charity event* to see a few guys who were playing in the band. It was a Merle Haggard tribute. I ran into a ton of people I hadn't seen in a long time and there were multiple rounds ordered and consumed..I felt pretty old this morning..on the couch until 2 pm


Under normal circumstances, I would say you got what you deserved.  However, since it was for charity, I have to say I think you are an admirable man. Too bad the Hangover God didn't see it the same way. I feel bad for you, *Roch*, but not as bad as the time I had to hug a pillow from Atlanta Georgia to the Tennessee border...


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> Hoping for the best. Take care, Addie! We'll miss you!


+1...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Thank you all for your well wishes. 

Yeah, a hangover counts. If it has left you with a pain in your head, that definitely counts. But the bright side is that you know the pain in your head will go away. Unlike a pain in the a**. That is harder to get rid of.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Tomorrow I have to go to Winthrop. And I am almost certain they will call for the ambulance to take me to the hospital. I now have three ulcers on my leg and one of them is right on my skin graft. So it looks like I will lose my leg this time around. Since this started, I have been gearing myself up to accepting the obvious. The last time I fought the doctors and they managed to find a plastic surgeon to save my leg. So I have had it for ten years that I shouldn't have. And for that I am very grateful. With all this pain, losing a leg sounds great as long as they take this incessant,  hideous pain with it. I know about shadow pain and all that goes with an amputation. But it can't be any worse than what I am experiencing this minute.
> 
> So far I have taken four gabapentin and three Vicodin to get the pain tolerable. How long the pills will control the pain, I have no idea. But I will find out I am sure. Right now I am going to try and get some sleep. I have been up for more than 38 hours. Between the pain and lack of sleep, I rather have the sleep.



You're in my & Mom's thoughts and prayers, Addie.  Please keep us updated, or maybe get Pirate to get on here and update us.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> You're in my & Mom's thoughts and prayers, Addie.  Please keep us updated, or maybe get Pirate to get on here and update us.



Pirate got his instructions many months ago regarding who to notify and how. DC is right there at the top of the list. Thank  you for the prayers. I have the feeling I am going to need them all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> +1...
> 
> Ross



+2 !!!


----------



## Rocklobster

Best of Luck!


----------



## buckytom

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +2 !!!





Rocklobster said:


> Best of Luck!



Me too. Godspeed through this, Addie.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Ahem...
> 
> :



In reality, getting older is better than NOT getting older, eh?

CD


----------



## TATTRAT

I feel like as I've gotten older, there was a lot of stuff they left out of the brochure. 

I guess part of life is reaching that point where life stops giving you things, and starts taking them...be it mobility, people, breath, aches, all of it.

I'm just happy for every vertical day I'm given. Anxiously awaiting my quarterly results, see how bad my lungs have gotten.


Thinking of you, Addie!! Good vibes and positive energy heading your way!


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I know I should put this in MIA, but I just want to lay down right now. If you don't hear from me for more than three days, I am still in the hospital. Thank you for the well wishes.



How did it go yesterday, Addie?  I noticed you're in the game forum this evening, so assuming everything went well and you're recovering nicely!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I think everybody needs a group hug.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> How did it go yesterday, Addie?  I noticed you're in the game forum this evening, so assuming everything went well and you're recovering nicely!



I have to go see the plastic surgeon. She will make the finally decision. I will be notified when they have an appointment available. My leg is not life threatening, I am in just a whirlpool of pain. Fortunately, my age does not affect the availability of pain meds. Most doctors are terrified to write any scripts for pain meds. But since I have been on these meds for about ten years, for my spine and hips, they didn't increase the dosage, just the amount of times I should take them. But I still only take them when I need them. I refuse to take them just because someone says I should. Tonight, my pain is presently under control. I was scheduled to take some two hours ago. But I don't need any at this moment. The pain gives me warning when it is starting, and that is when I will take something. I have learned not to let it get out of control. 

Before all this happened to my one leg, I would get enough meds for thirty days at a time. Take two three times a day. If I had a day when I did very little walking, then I didn't need any and I didn't take them. As a result, I would have some left over at the end of the month. Not many, but enough that if I went outside and walked, I would need those extra ones. Walking outside is the worst thing I can do to my legs and back. The hard cement is not as forgiving as a wooden floor.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, glad to seed they didn't put you in the hospital immediately.  Do they have any idea as to how long of a wait there will be for the plastic surgeon's appointment?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, glad to seed they didn't put you in the hospital immediately.  Do they have any idea as to how long of a wait there will be for the plastic surgeon's appointment?



About two weeks. With the medication, I can keep the pain at bay. So I am not too concerned. Any doctor in his right mind is reluctant to operate on a patient with all the health problems I have. And I understand that. The only thing that makes all the surgeries I have had over the years successful is my attitude when I am wheeled into surgery. I am very calm and just know everything is going to be all right. When I had open heart surgery, my youngest son was in the gallery watching the surgery and right at my side when I came to. In less than ten days I was up and doing stairs. It is all in my attitude.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> 
> Yeah, a hangover counts. If it has left you with a pain in your head, that definitely counts. But the bright side is that you know the pain in your head will go away. Unlike a pain in the a**. That is harder to get rid of.



That would be my brother.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie and Taxy, so sorry. I hate it when my Dad refers to my Mom's room as the sick room. I get a flu shot every fall because of my Mom. Got a pneumonia shot last fall for the same reason. We have a rule, if one of the caregivers is sick, don't come. The only problem with that rule is that I am not exempt. I have to make meals and care for Mom when no one else is here (my Dad is useless--except for his checkbook).


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> When I had open heart surgery, my youngest son was in the gallery watching the surgery and right at my side when I came to. In less than ten days I was up and doing stairs. It is all in my attitude.



WOW!  Is this the son that is in the medical field?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> WOW!  Is this the son that is in the medical field?



Yes it is. There were some medical students in the gallery and it was breaking the rules to allow him up there, but the doctor understood. Then to come to and find him shaking my shoulder lightly telling me "Wake up Mom, it is time to wake up" made all the difference to me. I had the interbation tube down my throat and tried to smile. The surgeon took one look and said my son could remove the tube. I was going to be fine. And I was fine.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Yes it is. There were some medical students in the gallery and it was breaking the rules to allow him up there, but the doctor understood. Then to come to and find him shaking my shoulder lightly telling me "Wake up Mom, it is time to wake up" made all the difference to me. I had the interbation tube down my throat and tried to smile. The surgeon took one look and said my son could remove the tube. I was going to be fine. And I was fine.



Awe...... that is so sweet.

How are the legs feeling today?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Awe...... that is so sweet.
> 
> How are the legs feeling today?



My soon to be my former foot doctor insisted on bandaging both legs even though my left leg was fine. I took the dressing off my left leg, the bad one, because he had wrapped it way to tight, to the point he almost shut down my circulation. My toes were stark white and my leg above the dressing was so swollen. Today the both of them have calmed down.

What has me so angry is that he put silverdine on my open sores. That is medication that is used on serious injuries to removed blacked skin of burn victims. Not ulcers. And he didn't even ask me if I was allergic to it. Had I been, the way he applied it would have caused the ulcers to enlarge quite a bit. Had I left it on any longer, there was a good chance that the healthy tissue would have been damaged.

But today, I am feeling fine. I a presently waiting for my vascular doctor to call me as to what the next step is going to be.


----------



## Caslon

I don't have that much to complain about, health wise. Yet. However,  my old brother has un-explainable itchy red sores on his back.  I've seen them.  He tried stopping his meds to see if one was causing it.  Didn't help.  He went to see a few dermatologists, and his latest one prescribed soaking in a tub with oatmeal and vinegar.  

I'm not knocking that prescribed treatment. It just sounds awfully homeopathic to me.  
Has anyone heard of taking a bath that includes oatmeal and vinegar added to relieve his symptoms?  Not knocking it necessarily.  He got minor relief.  He is by himself. The hassle of it got to be a bit much for him.

Dermatologists don't have it easy.  A rash or whatever could be caused by so many factors.  Millions of years of evolution.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> I don't have that much to complain about, health wise. Yet. However,  my old brother has un-explainable itchy red sores on his back.  I've seen them.  He tried stopping his meds to see if one was causing it.  Didn't help.  He went to see a few dermatologists, and his latest one prescribed soaking in a tub with oatmeal and vinegar.
> 
> I'm not knocking that prescribed treatment. It just sounds awfully homeopathic to me.
> Has anyone heard of taking a bath that includes oatmeal and vinegar added to relieve his symptoms?  Not knocking it necessarily.  He got minor relief.  He is by himself. The hassle of it got to be a bit much for him.



Oatmeal is a good skin soother, Aveeno has made a fortune on it.  Not sure of the addition of vinegar, sounds like it would hurt.  The dermatologist didn't give a definitive diagnosis?

Instead of medicines, I would use coconut oil, it has antibiotic properties and will soothe itchy skin.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Caslon*, I had rashes that sent me to a dermatologist about 10 years ago. It seems every rash on a different body part needed a different ointment, or a blend of two. Drove me crazier than I am.  Then a new-to-that-practice hot shot dermatologist suggested I use Dove wash when I shower because it is gentle. I never scratched so much in my life! After hunting around online, in health stores, and in consult with my PA at the dermatologist's office, I discovered that anything with oatmeal, olive oil, and/or lavender helps eczema rashes. I first used Kiss My Face Olive and Lavender soap with great results. When the health food store I was buying it at shut down for a while, I had a hard time finding it and had to order online. Then I found out that Yardley English Lavender soap worked just as well...at less than half the price. The good news for your brother is if he would use either of these soaps, he wouldn't smell "girly". Neither of them leave any scent on the skin.

I hope he finds relief from the itching. It sure is a pain in the (insert affected body part here).


----------



## Addie

I have psoriasis and an oatmeal bath is a very common treatment. I have never done it myself. 

For years I have subscribed to the newsletter of the Psoriasis Research Foundation. It has a section that other patients with this hideous disease will tell about what they have found to work for them. Cider vinegar has been quoted so often over the years. I haven't tried that either. I had a small patch on one of my elbows and considered trying it. But I never did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The weeks of chemo and radiation have caught up to Shrek.  He is very ill, I try to keep him up on the anti-emetics, but he continues to have nausea.  The Jello water is working and broth.  His skin is still good, no breakdown from the radiation.  I am exhausted.  My combo Sunday work night and Monday chemo is kicking my butt.  I end up with 29 hour days. Looking at one of those tonight.  His electrolytes are all messed up and he has to get those adjusted by IV which add more time to our infusion center visits.  If his levels are good, I can hope to be home by 2 pm instead of 6.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw *PF*, you need lots of ((((hugs)))). Maybe someone to cook for you, or to drive Shrek to chemo while you take care of yourself. Or a good, long, 2-day sleep. I'd be there if we lived closer. Maybe if we got ourselves back to OH, and you headed east to Des Moines...we could get *Dawg* to do the work since she'd be the closest! 

Got you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The weeks of chemo and radiation have caught up to Shrek.  He is very ill, I try to keep him up on the anti-emetics, but he continues to have nausea.  The Jello water is working and broth.  His skin is still good, no breakdown from the radiation.  I am exhausted.  My combo Sunday work night and Monday chemo is kicking my butt.  I end up with 29 hour days. Looking at one of those tonight.  His electrolytes are all messed up and he has to get those adjusted by IV which add more time to our infusion center visits.  If his levels are good, I can hope to be home by 2 pm instead of 6.



Princess, when my mother was diagnosed with cancer in her tonsils, the doctor sent her to MIT for her radiation treatment. It was the only place in all of New England that had the machine. My sister and I each had four kids at the time and took turns weekly to go with my mother to MIT. My mother lived on the second floor and towards the end, getting her down and back up when she returned, was too difficult for either one of us. So we had to have an ambulance take her. 

But we still took our turns taking her. And like you and Shrek, it was all done with love. When my SIL and then my daughter had their bout with this hideous bodily invasion, the hospital was kind enough to place a reclining chair for their spouse to be at their side and yet still sleep. My daughter would fall asleep holding her husbands hand and never let go until they were ready to go home and they would wake her up. They worked around her. 

The love between you and Shrek will bring you both through this trying times. You know you have all our prayers as well as all your workers at your job and your family. Hang in there Princess. All of us as well as you know you are a strong woman. The two of you will make it through all of these trying times. And it will bring the both of you even closer. Through you we have grown to love Shrek. And you know how much we all love you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw *PF*, you need lots of ((((hugs)))). Maybe someone to cook for you, or to drive Shrek to chemo while you take care of yourself. Or a good, long, 2-day sleep. I'd be there if we lived closer. Maybe if we got ourselves back to OH, and you headed east to Des Moines...we could get *Dawg* to do the work since she'd be the closest!
> 
> Got you guys in my thoughts and prayers.



Thanks, CG!!
I have to drive to Des Moines???  Scottsbluff is so much closer 

I'd let Dawg drive me anywhere.

I am about to ask for help from the Senior Center with house cleaning, it's getting neglected.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie, I don't think anything could make me love Shrek more than I do now.  He can't get real sick, I still don't know how to work the DVD player.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie, I don't think anything could make me love Shrek more than I do now.  He can't get real sick, I still don't know how to work the DVD player.



I hear ya Princess. The expression "I feel your pain and joy" is never truer than when a loved one is going through cancer treatment. And you will be able to feel the joy when this is all over. 

I am glad to hear you are reaching out to the Senior Center for help. None of us are super human. Even though we would like to think otherwise. Once again, I am learning that hard lesson with my leg. Reaching out is a good thing. And it will help give Shrek some peace of mind knowing that you are not trying to be superwoman. You are just being his Princess. And that is what he needs the most right now. 

Don't fret about the DVD. I have had mine for almost ten years and still can't get it to work for me. So if he is ever able to get you to understand yours, please send him here to teach me.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The weeks of chemo and radiation have caught up to Shrek.  He is very ill, I try to keep him up on the anti-emetics, but he continues to have nausea.  The Jello water is working and broth.  His skin is still good, no breakdown from the radiation.  I am exhausted.  My combo Sunday work night and Monday chemo is kicking my butt.  I end up with 29 hour days. Looking at one of those tonight.  His electrolytes are all messed up and he has to get those adjusted by IV which add more time to our infusion center visits.  If his levels are good, I can hope to be home by 2 pm instead of 6.



Sorry to hear Shrek is so ill.  Hope the IV's will help get him adjusted and stable.  You and him are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Just Cooking

Same with us...  

Ross & Jeannie


----------



## GotGarlic

More hugs and love to you and Shrek {{{PF & Shrek}}}


----------



## Addie

Hang in there Princess. You are doing a great job for both Shrek and yourself. It goes without saying, both of you are in our daily prayers. We all love you.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, sorry to hear Shrek's treatments are being so hard on him and, as a result, hard on you.  We will continue to keep positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are halfway through, chemo medication change yesterday to help alleviate some symptoms.  Tough night, we are headed to radiation.

Dad continues on the finish work in the bathroom.  Ceiling is in, paint will be soon.  Mom and Dad have been a Godsend helping with the radiation trips to "the city".  I told Shrek he could stop as soon as he glows in the dark, should save on the electric bill.


----------



## Kayelle

{{PF}} The stress level of dealing with a seriously ill husband is beyond the imagination of many. I'm concerned for your heart condition and I'm keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dragnlaw

{{{{Princess & Shrek}}}}}


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, I'm glad to see you've still got your sense of humor during these trying times.   Thank goodness for your mom and dad, too - they make a wonderful support system.  Sending up thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone!  

I had my annual check up last Wednesday...nothing happening there. Just need more sleep! Ha!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sleep is just a dream. ~ Glad to hear that you're good to go. Just keep it that way.


----------



## Addie

Well I got my date for the abdominal vascular exam. I will have to fast the night before. It is that exam that will determine if I go to the Cath Lab for treatment or to surgery to have the bottom half of my leg amputated. The results will be posted to *My Chart* and I will send it to Poo to translate for me. 

My vascular doctor seems to feel that the major problem may be with the main arteries that lead to my leg. That they can do something about. Everything over the years has been done on my legs. 

*My Chart* is where all the notes of my doctor and findings of any tests are posted to. Even if it is bad news. I often get the results of the tests before even the doctor does. I have access to it on my home computer.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good luck, Addie.  I'm guessing you have to fast in case the decide to send you straight away to surgery?  When do you go?  Mom and I will be praying for you.

Mom had her yearly physical Monday, everything turned out good except for her triglycerides.  Dr recommended fish oil tablets for 3 months and will do another set of labs in January.


----------



## Addie

Next week I go. The reason for fasting is that they are doing a Doppler type study on the arteries in my abdomen. The know what the blockage is as far as my legs right now. But the doctor wants to see if there is any other arterial problems that may be contributing to my leg flow of blood.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good luck on the Doppler next week.

I've come down with an icky change-of-weather cold.  Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Good luck on the Doppler next week.
> 
> I've come down with an icky change-of-weather cold.  Hate it when that happens.



Thank you. I intend to stay up all night before I go in. It is a long test and you have to stay still. So if I sleep through it, all the better.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Thank you. I intend to stay up all night before I go in. It is a long test and you have to stay still. So if I sleep through it, all the better.



That would work for me, too.

My cold seems to be better today.  Hope no one else gets an icky change-of-weather cold thing.  It's NO fun.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> My cold seems to be better today.  Hope no one else gets an icky change-of-weather cold thing.  It's NO fun.


I have a cold, too. I think DH brought the crud home from school.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> That would work for me, too.
> 
> My cold seems to be better today.  Hope no one else gets an icky change-of-weather cold thing.  It's NO fun.



Pirate has a humdinger of a cold. Throat is swollen, talks funny sounding, wants to stay in bed all day. Fine with me. My cold has decided I am a lousy host and is on the way out. Fine with me also. 

It's 65ºF. today here. Not warm, not cold. Just eh! I had the window open for about two inches. And it got cold in here. So had to close it. Now it is too hot. I can't seem to win.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Oncologist has decided Shrek needs at least one more chemo treatment.  He is bummed.  Even with the change in drugs, Shrek still needed magnesium supplementation.  Nap time for me.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there, PF.. Hugs to you both...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Hang in there, PF.. Hugs to you both...
> 
> Ross



Thanks, Ross.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I have a cold, too. I think DH brought the crud home from school.



Hope you're feeling better today.  I've still got the stuffy-runny nose, but no aches or pains - thank goodness.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Pirate has a humdinger of a cold. Throat is swollen, talks funny sounding, wants to stay in bed all day. Fine with me. My cold has decided I am a lousy host and is on the way out. Fine with me also.
> 
> It's 65ºF. today here. Not warm, not cold. Just eh! I had the window open for about two inches. And it got cold in here. So had to close it. Now it is too hot. I can't seem to win.



Hope Pirate's feeling better today.  Maybe your cold decided he's a better host.  It's 64 and yucky looking outside today.  Mom and I went to Walmart today, glad to be home now.


----------



## LPBeier

Here's some irony for you - I just found this thread and have been putting my health woes all over the place! 

Good news: my cold/bronchitis/sinus infection merry-go-round seems to have stopped.
Bad news: the coughing set off my sciatica and brought up a new pain in my lumbar region, just above my fractures. The sciatica is getting better but the other pain has become a new chronic one. The only suggestion the doctor had is that the coughing might have jarred one of the fracture sites.

I have been otherwise doing okay, though laying low to try and fit the new pain into my management regimen.


----------



## jabbur

I haven't been on in a while because I've been dealing with atrial flutter for the past month. It's been a wild ride. One day I saw my ortho doc to see about my knee pain. We decided on Euflexxa injections. The next day I saw my primary doc for my semi annual blood work check up. My pulse was 140!! So a simple appointment turned into something else. EKG, echocardiogram scheduled, new meds. Unfortunately the meds did NOT work at all. 3 weeks later, I can't function. Lightheaded, dizzy, short of breath with a lump in my throat. To the ER and got some wonderful IV drugs that got my heart rate down to 60 from 140.  New meds prescribed. 4 days later, nearly the same symptoms. Back to the ER where they tried the IV drugs again without much change. Admission time! Spent the weekend in the hospital and got cardioversion done Monday. Stayed home Tuesday and saw the arrhythmia cardiologist. Planning surgery for Jan. to permanently fix this. I've been feeling lots better since they shocked my heart back to normal. Didn't realize how bad I had been feeling until I started feeling well! Lots of new meds for the time being but hope to reduce those after surgery. Thankful to still be here and have the energy for the Christmas season!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs jabbur))) wow! That must have scared you good and proper. I'm glad they have a plan for a permanent fix.

(((Gentle hugs LP))) Just when it was getting better, something else went wrong. I hope that heals up soon and well.


----------



## Andy M.

jabbur, sorry you have had to go through all that.  I hope you continue "on the mend" in time for the holidays.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hugs for jabbur and LP [emoji813] So sorry you're having such a hard time. Glad you're feeling better for the holidays. 

I had a painful flare-up of Crohn's disease recently, but it's under control with a new medication.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I think you have it backwards. Isn't it when one door closes, another opens? Sounds like you keep getting a door slammed into your face each time you walk through an open one.  I hope that sciatica flare-up clears up soon and you're feeling great for Christmas - but sooner. (hug)

*jabbur*, what a scary situation! I'm glad the doctors have things under control for you now. It sounds like your problem is similar to what Cleveland Indians manager Terry Francona went through this baseball season. He ended up having a procedure called a cardiac ablation and was back to managing baseball games a week or so later. Please keep us updated on how things are going for you. (hug)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Would anyone like a free husband? Himself is still a miserable pile of mucus. Goober is staying away...and quite possibly eating garlic!  Loverly headed over to her guy friend's house "just to drop something off" and didn't come back for five hours. Me? I hid in the kitchen making candy. Methinks the poor guy will be staying home by himself for Christmas day...

You don't think I'm going to stay around to get sick, do you? Nope, I'm getting out of Dodge, too.  I love him - I really do.


----------



## taxlady

Remember I did something to my back, back in October. Well, I'm still dealing with that. It doesn't hurt anymore unless I sit up with no back rest for too long or stand up for more than about five minutes. I have started physiotherapy. I have been camping out in the bedroom with occasional visits downstairs. Stirling has been taking wonderful care of me. Yes, I have my laptop in bed with me.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Would anyone like a free husband? Himself is still a miserable pile of mucus. Goober is staying away...and quite possibly eating garlic!  Loverly headed over to her guy friend's house "just to drop something off" and didn't come back for five hours. Me? I hid in the kitchen making candy. Methinks the poor guy will be staying home by himself for Christmas day...
> 
> You don't think I'm going to stay around to get sick, do you? Nope, I'm getting out of Dodge, too.  I love him - I really do.



Hey girl, it could be worse, and it was. Remember last year when he got his "Christmas creeping crud" before you could leave and get home for Christmas? 

Sorry you're still having back issues Taxi. Have you considered Acupuncture?


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Kay. I'll think about trying stuff like acupuncture if the physio doesn't work.


----------



## Kayelle

jabbur said:


> I haven't been on in a while because I've been dealing with atrial flutter for the past month. It's been a wild ride. One day I saw my ortho doc to see about my knee pain. We decided on Euflexxa injections. The next day I saw my primary doc for my semi annual blood work check up. My pulse was 140!! So a simple appointment turned into something else. EKG, echocardiogram scheduled, new meds. Unfortunately the meds did NOT work at all. 3 weeks later, I can't function. Lightheaded, dizzy, short of breath with a lump in my throat. To the ER and got some wonderful IV drugs that got my heart rate down to 60 from 140.  New meds prescribed. 4 days later, nearly the same symptoms. Back to the ER where they tried the IV drugs again without much change. Admission time! Spent the weekend in the hospital and got cardioversion done Monday. Stayed home Tuesday and saw the arrhythmia cardiologist. Planning surgery for Jan. to permanently fix this. I've been feeling lots better since they shocked my heart back to normal. Didn't realize how bad I had been feeling until I started feeling well! Lots of new meds for the time being but hope to reduce those after surgery. Thankful to still be here and have the energy for the Christmas season!



I don't know how I didn't see this until now *Jabbur*, but it turns out we have a lot in common. I also had a recent cardioversion and my heart was shocked back into normal rhythm. It's so true that feeling lousy seemed normal until the shock of feeling better.  
You are planning an ablation in Jan, or some other procedure? I'm not clear what you mean by the surgery part. I've chosen to opt out of the recommended ablation procedure for now, and see if the shock treatment holds.
Best of luck, and keep us informed.


----------



## taxlady

Kay, sending positive thoughts for the shock treatment holding.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Taxi...although I'm told it's not likely to hold, I'm sure counting on it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*jabbur*, glad to read that the doctors got you propped up for the holidays. Good luck with your surgery next month. Please keep us updated on how you're progressing so we don't worry, 'kay? 


*Kayelle*, FWIW, the manager of the Cleveland Indians baseball team had an ablation this past summer, right in the middle of baseball season. From was I can remember, his down time from when he went in to when he returned to doing his managing job was no longer than two weeks. And he felt great! Just saying if you end up having to go that way, it sounds like it provides serious relief.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my goodness, I had not read this thread much but for some reason I pulled it up this morning... I just want to say that I'm sending loads of good mana, powers, everyone's way.
I didn't realize so many of our DC community were un-well


----------



## LPBeier

Besides my normal chronic fatigue and pain, I survived both my asthma attack of two weeks ago and the prednisone and other steroids I had to take for it. Now the wheeze-cough is back and I am out of breath again. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I don't want this. I especially don't want another trip to the ER, which I need to do when it gets bad.

On top of that, I still have an infected heel. the one crack cleared up only to have another open up and infect. While favouring the heel, I pulled muscles in my calf and on Christmas Eve I cracked my big toe on the same foot trying to stop myself from falling from a quick dizzy spell. Oh, and that is my normally "good" leg 

At least I can laugh about it.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no LP. (((Big gentle hugs))) and god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy! And I love that phrase (god bedring).

I am feeling a bit better tonight, but after getting 10 hours of sleep last night, it looks like I am back to my struggle to get to sleep at all. I am still coughing but at least my foot is a lot better. I was able to put a shoe on to go see a movie (The greatest Showman, loved it!).


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> Remember I did something to my back, back in October. Well, I'm still dealing with that. It doesn't hurt anymore unless I sit up with no back rest for too long or stand up for more than about five minutes. I have started physiotherapy. I have been camping out in the bedroom with occasional visits downstairs. Stirling has been taking wonderful care of me. Yes, I have my laptop in bed with me.


Did you get diagnosed for the specific cause of your pain?


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Did you get diagnosed for the specific cause of your pain?


The physiotherapist can feel the muscles that are pulling wrong.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Taxy! And I love that phrase (god bedring).
> 
> I am feeling a bit better tonight, but after getting 10 hours of sleep last night, it looks like I am back to my struggle to get to sleep at all. I am still coughing but at least my foot is a lot better. I was able to put a shoe on to go see a movie (The greatest Showman, loved it!).


Aw phooey about the sleep. I'm glad you got a chance to go out and enjoy a movie.

To hear what "god bedring" sounds like in Danish, go to https://translate.google.ca/#da/en/god bedring and click the speaker. I bet you will be surprised.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Aw phooey about the sleep. I'm glad you got a chance to go out and enjoy a movie.
> 
> To hear what "god bedring" sounds like in Danish, go to https://translate.google.ca/#da/en/god bedring and click the speaker. I bet you will be surprised.


Wow, that is interesting! I love languages and wish I had stuck with learning them. Even my French is rusty and I was fluent in my university days and time with the government.

I am so sorry to hear about your back troubles. I, as much as anyone can empathize. I hope you get some relief soon. You need my physio. He does wonders for my back and neck. He is trained in massage, medical acupuncture, physio and water therapy.


----------



## Addie

I am trying to sit here and stay calm. Tomorrow I go see the Vascular Surgeon. Do I come home with my leg tomorrow, do I get admitted for amputation or will he plan on another skin graft? I am facing tomorrow with great trepidation. 

I do know I am tired on being in bed.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) and good luck Addie.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) and good luck Addie.



Thank you tl. I realized about an hour ago, that this is the first pain free day I have had all week. That is a good sign.

Tomorrow while I am at the doctor's office, they will be delivering my hospital bed. It will make it easier for me to get in and out of bed and for the nurses who take care of me less bending. I am looking forward to having it.


----------



## Kayelle

Dang it Taxi, are you contagious? I'm here to make a gripe about my back. Needing a cane to get as far as the bathroom. I have no idea what happened, but stepping on my left leg nearly make me yelp. Bummer...


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Dang it Taxi, are you contagious? I'm here to make a gripe about my back. Needing a cane to get as far as the bathroom. I have no idea what happened, but stepping on my left leg nearly make me yelp. Bummer...


Oh noes! Contagious across the internet is a scary thought. I hope your back gets better quickly. (((Gentle hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...I have no idea what happened...


I hate when that happens, *Kayelle*. Maybe it's the way you slept last night? If so, I hope you sleep differently tonight and unkink your back.


----------



## Addie

Jix said:


> My father said he started getting back pain when he was getting older so he goes monthly to get a massage.  It's quite interesting because there are many ways to get a lower back massage. I started doing now so I have a lower chance of getting back pains when I am younger.



Unfortunately for me, I let my back pain out of control. So now I am on pain medication on an _as needed for pain_. My sympathies to those who suffer from it.

Today I came home rather late from the hospital. They try to get you out before noon. For me it was four o'clock. The doctors were bickering over whether I should stay the extra night for the next surgery or go home and they could schedule when the next one will be. They are concerned with my BP. It seemed the longer they kept me there, the higher my BP would go. 

They did the first surgery on Friday, and the second one on Saturday. At least they sent me home with enough pain medication. And for that I am grateful. It seems the pain only happens when it gets so bad that it will wake me from a deep sleep. I am already an hour past when I should be taking the next dose. But fortunately I am not having any pain at the moment. I am fortunately one of those folks who take pain meds only when I really need them. Like for a migraine headache. I am hoping that when I do go to sleep, the pain won't happen. So I can sleep right through it. Here it is 2 a.m., Sunday and I have been awake since they woke me up for breakfast. I should crash in about two hours. 

They still haven't said whether I will get to keep my leg. But the next surgery should tell them.


----------



## CarolPa

I never noticed this thread before.  Fortunately, there haven't been many posts for a while so we are either doing well, or too sick to post.  I have been hearing on the news how bad the flu is this year.  I don't get a flu shot anymore, but I think because I am retired and don't go out among the public much I'm not as likely to be exposed.  

Addie, I hope you are getting your leg issues taken care of.


----------



## CWS4322

Oh my gosh, Addie, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Addie

Thank you both of you. I go for the third and fourth surgery on the 22nd and 23rd of this month. They did increase the nurses visits from once to twice a day. That seems to have been of some help. It just seemed that every time the dressing got dirty, like they were supposed to do with the slough coming off, the pain would increase. With two changes of dressings each day, that no longer is happening. 

Right now I am holding my own. It is still just too painful to even walk over to the computer some days. So I spend most of my time in bed resting or just sitting up.


----------



## Addie

Pirate has been  doing all the cooking for the past weeks. I know he tries, but I have no appetite, at all. He made a delicious beef stew the other day. He likes his with just the broth, I like mine a littler thicker. So he took out what he thought I would eat and thickened it for me. How could I not eat it. I lost another three pounds. Not good at all. I am now an even 100 pounds. I cannot afford to lose anymore or they won't do the surgery. So he asks me every morning, what do I think I would eat. If I said Beef Wellington, I know he would make a concerted effort to make it for me. So I have been just saying, "_Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup_." Even if it is only a small custard size bowl of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Pirate has been  doing all the cooking for the past weeks. I know he tries, but I have no appetite, at all. He made a delicious beef stew the other day. He likes his with just the broth, I like mine a littler thicker. So he took out what he thought I would eat and thickened it for me. How could I not eat it. I lost another three pounds. Not good at all. I am now an even 100 pounds. I cannot afford to lose anymore or they won't do the surgery. So he asks me every morning, what do I think I would eat. If I said Beef Wellington, I know he would make a concerted effort to make it for me. So I have been just saying, "_Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup_." Even if it is only a small custard size bowl of it.



You need more protein for wound healing.  Boost High Protein...do it!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need more protein for wound healing.  Boost High Protein...do it!



I agree, get some nutrition enhancing shakes, like Boost. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have Spike pick up beef bones to make bone broth.  Have Pirate make chicken soup with a whole chicken.  Then use the bones for bone broth.  No more Campbells, not enough nutrition there.


----------



## dragnlaw

I was thinking the same thing for you Addie - there are many drinks to choose from.  Up here "Ensure" is a popular one.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need more protein for wound healing.  Boost High Protein...do it!



I am now on a  high protein drink that is tasteless. I don't mind drinking that. And I am making a real effort to eat mostly meat along with a small helping of veggies. (I will need to pick up another can of the protein this Friday.) 

My regimen is a nurse comes twice a day to change the dressing. Once a day was not working. After about five hours or so, the wounds would start to burn. Sure enough, I would take the dressing off and it would be filled with slough. I have two huge shopping bags filled with medical supplies. The nurse doesn't even bother to bring up his own bag. It is working much better with the two changes of the dressing a day. On Friday, I go into Winthrop so the doctor and RNP can take a look at them. They take their pictures that are transferred right into my file on the computer. I have been on antibiotics since I left the hospital. 

I am becoming impatient for the surgery. Having been through all of this before, I know what I am facing. The difference is that this time I have a whole medical team on my side doing everything they can do.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have Spike pick up beef bones to make bone broth.  Have Pirate make chicken soup with a whole chicken.  Then use the bones for bone broth.  No more Campbells, not enough nutrition there.





And way to much salt.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> And way to much salt.



Today I shocked the heck out of myself. I had a very small piece of a steak that I had cut off when packaging it. The bigger piece was for Pirate. So I put some oil in the pan, heated it until smoking, and after seasoning the piece of meat, I dropped it into the sizzling oil. Got a good char on that side, turned it over, and while that side was charring, I made myself a salad. 

The steak was cooked to perfection. The salad, well, I went a little too far with hope. I cut up two tomatoes into bite size and tore off a couple of the outside leaves of a head of iceberg lettuce. I took my trusty sharp knife and cut up the lettuce. Even when drowned in Ranch dressing, I still couldn't eat the lettuce. But I gave it a good try. I will wait until we get into the middle of the head of lettuce and I will try again. But the vine tomatoes were perfect. 

The reason I wanted those outside leaves was that they are a lot darker and therefor has more nutrition.


----------



## dragnlaw

Go for it Addie,  you're getting there!


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Go for it Addie,  you're getting there!



Thanks dragnlaw. This morning I asked Pirate to make me two poached eggs on a splip English Muffin. I never eat breakfast. And for lunch I finished up the American Chop Suey. 

I checked my weight again two days ago and was down to 98 lbs. Way, way to low. I need to gain back five to ten pounds. 

Earlier in the day, I began to feel lousy and couldn't figure out why. I asked Pirate to please bring me a tall glass of water. He loaded it up with ice cubes and I drank that down like it was going out of style. All of a sudden I felt fine. Dehydrated. Will have to keep an eye on that. I am not a water drinker as a rule.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> I am now on a  high protein drink that is tasteless.



Addie, Ensure brand makes the *best* protein shake out there.  Boost and all the others are inferior.  Ensure grinds the solids in their shakes to a much finer degree than other nutritional shakes. That's why Ensure costs more.  

The other brands are almost like drinking muscle man protein shakes.  Not very smooth at all.

I've actually drank Ensure Plus Strawberry as a desert drink of sorts. It's really quite good.  Smooth and creamy.


----------



## Addie

Well, I got the word yesterday.  I went to see one of the surgeons that will be doing the operation. The same one who removed the clot in my leg. He showed me all the pictures of the surgery before and after. They also put a stent in my leg.

They will do everything they possibly can to save my leg. But there is no guaranty. I may walk out of the hospital after a five day stay, or I may go out missing one leg. The surgery will be sometime in March. 

The good news is that I have started to grow new skin at the outside of the big open wound. The doctors want to get my BP under control first before they consider any surgery. They also changed my BP medicine. 

I have the nurse come twice a day to change the dressing. There are three different nurses. My home looks like a hospital room. I have a hospital bed, a commode beside my bed, a wheel chair at the foot of the bed and a dressing station with all the necessary stuff the nurses need for changing the dressing. I am still able to stand and walk for a short distance. Very slowly!! Those first steps are very painful. But I soldier on! I no longer can do steps. Both legs are very weak from loss of muscle. So when this is all over, I will be going for physical therapy. I now weigh just 100 pounds even. And my legs are so weak, I can't even lift myself up the stairs. I am just grateful I can still walk.


----------



## Kayelle

This is really rough for you Addie, and I'm so sorry for your suffering with your legs.

I'm not clear about the reason this has happened to you, and I'm  looking to learn something. Is the actual cause from Diabetes, or a combination of various medical problems? I know you have had top notch medical care and just wondering if such very serious problems could have somehow been avoided.
My very best wishes for your complete recovery.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> This is really rough for you Addie, and I'm so sorry for your suffering with your legs.
> 
> I'm not clear about the reason this has happened to you, and I'm  looking to learn something. Is the actual cause from Diabetes, or a combination of various medical problems? I know you have had top notch medical care and just wondering if such very serious problems could have somehow been avoided.
> My very best wishes for your complete recovery.



Thank you Kayelle. This happened because I got three bites from sand fleas. They became infected. There are a lot of reason this happened. The main one was that I have very poor circulation specially in my legs. Before they can do anything about the wounds on my legs, they had to increase the flow of blood to my legs. I had a blockage in the leg with the wounds. So when I was in the hospital a couple of weeks ago, they went in and grabbed the blockage to remove it and they also put in a stent at the top of my leg. Sure enough, by doing that my body has responded by allowing new tissue (skin) to grow and fill in the wounds. They could not do the surgery, and now allow my body to heal itself. But that is a really slow process. Of the three wounds on my leg, the smallest one has already grown enough new skin so that it is almost healed. But the big one still has the tendons and other innards exposed. That is the one that they will operate on. They will put a graft over it. 

This also happened because I have a very poor diet. With all the weight I have lost, I also lost my appetite. I am lucky to be able to get a half tuna sandwich down with a small glass of milk. I haven't been getting enough protein in me. So for the past two or three weeks, Pirate has been making full meals. Meat, along with two sides. He serves me on a salad plate. He has a regular dinner plate. If I can't finish it, I will just pick at it for the next couple of hours. Specially the meat. Sometimes when he wants something to eat, he will make a protein rich sandwich and give me half. The main reason I will eat that half, is to get the protein into me. 

Yes, diabetes does play a part in all of this. I have been just controlling mine with diet alone. My doctor took me off my diabetes medicine a couple of years ago. Between losing weight steadily and having my sugar readings so low, I kept passing out. Not a good thing. I am still a diabetic and always will be. It is an insidious disease that does its damage silently. And I am sure it had a part in all of this mess I find myself in. 

You are so right about the medical care I have been receiving. The head of Plastic surgery is going to work on my leg. He also is the head of Plastic Surgery for Boston University School of Medicine. ESP always sends me to the best doctors in Boston.


----------



## Addie

Well, I got the news yesterday. The doctor will not do the surgery. He feels that my heart couldn't handle the anesthesia. So they are going to treat my legs medically. That could take months.


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh Addie, I'm so sorry to hear this. You may have certain conditions that are medically unfit BUT you have a great WILL in your heart.  I'm pretty sure others will chime in with the same view.  We are pulling for you and you CAN do this.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there, Addie...

You certainly have experienced more medical issues than I have.. I admire your strength and perseverance..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I'll second *Ross*'s comment. I couldn't say it any better myself. Sending up a few prayers for ya.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Well, I got the news yesterday. The doctor will not do the surgery. He feels that my heart couldn't handle the anesthesia. So they are going to treat my legs medically. That could take months.



Is this not good news Addie? I thought the surgery was to amputate your leg. Treating it medically sure sounds like a good call by comparison, even if it takes months. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Is this not good news Addie? I thought the surgery was to amputate your leg. Treating it medically sure sounds like a good call by comparison, even if it takes months.
> Am I missing something?



No, you haven't missed anything. The doctor, due to my three heart attacks and other health issues, is not willing to take the risk of surgery. For amputation or plastic surgery. So in a slight good way, it is good news. He thinks that in time I can heal myself. It is just that it may be months before I am completely healed. All three wounds have already started to create new growth of skin. So the wounds are slowly getting smaller. In it own way, that is GREAT NEWS. I wanted the surgery. In just five days I would have been back to the way I was walking. Now it will be a couple of months. 

But the pain level is still the same. They upped my pain meds to Oxycodeon. And that scares the hell out of me. This is the drug that has played a major role in the drug problems that our country is now facing. 

I do have a very high tolerance to pain. Always have. So I wait until the pain leaves me exhausted, before I will take one of the pills. I DO NOT want to become addicted to them. 

I talked to my son Poo last night. He is the PA. He is in total agreement with the doctor's decision. "Ma, you are eighty years old, have a lousy heart, and other medical issues. You are now too old for surgery!" I had to correct him. I will be 79 years old in March, not 80. But I couldn't argue with him on any of the other issues he brought up. 

I trust his judgement. And if he says I am too old, I guess I am. So I am happy for the new growth of tissue that I have going on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Ogres in distress!*

Chemo and Radiation Didn't Work! Had Shrek into the Urologist and personally saw the tumor during the Cystoscopy on the 22nd of January.  Went into surgery, again, on the 31st, it was the same cancer growing rampantly around the old, dead tumor.  Tumor removed, again, and chemo drug placed in his bladder.  On the 9th we go back to the Urologist to discuss Shrek's options.  

Meanwhile I can't get him to eat anything, he only drinks 2 Boosts and multiple Pepsi's a day. I'm offering food, anything he would like and I'm willing to drive 60 miles round trip to pick it up.  No luck.  Good thing I like what I do bring home for him.

We (I) need the good wishes and prayers once again.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chemo and Radiation Didn't Work! Had Shrek into the Urologist and personally saw the tumor during the Cystoscopy on the 22nd of January.  Went into surgery, again, on the 31st, it was the same cancer growing rampantly around the old, dead tumor.  Tumor removed, again, and chemo drug placed in his bladder.  On the 9th we go back to the Urologist to discuss Shrek's options.
> 
> Meanwhile I can't get him to eat anything, he only drinks 2 Boosts and multiple Pepsi's a day. I'm offering food, anything he would like and I'm willing to drive 60 miles round trip to pick it up.  No luck.  Good thing I like what I do bring home for him.
> 
> We (I) need the good wishes and prayers once again.



{{{PF and Shrek}}} I'm nearly speechless, other than to say you will both be in my daily prayers. Thank you for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## LPBeier

*PF*, my heart goes out to you and Shrek. You are both in my thoughts and prayers big time. I know how much you love Shrek and this is not an easy time as you watch him go through all of this. 

When My Mom was going through her surgeries, chemo, and radiation, about the only things that appealed to her, were ice cream, jello, and pudding. I made sure there was always lots of all of it at their place so Dad didn't have to worry about it. I don't know if that helps Shrek, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chemo and Radiation Didn't Work! Had Shrek into the Urologist and personally saw the tumor during the Cystoscopy on the 22nd of January.  Went into surgery, again, on the 31st, it was the same cancer growing rampantly around the old, dead tumor.  Tumor removed, again, and chemo drug placed in his bladder.  On the 9th we go back to the Urologist to discuss Shrek's options.
> 
> Meanwhile I can't get him to eat anything, he only drinks 2 Boosts and multiple Pepsi's a day. I'm offering food, anything he would like and I'm willing to drive 60 miles round trip to pick it up.  No luck.  Good thing I like what I do bring home for him.
> 
> We (I) need the good wishes and prayers once again.


I'm so sorry, PF {{{Princess and Shrek}}}. Sending you my love and best wishes for a better result [emoji813]


----------



## LPBeier

After PF's post about Shrek, I feel a little trivial bringing this up, but I once again have the skin infection, cellulitis in my legs - both of them this time. They are not starting with IV anti-biotic this time for which I am relieved. I hope it doesn't get to that.

Then on top of that, we go tomorrow to the oncologist to get the results of the latest ultrasound and MRI on my breast. I have been telling myself since this all started in April that there is nothing to worry about and in June when the biopsy came back benign, I was relieved. 

Then they called to set up the new tests because there are actually 2 lumps and they are more worried about the second one.

I have been calm about this whole thing...until today and now I am nervous. I know a lot of it is the extra pain I am having from my legs, but I have a large family history of breast cancer.


----------



## dragnlaw

Princess, LPB - Wings and wings are headed your way.  Always in my thoughts.

All of you, Addie too, hang in there. It just proves you are doing the right thing by loosening these thoughts for others to help you bear the burden.


----------



## Just Cooking

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Shrek, PF..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> No, you haven't missed anything. The doctor, due to my three heart attacks and other health issues, is not willing to take the risk of surgery. For amputation or plastic surgery. So in a slight good way, it is good news. He thinks that in time I can heal myself. It is just that it may be months before I am completely healed. All three wounds have already started to create new growth of skin. So the wounds are slowly getting smaller. In it own way, that is GREAT NEWS. *I wanted the surgery. In just five days I would have been back to the way I was walking.* Now it will be a couple of months.
> 
> .


I assume you mean you wanted a skin graft surgery. With amputation, you'd never walk again. Both of us are too old for general anesthesia if we can help it. Did he tell you it can be done without it?
I'd assume it can be done, as when I was 50yrs old I elected to have a total abdominal hysterectomy without general anesthesia. I was a smoker then so it was a good choice. I was really drugged up, goofy and chatty. I was aware of what was going on and  asked if this was anything like gutting a chicken. That's when they nicely asked me to be quiet.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF and Shrek))) sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Princess, LPB - Wings and wings are headed your way.  Always in my thoughts.
> 
> All of you, Addie too, hang in there. It just proves you are doing the right thing by loosening these thoughts for others to help you bear the burden.



Thank you Dragnlaw. What Princess and Shrek are going through right now makes my problems trivial.

Princess, when my daughter was on chemo, she was taking the pills. They made her so sick. Every day her husband would call me and ask me what he could fix for her to eat. The day I said a poached egg on toast, she ate. Don't give up hope. The Boost as you know is full of nutrition. So he is not starving his body. His body will tell him when he needs further nutrition. Fix a tray for yourself, set yourself down beside him and eat your meal. If he wants just a bite of anything that looks good to him, give it to him. I would also suggest you leave the rest of that food on your plate incase he wants another "Just a bite." You might even turn your plate around so he can reach that "just a bite." 

We are all praying for the both of you. This is one time there is no need to ask for them.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I assume you mean you wanted a skin graft surgery. With amputation, you'd never walk again. Both of us are too old for general anesthesia if we can help it. Did he tell you it can be done without it?
> I'd assume it can be done, as when I was 50yrs old I elected to have a total abdominal hysterectomy without general anesthesia. I was a smoker then so it was a good choice. I was really drugged up, goofy and chatty. I was aware of what was going on and  asked if this was anything like gutting a chicken. That's when they nicely asked me to be quiet.



Yes, a skin graft. No, he didn't tell me about doing it without anesthesia. I have had skin graft surgery before. But that was ten years ago. It was about as complicated as this one would be if he had chosen to do it. The ulcer on my left leg is so small, that it should be healed in a week or two. I still have two others on my right leg and together, they aren't as painful as that little one. It is right on my Achilles Heel. Oh Joy!!! But I am in a lot better place than Princess and Shrek. So no complaints from me. 

If I had to have the amputation, I would have received a prostheses. Then physical therapy on how to walk with it.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I assume you mean you wanted a skin graft surgery. With amputation, you'd never walk again. Both of us are too old for general anesthesia if we can help it. Did he tell you it can be done without it?
> I'd assume it can be done, as when I was 50yrs old I elected to have a total abdominal hysterectomy without general anesthesia. I was a smoker then so it was a good choice. I was really drugged up, goofy and chatty. I was aware of what was going on and  asked if this was anything like gutting a chicken. That's when they nicely asked me to be quiet.



With amputation, I would have had to have anesthesia. So I fail to see why I can't have it now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Big hugs of hope to you and Shrek, PF.

And hugs to LP and Addie.


----------



## Souschef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chemo and Radiation Didn't Work! Had Shrek into the Urologist and personally saw the tumor during the Cystoscopy on the 22nd of January.  Went into surgery, again, on the 31st, it was the same cancer growing rampantly around the old, dead tumor.  Tumor removed, again, and chemo drug placed in his bladder.  On the 9th we go back to the Urologist to discuss Shrek's options.
> 
> Meanwhile I can't get him to eat anything, he only drinks 2 Boosts and multiple Pepsi's a day. I'm offering food, anything he would like and I'm willing to drive 60 miles round trip to pick it up.  No luck.  Good thing I like what I do bring home for him.
> 
> We (I) need the good wishes and prayers once again.


 [FONT=&quot]A Prayer for Complete Healing[/FONT]
May the One who was a source of blessing for our ancestors, bring blessings of healing upon Shrek, a healing of body and a healing of spirit. May those in whose care they are entrusted, be gifted with wisdom and skill, and those who surround them, be gifted with love and trust, openness and support in their care. And may they be healed along with all those who are in need. Blessed are You, Source of healing. Amen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is in the hospital, he became mostly unresponsive and I called 911.  Dehydration and Acute Renal Failure...I guessed right.  Some IV fluids , vitamins and minerals and he was feeling much better, actually ate 1/3 of the tray they brought him.  Being in the hospital is scaring him into waking him up and participating.  Bedtime for me...if I sleep.

Thanks for the prayers, good thoughts and Dragonettes.  They are helping...Dragon the 'nettes ate three dozen eggs I had left out, they're napping with full tummies.  Must have been a bad storm they flew through.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, my heart aches for your troubles. You and Shrek are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope Shrek behaves himself and listens to you. May he recover quickly.

*LP*, I hope your issues clear up soon. Sending prayers up for you, too.


----------



## LPBeier

*PF*, I was up with leg and back spasms in the night and You and Shrek came to mind so I said a long prayer for you both. You are good people and it really saddens me to see you have to go through this. Know that you are in my heart and my thoughts always.


----------



## CWS4322

My pulled hamstring is nothing compared to what others are going through. Big hugs and prayers PF and Shrek, Addie, and LP. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CWS4322

Okay, pulled hamstring hurts like h#ll, but nothing like the pain PF, Addie, and LP are dealing with. Love to all of you.


----------



## Andy M.

for all my friends who are suffering various issues, I am saddened to hear about your struggles and wish nothing but the very best for all of you.

Addie, PF, LP, CW, you are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1.  Just read through this - sending good thoughts and prayers to our friends here who are going through very challenging times.


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter has been having leg pains.. Went to a doctor and he suspects a ruptured disc.. 
Plans being made for MRI, etc.. Possible surgery in the near future.. 

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. 

Well, I have good news and not so good news.

First the good - I saw the Oncologist yesterday and the new MRI showed no changes so I can go back to screening mammograms unless anything changes. Basically, this means I am cancer-free. After 10 months of a roller coaster ride, it is good to know it is finally over and on a good note.

Not so good - the oral antibiotic is not working on my legs and they are getting worse. So, in the morning I have to go to the clinic to get a referral to the IV clinic at the hospital. We have been keeping all the cracks and scratches clean and covered but it is not working as it did last time. At the moment I am having problems walking so TB is going to see if he can book one of the mobility buses (he is working and not in this area) to take me to the clinic and then to the hospital. If I go straight to the hospital I have to go to the ER which can take hours. If I get a referral to the IV clinic and can go straight there.

The legs are certainly not as serious as the cancer scare, but if it goes on too long and spreads, the infection can get into my knee replacement. Since the knee is very painful I am worried it is already there. 

Thanks for listening. I am just a little nervous right now. I don't react well to IV antibiotic and I am worried about the knee. I don't need/want another surgery.


----------



## Addie

Thank you all for your prayers. PF, Shrek is going to pull through all this and then have the nerve to say, "I was all right. You just worry too much over nothing."

For the past couple of days I have been developing blisters on my right leg. I was totally baffled. So I called Poo in Vermont to see if he might have some answers for me. None of the medications were touching or even close to the other open wounds. The only thing that touched that part of my right leg was the bandage roll. It is just like regular gauze, only on a roll. 

According to Poo, they see this all the time in their ER. When the homeless come in to get their dressing changed, they too were getting blisters. It seems that the gauze is extremely rough and scrapes the skin until blisters develop. So now in his ER they use the dressings that are used for severe burn victims. It is more expensive but over time, it has saved many a leg on a homeless person. 

I have a nurse that comes twice a day to change my dressing. So when she showed up this morning, I showed her the new problem. Much to my surprise it had gotten worse overnight. I now have two more open wounds on the leg that already has three. But they are not deep. Tomorrow I go to Winthrop for them to take a looksee. I am so discouraged.


----------



## GotGarlic

LP, I hope your appointment went well today.

Addie, same to you. And I hope you will try to eat more regularly. Your body has a really hard time trying to heal these skin eruptions when it doesn't get enough nutrition. I know this from personal experience, although the reasons why I have nutritional issues are different from yours. These deficiencies can cause permanent damage. 

My MIL, who has been in a nursing home for the past couple of years, has apparently stopped eating and drinking. The doctors have asked my FIL for permission to take her off her diabetes and blood pressure meds and just keep her comfortable with pain meds. So we are probably going to be traveling to Michigan pretty soon. I think DH wants to go sooner rather wait, but I'm not sure what his schedule is like at work right now. Luckily, his boss is very understanding about medical issues and backs him up completely.

Love and best wishes to all of you suffering in any way right now [emoji813]


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> LP, I hope your appointment went well today.
> 
> Addie, same to you. And I hope you will try to eat more regularly. Your body has a really hard time trying to heal these skin eruptions when it doesn't get enough nutrition. I know this from personal experience, although the reasons why I have nutritional issues are different from yours. These deficiencies can cause permanent damage.
> 
> *My MIL, who has been in a nursing home for the past couple of years, has apparently stopped eating and drinking. *The doctors have asked my FIL for permission to take her off her diabetes and blood pressure meds and just keep her comfortable with pain meds. So we are probably going to be traveling to Michigan pretty soon. I think DH wants to go sooner rather wait, but I'm not sure what his schedule is like at work right now. Luckily, his boss is very understanding about medical issues and backs him up completely.
> 
> Love and best wishes to all of you suffering in any way right now [emoji813]



I'm so sorry about that GG. They wanted to use a feeding tube on my father and I wouldn't let them. Having Alzheimers, I think he actually forgot how to chew and swallow.  I'm glad her doctors have a more humane idea these days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I'm so sorry about that GG. They wanted to use a feeding tube on my father and I wouldn't let them. Having Alzheimers, I think he actually forgot how to chew and swallow.  I'm glad her doctors have a more humane idea these days.



Thank you, Kayelle. My MIL has some form of dementia, which apparently can be caused by the stroke-like event she suffered, combined with being in the nursing home. So you may be right about forgetting how to do these things. A feeding tube was offered as an option, but my FIL knew that she would not want that.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry to hear this, GG.  I'm remembering from experience with my own folks as they were aging, and how hard it is to see them get more tired, confused, and just kind of shut down.  I'm glad to hear DH's boss is understanding with family issues and is good about him taking time off when he needs it.  No one should worry about job issues at a time like this.  Sending prayers to all of you.


----------



## LPBeier

GG I am so sorry. I remember when Dad got to that point. I was the one having to make the decision and it was gut-wrenching. I think your DH is right in not wanting to wait. People who make that choice often don't last very long after. For Dad it was exactly a week. 

I am sending big hugs and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...My MIL, who has been in a nursing home for the past couple of years, has apparently stopped eating and drinking. The doctors have asked my FIL for permission to take her off her diabetes and blood pressure meds and just keep her comfortable with pain meds. So we are probably going to be traveling to Michigan pretty soon...


I'm sorry and sad for you and your DH, *GG*. I'm glad he will be allowed to go help his Dad during this difficult time. Safe travels to you when you leave for MI and on the way back.


----------



## Addie

GG, I am so sorry to hear such news. This is common towards the end with patients who have some form of dementia. I see it every week when I go to Winthrop. Damn, this hideous disease. It not only steals all your memories, it just sucks the life right out of you. 

I have always told my kids, I don't mind getting old. I do mind losing my ability to be totally independent. But considering my age (79) I still have all my mental falculties. Sometimes it will take me a minute or so to remember a word, but that is all right with me. 

I wouldn't wait. Get moving and in that car now. Having worked in nursing homes in years past, I would often see patients tell me that they saw an angel in their sleep. Or a loved one. Then they would tell me it was time for them to go. A couple of days later, they passed. Each patient would do something to get ready. Some would stop eating, or drinking, Some wanted to be wearing their very best clothing, etc. They just knew their time has come. 

One patient scared me so bad. She was sitting at the table with her food in front of her. She yelled out, "I'm coming darling, I am coming." Then plopped her head down right into her plate, dead. Not one other patient was upset by any of the fuss that came with it. All you would hear was, "That is how I want to go."

I will be adding you and DH in my prayers today. Travel safely in this winter weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you everyone. We appreciate your good thoughts [emoji2]

Addie, I'm letting my husband take the lead on this one. It's his family and his job, and we can't just drop everything and take off. Plus, that area of the country got nine inches of snow last night and they're expecting more tonight. We'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you everyone. We appreciate your good thoughts [emoji2]
> 
> Addie, I'm letting my husband take the lead on this one. It's his family and his job, and we can't just drop everything and take off. Plus, that area of the country* got nine inches of snow* last night and they're expecting more tonight. We'll have to see how it goes.



Yeah. I thought of that after I posted. Sorry.


----------



## CarolPa

I am very sorry to hear of all the medical problems my friends here are going through.  *Addie *and *LP,* I am praying that you both get healing for your legs.  

*PF*, I am praying for Shreck, that his condition continues to improve.

*GG* I am praying for your MIL and for peace to help your family through this. 

Prayers also for you *CWS* for relief from your hamstring pain, and also for your daughter* Just Cooking*, for her possible upcoming surgery.  

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's some smiles for the Sick Room...


----------



## Cheryl J

Perfect place to plant those here for a laugh! 

I've also seen "Redneck Medical Terms...", pretty funny, but I won't post the link here as it's got questionable terminology.   Google-able, though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

HA! 
DH's new GP hands me a sheet of paper, very similar to that, 
while I was waiting for him, 
he says to me, "...some medical terms you should probably know ..."

I like him!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... I knew I still had that ...


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Here's some smiles for the Sick Room...



Thank you Kayelle. I really needed a laugh today. Every Thursday I go to have my legs looked at. Today was not a good day with good news. Another rash of blisters have shown up. And my right leg is swollen with fluid. But the good news is that on my largest wound it is showing less and less slough. (That is the nasty stuff that no one wants to see. Yellow gunk!) Hopefully, by next week it will be gone and it can start to heal from the bottom up. More that it has been.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I know how you feel. I am so sorry to hear you are having more problems with your legs.

My left ankle was getting so much better but is now swollen again. My right leg is still very painful and not very strong. I can't get to my GP until Monday or Tuesday (when TB is off and that is IF I can get an appointment then) and I am not pleased with either of the local clinics I have been to. I am not wanting to go to the ER. In light of the opiod crisis, they are treating chronic pain patients basically like addicts. Even though this is not one of my chronic conditions I am worried I will be sent away without help. I have heard that several of my friends with chronic pain (in Canada and the States) have already been turned away saying that there is nothing they can do. It is very frustrating because I don't know if the numbness and swelling is serious or not and there is no one I can really feel comfortable with to give me an answer.

On top of this I had a root canal done on Tuesday and my dentist is now wanting to do a whole bunch more work on my mouth. I can seem to get through to dentists (I have seen three) that sitting in the chair for 1.5 hours is really hard on my body. They say they understand and then go right back to wanting to do things their way. I just want my teeth out and get dentures but no one will do it.

I am very frustrated.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> My MIL, who has been in a nursing home for the past couple of years, has apparently stopped eating and drinking. The doctors have asked my FIL for permission to take her off her diabetes and blood pressure meds and just keep her comfortable with pain meds. So we are probably going to be traveling to Michigan pretty soon. I think DH wants to go sooner rather wait, but I'm not sure what his schedule is like at work right now. Luckily, his boss is very understanding about medical issues and backs him up completely.
> 
> Love and best wishes to all of you suffering in any way right now [emoji813]



So, she was doing better for a while, but she has nowhere been hospitalized and has been non-responsive for a couple of days. She has apparently been having a series of mini-strokes; the most recent was in the brain stem. She's still breathing on her own, but it's a struggle. We're packing and preparing to leave for MI tomorrow, after my nurse comes to do my weekly Mediport care.

Take care, everyone [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You take care, too, GG. I'll be praying for you and your DH as you deal with this sad but inevitable part of life. ((hugs)) Drive safety.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry to hear this, GG.  I can feel the sadness in your post.  You and Mr. GG take care, too.  Sending hugs and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## Kayelle

{{GG and family}} Praying all of you will find peace in this journey. Keeping in mind  they say hearing is the last to go, she will hear your words of love from your hearts.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG)))


----------



## Just Cooking

Hugs and good thoughts from me too, GG..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

{{GG and family}}
Safe travels


----------



## Dawgluver

More {{{hugs}}} to you and yours, GG.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, everyone, I really appreciate it [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

My MIL passed away last night. We got a call from the nursing home and got there within 15 minutes and she had passed just a few minutes before. I'm thankful we were here with my FIL when it happened. He and DH went to breakfast and then to the funeral home this morning to finalize paperwork and arrangements. After three years of pain and progressive dementia, she is now at peace.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> {{GG and family}} Praying all of you will find peace in this journey. Keeping in mind  they say hearing is the last to go, she will hear your words of love from your hearts.


I want to thank you in particular for this, Kayelle. I encouraged DH to talk to her when we saw her after we arrived here Tuesday and I think it helped him, too. [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG and family)))

At the memorial for my mother, who died after years of dementia, the Unitarian Minister said, "We are not relieved that Elisabeth died. We are relieved that Elisabeth stopped dying."


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs GG and family)))
> 
> At the memorial for my mother, who died after years of dementia, the Unitarian Minister said, "We are not relieved that Elisabeth died. We are relieved that Elisabeth stopped dying."


That's a perfect description, TL. My FIL was talking earlier about the long goodbye. It's a terrible way to live, that's for sure.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry for your and DH’s loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm so sad for your DH, you, and DH's family. No matter how long a loved one has been "gone", it hits really hard when their mortal body finally gives in. Hugs and prayers for peace to you all.



taxlady said:


> At the memorial for my mother, who died after years of dementia, the Unitarian Minister said, "We are not relieved that Elisabeth died. We are relieved that Elisabeth stopped dying."


This is a very kind statement by that minister. He understands what many family members have a hard time grasping. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> So sorry for your and DH’s loss.


Thank you, Andy.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... This is a very kind statement by that minister. He understands what many family members have a hard time grasping. Thanks for sharing.


It really was. I was feeling pretty guilty that I was relieved. This lifted that burden.


----------



## Just Cooking

May peace and good memories guide your family.. Hugs..

Ross


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> My MIL passed away last night. We got a call from the nursing home and got there within 15 minutes and she had passed just a few minutes before. I'm thankful we were here with my FIL when it happened. He and DH went to breakfast and then to the funeral home this morning to finalize paperwork and arrangements. After three years of pain and progressive dementia, she is now at peace.




 I am so sorry for your and the families loss GG.


----------



## Kayelle

{{{GG and family}}}


----------



## GotGarlic

We appreciate your good thoughts and wishes. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, I'm so sorry to hear of your family's loss. Very thankful that you were there with your FIL so he wasn't alone at this time. Hugs to you all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GG, I am so sorry for your and DH's loss.


----------



## dragnlaw

{{Heartfelt hugs to you and yours GG }}
 I ++ what all have said.


----------



## buckytom

I'm sorry for your family's loss, GG.


----------



## Katie H

Sorry to hear, GG.  Hope everyone feels peace as the days pass.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, everyone. We appreciate your good thoughts [emoji813]


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Sincerest condolences  to you, your husband and family.


----------



## CharlieD

Please except my condolences GG.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, Whiska and Charlie.


----------



## CakePoet

Just another lovely day here, I have bad  cold and it causing problem with my back,  yes I am on strict to  lean towards a wall or  share when coughing or sneezing, like that is even possible.

Just to make everything even better my husband had a seizure, the first in years and now it look  he got in a fight and came out worse, he can barely move. However the kid is active and want to play .


----------



## CharlieD

Asking for prayer everybody. To spare too many details, the thing I am going for biopsy in a couple of hours. Praying that there is nothing wrong. Your help in prayer is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Asking for prayer everybody. To spare too many details, the thing I am going for biopsy in a couple of hours. Praying that there is nothing wrong. Your help in prayer is appreciated. Thank you.



You got it Charlie...prayers from both of us for you.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD best wishes for a good result. Take care.


----------



## Just Cooking

Praying for good results and for you to be strong. 

Ross


----------



## CakePoet

Charlie D, I will hope for the best.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, Charlie. Praying for good news.


----------



## blissful

Prayers for you.....here, Oh Dear Heavenly Father, keep him in your kind care.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sure hope you get good news, Charlie.


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive thoughts for good results.


----------



## dragnlaw

Best wishes - best results heaped upon you Charlie


----------



## Cheryl J

Thinking of you Charlie, and sending best wishes to you.


----------



## Andy M.

Good luckCharlie.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you everybody. Now waiting for result, anxious. Still need your prayers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am sorry I did not see this earlier.  All my best thoughts and prayers for you, Charlie!


----------



## Just Cooking

Part sick room, part rant...

On the 23rd, my daughter will undergo a micro-diskectomy laminectomy L5-S1 procedure..( spelling??)

The rant part... Because of insurance regulations, even knowing that this procedure would be necessary, she had to first have 2 separate epidural steroid injections... 

To add to all that fun, my daughter and SIL are to close on their recently purchased house on the 27th and move on the 28th.. 

It will be, "Daddy, bring me this, Daddy move that closer", etc., etc. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Better set an on the hour time for requests or you will never sit down.  Had to do that with Shrek, he was constantly thinking of things for me to do (since I was just sitting there).


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Better set an on the hour time for requests or you will never sit down.  Had to do that with Shrek, he was constantly thinking of things for me to do (since I was just sitting there).


Yes.... I recall that with the illness of my first wife.. 

Its interesting how, looking back, I'd gladly relive all of those "things for me to do". 

Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Wishing you only good results Charlie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Yes.... I recall that with the illness of my first wife..
> 
> Its interesting how, looking back, I'd gladly relive all of those "things for me to do".
> 
> Ross



I must be a nurse, I want to get as much done as possible with the first request and get it over with, then I can sit for at least 20 minutes and catch up with tv, the book I am reading, etc.  

I am still reeling in this loss, sometimes I say the wrong thing.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I must be a nurse, I want to get as much done as possible with the first request and get it over with, then I can sit for at least 20 minutes and catch up with tv, the book I am reading, etc.
> 
> *I am still reeling in this loss, sometimes I say the wrong thing.*


When grieving for someone who has played a major role in your life, nothing you can say is wrong.. Each handles the passing of a loved one differently.. There is no right nor wrong way to do so..  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I must be a nurse, I want to get as much done as possible with the first request and get it over with, then I can sit for at least 20 minutes and catch up with tv, the book I am reading, etc.
> 
> I am still reeling in this loss, sometimes I say the wrong thing.


I think of you often and offer a virtual hug whenever you need one {{{Princess Fiona}}} [emoji813]


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I must be a nurse, I want to get as much done as possible with the first request and get it over with, then I can sit for at least 20 minutes and catch up with tv, the book I am reading, etc.
> 
> I am still reeling in this loss, sometimes I say the wrong thing.



Be kind to yourself PF; you are treading in uncharted waters.  

And be prepared to hear wrong things said to you.  After reading many grief manuals, one situation stuck with me.  At a funeral for a toddler, one friend struggling to find words of comfort for the grieving mother blurted out, "at least you won't have any more dirty diapers to change".

PF you are entering a disorienting, incomprehensible, period of your life.  Grieve at your own pace and take care of yourself.

Thinking of you daily.....


----------



## CharlieD

An update. Well, I still don’t know the results of biopsy, but that biopsy sent me to the hospital on Saturday with the whole body infection. Been out of it for most part today finally first day I am functioning normally. Maybe will even go home.


----------



## Just Cooking

bethzaring said:


> Be kind to yourself PF; you are treading in uncharted waters.
> 
> 
> PF you are entering a disorienting, incomprehensible, period of your life.  Grieve at your own pace and take care of yourself.
> 
> Thinking of you daily.....



Very well said..   

Ross


----------



## CakePoet

One week one and no seizures, so it is looking good.  I'm happy for my husband, I however has bad cold.


----------



## GotGarlic

I haven't been around much because I got really sick last week and haven't been eating much. I spent most of Saturday in the ER. It turned out not to be serious but I was in a lot of pain, not getting around and not eating for several days, so I've lost a lot of strength. I hate that.

I feel a lot better today, though. DH is already joking about me making dinner tomorrow  We'll see.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good thoughts going your way *GG*! 

Tell *DH* that there might be little dragonettes helping him a bit as* HE* makes you a tasty supper enticing you to eat and get your strength on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't been around much because I got really sick last week and haven't been eating much. I spent most of Saturday in the ER...


Aw, *GG*, I'm sorry to hear this. I noticed you have been a bit invisible lately, but I figured you jammed up your left hand and couldn't type at all! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## taxlady

GG, god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, ladies. Getting better every day. Love the dragonettes  [emoji2]


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL  Well that's good to hear! Keep on getting better every day!

oh yeah, and tell DH to watch his backside.  Sometimes the dragonettes don't aim too well.  They're still pretty young and need practice.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't been around much because I got really sick last week and haven't been eating much. I spent most of Saturday in the ER. It turned out not to be serious but I was in a lot of pain, not getting around and not eating for several days, so I've lost a lot of strength. I hate that.
> 
> I feel a lot better today, though. DH is already joking about me making dinner tomorrow  We'll see.



Sorry to hear of this.  I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're perking up, GG!


----------



## Just Cooking

Me also, GG..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't been around much because I got really sick last week and haven't been eating much. I spent most of Saturday in the ER. It turned out not to be serious but I was in a lot of pain, not getting around and not eating for several days, so I've lost a lot of strength. I hate that.
> 
> I feel a lot better today, though. DH is already joking about me making dinner tomorrow  We'll see.



I hope you are up and running soon. I for one miss you, even when I am not around.


----------



## Caslon

I think I caught a spring cold.  Seems like nothing compared to you.


----------



## Caslon

I remember getting a powerful flu when I was younger. Not to be indelicate, but first you vomit, then you get intermittent chills and hot spells within seconds of each other.  After that's over, you get an immediate  10 day cold.

That's what I call getting the flu. So far...I'm not feeling nauseous.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope you are up and running soon. I for one miss you, even when I am not around.


Thank you, Princess, and my other friends 

I was better, then I ate something I shouldn't have and boom. Down for Friday and Saturday. Very low residue diet for a while.


----------



## Addie

Well, yesterday I did it. Since my infancy I have never done it. After coming home from Winthrop yesterday, I was totally exhausted. I hit my bed, stayed awake long enough  to eat a fast meal Pirate already had made for me and passed out. Looked at the clocked, 1 p.m. Looked at the clocked a second time, 10 o'clock at night. What woke me up was I was swimming in a sea of urine and feces. I have never in my long adult life ever done that. I let out a yell for Pirate. God bless him. I still was exhausted and he changed and washed not only me, but my bed completely. Not many sons would do that. They would have called a female relative, friend, or neighbor to do it. He even calmed me down enough for me to stop crying from shame. I don't know where he learned it, but he was able to do the whole thing without my even getting out of bed with a minimum of exposure. Hopefully, this was the very first and last time this ever happens. 

I have made arrangements with Winthrop for the aide to come in twice a week to assist me with showering. I definitely assistance with getting in and out of the shower. And she will wash me down as well as wash my hair. Then when I have been dried down and in my nightgown, she will apply the cream to the spots where my skin is very dry. 

I may be home, but this is going to be a very  long trip back to good health. Thank you to all for the good wishes and support.


----------



## dragnlaw

Bless Pirate for his wonderful caring aide to you!  I know both my ex and his sister often had to change and wash down their mother.  

Hopefully we all have as thoughtful caring children as you do Addie.  You are doing a good job too - getting to know, what to expect of your care, getting it and being able to rely on it!  Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm home from the hospital. Good thing I know what I'm supposed to eat and not eat. If I had eaten the broccoli, aka "little trees," they gave me for lunch, I'd still be there [emoji38] It's chilly but sunny, so I'm going to go sit in the sun on the porch for a while. Cheers


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My facility provides the high dose.  The residents get the same vaccine.



What is the difference between low and high dose?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I'm home from the hospital. Good thing I know what I'm supposed to eat and not eat. If I had eaten the broccoli, aka "little trees," they gave me for lunch, I'd still be there [emoji38] It's chilly but sunny, so I'm going to go sit in the sun on the porch for a while. Cheers



Welcome back, GG!  Glad they sprung ya out!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear that you escaped before the hospital could run up your bill, GG! I hope you're back to normal soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad to hear you're home, GG.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, God Bless your Pirate, Addie!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

So glad you got sprung GG!


----------



## CharlieD

Just my luck. Val in emergency room again


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Just my luck. Val in emergency room again



That's my job Charlie. I thought I had all the dibs on the ER. I hope she is well soon. 

Okay, everyone. Time for all of us to be at our very best physical health. The warm weather is on its way. And we all need to feel our very best to enjoy it. 

Yesterday I opted for meals on wheels from Winthrop for just my lunch. One less meal Pirate will have to fix for me. They have a very old professional chef preparing their meals. And short of having no salt, he uses a lot of different spices for seasoning. At home I can add all the salt I want. And that is not much. One or two shakes is all I need. And most of the holes are clogged. Heaven help me if I should ever wash the cover. It is my own way of practicing salt control. 

Stay healthy everyone. Heaven knows I am trying to do my best. It is the level of pain that is beating me down.


----------



## Addie

GG, don't make the mistake I made. I used the excuse that as I was ageing, I was not as active and therefor not very hungry. As a result my weight went down to 90 pounds. I haven't weighed that little since I was 12 years old. I also lost a lot of my muscle. I have a little white stool that is just one step up. I do not have enough muscle or strength to lift my leg and step up. If I need to stand up from a sitting position, Pirate has to take my two hands and pull me up. I also lost muscle in my arms. I now look like someone who stepped out of a picture of a concentration camp. So Pirate makes five very small meals for me to eat. I have never been a breakfast person, but whether I want it, I get one scrambled egg every morning. He also makes sure that I get my protein drink at least twice a day. He mixes it in orange juice and I can down that quickly. 

So eat! Even if you are not hungry. A bite or two of protein every couple of hours will bring you back to good health.


----------



## GotGarlic

No worries, Addie. I enjoy cooking and eating too much for that. When I get sick like I was the last couple of weeks, , though, I can't eat or drink much at all, or keep most of it down. That's why I was in the hospital for three days getting IV fluids. And that's what led to the weakness - it's surprising to people who haven't been through it how quickly we lose muscle mass and strength after being confined to bed for just a few days. I'm doing much better now but it will take a while to get back to where I was. Luckily, DH is home on spring break this week, and he's a great help to me.


----------



## Addie

I have taken to wearing long sleeves. My arms look like they came from a picture of prisoners in a concentration camp. My kids are horrified when they look at them.


----------



## Caslon

On another note, I was prescribed a generic of the blood pressure lowering medication Norvasc. I am taking 40mg of Lisinopril (another blood pressure lowering med) but my BP was still high so I chose to add Norvasc 5mg on top of it. Been on it for 17 days.  I've been losing weight (I'm thin already), have little appetite, stomach pain as if a mild ulcer and feeling more dizzy and tired than I usually do. These are all listed as possible side effects. Unless I've got some type of undetected growing cancer causing all this, I've seemingly got these side effects of Norvasc.  I'd rather have a BP of 145/94 for now, rather than not feel like making dinner each night and losing weight. I read that if you have cancer, your bodies metabolism speeds up and you start losing weight.  First things first, stop taking the Norvasc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds nasty, *Caslon*, but first thing is call your doctor. They warn that suddenly stopping some meds can be worse than the side effects. Himself went through a month or two of terrible side effects when auditioning new diabetes meds. Eventually he and the doctor found a medicine that worked and didn't cause problems. In the meantime, he must have taken off about 30 pounds. In his case, weight loss was a blessing. Sounds like you need every pound you can hang on to.

I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon, you just don't know how it feels to have a normal blood pressure.  Give it a week it will normalize. and you will feel better.


----------



## Caslon

I've not been on this med long enough to suffer any consequences cutting it off.  

I must say, this may be a med that my body doesn't like at all.  My system has tolerated Lisinopril ok/fine for 7 years.

I'll go higher BP for now.  No family history of strokes.

I don't like it when I lose weight due to lack of appetite.  My metabolism is fast enough as it is.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Caslon, you just don't know how it feels to have a normal blood pressure.  Give it a week it will normalize. and you will feel better.



Yes. The adjustment period.  Don't disregard a beneficial drug just because of the initial side effects.  

Heh..sudden weight loss, lack of appetite, stomach discomfort, dizzyness. 

  I don't want it to go on to be something more serious.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Yes. The adjustment period.  Don't disregard a beneficial drug just because of the initial side effects.
> 
> Heh..sudden weight loss, lack of appetite, stomach discomfort, dizzyness.
> 
> I don't want it to go on to be something more serious.


Why are you so sure it will? It could just as easily get better. If you haven't been on it long enough to suffer consequences of going off it (how do you know?), you haven't been on it long enough to see the benefit.

It really is best to let your doctor know, since they know all of your medical history.


----------



## Caslon

I'm not going anymore of no appetite and all the above.  Either I'm dying or its the Norvasc.  Just saying...


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> I'm not going anymore of no appetite and all the above.  Either I'm dying or its the Norvasc.  Just saying...



Of course. Those are the only two possible explanations


----------



## Caslon

Hypochondriac me   In my mind I'm either dying from cancer or it's the Norvasc. I'll start by discontinuing the Norvasc. 

It's no fun when come dinner time when something takes your appetite away and thus your cooking desire. It's probably due to the Norvasc, me thinks.

I'm off it as of today, by my own doing (only been on Norvasc for 17 days, enough is enough).  To hell with the adjustment period for my body to adapt to Norvasc and my not wanting to cook something for myself.


----------



## Addie

It is the bottom number that should concern you. Get back to your doctor and let him know. Self medicating is not the best route to go. 

I don't understand why you feel like it might be cancer. Just to be sure, ask you doctor to test you for it. When everything comes back negative, you can rest your mind and concentrate on your BP. 

A number of years ago I had to go in for eye surgery. My BP was so low that they couldn't even get a reading. I was being over medicated for it. Let your doctor know of your concerns regarding the fact that your BP is not going down. For some folks, Liprisil is just enough and for others, not enough. For me, it was too strong.


----------



## Caslon

My appetite is returning and the stomach pain and dizziness is subsiding, thankfully.  I'll look into another BP drug to augment my 40mg daily of Lisinopril. 40mg is the highest dosage recommended.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad to hear you don't have cancer, Caslon!


----------



## Caslon

Umm, sudden inexplicable weight loss can me many things, cancer among them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Umm, sudden inexplicable weight loss can me many things, cancer among them.


Ummm, no kidding. See the winkie?  I was joking. Because, you know, earlier you said you had either cancer or the medication you just started. You seem to have decided it was the medication, ipso facto, you don't have cancer. Right? [emoji38]

At least you acknowledge there are other things that can cause sudden weight loss. But yours wasn't inexplicable. You said yourself you lost your appetite and didn't feel like cooking and eating. That will definitely cause weight loss.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Ummm, no kidding. See the winkie?  I was joking. Because, you know, earlier you said you had either cancer or the medication you just started. You seem to have decided it was the medication, ipso facto, you don't have cancer. Right? [emoji38]
> 
> At least you acknowledge* there are other things that can cause sudden weight loss. *But yours wasn't inexplicable. You said yourself you lost your appetite and didn't feel like cooking and eating. That will definitely cause weight loss.



I was in the hospital. Any idea how bad hospital food can be? Then I go to a nursing home. Any idea how bad their food can be? Both are bad enough to kill any ones appetite. Thus the weight loss to just 90 pounds. I haven't been 90 pounds since I was 12 years old. A year ago I was 168. Grant you my appetite seemed to wane. But I was not surprised. I was a lot less active and my appetite seemed to disappear. Never did I think it was cancer. Common sense told me the reason for the weight loss. Less activity thus less appetite.


----------



## Caslon

By genetics or whatever, I have an extremely fast metabolism (5'-10" 147 lbs). Having no appetite meant I started losing a pound or more a day for a week. That set off alarm bells with me for awhile. I usually tolerate various medications well, with little or no side effects. This is the first time I'd experienced significant side effects with any medication prescribed to me.


----------



## Caslon

Caslon said:


> By genetics or whatever, I have an extremely fast metabolism (5'-10" 147 lbs). Having no appetite meant I started losing a pound or more a day for a week. That set off alarm bells with me for awhile. I usually tolerate various medications well, with little or no side effects. This is the first time I'd experienced significant side effects with any medication prescribed to me.



Except for Atenolol too, which did the opposite and stopped my metabolism altogether. I started gaining a pound a day. After a 15 lb. gain that wasn't going anywhere but around my gut, I cut myself off of Atenolol too. I'm still weighing my options with other BP lowering drugs to augment the Lisonopril.  They're actually not that many.
I was given a list of 4 BP meds by my doctor to augment Lisinopril. I've Googled them.  Norvasc and Atenolol was a among them. The next choice was a diuretic and the last one was something people take for angina pain and take twice a day.  

I don't write off the importance of ones blood pressure, but wow.  I'll pass on Atenolol and Norvasc.  Not everyone should.


----------



## Caslon

Advertisements of drugs on TV may be getting out of hand. [side effects may include stomach discomfort, tingling sensations, death.]

Why would a drug company be promoting a drug on TV to keep cancer patients alive 8 months longer?  Shouldn't that be a concern of the primary doctor?  It's  getting confusing  Googling this stuff for ourselves.


----------



## LPBeier

Caslon said:


> Advertisements of drugs on TV may be getting out of hand. [side effects may include stomach discomfort, tingling sensations, death.]
> 
> Why would a drug company be promoting a drug on TV to keep cancer patients alive 8 months longer?  Shouldn't that be a concern of the primary doctor?  It's getting confusing  Googling this stuff for ourselves.



They have to acknowledge any side effect that anyone has ever had just to cover their tushies. Once I was given a new medication and it said that one side effect was a fatal rash. I got a really bad rash on the first day of taking it and we were quite terrified. So we phoned the doctor who said to get to the ER immediately. It was determined that the rash was from the medication but obviously wasn't fatal. Thanks to me the disclaimer says "may cause a severe rash that may or may not be fatal".


----------



## taxlady

Caslon said:


> Advertisements of drugs on TV may be getting out of hand. [side effects may include stomach discomfort, tingling sensations, death.]
> 
> Why would a drug company be promoting a drug on TV to keep cancer patients alive 8 months longer?  Shouldn't that be a concern of the primary doctor?  It's  getting confusing  Googling this stuff for ourselves.





LPBeier said:


> They have to acknowledge any side effect that anyone has ever had just to cover their tushies. Once I was given a new medication and it said that one side effect was a fatal rash. I got a really bad rash on the first day of taking it and we were quite terrified. So we phoned the doctor who said to get to the ER immediately. It was determined that the rash was from the medication but obviously wasn't fatal. Thanks to me the disclaimer says "may cause a severe rash that may or may not be fatal".


Well, yeah, they really do need to let you know what the possible side effects are. But, as Caslon wrote, why are they advertising this stuff on TV?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Well, yeah, they really do need to let you know what the possible side effects are. But, as Caslon wrote, why are they advertising this stuff on TV?


It's more than that. They have to disclose every adverse event that happens to someone while they're taking the drug in clinical trials, whether it turns out to be related to the drug or not.

The reason they advertise these drugs is because they can, and because advertising is effective. Thirty-five years ago, it was illegal to advertise prescription drugs because obviously they can only be used with the permission and monitoring of a medical professional. It's one of the things that was deregulated during the Reagan administration. I think it's the stupidest thing ever, but lobbying by business won this one.


----------



## Dawgluver

^^This.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Well, yeah, they really do need to let you know what the possible side effects are. But, as Caslon wrote, why are they advertising this stuff on TV?


The drug companies rallied for advertising when doctors weren't spending as much time with the reps or giving out samples. Doctors were just too busy and the days of someone driving around to the different offices and/or hospitals to show them the company's latest and greatest wasn't happening. Yes, there still are drug company detailers (my Dad was one in Saskatchewan and then BC before buying his own pharmacy (he and my grandfather were both pharmacists). Now they want to advertise on TV and in print to have the public pressure the doctors. But the catch was they had to list all side-effects in each and every commercial.


----------



## Addie

I worked for Wyeth Pharmaceutical in the Records Department for more than two years. One of my jobs was to read over the entire form after the medical rep did to make sure nothing was overlooked. The med rep would check off in black and I would check off in red with special markers. Specially "death" of the patient and the cause. You would be surprised at how many items were overlooked by the med rep. The rules and regulations covering the pharmaceutical companies are in a book that is thicker than a Physician's Desk Reference in small print. From my desk, the forms and files went to the doctors' department. They checked everyone's work. Too many missed items in the med reps ink, and they found themselves collecting unemployment insurance. Very rarely did I miss one. But only because the unmarked empty boxes really stood out. 

Sometimes I would feel bad for a new employee and send the record back to her/his desk with a notation to please recheck their markings. There were some real snotty ones who thought I would continue to do their work for them forever. It never happened. 

But the rules and laws of the FDA are really strict. To some of the public, I am sure they were thought to be rather stupid rulings. But not if it involved the death of your loved one. Say a silent "thank you" to the FDA.


----------



## caseydog

I always thoroughly research my meds -- including the one I take for OCD. 

I mostly use two web sites, _WebMD.com_ and _MayoClinic.org_ . My sister is an RN, and always has a current PDR, and she recommends WebMD for looking up medications prescribed by your doctor.

Both of those sites are accurate, and written in plain language I can understand.

Obviously, one shouldn't use these websites to "play doctor," and self-dianose, but I like to understand my treatment and medications. 

CD


----------



## Addie

CD, there are so many new meds on the market today, it is almost impossible to keep up with them. 

Due to the cost today of developing these new meds, pharmaceutical companies are putting more and more pressure on the FDA to get theirs out on the market before any other company. I can't tell you how many times my supervisor would come into my locked room and tell me to get a certain protocol in order, boxed up and ready to ship out for the next morning to the FDA. Fine by me. It meant overtime.


----------



## Chef Munky

Woo Hoo I've made it to the sick room.Kinda feels like I've graduated at something... at least...

My son finally talked me into going to see a Dr. I had to go to one of those walk in clinics. 
Now I know why my heads been feeling like a football lately.I have an inner ear infection that's causing me to have vertigo.Acute sinus infection and bronchitis.$40 bucks.4 medications and I should be all set to be cured in a week. Like bacon. 

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Woo Hoo I've made it to the sick room.Kinda feels like I've graduated at something... at least...
> 
> My son finally talked me into going to see a Dr. I had to go to one of those walk in clinics.
> Now I know why my heads been feeling like a football lately.I have an inner ear infection that's causing me to have vertigo.Acute sinus infection and bronchitis.$40 bucks.4 medications and I should be all set to be cured in a week. Like bacon.
> 
> Munky.



Munky you never fail to crack me up. You are excited to be here in the sick room and I want nothing better than to break out...but I don't have the energy LOL.

My chronic pain is absolutely through the roof. Nothing will even mask it anymore. There are a couple of things we can try but I can't see my family doctor until the middle of May. 

But I am not sitting around feeling sorry for myself. I am getting to the dog park more, parking my walker under a shady tree with a bucket of water for Miley and my E-reader for me. I am also on an anti-inflammatory diet with no processed sugar, white potatoes (of any kind or cooking style), or dairy products.

Okay, I cheated last night and had a small piece of rhubarb pie with three of a kind Vanilla frozen yogurt. YUM!


----------



## CakePoet

According to Swedish experts  I have a  inflammation in my central nervous system, most country just this a mental dissorder or chronic pain. Here you only get meds to ignore the pain, because nothing will remove the constant  chronic pain and muscle problems.  I do not have time for this, I have a cake to bake and I can barely move today. 

LPBeier, I am no pain meds since it wont to any good, instead I have learned how to  breathe  trough the pain and relax into it, it works a little bit too well.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Munky you never fail to crack me up. You are excited to be here in the sick room and I want nothing better than to break out...but I don't have the energy LOL.
> 
> My chronic pain is absolutely through the roof. Nothing will even mask it anymore. There are a couple of things we can try but I can't see my family doctor until the middle of May.
> 
> But I am not sitting around feeling sorry for myself. I am getting to the dog park more, parking my walker under a shady tree with a bucket of water for Miley and my E-reader for me. I am also on an anti-inflammatory diet with no processed sugar, white potatoes (of any kind or cooking style), or dairy products.
> 
> Okay, I cheated last night and had a small piece of rhubarb pie with three of a kind Vanilla frozen yogurt. YUM!



Lp,
I could say sooo many things to your comment on cracking you up.
But, the Mods would ban me.Then everyone would miss the show.

Tomorrow I'll probably add a broken heart to my list.Our Golden Retriever isn't doing well.

Sooo...To keep things going. It's good to see you. Was just thinking of you and Monkey the other night.I was watching (The Office) with hubby in a scene Michael and what's his name? Dwayne? The obnoxious one, were scheming yet another plot in his office.Michael said "Monkey see, Monkey do.Monkey BEEE all over you!" Made us both laugh.He's      like yeah, that's sooo you! 
Made me think of my cat.Is she walking with her tail in the air like a stray cat strut yet?

Try and relax, enjoy Miley.She sounds like a sweetheart.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Woo Hoo I've made it to the sick room.Kinda feels like I've graduated at something... at least...
> 
> My son finally talked me into going to see a Dr. I had to go to one of those walk in clinics.
> Now I know why my heads been feeling like a football lately.I have an inner ear infection that's causing me to have vertigo.Acute sinus infection and bronchitis.$40 bucks.4 medications and I should be all set to be cured in a week. Like bacon.
> 
> Munky.



I mentioned to my nurse the other day that I am no longer fighting the pain. I am now on Fentynal patches (25 Gr.) and have decided to do what I need to do in order to feel better at the end. My nurse said to me, "Decided to listen to your body for a change instead of fighting it all the way?" I have a problem? I head out the door to Winthrop so someone else can tell me, it is all in my head. 

I just want to be able to get out of this dang wheelchair.


----------



## Caslon

Besides chewing on beef jerky causing two root canals, I just found another food that causes molars of mine to flare up because of my eating habits.  Red Vines licorice twists. Not the regular size, but the bigger size. I got to grinding on the bigger sized Red Vines recently and my back molar's gum is swollen and tender now.  I should probably see my dentist about it soon. I even think I had a root canal recently on it.  The gum swelling is subsiding, no tooth pain, but wow, stupid me.  They're both similar types of food in the way I grind both with my overly strong bite.


----------



## Addie

I was almost two years old before I got my first tooth. Then I needed some serious dental care over the years. I had always gone to the dentist, but these problem were not going to be that easy to solve. The dentist recommended that they remove all my top teeth. He tried to Xray my mouth with the regular cardboard films, but my mouth was just too small. So he used the scanner Xray machine. The kind that circles your head. Lo and behold, there were my four wisdom molars way up by my ears. All four of them! So out come the top teeth and sure enough the wisdom teeth started to go on the march down to where they are supposed to be. One is coming down real fast, but sort of crooked. The bottom teeth also started to flare up as they were being pushed loose by my wisdom teeth. Out come the bottom teeth. 

I get a plate of teeth for the top and over the years I have had to have the plate filed down so they allow room for my wisdom teeth.

Here I am 79 years of age and still cutting teeth. I want the dentist to remove all of the wisdom teeth, but he said no. Wait until they break through.


----------



## Caslon

I maintained my molar health by not chewing on beef jerky. I slipped by gnawing down hard on sweet Red Vines, the big sized ones.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Moving like a T-Rex*

Well, my left arm is. I woke up with a really achy left arm - just the upper half. I can't lift it too high, but it dangles just fine! It must have been quite a show watching me try to gather up my long hair into a ponytail on top my head so I can shower.   Haven' done that yet, though, since I don't know how I'll reach the body parts that get washed left-handed.  

If I ever find out who socked me really hard in the arm while I was sleeping, they'll be sorry.

BTW, I got the first of two old-person pneumonia shots about a month ago. Same left upper arm. If this is a reaction, it seems like I get around to doing everything after a prolonged delay.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bummer, CG. Are you sure Himself didn't have a bad dream that he got into a fight?  Hope your arm gets better soon.


----------



## Wyshiepoo

Well I know I've mentioned it in passing but I've not been well, and still a bit poorly.

I've really had a rather charmed life, by luck or genetics I've had a robust body that never gets anything major wrong with it. I even manage to avoid most colds/flu bugs and practically the only time I ever have any time off work is when I get sent home to stop me giving my colleagues the sniffles.

Anyway, for a couple of years I've had occasional bouts, with months between them, of what I and Mrs. Wyshiepoo called my 'funny tummy'. These bouts I put down to indigestion, a cramping pain right in the centre top of my tummy just below the breast bone. These attacks always occurred at approximately 2 am waking me up and keeping me awake for 4 to 5 hours.
At Christmas I had two rather nasty, extra painful attacks and unusually they were very close to each other. Mrs Wyshiepoo persuaded me to go to the doctor and he booked me in for scans and blood tests.
Before I could have the scans I had a really nasty attack and popped up to the hospital once again at Mrs. Wyshiepoo's request. They said it was just a severe attack of indigestion and gave me pills to take, Omeprazole.
Although the pills didn't stop the pain they did seem to stop any further attacks, although I now think this was a false impression and the pain was just waiting to catch me by surprise. My scan results came back and showed that my gallbladder had quite a lot of gallstones, I told the doctor that the Omeprazole seemed to somehow be dealing with the problem, he was sceptical but agreed to a watching brief.
I had 3 to 4 months completely pain free. Then early May I had to escort Mrs Wyshiepoo to a hospital in Exeter fo her neck operation, an anterior discectomy.
For some reason this restarted the attacks, with some real humdingers. On our return home I had an attack so bad that I was doubled over in pain and I could hardly move, sweat pouring off me and dry retching.
I thought I might be able to tough it out but again Mrs Wyshiepoo made me go to Dr's. He took one look at me and booked me into A & E there and then, I was starting to turn yellow!
I had acute pancreatitis, cue a weeks starvation diet and when I was released home I was only allowed 20g of fat per day and no more than 10g in any one meal.
in three days time I go to the surgical specialist to go over what will happen and when they remove my gallbladder. The gallbladder has to be removed as they think a stone got loose and blocked the pancreatic duct causing the digestive enzymes produced by the pancreas to be forced back into the pancreas, whereupon they started autodigesting the pancreas!
Rather alarmingly, if that wasn't already enough, during the scans, MRI's etc for the pancreas they picked up what looks like a small mass on my left kidney. I have to see a Urologist to find out whether it is nothing, a cyst, malignant or benign.
My body is certainly making up for all those years of impeccable health!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh no, Wyshie!  When it rains, it pours - here's to best wishes for a speedy recovery and back to good health very soon!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, my left arm is. I woke up with a really achy left arm - just the upper half. I can't lift it too high, but it dangles just fine! It must have been quite a show watching me try to gather up my long hair into a ponytail on top my head so I can shower.  Haven' done that yet, though, since I don't know how I'll reach the body parts that get washed left-handed.
> 
> If I ever find out who socked me really hard in the arm while I was sleeping, they'll be sorry.
> 
> BTW, I got the first of two old-person pneumonia shots about a month ago. Same left upper arm. If this is a reaction, it seems like I get around to doing everything after a prolonged delay.


 
CG, I sure hope it's better by now.  Thinking of you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Wyshie! Sure hope they get you fixed up and back in good shape soon!

CG, talk nice to your arm. I got shingles shot Part Deux for old people over a month ago, and the arm's still sore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Funny thing is, *Dawg*, my arm didn't hurt more than a pinch after the shot - until overnight.

*Cheryl*, not any better. Sorry...



Wyshiepoo said:


> ...I've really had a rather charmed life, by luck or genetics I've had a robust body that never gets anything major wrong with it...My body is certainly making up for all those years of impeccable health!


Sending well wishes for a quick discover-and-recover on your latest health trial. As far as being relatively healthy, like you I've had very good health...right up until I said to my doctor "for someone my age, I've been pretty lucky health-wise". I guess I broke the dam.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Oh no, Wyshie!  When it rains, it pours - here's to best wishes for a speedy recovery and back to good health very soon!


+1


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, Wyshie! Sure hope they get you fixed up and back in good shape soon!
> 
> CG, talk nice to your arm. I got shingles shot Part Deux for old people over a month ago, and the arm's still sore.


 

I need to get another 'script for shingles shot. Part deux? Did you need more than one shot?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I need to get another 'script for shingles shot. Part deux? Did you need more than one shot?



You do with the new Shinglex vaccine. DH had the older one-shot-shot, and dr recommended the new 2-parter.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You do with the new Shinglex vaccine. DH had the older one-shot-shot, and dr recommended the new 2-parter.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Wyshiepoo

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sending well wishes for a quick discover-and-recover on your latest health trial. As far as being relatively healthy, like you I've had very good health...right up until I said to my doctor "for someone my age, I've been pretty lucky health-wise". I guess I broke the dam.




I remember going to the doctor some years back for a check up, when he looked at my file he said "good lord W, we haven't made much money out of you have we"?
I think it's just luck, my dad is 86 and he still climbs up on the roof to repair loose slates, does his gardening etc.
Although he is talking about slowing down now!


----------



## dragnlaw

Kidney Stones and Gall Stones are my bain, thankfully I've always been textbook cases and once the problem discovered, easily taken care of.  Other than that, I too, Wysiepoo, have had pretty good health.  My doctor visits would be about 1 every 3 or 4 years! 

then I hit 70...  and everything is hitting the fan - and we can't figure just exactly what.  Luckily I have now found a new doctor who seems to be very organized at putting things in their perspective and we are methodically going thru all the tests.   So the last 3 years have been a bit miserable health-wise but I'm "stomping down the tunnel and WILL get that light on!"  

CG, Wysiepoo - my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Woke up today with a better feeling arm and a bit more mobility.

Did too much - stupid, stupid me. 

Going to pull back to doing nothing else tonight and hope for a better (and smarter) tomorrow.


----------



## Kayelle

CG...sorry about your arm but glad it's better. BTW, are you left handed? If you are, I bet it's from washing all those sun room windows.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nope, *Kayelle*, I'm a righty. I used to sleep on my left side a lot - I'd fall asleep on my right, but I guess I rolled over to my left immediately. I had a sore shoulder a long time ago, pretty much retrained myself to sleep on my back, so maybe I rolled the wrong way in bed and my upper arm got twisted. It's possible, too, that I might be making my muscles sore from holding my tablet in my hand too much. If I'm holding my tablet I feel these exact muscles pulling.

I may as well just admit it...I'm getting old.


----------



## Mad Cook

Wyshiepoo;1553219[COLOR=red said:
			
		

> ]I remember going to the doctor some years back for a check up, when he looked at my file he said "good lord W, we haven't made much money out of you have we"?[/COLOR]
> I think it's just luck, my dad is 86 and he still climbs up on the roof to repair loose slates, does his gardening etc.
> Although he is talking about slowing down now!


Likewise me, at least with my old Dr who retired a few years ago. Current doc is an idiot who thinks that as I'm pushing 70 I must be about to fall off my perch if I as much as sneeze. I think the National Health Service owes me a refund! All I have is medication for a gastric reflux problem and industrial strength painkillers for my hip which I only take when the pain is really getting in the way of my life. 

I think genes must have a part in it. It's very rare for anyone in my family to die before their 90th birthday and they are all disgustingly fit until the end.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> Kidney Stones and Gall Stones are my bain, thankfully I've always been textbook cases and once the problem discovered, easily taken care of. Other than that, I too, Wysiepoo, have had pretty good health. My doctor visits would be about 1 every 3 or 4 years!
> 
> then I hit 70... and everything is hitting the fan - and we can't figure just exactly what. Luckily I have now found a new doctor who seems to be very organized at putting things in their perspective and we are methodically going thru all the tests. So the last 3 years have been a bit miserable health-wise but I'm "stomping down the tunnel and WILL get that light on!"
> 
> CG, Wysiepoo - my thoughts are with you!


As Bette Davis said "Old age ain't for cissies"


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I need to get another 'script for shingles shot. Part deux? Did you need more than one shot?



My doctor only ordered the one shot when I asked him "if someone never had chicken pox, can they catch it from a person?" Within about three minutes he had the nurse injecting the vaccine into my arm. It is the only shot I ever received. No mention of a second shot was ever made. I will have to ask about that second shot. At my age, the last thing I need now is a childhood disease. And come to think of it, he never did answer my question.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> My doctor only ordered the one shot when I asked him "if someone never had chicken pox, can they catch it from a person?" Within about three minutes he had the nurse injecting the vaccine into my arm. It is the only shot I ever received. No mention of a second shot was ever made. I will have to ask about that second shot. At my age, the last thing I need now is a childhood disease. And come to think of it, he never did answer my question.


Just found this:- "To avoid chicken pox, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recommends two doses of the chicken-pox vaccine — which is 98% effective — for kids, adolescents and adults who have not had chicken pox. "


----------



## Mad Cook

The following comes from the (British) National Health Service advice. Hope it helps.

_"*Is there a vaccine against chickenpox?*_
_There is a chickenpox vaccine, but it is not part of the routine childhood vaccination schedule. The vaccine is only offered to children and adults who are particularly vulnerable to chickenpox complications._
_The recommended 2 doses of the vaccine is estimated to offer 98% protection from chickenpox in children and 75% protection in adolescents and adults._
_So it may be possible to develop the infection after vaccination. Similarly, there is a chance that someone who has received the vaccine could develop chickenpox after coming in close contact with a person who has shingles. _

_Once you have had chickenpox, you usually develop antibodies to the infection and become immune to catching it again. However, the virus that causes chickenpox, the varicella-zoster virus, remains inactive (dormant) in your body's nerve tissues and can return later in life as an illness called shingles._

_It's possible to catch chickenpox from someone with shingles, but not the other way around"_


----------



## Addie

I did get my second shot for pneumonia, which is supposed to be better and stronger and improved over the old one, but did not know about the new chicken pox one. Fortunately for me needles simply do not bother me. I am just one of those old folks that would live from it if I were to contract the disease. Just too dang stubborn *to give in.*

I just had another heart stare. I was arguing with my nurse who kept insisting that I go to Winthrop to pick up my meds and if I did, I would miss my appointment for my pre-op appointment. If I missed that one, then my surgery would be cancelled. She easily could have  had them delivered as they usually are. When I gave her my final NO, I hung up and immediately started to have  problems with my heart racing. Sure enough, the upper left arm pain followed by chest pains starting. The shot of nitrate helped very little. Sure enough off to the hospital and rushed into the room for heart attack patients. I wasn't into a full heart attack, but too close for comfort. When I came home today, I had to call her to give her some information regarding my care and upcoming appointments. And I let her know that I felt the heart problem was brought on by my disagreement with her. Surprisingly, she agreed with me on that point. She will be handling me with kid gloves in the future.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> The following comes from the (British) National Health Service advice. Hope it helps.
> 
> _"*Is there a vaccine against chickenpox?*_
> _There is a chickenpox vaccine, but it is not part of the routine childhood vaccination schedule. The vaccine is only offered to children and adults who are particularly vulnerable to chickenpox complications._
> _The recommended 2 doses of the vaccine is estimated to offer 98% protection from chickenpox in children and 75% protection in adolescents and adults._
> _So it may be possible to develop the infection after vaccination. Similarly, there is a chance that someone who has received the vaccine could develop chickenpox after coming in close contact with a person who has shingles. _
> 
> _Once you have had chickenpox, you usually develop antibodies to the infection and become immune to catching it again. However, the virus that causes chickenpox, the varicella-zoster virus, remains inactive (dormant) in your body's nerve tissues and can return later in life as an illness called shingles._
> 
> _It's possible to catch chickenpox from someone with shingles, but not the other way around"_



Thanks for the info. I have to call Winthrop and possibly go there tomorrow. So I will definitely ask about that second shot. I keep a pad of note paper at the computer just for questions for Winthrop. This subject has gone on the list.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, it is 1:30 am here and I am up coughing my lungs out from another chest infection. Antibiotics no longer work for me as I have either built up an immunity or an allergy to any of the ones that are normally prescribed. So I am dealing with it the old-fashioned way with hot lemon and honey, cough medicine and Vicks.

I also have (finally) been officially diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. At the moment I am only being treated with diet; however, I will probably end up with metformin, the same medicine my Dad took. 

I also have to lose about 75 pounds and keep it off. That is hard when you are limited in terms of exercise because of physical problems. But they say where there is a will there is a way and I am tired of feeling sick, tired and in pain all the time.

So we shall see how I do!


----------



## Addie

It is 5 a.m. and have yet to feel sleepy. I need the narcotics for pain management, or I would be up all night crying and rocking myself from the pain. But then the narcotics keep me awake. Oh Joy!!! The Pirate tells me I I am flying from the narcotics. I can't win no matter what I do. The foot surgeon put a graft on my left leg and used metal staples. As the graft heals, the skin is being pulled against the metal staples. I REALLY NEED to call the foot doctor first thing in the morn.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It is 5 a.m. and have yet to feel sleepy. I need the narcotics for pain management, or I would be up all night crying and rocking myself from the pain. But then the narcotics keep me awake. Oh Joy!!! The Pirate tells me I I am flying from the narcotics. I can't win no matter what I do. The foot surgeon put a graft on my left leg and used metal staples. As the graft heals, the skin is being pulled against the metal staples. I REALLY NEED to call the foot doctor first thing in the morn.



Addie, it sounds like we have similar issues regarding pain and sleep. I am having to wean off the narcotics and they are trying me on CBD oil but it doesn't seem to be working for me, re sleep OR pain.

I hope you get some relief regarding your foot. I am allergic to the metal staples and get an infection and scar tissue whenever and wherever they are used.

Be well, dear lady!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, it sounds like we have similar issues regarding pain and sleep. I am having to wean off the narcotics and they are trying me on CBD oil but it doesn't seem to be working for me, re sleep OR pain.
> 
> I hope you get some relief regarding your foot. I am allergic to the metal staples and get an infection and scar tissue whenever and wherever they are used.
> 
> Be well, dear lady!



Thank you LP. This is the second skin graft I have needed. One on each ankle. I called Winthrop and told them about the pain level and they called me back telling me that they will send another medication to help to aid the Vicodin with the pain. I will go see the surgeon in the morning and then directly to Winthrop so my PCP can look at the surgeon's notes on my progress and how he is addressing the pain. I have to admit, Winthrop is really working with me on this problem. I think when my nurse and doctor read the hospital notes as to why I had the scare with my heart was because of the stress they were putting on me at Winthrop. 

This opioid epidemic is causing doctors becoming afraid to prescribe any prescriptions for pain control. My doctor fortunately knows I am not a pill or pain control seeker. I even asked him to take me off the patch of Fentanyl. He had to explain to me why he couldn't and he would have to withdraw me slowly from that drug. And he also knows that I have told no one in this building not even my kids that it is one of the drugs they are using on me. I am not very comfortable take narcotics. Not even when I need them. I am of the opinion that aspirin will cure everything. Some day I will catch up with the world. 

This is third time I have had staples after surgery. The first time was when I had the gastro surgery. The incision was from the top of my breast bone down to my navel. The next time was for open heart surgery and now this time when the took a vein from one leg and put it in the other leg. I had less pain from the first two than I have had this this one. I didn't think to ask how many staples they used for the first two surgeries, but I know they put in 76 for the leg one. This is the fourth surgery since the beginning of January that they have done surgery on this one leg. I am praying that this last time is really the last time. I want to get out of this wheelchair and out in the kitchen to start baking all my goodies for my daughter and her husband. Her husband has a sweet tooth like I never seen in another person. He could eat sweets for a seven course meal. 

You know, I was thinking there isn't a part anywhere on my body that doesn't have a scar from some sort of surgery. There is nothing left to fix. Well maybe my gall bladder and appendix. I still have both of them.

Take care of yourself and think of me when you are making one of those beautiful cakes you bake. Everyday they are creating miracles in the field of medicine. One of those miracles may just be yours.


----------



## Caslon

Addie,  I miss by your replies here.  It's no wonder you don't feel like jumping in on food topics lately.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Addie,  I miss by your replies here.  It's no wonder you don't feel like jumping in on food topics lately.



Everything started to go wrong in January, thanks to some sand fleas. Spike takes Teddy to the beach so he play with all the other dogs that bring them there. Unfortunately, fleas (any kind) smelt warm new blood the pounced on all of the dogs. But the owners didn't notice. Including Spike. When they left the beach, they both came to my apartment and as soon as he was in the door, Teddy jumped up on my bed. I was rubbing and playing with him when I noticed a flea on my hand. That little sucker never got to see his relatives again. BAM! One dead flea. Unfortunately I didn't see the four on my feet in time to send them off to live with their dead mate. I received four nice nasty bites that within a few days became infected. It has been down hill ever since. So far four surgeries on just one leg and continuous two times a day having a visiting nurse come twice a day to change the dressings. Kind of puts a cramp on my social life. 

I am so sick of seeing that hospital. This last "visit" hopefully has turned every thing around. I should be on my feet by the end of July. Then it will be to Rehab three times a week in order to get some strength back in my legs and learn how to walk again. And hopefully I can get back into my kitchen and start doing some baking. Pirate takes care of cooking our meals and I do desserts. On some days when he is not up to cooking I do the whole meal. Or I used to. He has neuropathy in his legs from kicking in carpeting for 20 something years. His knees are shot. 

Time will tell how it all turns out. I can only hope for the best. Thanks for the short note. It is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Mad Cook

Just Cooking said:


> +1...
> 
> We have been fortunate to have had no adverse effects from our various shots...
> 
> Ross


I have my free 'flu jab every year despite only having had 'flu twice in my entire life. However, I had my jab last autumn and then had a bad go of 'flu in January. Ho-hum. I recovered with no problems and didn't need the doctor, however I felt grim while it lasted. Fortunately, I live alone so I didn't have the side effect of someone fussing round me.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Everything started to go wrong in January, thanks to some sand fleas. Spike takes Teddy to the beach so he play with all the other dogs that bring them there. Unfortunately, fleas (any kind) smelt warm new blood the pounced on all of the dogs. But the owners didn't notice. Including Spike. When they left the beach, they both came to my apartment and as soon as he was in the door, Teddy jumped up on my bed. I was rubbing and playing with him when I noticed a flea on my hand. That little sucker never got to see his relatives again. BAM! One dead flea. Unfortunately I didn't see the four on my feet in time to send them off to live with their dead mate. I received four nice nasty bites that within a few days became infected. It has been down hill ever since. So far four surgeries on just one leg and continuous two times a day having a visiting nurse come twice a day to change the dressings. Kind of puts a cramp on my social life.
> 
> I am so sick of seeing that hospital. This last "visit" hopefully has turned every thing around. I should be on my feet by the end of July. Then it will be to Rehab three times a week in order to get some strength back in my legs and learn how to walk again. And hopefully I can get back into my kitchen and start doing some baking. Pirate takes care of cooking our meals and I do desserts. On some days when he is not up to cooking I do the whole meal. Or I used to. He has neuropathy in his legs from kicking in carpeting for 20 something years. His knees are shot.
> 
> Time will tell how it all turns out. I can only hope for the best. Thanks for the short note. It is deeply appreciated.


Goodness, Addie, you _have_ been through the mill. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Caslon

My elderly bro goes to a dermatologist.  He tells my elderly brother to stop all his BP lowering meds. His cholesterol lowering drugs too. He says he's better off without them.  Is this like asking him to possibly have a stroke or what?  How dare a dermatologist make that assessment, even if his point of view has some credibility.  I feel like calling up that dermatologist .

"Where in the hell do you come off recommending that"?  "You're a freaking dermatologist."


----------



## Caslon

Want another example?  My 83 year old golf playing dad suddenly couldn't get out of bed.

His/our family doctor was a cardiologist.  He put him on Tums and a calcium booster.

Three weeks go by and my old man still doesn't want to get out of bed. I feel bad because I thought he could muster thru it.  It turns out that an infection at his spine was dissolving his lower vertebra. Our "cardiologist" didn't get that fact, and, also that if a sample was taken from his spine, a suitable antibiotic would have been prescribed.

Instead, our family doctor "cardiologist" waited a month until my dads weird walking gait  needed next day spinal surgery where a skilled surgeon replaced that dissolving vertabra with a metal steel collar.   

Where does a cardiologist have any business waiting months and prescribing Tumms and calcium when my dad could not get out of bed and 2 months later required next day spinal surgery?   Do I resent that cardiologists assessment?  Hell yes!  My spry old man never played golf again!

Now my brothers dermatologist tells him to quit his meds.  If he has a stroke, is there some legal action to be taken here?


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> Everything started to go wrong in January, thanks to some sand fleas.



I live next to a golf course on the first floor Addie.  Don't ask me how, but I get bites. I swear, they are not fleas.  I checked my bed sheets. Something bites me every week or so.  I keep my screen door closed.  I just cannot figure out why I'm getting multiple bites once every week or so.  No see-umms?  Golf course grass bugs that get past my screen door?


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Want another example?  My 83 year old golf playing dad suddenly couldn't get out of bed.
> 
> His/our family doctor was a cardiologist.  He put him on Tums and a calcium booster.
> 
> Three weeks go by and my old man still doesn't want to get out of bed. I feel bad because I thought he could muster thru it.  It turns out that an infection at his spine was dissolving his lower vertebra. Our "cardiologist" didn't get that fact, and, also that if a sample was taken from his spine, a suitable antibiotic would have been prescribed.
> 
> Instead, our family doctor "cardiologist" waited a month until my dads weird walking gait  needed next day spinal surgery where a skilled surgeon replaced that dissolving vertabra with a metal steel collar.
> 
> Where does a cardiologist have any business waiting months and prescribing Tumms and calcium when my dad could not get out of bed and 2 months later required next day spinal surgery?   Do I resent that cardiologists assessment?  Hell yes!  My spry old man never played golf again!
> 
> Now my brothers dermatologist tells him to quit his meds.  If he has a stroke, is there some legal action to be taken here?


First of all, why would you have a cardiologist as a family doctor? An internist or a family medicine specialist is a better choice. They can diagnose and treat the most common problems and refer patients to a specialist as needed. Mine is quite good at recognizing his limitations. 

Second, if a doctor told me to do something different than another doctor already prescribed for me, I would tell them to talk to each other and come to a conclusion. You don't have to follow everyone's advice no questions asked.


----------



## Andy M.

Caslon said:


> I live next to a golf course on the first floor Addie.  Don't ask me how, but I get bites. I swear, they are not fleas.  I checked my bed sheets. Something bites me every week or so.  I keep my screen door closed.  I just cannot figure out why I'm getting multiple bites once every week or so.  No see-umms?  Golf course grass bugs that get past my screen door?



Spiders? Maybe while you're asleep.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> First of all, why would you have a cardiologist as a family doctor? An internist or a family medicine specialist is a better choice. They can diagnose and treat the most common problems and refer patients to a specialist as needed. Mine is quite good at recognizing his limitations.
> 
> Second, if a doctor told me to do something different than another doctor already prescribed for me, I would tell them to talk to each other and come to a conclusion. You don't have to follow everyone's advice no questions asked.



Good advice.


----------



## Caslon

Hey, guess what?  A cardiologist who he was seeing the most became his primary doctor.  As such, it is not uncommon to have such as one's primary doctor.  Are you OK with that FACT.

Do I regret it? Yes.     A general doctor he should have had?   If only he had had a freaking general practitioner?  With all due respect,  get real.  I wish he had had a more talented cardiologist that might have recommended to the right specialist.  Nah...Tums and calcium prescription should do it.  Weeks pass. 

Hey doc,  somethings seems a bit more serious here.   

What I regret is that cardio doc letting 7  weeks go by.   My dad isn't one to lay in bed.  I truly regret letting that time go by while the infection in his vertabra dissolved it.

As far as a cardiologist being ones main physician, that's not uncommon at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Hey, guess what?  A cardiologist who he was seeing the most became his primary doctor.  As such, it is not uncommon to have such as one's primary doctor.  Are you OK with that FACT.
> 
> Do I regret it? Yes.     A general doctor he should have had?   If only he had had a freaking general practitioner?  With all due respect,  get real.  I wish he had had a more talented cardiologist that might have recommended to the right specialist.  Nah...Tums and calcium prescription should do it.  Weeks pass.
> 
> Hey doc,  somethings seems a bit more serious here.
> 
> What I regret is that cardio doc letting 7  weeks go by.   My dad isn't one to lay in bed.  I truly regret letting that time go by while the infection in his vertabra dissolved it.
> 
> As far as a cardiologist being ones main physician, that's not uncommon at all.




 You are yelling at the wrong person and your brother should go consult with the doctor who prescribed the meds in the first place.


And I certainly would not listen to a dermatologist about the medications I was taking.


Legal action, you need a lawyer, not a bunch of home cooks.


----------



## Caslon

I'm still trying to get him to buy a $700 hearing aid which he can afford. 

Yes, he should get an accurate BP reading and a blood panel for cholesterol, now that  his dermatologist convinced him to stop taking all his meds.  I still say...how dare he.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Hey, guess what?  A cardiologist who he was seeing the most became his primary doctor.  As such, it is not uncommon to have such as one's primary doctor.  Are you OK with that FACT.
> 
> Do I regret it? Yes.     A general doctor he should have had?   If only he had had a freaking general practitioner?  With all due respect,  get real.  I wish he had had a more talented cardiologist that might have recommended to the right specialist.  Nah...Tums and calcium prescription should do it.  Weeks pass.
> 
> Hey doc,  somethings seems a bit more serious here.
> 
> What I regret is that cardio doc letting 7  weeks go by.   My dad isn't one to lay in bed.  I truly regret letting that time go by while the infection in his vertabra dissolved it.
> 
> As far as a cardiologist being ones main physician, that's not uncommon at all.


Actually, it is uncommon to have a specialist as a general  practitioner. Doctors specialize for a reason - trust me, I know, I've had several - and it doesn't make sense to take up their MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE time with relatively minor ailments. 

I don't expect you to listen to me, though, Caslon. I don't know what you get out of this site, but you seem to spend most of your time here griping and complaining about various things. I hope your father gets better soon.


----------



## Caslon

I'm sorry. The venting thread.  Got it!


----------



## Addie

Caslon, your father should be seeing a General Practitioner as his PCP. Not a cardiologist. 

I was scheduled for cataract surgery. I went in for my pre op checkup. While I was waiting to be called, I could feel myself slipping away. Just then my name was called. The Aide put the cuff on my arm and couldn't get a reading. He called the doctor and he tried. In the meantime, I was slipping away. I had taken my medications including the BP that morning before I left the house. And I could feel myself slipping away. The last words I heard was "Do we have a crash cart?" It seems every time I was admitted to the hospital, a doctor who wasn't checking my chart from previous hospital admittances, kept upping my BP medications. Eventually, I was taking dangerous levels of BP meds. When I went home, my PCP called me and wanted me to come right in to see him. He found the problem. 

Every doctor I saw, even in the ER, was upping my BP meds without checking my chart or records further back. So now, when I get out of the hospital, I go to his office within the next 24 hours so he can check my chart and BP. He keeps a close check on me. Thank you Doc! EVERYTHIN medical should go through your PCP.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Caslon, your father should be seeing a General Practitioner as his PCP. Not a cardiologist.
> 
> I was scheduled for cataract surgery. I went in for my pre op checkup. While I was waiting to be called, I could feel myself slipping away. Just then my name was called. The Aide put the cuff on my arm and couldn't get a reading. He called the doctor and he tried. In the meantime, I was slipping away. I had taken my medications including the BP that morning before I left the house. And I could feel myself slipping away. The last words I heard was "Do we have a crash cart?" It seems every time I was admitted to the hospital, a doctor who wasn't checking my chart from previous hospital admittances, kept upping my BP medications. Eventually, I was taking dangerous levels of BP meds. When I went home, my PCP called me and wanted me to come right in to see him. He found the problem.
> 
> Every doctor I saw, even in the ER, was upping my BP meds without checking my chart or records further back. So now, when I get out of the hospital, I go to his office within the next 24 hours so he can check my chart and BP. He keeps a close check on me. Thank you Doc! EVERYTHIN medical should go through your PCP.


Hell's teeth....and then people over here complain about the NHS!!! At least we have to see a GP first and then s/he points you in the right direction. It's not fool-proof here but I've never heard anything quite like this. Your experience, Addie, was close to being medical malpractice!


----------



## Caslon

A bit off topic for the sick room but...can anyone here relate to having small biting mites in their house?  I don't have pets, nor potted plants. I live next to a golf course and the grass comes right up to my first floor balcony. They are supposed to dwell on grass. I get bitten about every 5 or 6 days. I have my mattress and pillow cases covered in plastic. My error might have been placing a mattress heating pad over the plastic covered mattress. I have to start some line of defense. I'm think they are biting mites and not no-seeum flies. I'm going to vacumm more frequently and wash my sheets and clothes more often in hottest water. I heard of a product called Permethrin spray and will try that. Any and all advice welcomed, especially anyone who has dealt with this problem. I haven't until now.  Fleas and mosquitos? Yes. Biting mites are supposed to be extremely hard to see from what I've read. I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Rascal

Just found out a pub mate that I spoke to on Friday was in town yesterday, he and his new fiancé were in a restaurant when he dropped dead, 54 and fit as a fiddle. Unbelievable, I still can't get my head around it. We have to enjoy every day we can.

Russ


----------



## Rascal

And an internet friend was on holiday In Mexico. We chatted all the time, his family put a post up under his name, telling everyone that he had a massive heart attack and died. This was about 2 weeks ago.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My condolences, Russ.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry for the loss of your friends, Russ.


----------



## Rascal

Thanks for thoughts. 

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Russ*, sorry to hear that you lost two friends.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm not exactly sick, but I had an interesting talk with a specialist today - a nephrologist.   He's the same doc that Himself goes to just to monitor his kidneys since he's diabetic, comes from a family of diabetics, and wants to stay as healthy as he can.

Well, apparently my kidneys are OK (in spite of my Dad having cancer in part of one removed, along with half a lung, and along with a tumor on his bladder...in other words, *don't smoke!*). Instead, my current PCP decided that it's time someone specialized got my low blood sodium levels adjusted.

After decades of avoiding salty foods, not adding salt to most of what I cook, and drinking copious amounts of water...I have to increase my salt intake and reduce the liquids I drink.  Unlearning decades of habits. Not gonna be easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not exactly sick, but I had an interesting talk with a specialist today - a nephrologist.   He's the same doc that Himself goes to just to monitor his kidneys since he's diabetic, comes from a family of diabetics, and wants to stay as healthy as he can.
> 
> Well, apparently my kidneys are OK (in spite of my Dad having cancer in part of one removed, along with half a lung, and along with a tumor on his bladder...in other words, *don't smoke!*). Instead, my current PCP decided that it's time someone specialized got my low blood sodium levels adjusted.
> 
> After decades of avoiding salty foods, not adding salt to most of what I cook, and drinking copious amounts of water...I have to increase my salt intake and reduce the liquids I drink.  Unlearning decades of habits. Not gonna be easy.




If you salt something and it still tastes bland, salt it again.  You'll know when it's right.  If cows in a field with a salt lick can get it right, stands to reason humans can too!  I stop eating food with lots of salt when it tastes salty...my sodium levels are the only perfect thing about me that can be mentioned in public.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you salt something and it still tastes bland, salt it again.  You'll know when it's right.  If cows in a field with a salt lick can get it right, stands to reason humans can too!  I stop eating food with lots of salt when it tastes salty...my sodium levels are the only perfect thing about me *that can be mentioned in public*.


hee hee 

 I think we can learn to do this with most stuff we eat. It often requires unlearning bad habits first. I think CG unlearned the excess salt habit a little too well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's the only thing I learned too well, *taxy*!  "Salt? What's that?" 

It won't be a problem getting back to using salt as much as I know I'm going to have a hard time limiting my liquids. I like the flavor of coffee, of all sorts of tea...and, of course, my glass of wine each night. Now I'm going to have to drink less coffee and tea during the day. 

At least Himself will be thrilled with my sudden increase of miles between rest stops when we drive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's the only thing I learned too well, *taxy*!  "Salt? What's that?"
> 
> It won't be a problem getting back to using salt as much as I know I'm going to have a hard time limiting my liquids. I like the flavor of coffee, of all sorts of tea...and, of course, my glass of wine each night. Now I'm going to have to drink less coffee and tea during the day.
> 
> At least Himself will be thrilled with my sudden increase of miles between rest stops when we drive.




Did the doctor say all liquids or just water?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ALL liquids, *PF*.  He even mentioned the liquid equivalent of ice cream! When I pointed out that watermelon is something like 96% "water", along with the high water content of many fruits and veggies, he said "we won't go that far just yet". I told him I was never going to restrict myself to just protein and starch, so I think he knows where I stand on that. 

So far I've had only about 1/3 of the liquids I usually consume by this time of day. I guess it's a good sign that I don't feel like I'm crossing the dessert in my mouth! I'll admit that a lot of my liquid intake is mindless sipping, but at least it's non-alcohol, low calories sipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, that stinks!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh, that's quite a change, CG.  Take care - I hope this doesn't take too long to get used to.  I know I'd be lost without my half gallon of water and iced tea daily, especially during these triple digit hot summer days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not exactly sick, but I had an interesting talk with a specialist today - a nephrologist.   He's the same doc that Himself goes to just to monitor his kidneys since he's diabetic, comes from a family of diabetics, and wants to stay as healthy as he can.
> 
> Well, apparently my kidneys are OK (in spite of my Dad having cancer in part of one removed, along with half a lung, and along with a tumor on his bladder...in other words, *don't smoke!*). Instead, my current PCP decided that it's time someone specialized got my low blood sodium levels adjusted.
> 
> After decades of avoiding salty foods, not adding salt to most of what I cook, and drinking copious amounts of water...I have to increase my salt intake and reduce the liquids I drink.  Unlearning decades of habits. Not gonna be easy. [emoji38]


You know what's weird? I use quite a bit of salt - I even munch on it sometimes  [emoji38] - and my sodium level is *still* low. I have to take a prescription sodium pill to get it up to normal.

The body is a strange thing  Good luck with your new regimen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Does that sodium pill let you drink more liquids, *GG*? By the end of last night I was really missing water and tea.  My throat is so used to being bathed in moisture that I ended up with a sore gland on the left side of my throat.  I was fine when I got up today, am still fine now...but I wonder if the gland will be barking again tonight.

*Cheryl*, I must easily go through a half gallon of liquid daily. Or is that a half gallon of liquid goes through me?  Either way, the doctor did say I should "try" to reduce my liquid consumption. I'm sure I'll be a good enough girl to cut back, but I'm not sure I'll be able to regularly keep the daily total under 50 ounces.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Does that sodium pill let you drink more liquids, *GG*? By the end of last night I was really missing water and tea.  My throat is so used to being bathed in moisture that I ended up with a sore gland on the left side of my throat. [emoji38] I was fine when I got up today, am still fine now...but I wonder if the gland will be barking again tonight.



No, but there are other issues around that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I'm officially severely annoyed. Had an upper endoscopy a couple days ago. I've had 'em before, no problem. This time, problem. I can eat yogurt, drink milk, and eat double fudge brownies of all things, that's it. Went to lunch with a dear old friend today, had one bite of my unbreaded tenderloin (which was delicious, what I had), and it hit my stomach like I'd eaten broken glass. Same with any other solid food I've tried. I'd told the nurse about the eating difficulties when she called to check on me, but it's apparently no big deal. She said to see my local dr if it doesn't get better. Yeah, right. Just what I need, more tests. Guess I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been having problems with eating anything after 4 pm.  It's like I've stopped digesting.  So I make sure I eat a good lunch.  But I have lost weight, so maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been having problems with eating anything after 4 pm.  It's like I've stopped digesting.  So I make sure I eat a good lunch.  But I have lost weight, so maybe it's a good thing.



Same. I have a decent breakfast, then mid afternoon lunch which these days lasts me past the usual dinner time hunger bell that used to call my stomach. As we age, the digestion process slow down somewhat, I'm guessing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> ...As we age, the digestion process slow down somewhat, I'm guessing.


Maybe, maybe not. Both Himself and I can eat dinner as late as 11 PM, have a bit of fruit a few hours later, head for bed at 4:00 AM (me) or later (Himself), and still fall asleep right away. Nothing malfunctioning during the day, either. We come from long lines of cast iron stomachs.


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Both Himself and I can eat dinner as late as 11 PM, have a bit of fruit a few hours later, head for bed at 4:00 AM (me) or later (Himself), and still fall asleep right away. Nothing malfunctioning during the day, either. We come from long lines of cast iron stomachs.



I get hungry later on at night also. Which has thrown off my eating habit as I used to know it.    It leads to me sometimes having vivid dreams.


----------



## dragnlaw

Caslon said:


> I get hungry later on at night also. Which has thrown off my eating habit as I used to know it.    It leads to me sometimes having vivid dreams.



Took the type write off of my fingers *Caslon*!  If I eat anything (substantial) after 9 pm I have the most vivid dreams!  Not scary but intense to the point I wake up panting!


----------



## Caslon

To that point I try to put myself to bed 4 hours after I eat. Otherwise, food being digested  during sleep equals not the best of all dream times.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Does that sodium pill let you drink more liquids, *GG*? By the end of last night I was really missing water and tea.  My throat is so used to being bathed in moisture that I ended up with a sore gland on the left side of my throat.  I was fine when I got up today, am still fine now...but I wonder if the gland will be barking again tonight.
> 
> *Cheryl*, I must easily go through a half gallon of liquid daily. Or is that a half gallon of liquid goes through me?  Either way, the doctor did say I should "try" to reduce my liquid consumption. I'm sure I'll be a good enough girl to cut back, but I'm not sure I'll be able to regularly keep the daily total under 50 ounces.


 Surely you should be reducing your liquid intake gradually not all at once. Not good to rush at it like a bull at a gate. Are you sure you understood the doctor because the recommended water intake for an adult is 2 litres (slightly more for an active male) and 50 fluid ounces is less than one and a half litres.


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Took the type write off of my fingers *Caslon*!  If I eat anything (substantial) after 9 pm* I have the most vivid dreams!  Not scary but intense to the point I wake up panting!*




How exciting *Dragon*... with you and I in the same age group, I must remember a heavy late nite snack.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ...Are you sure you understood the doctor...


If by "understanding" you mean did I mention to him that, for me, 45 ounces of liquid (give or take a few) is probably half or less than half of what I drink in a 24-hour period and yet he recommended that I do get it down to 45ish ounces of liquid, why yes, I understood. I rarely sip liquids because I'm thirsty. I just drink away at tea, and coffee, and back to tea (sometimes mixed with juice or lemonade) or water all day and into the evening - when I give up those things and have 5-6 ounces of wine. I've probably averaged at least 100 ounces a day for years - thus managing to liquefy myself into a condition the doctor called "[URL="https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hyponatremia/symptoms-causes/syc-20373711]hyponatremia[/URL].

It's not like I work in a coal mine or dig ditches. The average person loses about 33 ounces of water a day just by existing and breathing. That is the minimum you need to consume. 45-50 ounces is probably what I should have been drinking all along.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> How exciting *Dragon*... with you and I in the same age group, I must remember a heavy late nite snack.



LOL - too funny!  -  but you have to consider the dream!  Having an extreme intense dream about hanging up the wash, grocery shopping or sweeping the floor is rather a waste of _intense_, don't you think?


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> thus managing to liquefy myself into a condition the doctor called "[URL="https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hyponatremia/symptoms-causes/syc-20373711]hyponatremia[/URL].
> 
> .



I sort of guessed that you were drinking so much liquid as to flush out all your electrolytes/salts.  LOL - didn't know the name for it though.  How about Gatorade in a pinch?  Never had the stuff so don't know what it tastes like.

We have an orange flavoured electrolyte powder we would mix with water for horses that were sweating really hard.  Tasted that once...  sort of a watered down Tang. snicker/nicker.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> I sort of guessed that you were drinking so much liquid as to flush out all your electrolytes/salts. LOL - didn't know the name for it though. How about Gatorade in a pinch? Never had the stuff so don't know what it tastes like.
> 
> We have an orange flavoured electrolyte powder we would mix with water for horses that were sweating really hard. Tasted that once... sort of a watered down Tang. snicker/nicker.


 
My Tetley would have loved that. If I'd been eating a orange and not rinsed off the juice. he'd lick away at my hands until he'd cleaned the flavour off completely.

(RIP, dear horse)


----------



## Addie

*Back Again.*

Good morning everyone. Well, here I am back again. After four surgeries in the same day on the one leg, they decided to go for number five. That was the kicker and winner. I just don't have the courage yet to face anyone in the building. Because if just one person asks to see my stump where my leg used to be, I will lose it completely and doubt I can make it back. I was in rehab and the only thing they taught me was how to stand up straight at the sink. 

Pirate has a big sign on my door, telling everyone to leave me alone. I would be so lost without him. 

This ghost pain is really getting to me. Specially on the heel of my missing leg.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie, rooting for you!  You are so lucky to have Pirate looking out for you. Hang in there! {{hugs}}


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Addie! We know you fought long and hard for your leg.  Heal quickly!


----------



## Addie

Thank you everyone. This is one time in my life I am not going to be that strong woman who can take on the world. Big deal! So I raised five kids mostly by myself. A lot of women have done the same and even more kids than me and did it all alone. 

Now it is my turn to be cared for. I have made an appointment with my social worker to help me get over this. She told me last week to make sure I take the time to mourn the loss of a major part of my body. And she is so right. I look at the stump with all the metal staples in it and I burst into tears. It seems like they have bee flowing all day.

Thank you all for caring. The last time I had a trauma like this hit me was when my daughter was murdered. I got through that and I guess I will do the same this time. The only difference is that my leg is not sitting in a coffin.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie, glad to see you back here. We're pulling for you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been having problems with eating anything after 4 pm.  It's like I've stopped digesting.  So I make sure I eat a good lunch.  But *I have lost weight*, so maybe it's a good thing.



Hospital food leaves a lot to be desired. Specially if it is a diabetic diet with salt free. Great way to lose weight though. If that is your goal. It certainly wasn't for me. The last time they weighed me it was 78.8 pounds. I suggested they get rid of the "diabetic" and "salt free". Sure enough, once they did that, the taste improved immensely. Now my goal is to get back to 100 lbs.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so sorry to read this Addie. I can only imagine the mental trauma of loosing a leg that you suffered so much to keep. When the shock of it subsides, I know you will eventually do better than you have in the recent past. I'm really rooting for you!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, here I am back again. After four surgeries in the same day on the one leg, they decided to go for number five. That was the kicker and winner. I just don't have the courage yet to face anyone in the building. Because if just one person asks to see my stump where my leg used to be, I will lose it completely and doubt I can make it back. I was in rehab and the only thing they taught me was how to stand up straight at the sink.
> 
> Pirate has a big sign on my door, telling everyone to leave me alone. I would be so lost without him.
> 
> This ghost pain is really getting to me. Specially on the heel of my missing leg.


All my love to you, Addie, and a prayer slipping in there for you. Take your time over getting used to it and remember Douglas Bader (not that I'm suggesting you take up a new career as a fighter pilot ).


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many of us at DC are getting older, and at times we want support and sympathy. That's a great idea, but our aches and pains can clutter up some of the other threads to the point that I think I'm reading a medical journal!
> 
> I figure we can post our complaints here. Questions, too. Not like we should look for real medical advice, since (I think) none of us are a licensed doctor, but sometimes someone else has had a little problem that another one of us has found a crazy help for. I'm sure if someone gets too close to acting like a real doctor, someone will be along to set us on the right path. (I'm looking at you, GotGarlic.  With love, of course.  )


You may know about what I'm going to say but I'll say it anyway as I've just discovered something that could affect a number of us on here.

About 18 months ago I was diagnosed with severe arthritis in my hip (no probs, I can live with it and that's not the point of what I have to say). I was prescribed an naproxen (Anaprox, Naprosyn, others), an anti-inflammatory, officially to be taken daily but I've been taking it only when the pain was very severe and it was taking me 15 or so minutes to climb out of bed. 

A couple of months ago I started on a really serious house renovation programme and as I was climbing up and down ladders I decided that it would be a good idea to start taking the Naproxen per prescription so I would be safer on the ladders. At the same time, I've been taking Gingko Biloba since it was recommended to me for peri-menopause forgetfulness.

A couple of weeks ago it suddenly clicked that the many small bruises that I've been getting with no recollection of any bumps and bangs might have something to do with the Naproxen so I looked it up and as a result decided to stop taking it for a couple of weeks to check. The bruising seems to have stopped but I suddenly thought about the Gingko Biloba and wondered if there was a link. Turns out there is.

Which is were we get round to what I started this for. It turns out that it is not a good idea to take GB when you are on anti-inflammatory drugs as it can cause serious bleeding. Obviously, I'm not a doctor or a pharmacist but neither am I stupid so I'm going to mention it to my doctor when I go for a repeat prescription for my naproxen next week.

It may be that some of you also take GB at the same time as Naproxen or similar anti-inflammatories and aren't aware of the link. In which case it might be an idea to speak to your Doctor next time you go to collect your prescription.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> ... Which is were we get round to what I started this for. It turns out that it is not a good idea to take GB when you are on anti-inflammatory drugs as it can cause serious bleeding. Obviously, I'm not a doctor or a pharmacist but neither am I stupid so I'm going to mention it to my doctor when I go for a repeat prescription for my naproxen next week.
> 
> It may be that some of you also take GB at the same time as Naproxen or similar anti-inflammatories and aren't aware of the link. In which case it might be an idea to speak to your Doctor next time you go to collect your prescription.



Was the gingko biloba recommended by your doctor? 

This is a serious pet peeve of mine. Many herbs interact with Rx medicines and can cause serious side effects but since they're not regulated, in the United States at least, and they're marketed as if they're perfectly safe, people don't think they need to tell their doctors what they're doing. 

This is why it's so dangerous for people to diagnose and treat themselves, especially with unregulated OTC herbs and spices, like St. John's wort and turmeric. There was a report last year about a woman with cancer who died because the OTC herb she was taking (I can't remember what it was) interfered with her chemotherapy and made it less effective. 

All medications you're taking, whether prescribed or not, should be reported to your doctor.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Addie

Thank you all for your concern and support. I think I am over the weeps and non stop crying from this morning. I sure hope so. I do have to knuckle down and learn how to function without my leg and do it all safely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, here I am back again...


I'm glad to see that you're still on the same side of the ol' sod as daisies, *Addie*. Been worrying about you a bit. Good luck with adjusting to what is your new normal, and sending up a prayer here and there for a smooth recovery.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm glad to see that you're still on the same side of the ol' sod as daisies, *Addie*. Been worrying about you a bit. Good luck with adjusting to what is your new normal, and sending up a prayer here and there for a smooth recovery.



Thank you so much. Needless to say I have been through enough mills to keep me going for a few more years. When I first got up out of my bed after the last surgery, I noticed a metal staple on the floor. I also noticed that what looked like blood to me, wasn't. It was plasma that was seeping out from the corner where the staple had been. I was told not to fret, it will heal itself. And it is. The weepies have finally stopped for today. So I decided to practice some simple tasks that I really have to learn. Like getting in and out of the shower without assistance. I did it pretty good, but then it is the very same method I have been using for a few years. And I have to admit, I did look silly with all my clothing on. Pirate stood in the doorway to make sure I kept myself safe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Practice all of it with your clothes on and with Pirate standing by, when you get good at it then you can go naked and be free.


Best wishes and good thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, I'm sorry to hear this, and truly wishing you the best for a speedy healing.  I was worried when we didn't hear from you for so long. 

I'm also glad that you have your son there with you full time to help you.  Take care.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Practice all of it with your clothes on and with Pirate standing by, when you get good at it then you can go naked and be free.
> 
> 
> Best wishes and good thoughts.



Thank you so much PF. Pirate is having a hard time with helping me to do some simple things. Like putting on my underpants. I can get my one good leg in, but you have to grab the stump and put it through the opening where your other leg would go if I still had it. Seeing your mother naked or even just half dressed,.... He is still not comfortable with seeing me in that condition. The both of us have a lot of learning to do. 

Tomorrow I am going to Winthrop to see my medical team. Pirate is coming with me. According to the Family Care Act, the HAVE by law, train him in how to teach me certain acts and help me care for my stump. So this is going to be a long learning lesson for both of us.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Addie, I'm sorry to hear this, and truly wishing you the best for a speedy healing.  I was worried when we didn't hear from you for so long.
> 
> I'm also glad that you have your son there with you full time to help you.  Take care.


 +1... 
Ross


----------



## Addie

Thank you to both of you. It is still early in the morn, but he is going to have to wake up and help me take a shower. I would have become a permanent resident of some home for the elderly if I didn't have him here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thank you so much PF. Pirate is having a hard time with helping me to do some simple things. Like putting on my underpants. I can get my one good leg in, but you have to grab the stump and put it through the opening where your other leg would go if I still had it. Seeing your mother naked or even just half dressed,.... He is still not comfortable with seeing me in that condition. The both of us have a lot of learning to do.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to Winthrop to see my medical team. Pirate is coming with me. According to the Family Care Act, the HAVE by law, train him in how to teach me certain acts and help me care for my stump. So this is going to be a long learning lesson for both of us.




Nope, not easy seeing anybody's Mom or Dad naked or half dressed. But, the need is there and we must adapt.  Pirate will do fine and I think Spike should get some learning, too.  Especially transfers in and out of cars, trucks.
Tell your boys that they are not the first and will not be the last, they can do it, cause their Mom said so. They are good boys!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, not easy seeing anybody's Mom or Dad naked or half dressed. But, the need is there and we must adapt.  Pirate will do fine and I think Spike should get some learning, too.  Especially transfers in and out of cars, trucks.
> Tell your boys that they are not the first and will not be the last, they can do it, cause their Mom said so. They are good boys!



While I was in rehab, I HAD to change my proxies. Poo even with all his medical training and knowledge is next to useless to me. Living in Vermont while I am here in Massachusetts doesn't help me at all. So Pirate is now my primary caretaker and then Spike.

You know, I am not the woman I used to be. I am down to child size,  weigh less than 80 pounds and all my equipment is from pedi side of medicine. I even have a child size walker. But with just one leg, I am so terrified to learn how to use it. That is going to be one long learning session.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Mad Cook* I agree with *GG* completely.  

I was trying to post the same when the weather opened up and swallowed me.  Here, in Quebec, we are given a sheet of paper with each new drug prescription. Plus the druggist him/herself comes to you to talk about it.   It describes what/where/when, the pro's and possible con's of the the drug.  They sometimes actually say to NOT take certain supplements that re-act with them.  But the ALWAYS say to check with your druggist and/or doctor before taking any.

Also our pharmacies cannot sell any OTC's drugs or herbals that do not have a specific health benefit.   As well, at least in my province, not necessarily others, a lot of OTC's are behind the counter where you must ask for them.  When you do they check your listed prescriptions to see if there are any adverse effects and will warn you of them.  they will still sell them to you but they make sure you are aware there are dangers.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Thank you so much PF. Pirate is having a hard time with helping me to do some simple things. Like putting on my underpants. I can get my one good leg in, but you have to grab the stump and put it through the opening where your other leg would go if I still had it. Seeing your mother naked or even just half dressed,.... He is still not comfortable with seeing me in that condition. The both of us have a lot of learning to do.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to Winthrop to see my medical team. Pirate is coming with me. According to the Family Care Act, the HAVE by law, train him in how to teach me certain acts and help me care for my stump. So this is going to be a long learning lesson for both of us.




Addie, your going to get through this a much stronger person.
You are already strong.Wishing a speedy recovery.
As for Pirate.He might want to check with Winthrop about this.
He is entitled to be paid for what he's doing for you.
If they say no.Tell them he's cheaper than having a live in nurse take care of you.See how quick they are to pay him.



Munky.


----------



## Addie

*A new day, A new attitude*

Well I went to Winthrop this morning. I am still not ready to face the world. But I am now on a new venture in my life and I am going to be taking you all along with me. I promise no blood and gore. Just my successes in my recovery. They sent a private van to pick me up and bring me back home. They used the back entrance so I wouldn't have to face anyone or talk to them. I showed Rehab how I can transfer from my wheelchair to a bed or other seat. They were quite impressed. Tomorrow the nurse will be coming to my home to change the dressings. I will be going back Thursday to learn how to use a walker. That sounds interesting. At least I will be able to get out of my chair. And then next week they are going to be teaching me the proper was to get in and out of the shower on my own without Pirates help. But he will still have to be available when I do take a shower. 

In a little while I am going to get on my electric scooter and even though it is very hot (Oh how I love that!) I am going to take about a 20 minute trip around the neighborhood. I have yet to spend any time outside since summer began. From the van to inside. I also will have a session with my social worker next Thursday. This is something I really need. 

Ta ta for now. I need to get my mail and outside.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie, your going to get through this a much stronger person.
> You are already strong.Wishing a speedy recovery.
> As for Pirate.He might want to check with Winthrop about this.
> He is entitled to be paid for what he's doing for you.
> If they say no.Tell them he's cheaper than having a live in nurse take care of you.See how quick they are to pay him.
> 
> Munky.



We have discussed this at length. Pirate is also on SSD for his neuropathy. We are going to look into just how much he can earn without it interfering with his disability. Our state law says that Winthrop HAS to train him. And they are working with him also. 

Pirate receives the maximum right now for disability. We don't want to screw that up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Addie, your going to get through this a much stronger person.
> You are already strong.Wishing a speedy recovery.
> As for Pirate.He might want to check with Winthrop about this.
> *He is entitled to be paid for what he's doing for you.*
> If they say no.Tell them he's cheaper than having a live in nurse take care of you.See how quick they are to pay him.
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.




+1+2


----------



## Addie

Well, here it is Thursday already. Back to Winthrop again. On Tuesday, they brought me in and then back out to go home at the back of the building. So, today I am going to request that when I am ready to go home, they can wheel me through the big room. I will enter privately, but leave publicly. If I cn handle that, then I am on my way emotionally. Will let you know. But I will tell you, I am scared to death. 

Today, I will be starting on rehab. And after to see my social worker. Buckle up folks. My biggest fear is if someone asks to see my stump. It is not covered The metal staples and sutures are completely exposed. I am very comfortable with any requests of the medical staff. But the rest of the patients don't always know when they need to keep their lips held tightly together. I simply am not ready to socialize with others. I could cover my leg with a small baby blanket. But in this heat? eh! I just ha ve to grit my teeth and face this all sooner or later.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well I went to Winthrop this morning. I am still not ready to face the world. But I am now on a new venture in my life and I am going to be taking you all along with me. I promise no blood and gore. Just my successes in my recovery. They sent a private van to pick me up and bring me back home. They used the back entrance so I wouldn't have to face anyone or talk to them. I showed Rehab how I can transfer from my wheelchair to a bed or other seat. They were quite impressed. Tomorrow the nurse will be coming to my home to change the dressings. I will be going back Thursday to learn how to use a walker. That sounds interesting. At least I will be able to get out of my chair. And then next week they are going to be teaching me the proper was to get in and out of the shower on my own without Pirates help. But he will still have to be available when I do take a shower.
> 
> In a little while I am going to get on my electric scooter and even though it is very hot (Oh how I love that!) I am going to take about a 20 minute trip around the neighborhood. I have yet to spend any time outside since summer began. From the van to inside. I also will have a session with my social worker next Thursday. This is something I really need.
> 
> Ta ta for now. I need to get my mail and outside.


Well done, Addie. You seem to be getting a grip on the practical things. And three cheers for the Pirate who is providing a sterling service. 

Re the "knickers" problem - I wonder if it would help if you put the "missing" leg in first and then the other one? I have severe arthritis in my right hip which limits its bending and rotation and I find it easier to put that leg in my "knicks " and tights/"panty-hose" and trousers first. (Just a thought and not based on any medical theory). 

Are they thinking of letting you try a prosthesis when you are properly healed?

All the best from over here

Love from Mad Cook


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well, here it is Thursday already. Back to Winthrop again. On Tuesday, they brought me in and then back out to go home at the back of the building. So, today I am going to request that when I am ready to go home, they can wheel me through the big room. I will enter privately, but leave publicly. If I cn handle that, then I am on my way emotionally. Will let you know. But I will tell you, I am scared to death.
> 
> Today, I will be starting on rehab. And after to see my social worker. Buckle up folks. *My biggest fear is if someone asks to see my stump*. It is not covered The metal staples and sutures are completely exposed. I am very comfortable with any requests of the medical staff. But the rest of the patients don't always know when they need to keep their lips held tightly together. I simply am not ready to socialize with others. I could cover my leg with a small baby blanket. But in this heat? eh! I just ha ve to grit my teeth and face this all sooner or later.


If they aren't staff with a good reason to ask, tell them, in no uncertain tones, to mind their own damned business and sweep off with dignity! They are just nosey and have no right to be so inquisitive. 

Over here, people in hospital waiting rooms, in queues at bus stops, on trains, etc., etc., tend to behave as though no-one else is there and they look at you as if you've grown horns and are a friend of the grim reaper if you just say "Good morning" to them .

Chin up, love, you're getting there.

Best wishes

Mad Cook


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mad Cook said:


> Re the "knickers" problem - I wonder if it would help if you put the "missing" leg in first and then the other one? I have severe arthritis in my right hip which limits its bending and rotation and I find it easier to put that leg in my "knicks " and tights/"panty-hose" and trousers first. (Just a thought and not based on any medical theory).
> 
> Love from Mad Cook




Mad Cook, I don't know where exactly the stump ends but it is probably easier to put the well leg in first.  If the bad (shorter) leg goes in first, the the knickers have to go down to put the well leg in, then you're putting the bad leg in again.


Just my opinion, not medical based.


----------



## Addie

*A new day, A new attitude*

I do believe I have found my savior. Today has been the worse day so far. There I was sitting in my own mess that has run up my back. The nurse walked in, too one look at Pirate changing and washing me off, head to foot. She turned around and left, went to Winthrop to get required supplies and report that Pirate had everything under control. No need to worry about him caring for me. 

So there I was sobbing and crying because I can't even take care of myself. An hour goes by, all is calm again, I am all cleaned up and I take about a 15 minute nap. When I woke up I was going to go through all my emails. Then I decided to go to You Tube to find other amputees. OMG!!! They are all over the place. 

Yup, There is one that explains everything and I have intentions of watching it over and over until I am the happy person I want to be. My pain meds arrived and except for the Ghost Pain, I am back where I want to be.


----------



## Janet H

Hang in there Addie - change is hard and adjustment takes time. 

Extra hugs for Pirate today


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> If they aren't staff with a good reason to ask, tell them, in no uncertain tones, to mind their own damned business and sweep off with dignity! They are just nosey and have no right to be so inquisitive.
> 
> Over here, people in hospital waiting rooms, in queues at bus stops, on trains, etc., etc., tend to behave as though no-one else is there and they look at you as if you've grown horns and are a friend of the grim reaper if you just say "Good morning" to them .
> 
> Chin up, love, you're getting there.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Mad Cook



My social worker told me the very same thing. "It is none of your business and NO you can't see my stump." What was making it so hard for me and my fears is that I am a very polite person, by nature and training.


----------



## Addie

Janet H said:


> Hang in there Addie - change is hard and adjustment takes time.
> 
> *Extra hugs for Pirate today *



Yeah, he definitely stepped right up to the plate today. It is very hard for your male child to see his mother stark naked and have to clean and wash areas he had hope he would never see. Not one word of complaint from him. That is one big hurdle we both got over. 

I will definitely pass your hugs on to him. Thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Yeah, he definitely stepped right up to the plate today. It is very hard for your male child to see his mother stark naked and have to clean and wash areas he had hope he would never see. Not one word of complaint from him. That is one big hurdle we both got over.
> 
> I will definitely pass your hugs on to him. Thank you for your words of encouragement.




And fire that nurse, she should have stepped in and at the very least helped Pirate.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And fire that nurse, she should have stepped in and at the very least helped Pirate.



+ 1 !!


----------



## Addie

Well, yesterday I went down to get my mail. There were about five or so of the building busybodies sitting in the community room. 

Should I or shouldn't I? I sat in the hallway trying to decide if I should talk to them. I finally got up the courage and went in.

"Can I talk to you ladies? If I ignore you or walk right by you, do not answer you when  you say hello, it doesn't mean I am snubbing any of you. Right now I am concentrating on my very own deep problems of accepting the loss of my leg along with other problems. I cannot put socializing at the top of my list. Thank you for your patience with me." I then went back to my apartment to have a good cry and typed up a letter that I posted on the bulletin board on each floor. One hurdle out of my way. 

The problem with being on pain medication is that you are constantly sleepy. Gee, hope I wake up soon. 

Well, Spike has finally stepped up to the plate. In his own way he has been helping. Mention that we are all out of salt, he will take Teddy for a walk, and then return with a box of salt in hand. He has been providing us with small items we might mention that we would like or need.

Well, yesterday Pirate mentioned that he really needed to go for a shopping order. But he is afraid to leave me alone. If I fall, I will be lying on the floor until he gets back. So Spike showed up really early in the morning to babysit me, while Pirate went shopping. He is beginning to step up to the plate. When Pirate got back, Spike told him to go back to bed and get some rest. He would put all the groceries away. 

Poor Teddy. He doesn't know if he doesn't know if he lives here or with Spike.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, so glad both the boys are stepping up for you now instead of just Pirate.  My sister helps out when she can in the summer, but living on the OBX and working with a realty company (she's the rental manager) she is lucky if she gets one day a week off.  She helps out more during the other seasons, except for this fall coming up.  She'll be having hip replacement surgery in October.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, so glad both the boys are stepping up for you now instead of just Pirate.  My sister helps out when she can in the summer, but living on the OBX and working with a realty company (she's the rental manager) she is lucky if she gets one day a week off.  She helps out more during the other seasons, except for this fall coming up.  She'll be having *hip replacement surgery *in October.



Ouch, that hurts! 

Well yesterday I went into full, breakdown deep sobbing at the doctors. All the doctor did was ask how was I doing. It was about time. I have kept myself under total control up til yesterday. He told one of the office nurses to stay with me, left and closed the door. Today I am fine. I was sort of wondering when I would break down completely. 

I sort of slept last night, but not as I have been since I left the hospital. My daughter stopped by with a huge container of fried clams for me yesterday. Needless to say I pigged out on them and still have some left for today. Oh Yum!!!


----------



## Addie

*Making Progress With My Feelings.*

Well yesterday I had me a really good sob. Today was cleaning day for Pirate and myself. What little I could do sitting in a wheelchair. I folded all the laundry, ran around with the dust mop, and lastly dumped the little waste baskets into the huge bag that the laundry comes back to us in. So I was of some use. I told Pirate that every time he steps to help me, he is really no help at all. He is taking away my independence of trying to learn to do. I should have kept my mouth shut. He kept me busy for quite a while. I was really tired when I stopped for a break. So I informed Pirate I was more than ready to retire. And I did!! 

Today I tried to use the dust mop again. I am having a really bad time with the ghost pain. I keep trying to reach down to my none existent ankle and foot. All I wanted to do was to rub some of the pain away. So instead I took some oxycodone and TraMADrol. At least the pain subsided. And yes that is exactly the way it is spelled on the package. 

Tomorrow I go to Winthrop for a session with Rehab and an hour with my social worker. She has been a godsend and blessing for me. I get to pour out all my fears and other feelings. And she has said things to me that I never thought of. Today I was talking on the phone to her and told her about my breakdown at the doctors office. I told her that before I left I apologized to the doctor and nurses. "You never need to apologize to anyone for having feelings. Specially when it involves a major loss in your life. Would you apologize if you lost a member of your family? It is the same thing in both cases. You have gone through a huge major loss." And losing my leg was a MAJOR loss. Like losing a loved one. I still get upset when I dwell on it. So I try to think happy thoughts. But when I am alone, I give in and have at least one good cry each day. 

I also told my nurse, I don't need the special treatment of coming in and leaving by the back door. It is time for me to deal with it in front of people. I will have choices. I can tell them it is none of their business, ignore them and don't answer them, change the subject, or give them an honest answer. I just hope no one asks to see my stump. Right now it is so swollen and ugly. And I still have the metal staples in the incision. They will come out on the 31st of this month. 

Time for bed. I am tired after folding all that laundry. Good night.


----------



## caseydog

Addie, I feel for you. There are so many things that are out of our control, but we can control our thoughts. _*Stay positive!*_ 

_“Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming, “Wow what a ride!”_ Hunter S Thompson

_*Carpe Diem... seize the day.*_ 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I sort of slept last night, but not as I have been since I left the hospital. My daughter stopped by with a huge container of fried clams for me yesterday. Needless to say I pigged out on them and still have some left for today. Oh Yum!!!




I'm sure the fried clams were a wonderful, a balm for the body, mind and soul.  I hope you enjoy the rest of them today.


How is your blood sugar doing with all this stress from everything that has happened lately?  I just remembered you had problems with it.


----------



## CakePoet

I spent the morning on the ER, we are not sure what happened but my body decided it was time to behave badly. So I am not translating mead recipe or  honey biscuits for this weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I spent the morning on the ER, we are not sure what happened but my body decided it was time to behave badly. So I am not translating mead recipe or  honey biscuits for this weekend.


Sorry you're not feeling well. Take care.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well. Take care.


 +1..  
Ross


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> I spent the morning on the ER, we are not sure what happened but my body decided it was time to behave badly. So I am not translating mead recipe or  honey biscuits for this weekend.



As I get older, my mind and my body are having more and more arguments about what I can and can't do. 

I hope you feel better, quickly. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

I believe someone here posted this just recently with which I agree wholeheartedly - 

I don't mind getting old - I just hate the side affects.

Hang in there guys.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*CakePoet* and *Addie*, I hope you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## CakePoet

I woke up with  really bad pain in my right side of my tummy, they couldnt figure out what it was, they ruled out everything severe and dangerous  and  told me to go home since they needed the beds ( big festival in town)  and also if it went for the worse, I am close enough to safely get ambulance in.  I can eat, my bowls work and it isnt as much pain yesterday, I am still going  in just make sure.

This will cost me 60 bucks and then I have free card  until next may.


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> This will cost me 60 bucks and then I have free card  until next may.



My last trip to the hospital cost me 1,400 bucks, and I have insurance. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

The perks of living in  Sweden, yes taxes are high but I get lots benefits from them.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet, hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Addie

Hey, everyone stop horning in on my territory. I am supposed to be the one with all the aches and pains. Get well fast!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Ahhhh....    Addie is feeling better - her sense of humour is showing!


----------



## CakePoet

Addie, sorry to burst your bubble, I have  chronic pain and chronic tummy problem, so I am allowed to be in pain and whine.   And yes I want some cheese with it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*CakePoet*, go ahead and whine - and cheese, if you want, too. This thread isn't *Addie*'s exclusive domain.  If it makes you feel better to let us know what ails you, keep on sharing. I hope your tummy troubles settle out soon. It's tough to be a foodie and have a grumbly gut.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1 
Take care CakePoet, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I spent the morning on the ER, we are not sure what happened but my body decided it was time to behave badly. So I am not translating mead recipe or  honey biscuits for this weekend.



Take care. But if you need them, I can give  you instructions on having a really sucky day. But I doubt that there will ever be a need for that.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CakePoet*, go ahead and whine - and cheese, if you want, too. This thread isn't *Addie*'s exclusive domain.  If it makes you feel better to let us know what ails you, keep on sharing. I hope your tummy troubles settle out soon. It's tough to be a foodie and have a grumbly gut.



I never claimed this thread as my personal domain. First you criticize me for using the wrong thread when I didn't feel well, and now you are concerned that I am taking it over. Far from it. I found the right thread and am using it. But only as a means to help myself feel better about the situation I find myself in. Not an easy one, I can assure you. I shall refrain from hogging the thread.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I never claimed this thread as my personal domain. First you criticize me for using the wrong thread when I didn't feel well, and now you are concerned that I am taking it over. Far from it. I found the right thread and am using it. But only as a means to help myself feel better about the situation I find myself in. Not an easy one, I can assure you.* I shall refrain from hogging the thread*.


Don't you dare - hog away to your heart's content!


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I never claimed this thread as my personal domain. First you criticize me for using the wrong thread when I didn't feel well, and now you are concerned that I am taking it over. Far from it. I found the right thread and am using it. But only as a means to help myself feel better about the situation I find myself in. Not an easy one, I can assure you. I shall refrain from hogging the thread.



Take a deep breath, Addie. I don't think CG meant to offend you. I think it was just a possibly unfortunate choice of words. 

I'm pretty sure everyone got the humor in your post about "horning in on your territory." 

Now, more than ever...*LAUGH* as much as you can. _Laughter really is the best medicine._ When I went through testicular cancer treatment, my friends were all taking it *WAY* too seriously, which was bringing me down. So, I responded with as many testicle related jokes as I could think of (there are plenty). I designed a _Uni-ball Racing_ logo for my track car, based on the _Uni-ball_ pens logo. 

That's just my four-cents (two-cents adjusted for inflation). 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *cd*. I think I got this, but then again I just might dig myself a deeper hole...



Addie said:


> I never claimed this thread as my personal domain. First you criticize me for using the wrong thread when I didn't feel well, and now you are concerned that I am taking it over. Far from it. I found the right thread and am using it. But only as a means to help myself feel better about the situation I find myself in. Not an easy one, I can assure you. I shall refrain from hogging the thread.


Stop right there, *Addie*. Did you NOT SEE the  in my post? The  that I put right there, right after poking you about this thread not being your domain? Even though your post about everyone horning in on your territory did not include a  or a , I figured you were just joking. I was joking back AND thought to put a  in that post. I have sympathy for what you are going through, and admiration for you dealing with it. If sharing your every step forward or back makes you feel better, go ahead and share. I'll figure that the Devil was pulling on your missing big toe when you got upset about my post and took it the wrong way. Trust me, if I have any intention of really yelling at someone, there will be no  or  in that post. Capisce?

As far as criticizing you about posting in a wrong thread, I don't remember it and can't find a post like that. All I remember is that there was a post that looked lost, and I posted the link to this Sick Room thread because you have mentioned once before that you didn't have the link to the thread. I thought I was helping, but if you took it as criticism, I'm sorry. I guess I won't help anymore...


----------



## caseydog

I think we need a group hug. 

And this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbZSe6N_BXs

CD


----------



## CakePoet

Addie, do you want share some cheese with me?  

I can whine alot, but I normally dont..  I become gas balloon at the moment,  daughter says I am unhugable and husband asks me not to come near.

I should be well soon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, *cd*. I think I got this, but then again I just might dig myself a deeper hole...
> 
> 
> Stop right there, *Addie*. Did you NOT SEE the  in my post? The  that I put right there, right after poking you about this thread not being your domain? Even though your post about everyone horning in on your territory did not include a  or a , I figured you were just joking. I was joking back AND thought to put a  in that post. I have sympathy for what you are going through, and admiration for you dealing with it. If sharing your every step forward or back makes you feel better, go ahead and share. I'll figure that the Devil was pulling on your missing big toe when you got upset about my post and took it the wrong way. Trust me, if I have any intention of really yelling at someone, there will be no  or  in that post. Capisce?
> 
> As far as criticizing you about posting in a wrong thread, I don't remember it and can't find a post like that. All I remember is that there was a post that looked lost, and I posted the link to this Sick Room thread because you have mentioned once before that you didn't have the link to the thread. I thought I was helping, but if you took it as criticism, I'm sorry. I guess I won't help anymore...



No, I didn't notice the winking eye. If I had I most likely would have taken what you said with the humor that was intended. I certainly apologize to you for spouting off like I did. I guess I am not always in a good mood. And I am not only taking it out on Pirate who is doing his dangest to care for me, but to everyone who comes in contact with me. I am not the best person to be around these days. I will be sitting here reading my gmail, and all of a sudden let out a scream that wakes up Pirate out of a sound sleep. My pain meds have worn off, then they let me know it. It is the dang Ghost Pains. And that pain is just as real as the pain from the incision. And other amputees tell me they still have Ghost Pains even two or three years later. Am I going to be on these dang narcotics forever? They are the only thing that will work on the pain.  

I apologize to you and any other person I may or have offended. I am trying so hard to learn to get around in my wheel chair, get to the commode as quickly as i can, learning to spin on one foot and everything else rehab wants me doing. And I can't do it. I can spin on one foot. But only when I am going from my chair to my bed.


----------



## caseydog

Addie, I am sure I speak for all of us when I say I wish there was something I could do to ease the pain, and make your life easier. But, all I can do is try to make you laugh, or at least smile for a few minutes. 

Ghost pains must be very frustrating, since they are not caused by something "real." So, I'm okay if you sometimes get in a bad mood. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I figured that was the problem - hence, my comment about the Devil.  Even if we don't jump in and say something after your posts, you know we're thinking good thoughts for you and wishing you well. You just do what you need to do to get back to being cheerful *Addie* instead of this stressed out version. We'll wait...and cheer you on.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, I figured that was the problem - hence, my comment about the Devil.  Even if we don't jump in and say something after your posts, you know we're thinking good thoughts for you and wishing you well. You just do what you need to do to get back to being cheerful *Addie* instead of this stressed out version. We'll wait...and cheer you on.



Everyone keeps saying what a cheerful person I am normally. Even Pirate. But sometimes he wants out of here also. I seem to be making it as difficult as possible for him to take care of me. 

I finally managed to get enough meds into me so that I had a full night of sleep. Am I going to have to live on these meds for years to come? 

I am firing my PCP this morning. He has no knowledge of how to care for an amputee. And I don't want to be his guinea pig. He gave me six pills to take one every four hours. This was last week. And they were supposed to last until Tuesday. I am going to call the surgeon who did my surgery and ask him to recommend a PCP that is familiar with treating amputees. And I want one that works out of the Boston Medical Center at the hospital. 

I will try to find cheerful Addie this morning. I know she is hiding somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Everyone keeps saying what a cheerful person I am normally. Even Pirate. But sometimes he wants out of here also. I seem to be making it as difficult as possible for him to take care of me.
> 
> I finally managed to get enough meds into me so that I had a full night of sleep. Am I going to have to live on these meds for years to come?
> 
> I am firing my PCP this morning. He has no knowledge of how to care for an amputee. And I don't want to be his guinea pig. He gave me six pills to take one every four hours. This was last week. And they were supposed to last until Tuesday. I am going to call the surgeon who did my surgery and ask him to recommend a PCP that is familiar with treating amputees. And I want one that works out of the Boston Medical Center at the hospital.
> 
> I will try to find cheerful Addie this morning. I know she is hiding somewhere.




Tell your doctor you need a referral to Pain Management, folks who know how to deal with pain issues.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell your doctor you need a referral to Pain Management, folks who know how to deal with pain issues.



Thank you PF. I will discuss it with my surgeon tomorrow. I have to get out of this program I am in. I have been in this medical program for more than ten years. But they recently joined another program, took on more than a couple of hundred new patients without the staff and facilities to take care of them. 

I loved the program before all this happened, Rides to all my appointments, all meds free, all everything free. But now I feel like I am fighting for my life with them. I recently changed my primary care from Greg who lives in Vermont to Pirate who lives right here with me and sees everything I try to do for myself. So the new order is for Pirate and Spike who live a block away to make all medical decisions if I am unable to. I am making sure every doctor I see will get a copy of it. My present PCP is up in arms because I am finally sticking up for myself and making a lot of the decisions. And he doesn't like it. He doesn't know it, but he is on his way out of my life.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell your doctor you need a referral to Pain Management, folks who know how to deal with pain issues.



+1

Pain management is a specialty. Get a good PCP who will refer you to a pain management specialist. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Thank you PF. I will discuss it with my surgeon tomorrow. I have to get out of this program I am in. I have been in this medical program for more than ten years. But they recently joined another program, took on more than a couple of hundred new patients without the staff and facilities to take care of them.
> 
> I loved the program before all this happened, Rides to all my appointments, all meds free, all everything free. But now I feel like I am fighting for my life with them. I recently changed my primary care from Greg who lives in Vermont to Pirate who lives right here with me and sees everything I try to do for myself. So the new order is for Pirate and Spike who live a block away to make all medical decisions if I am unable to. I am making sure every doctor I see will get a copy of it. *My present PCP is up in arms because I am finally sticking up for myself and making a lot of the decisions. And he doesn't like it. *He doesn't know it, but he is on his way out of my life.



I have chewed out my PCP a couple of times. She actually took it well. 

I expect my doctors to treat me as CUSTOMERS, which is what I am. When a doctor tells me to do something, I ask "Why?" The biggest confrontations are over tests, and in particular, CATscans. 

First, the doctor wants me to go to a hospital for a CATscan, which costs WAY more than an independent imaging facility. Probably because the doctor is benefiting financially, in some way. Second, I went through radiation therapy for cancer, and I've had way too many CATscans, so I have been bombarded with more than enough radiation for one lifetime. I will flat-out tell the doctor that an ultrasound is safer, and cheaper. Why should an Art Major be having to tell an MD something as obvious as that. 

Okay, Rant off. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> +1
> 
> Pain management is a specialty. Get a good PCP who will refer you to a pain management specialist.
> 
> CD



I will bring it up tomorrow with my surgeon. I am about to fire my present PCP. He is one step below useless right now and thinks he knows everything he needs to know about my pain.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I will bring it up tomorrow with my surgeon. I am about to fire my present PCP. He is one step below useless right now and thinks he knows everything he needs to know about my pain.



Primary Care Physicians can't possibly know everything, and the good ones know that. That's why specialists exist. My PCP at the time diagnosed my testicular cancer as an infection, and prescribed antibiotics. Since I did my homework, I asked for a referral to a specialist, who immediately knew it wasn't an infection, and made the correct diagnosis. 

My PCP wasn't a bad doctor... he just didn't have the specialized training to make the right diagnosis.  

Get a referral to a pain management specialist. 
CD


----------



## Addie

Ok, I am having a senior moment. I know there is a thread for "just stuff". But I can't remember it. So I came here with my query.

My surgeon's last name is Syracuse. I associate his name with Greece and for the life of me I can't remember why. (And most of the time I can't remember even that. It is all the pain meds I have in me right now.)

So those of you who still have a memory or two left, what is it about this name and it association with Greece, that I can't remember or even recall. I know I studied Greece in school. I can even remember what row and seat I sat in. But this information totally escapes me. 

Anyone out there that can help me?


----------



## Andy M.

There was an ancient city of Syracusa (Syracuse) but it was/is in Sicily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Phantom Pain...it's real.  Those poor nerve cells at the new end are freaking out because the next one in line is GONE, they may be primitive but they recognize each other and their buddy from forever is GONE!  Danger, fright and it had to have hurt. Takes them a while to realize they are the new normal, sometimes weeks, sometimes years.  Phantom Pain...just like pain from any loss is very real, it's a double whammy. It's physical and mental, hard to overcome.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Ok, I am having a senior moment. I know there is a thread for "just stuff". But I can't remember it. So I came here with my query.
> 
> My surgeon's last name is Syracuse. I associate his name with Greece and for the life of me I can't remember why. (And most of the time I can't remember even that. It is all the pain meds I have in me right now.)
> 
> So those of you who still have a memory or two left, what is it about this name and it association with Greece, that I can't remember or even recall. I know I studied Greece in school. I can even remember what row and seat I sat in. But this information totally escapes me.
> 
> Anyone out there that can help me?


Syracuse is Italian now but was part of the ancient Greek empire. Archimedes came from there. Can't remember any more about it & I can't be bothered "Googling" as it's late and I should be getting my beauty sleep. 

I knew all that History teaching would come in useful eventually .


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> There was an ancient city of Syracusa (Syracuse) but it was/is in Sicily.



Thank you Andy and Mad Cook. Just knowing how far off on the map of Europe I place the name, will help me remember my doctor's name now.


----------



## Cheryl J

When I hear "Syracuse", my mind immediately goes to New York.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I Then he reminded me I needed to get my yearly pneumonia shot. I was unaware that I had to get a booster every year.  her.


We were told that when they started them over here - one jab was for life. I shall investigate.


...........................


I investigated and the current NHS (Britain's National Health Service) site says this:-


_"People over 65 only need a single pneumococcal vaccination, which will protect for life. It's not given annually like the flu jab. _


_People with a long-term health condition may need just a single one-off pneumococcal vaccination or five-yearly vaccination, depending on their underlying health problem_."


Either ours are penny-pinching or yours are trying to make money - unless, of course, the second paragraph applies to you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Phantom Pain...it's real.  Those poor nerve cells at the new end are freaking out because the next one in line is GONE, they may be primitive but they recognize each other and their buddy from forever is GONE!  Danger, fright and it had to have hurt. Takes them a while to realize they are the new normal, sometimes weeks, sometimes years.  Phantom Pain...just like pain from any loss is very real, it's a double whammy. It's physical and mental, hard to overcome.



After being in unbelievable pain since last Thursday morning, my meds arrived around six tonight. So far I have a gabapentin, two Tramadols, one Oxycodone and two Tylynol in me and the pain is still throbbing. Sometimes it gets so intense, it knocks the breath right out of me. Last night the pain was so bad that I was trying to hold my breath. Wrong move! When I went to take a breath, I couldn't take in enough oxygen. So the next thing was chest pains. Oh, oh! I took a hit of my nitro spray, laid down (more like sitting up), and a hit on my inhaler. Calmed myself down as much as I could, and in about five or so minutes I was fine, but still in a lot of pain. Poor Pirate. There was absolutely nothing he could do to make the situation better. He was so upset, he started to cry. Once I got myself under control, I had to calm  him down. 

You are so right. Those nerve endings got a good grip and wanted all their buddies back. They weren't and haven't quit with the pain. So right now I am waiting for that fourth hour and then I can take another Oxycodone. Hopefully it will find its mate and they can work together to rid me of pain. Even if it for just a little while. 

I am usually very tolerant of pain. But not like I have had these past few days. But I am still alive and I am sure I will be the winner in the end. 

Thanks for the support PF. It means a lot to me. So many folks in the building have stopped me and told me that every night I am in their prayers. I just wish I wouldn't burst into tears every time I try to say "thank you" to them. I guess it is just part of the 'mourning process.'


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> When I hear "Syracuse", my mind immediately goes to New York.


Or "The Boys from Syracuse" (musical based on the Shakespeare play)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Same for me, *Cheryl*. And then I start seeing bright orange! 



Addie said:


> Ok, I am having a senior moment. I know there is a thread for "just stuff". But I can't remember it...


Could it be "Stray Thoughts"? Although in this case it's more of a "strayed away" thought. If you want to bookmark it so that it's handy for next time, you can hop onto the thread here: *Stray Thoughts 2.0*


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> After being in unbelievable pain since last Thursday morning, my meds arrived around six tonight. So far I have a gabapentin, two Tramadols, one Oxycodone and two Tylynol in me and the pain is still throbbing. Sometimes it gets so intense, it knocks the breath right out of me. Last night the pain was so bad that I was trying to hold my breath. Wrong move! When I went to take a breath, I couldn't take in enough oxygen. So the next thing was chest pains. Oh, oh! I took a hit of my nitro spray, laid down (more like sitting up), and a hit on my inhaler. Calmed myself down as much as I could, and in about five or so minutes I was fine, but still in a lot of pain. Poor Pirate. There was absolutely nothing he could do to make the situation better. He was so upset, he started to cry. Once I got myself under control, I had to calm him down.
> 
> You are so right. Those nerve endings got a good grip and wanted all their buddies back. They weren't and haven't quit with the pain. So right now I am waiting for that fourth hour and then I can take another Oxycodone. Hopefully it will find its mate and they can work together to rid me of pain. Even if it for just a little while.
> 
> I am usually very tolerant of pain. But not like I have had these past few days. But I am still alive and I am sure I will be the winner in the end.
> 
> Thanks for the support PF. It means a lot to me. So many folks in the building have stopped me and told me that every night I am in their prayers. I just wish I wouldn't burst into tears every time I try to say "thank you" to them. I guess it is just part of the 'mourning process.'


Addie, tears are good for a lot of reasons, not least for relieving stress and pain. 

It's unfortunate that most of us, both women and men, are brought up to believe that tears are a sign of weakness - they aren't!

Get a couple of boxes of man-sized tissues and "howl" away until you feel better.

Chin up, lovey!


----------



## Addie

Well, as a lot of you might I guess, I have been absent for a while. On the HOTTEST day we had, 100º and it felt like 105º out, I decided I needed some fresh air and to get out of the apartment. Oh! Did I pay for that. I found the air was so thick along with the humidity, My heart started to race and I couldn't catch my breath. I went back inside and hollered for Pirate to call 911. I thought they would just give me some oxygen and I would be able to go back home. I sure can get some silly ideas in my head. I was there for 5.5 days. They sent me for every scan or test for my heart they could. Going out in that non-air was the worst thing I could have done. A lot of changes were made to my meds and home I went. 

I informed Winthrop that I want to leave their program and find another one. So this past Thursday I had a meeting with my PCP, social worker and the Director of the program. Why did I want to leave? 

They have been so invasive into my life. Making three appointments in one day for me. Along with a host of other reasons. My PCP was totally unaware of all of all my reasons. I have told them several time and even cancelled appointments that  knew I couldn't keep. One appointment a day is all I can handle. I am down to 74 lbs. I don't have the strength to wheel this chair all over hell and creation. I am doing my best and everyone is feeding me all the foods I love. Hopefully I can gain back some of my lost weight. Three appointments in one day is simply TOO MUCH for me to handle. It takes me as long as two/three days to recuperate. 

My PCP agreed that my complaints were very valid considering my age and health. So a lot of changes have been made. From now on they will check with me to set up an appointment. And going to Winthrop almost every day has stopped. They also now have the technician come to my home to check my blood levels for my Coumadin. One less trip to Winthrop for a single purpose. 

After all my complaints were addressed and corrected, I am now a happy camper. I don't know how long it will last. We will see.


----------



## Addie

Now on a happy note. When I came home after the removal of my leg, I spent the whole first day weeping. And I couldn't even talk about the loss without crying. Then a couple of nights ago I was watching _Trauma, ER._ An elderly woman came in with two gunshots to her lower leg. The bone and a couple of main blood supplies were damaged beyond repair. They amputated her left leg at the same spot they did mine. That was all I needed to see. I broke down in a good hard sobbing cry. Something I had been trying to avoid. It was the best thing I could have done for myself. 

Everyone has commented that I now have my sense of humor back. I am back to my old self. And I like me better now also. Weather permitting, I now sit outside with the other old biddies in the building. 

I have also been trying to be a help to Pirate. Yesterday, it took me over an hour, but I washed the floor in the apartment. It is a very long and wide floor. I did it while sitting in my wheelchair. Push the bucket ahead of me and then bend down to wring the mop out. When Pirate came out of his room he was surprised to see how clean I got it. Didn't miss a spot. 

Tomorrow I am going to attempt to stand on one foot with my wheelchair behind me in case I fall backwards, and do the few dishes in the sink. Pirate is going shopping and all the counters need to be empty to place the groceries on as they come out of the bags. I want to get back into my kitchen. Learning to balance on one leg is vital to this goal without falling back on my wheelchair. Pirate completely rearranged the kitchen with this in mind. Any seasonings, all can goods, baking needs are within my reach easily.

Then I will sit at the table and wrap the meats for the freezer. That is a sit down job. So I am making physical progress. I do need to go to Rehab for training on how to move about in the kitchen safely. Right now I am using my own methods. I have no idea if I am doing right or wrong, but it works for me. 

Pirate works with me on getting in and out of the shower safely. I have a safety seat and it is quite useful. Makes all the difference. 

Oh, by the way, some stupid idiot asked me when I first came home and wanted to talk to no one, if he could see my stump. He had never seen one. I just spun my chair around and left him standing there with his mouth open. I heard a few people yelling at him.


----------



## Caslon

It's nice having someone to struggle with.  I envy you.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> It's nice having someone to struggle with.  I envy you.



As your probably know, Pirate is my son. I have an older son who has had eight heart attacks. So the stress of caring for me is out of the question. And my daughter has her own demons with cancer problems for both herself and her husband. The last one lives in Vermont. No help there. I would have preferred to have a daughter care for me. But I am eternally grateful to have my son. If it weren't for him, I would be in a nursing home for the rest of my life.


----------



## Caslon

Sorry, I thought Pirate was your spouse.  Being forgiven for that,  I'm getting overload with your situation.  What a load, Addie.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Sorry, I thought Pirate was your spouse.  Being forgiven for that,  I'm getting overload with your situation.  What a load, Addie.



It is not easy. But at least I have my sense of humor back. That gets me through a lot of misery. My kids are just great. They have my sense of humor also. My daughter brought me a plant that was set in a Flamingo container. The reason for the Flamingo? They stand on one leg also. They now call me "I lean." And there are a lot more gems they have come up with. This has been going on since I came to after the surgery. No time was wasted. While I was still under the effect of the anesthesia, the four of them were coming up with all their gems. They certainly do not  pamper me. They just take real good care of me and are very protective. 


When I first came home from the hospital, everyone in this building was knocking on the door. They wanted to come in and see how I was doing. Pirate finally had to put a note on the door stating that I was not receiving company. And I put up a note on the bulletin board stating that I cannot talk to people at the moment. If I go past you without greeting you, I am not being rude, I just need time. They understood and left me alone, until I was ready to talk to people again. One idiot asked me if he could see my stump. He had never seen one. I just spun around and left him standing there. I did hear some of the other folks yelling at him as I was getting on the elevator. 


My oldest son Spike makes sure I have whatever I want in the line of food. He stops by each day in the morning and again at night. And he brings Teddy with him. Teddy is our family dog. He belongs to all of us. Even though Spike is the one whose name is on his birth certificate. And he is acts like a therapy dog. The first day I was home, he came up on my bed and laid down with me. That day all I could do was cry. Teddy saw that and started to lick my face where all the tears were. So you see, all my kids and even the dog are taking real good care of me. 


Just one last thing. At least once a day as Pirate passes me, he stops and gives me a kiss on top of my head and then calls me I Lean.


----------



## Addie

Well two days ago, I took my first fall. No, I wasn't hurt. It happened in the kitchen. I was trying to do two things at the same time and forgot to hold on with  one hand. No biggie! I did bang the back of my left shoulder on the handle of the bottom cabinet. It hurt for a short time, but Pirate massaged it for about two or three minutes and the pain was gone. And yes, I did report it to Winthrop.

So the next day, the nurse in charge of Rehab, came to my home to see my kitchen and why I fell. She was quite satisfied with how I handled it all. You cannot be taking a large cup of tea out of the micro, and try to wash the silverware in the sink at the same time. 

And then I wanted to wash my synthetic fur coat as winter will be here shortly. (I can only hope!) When I leave the apartment, I have to use my scooter. I have to go up the ramp when I come back to my home. Well, there are two carpets in the laundry room. As I tried to get to the machine where my coat was, my rear wheels were eating the carpet. Before you knew it, the strain broke the key while it was in the lock. Fortunately Two of the maintenance men were right there to help me. But I certainly can ride the scooter back to my apartment. So Dom released the electrical system and pushed it onto the elevator and right into my apartment. But I still had a major problem. The bottom half of the key was still in the lock. *Spike to the rescue once again. * He brought a magnet with him and got the bottom half out in a matter of a few seconds. Fortunately, I had a second key. All is well in my world again. 

Time to go out and wash the silverware.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well two days ago, I took my first fall. No, I wasn't hurt. It happened in the kitchen. I was trying to do two things at the same time and forgot to hold on with one hand. No biggie! I did bang the back of my left shoulder on the handle of the bottom cabinet. It hurt for a short time, but Pirate massaged it for about two or three minutes and the pain was gone. And yes, I did report it to Winthrop.
> 
> So the next day, the nurse in charge of Rehab, came to my home to see my kitchen and why I fell. She was quite satisfied with how I handled it all. You cannot be taking a large cup of tea out of the micro, and try to wash the silverware in the sink at the same time.
> 
> And then I wanted to wash my synthetic fur coat as winter will be here shortly. (I can only hope!) When I leave the apartment, I have to use my scooter. I have to go up the ramp when I come back to my home. Well, there are two carpets in the laundry room. As I tried to get to the machine where my coat was, my rear wheels were eating the carpet. Before you knew it, the strain broke the key while it was in the lock. Fortunately Two of the maintenance men were right there to help me. But I certainly can ride the scooter back to my apartment. So Dom released the electrical system and pushed it onto the elevator and right into my apartment. But I still had a major problem. The bottom half of the key was still in the lock. *Spike to the rescue once again. *He brought a magnet with him and got the bottom half out in a matter of a few seconds. Fortunately, I had a second key. All is well in my world again.
> 
> Time to go out and wash the silverware.


 Oh dear, poor you. You'd better go to bed and stay there until the Fates forget that things go in threes!!

I'm really impressed with how well you're getting on. Many people of our age with your current problems would have given up the ghost and let "them" put her in a home for the dilapidated. Three cheers for you (and that is *not* meant to be patronising).


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Oh dear, poor you. You'd better go to bed and stay there until the Fates forget that things go in threes!!
> 
> I'm really impressed with how well you're getting on. Many people of our age with your current problems would have given up the ghost and let "them" put her in a home for the dilapidated. Three cheers for you (and that is *not* meant to be patronizing).



I didn't take it as patronizing.  Each day I find one chore that I think I can do. The other day I took my dry mop and cleaned the whole floor in the big room. Then I got the bucket, put some water and cleaning fluid in it, and then washed the whole floor. It took me more than an hour to get it all done. But I *Did* it!!! 

I also have a commode next to my bed. Of course it does have to be emptied, so I just push it ahead of me with my foot and into the bathroom. Dump it, flush it, and then get the pan I keep in there for cleaning the toilet. 

So little by little I am learning new skills and relieving Pirate of having to do a lot of the housework. Pirate is the only one who uses the toilet. That gives him a little quirk of his own. He doesn't have to put the seat down. 

Pirate has to do all my shopping. He doesn't know it yet, but he is going to take me with him next month. So here comes a big blowup between us. 

Thanks for the encouraging words. They are what keeps me going. I had my time for crying and now I am ready to take on the world.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Oh no, Addie!  I can imagine you are probably sore.  But you're right.  Mom even has to do one thing at a time.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Oh no, Addie!  I can imagine you are probably sore.  But you're right.  Mom even has to do one thing at a time.



I am always impatient. I want everything done yesterday. Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Patience is a virtue - that you and I don't have.


----------



## Addie

Well, I can't find where I posted regarding my dancing at my grandson's wedding. So I will respond here.

PF, your post jogged my memory of my teenage years. The church choirs went up to the Tewksbury State Hospital to spread some cheer among the permanent residents there. 

The day we went, they were showing _The Wizard Of Oz_. After the movie, the hospital staff played some music and the choirs danced with all of the patients, in and out of wheelchairs. It was a lot of fun. So I will be dancing with my grandson.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> Well, I can't find where I posted regarding my dancing at my grandson's wedding. So I will respond here.
> 
> PF, your post jogged my memory of my teenage years. The church choirs went up to the Tewksbury State Hospital to spread some cheer among the permanent residents there.
> 
> The day we went, they were showing _The Wizard Of Oz_. After the movie, the hospital staff played some music and the choirs danced with all of the patients, in and out of wheelchairs. It was a lot of fun. *So I will be dancing with my grandson.*




Excellent...  


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Well, I can't find where I posted regarding my dancing at my grandson's wedding. So I will respond here.
> 
> PF, your post jogged my memory of my teenage years. The church choirs went up to the Tewksbury State Hospital to spread some cheer among the permanent residents there.
> 
> The day we went, they were showing _The Wizard Of Oz_. After the movie, the hospital staff played some music and the choirs danced with all of the patients, in and out of wheelchairs. It was a lot of fun. So I will be dancing with my grandson.




Perfect!  Good for your spirits, too!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well, I can't find where I posted regarding my dancing at my grandson's wedding. So I will respond here.
> 
> PF, your post jogged my memory of my teenage years. The church choirs went up to the Tewksbury State Hospital to spread some cheer among the permanent residents there.
> 
> The day we went, they were showing _The Wizard Of Oz_. After the movie, the hospital staff played some music and the choirs danced with all of the patients, in and out of wheelchairs. It was a lot of fun. So I will be dancing with my grandson.


Let us know when you are entering "Celebrity Come Dancing" so we can all watch.

(Not sure if you get that TV programme. The famous competitors - mostly TV "celebrities" - learn to do ball-room dancing to competition level with a professional ball-room dancer and then they all compete.)


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> Let us know when you are entering "Celebrity Come Dancing" so we can all watch.
> 
> (Not sure if you get that TV programme. The famous competitors - mostly TV "celebrities" - learn to do ball-room dancing to competition level with a professional ball-room dancer and then they all compete.)



It is called _*Dancing with the Stars*_ over here. I've never watched it -- except to watch Governor Goodhair dance the _Green Acres_. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Let us know when you are entering "Celebrity Come Dancing" so we can all watch.
> 
> (Not sure if you get that TV programme. The famous competitors - mostly TV "celebrities" - learn to do ball-room dancing to competition level with a professional ball-room dancer and then they all compete.)



Yes we do. But the name is different and called "_Dancing With The Stars"_. Don't call my daughter on Monday nights when it is on. She will not answer the phone and most likely will not call you back even if you leave a message. 

I think when I am on, I will do a ballet number all by my lone!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mad Cook said:


> Let us know when you are entering "Celebrity Come Dancing" so we can all watch.
> 
> (Not sure if you get that TV programme. The famous competitors - mostly TV "celebrities" - learn to do ball-room dancing to competition level with a professional ball-room dancer and then they all compete.)




We get a similar show called "Dancing with the Stars", new season starts next Monday (9/24) on ABC.


----------



## Addie

I am scheduled to get my haircut tomorrow afternoon. That plan got killed today. I have not only a full blown head cold, but also a full blown chest cold. The hairdresser was going to come to my home and do it, but I will call her in the morning and cancel it. I have no desire to pass this misery on to anyone else. 

Sneeze, sneeze, cough, cough, sneeze, etc. And at this hour, I can't send Pirate to the store for cold meds.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I am scheduled to get my haircut tomorrow afternoon. That plan got killed today. I have not only a full blown head cold, but also a full blown chest cold. The hairdresser was going to come to my home and do it, but I will call her in the morning and cancel it. I have no desire to pass this misery on to anyone else.
> 
> Sneeze, sneeze, cough, cough, sneeze, etc. And at this hour, I can't send Pirate to the store for cold meds.




Addie,
Before you take anything over the counter check with Winthrop first to see if it's ok to take them with all those lethal meds your taking now.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> Before you take anything over the counter check with Winthrop first to see if it's ok to take them with all those lethal meds your taking now.
> 
> 
> Munky.


^^+1


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> Before you take anything over the counter check with Winthrop first to see if it's ok to take them with all those lethal meds your taking now.
> 
> 
> Munky.



This the second time in a year I have had this kind of colds. I came across the meds Winthrop gave me then, and it hasn't expired. And it also gives me 11 refills. It is 600 MG of Mucinex. It is working great today. 

The nurse came today to change my dressings on my stump. She took a look at the bottle and said, "Go ahead. They are still good." 

Thank you Munky for caring. 

When I was in the hospital, the doctors took a look at all the meds I was on. Pirate and I dug out an old copy of all the meds I was taking on a daily basis. 42 pills a day. I was so overwhelmed. It would take me more than 15 minutes to get them all ready to take. Every month when I would get my full months supply, I just couldn't do it anymore. So I stopped taking any. They did some blood work in the hospital. The doctor asked me why wasn't I taking any of my meds. I told him and he took a good hard look at the whole list. He cleaned up the list. I haven't missed a day since I came home. 

The doctors were horrified. When I came home, I am now only taking 14 a day.


----------



## Addie

Thank you Munky. Sorry about that. Every time I see something you have posted, I wonder about the progress your hubby is making. I am just happy that you still have him at your side. We never know when an incident happens to the ones we love, just how much love is required of us. A prayer for the both of you.


----------



## dragnlaw

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> Before you take anything over the counter check with Winthrop first to see if it's ok to take them with all those lethal meds your taking now.
> 
> 
> Munky.



+1 
he could also just ask the druggist who filled her prescriptions if they are good to take with.

One thing we have in Quebec (if you sign up for it) is pharmacies have a data base on you.  some drugs, even though OTC are actually kept behind the counter.  You do not need to have a prescription for them but they will check your data to see if there is any conflict when you buy them.  It's not a perfect system, there are ways around it, but it worked/s for me!

on another note...

am just having a last coffee before heading off to the hospital this morning for a spinal facet block, 6 shots into L3-4 L4-5, L5-S1.  So if you see turbulence in the sky coming from  somewhere between Montreal and Ottawa - please block your ears as the sound will probably be half way between a catagory 5 thunder and a scale 6 earthquake.

ow...


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> +1
> he could also just ask the druggist who filled her prescriptions if they are good to take with.
> 
> One thing we have in Quebec (if you sign up for it) is pharmacies have a data base on you.  some drugs, even though OTC are actually kept behind the counter.  You do not need to have a prescription for them but they will check your data to see if there is any conflict when you buy them.  It's not a perfect system, there are ways around it, but it worked/s for me!
> 
> on another note...
> 
> am just having a last coffee before heading off to the hospital this morning for a spinal facet block, 6 shots into L3-4 L4-5, L5-S1.  So if you see turbulence in the sky coming from  somewhere between Montreal and Ottawa - please block your ears as the sound will probably be half way between a catagory 5 thunder and a scale 6 earthquake.
> 
> ow...


(((Great big, gentle hugs))) I hope it works well for you.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> (((Great big, gentle hugs))) I hope it works well for you.



Thanks taxy - I'm home already.  It took longer to park, be called, change, dress and leave.  It took the doctor less than 10 min. 
They will only do max. 4 shots at a time.  So they did 3 on one side today and the 3 on other side will be next week.  

When I had my finger done, that knuckle joint is very very small - I'm pretty sure I cleared out the doctor's waiting room with my groans.

So I'm relieved - 3 little pricks, a little bit of pressure with one little omph and it was over.  I guess the openings were not that narrow.



So I stopped at Wally's World and blew a few bucks on my way home.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Thank you Munky. Sorry about that. Every time I see something you have posted, I wonder about the progress your hubby is making. I am just happy that you still have him at your side. We never know when an incident happens to the ones we love, just how much love is required of us. A prayer for the both of you.




It's ok Addie.The dinner thread says no chat.That's    why I said ask here.
 As for Hubby were taking it one day at a time.
  Sorry I didn't get back to ya sooner.
Yesterday I was just so tired from doing so much around here that I had to take a day to do only what was necessary.
 Rested up today. Ready to get back to work.



Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Welp... 

A passed kidney stone destroyed my macho image @ 4AM this morning.. I thought I was a badazz when the heart attacks didn't take me down but... passing a kidney stone just about made me cry..  


I suppose I have this fun thing to look forward to in my future..


Ross


----------



## LPBeier

*Ross*, I know your pain. I have had many kidney stones and I know they are harder to pass for men. One was huge and lodged itself so I needed to have it blasted out.

Okay, enough is enough. I have been having full body tremors (up from just my hands/arms, feet/legs) and they are wearing me out. I am also having blackouts again and falling or at the very least feeling my one leg slightly buckling so I feel like I will fall and catch myself. 

The hospital won't do anything because it is not "life-threatening" or an "injury that needs immediate treatment (i.e. broken bone, cut needing stitches, etc.) The clinic won't do anything because I am not a patient there so they don't do the follow-up. And my GP is an hour minimum drive away and I couldn't get an appointment until next week, 2 days before the MRI that is supposed to give us answers.

I can't shower alone (I fell getting out once) so TB or my care aide has to be in the house. I have given up driving (I would have to in a year anyway because my license is due for renewal and over 60 you have to have a mandatory medical check. I know I won't pass so I am just going to surrender my license). I often don't have enough energy to make a proper meal so we have been getting prepared meats (in a marinade or pre-seasoned) so that TB can just stick it on the grill or in the oven for himself. I am eating very little and mostly just soups and salads.

Add to all of that the fact that my pain levels, which were already high, have shot through the roof. When this happens, my depression usually comes back and while I am fighting it with everything I have, it is definitely affecting me.

Okay, I got out my rant. It wouldn't be so bad but good things are happening in my life but all of the above make it hard to be excited or even follow through.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gentle (((hugs))) coming your way, *Lydia*.

*Ross*, all I can say is . Hope that's the last of that.


Other than old-age aches, I'm OK. However, if anyone is in the mood for praying, my cousin Rick and his family could use some sent their way. His wife took him to the OR because she noticed some odd symptoms. The doctors found a small tumor on his brain; he will be undergoing surgery tomorrow. This came as a shock to the family - we were surprised to find out that Rick actually has a brain!  The good news is, he's just as funny with his Facebook posts with this news as he's always been.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Welp...
> 
> A passed kidney stone destroyed my macho image @ 4AM this morning.. I thought I was a badazz when the heart attacks didn't take me down but... passing a kidney stone just about made me cry..
> 
> 
> I suppose I have this fun thing to look forward to in my future..
> 
> 
> Ross




Drink 2 tablespoons of lemon juice every day, you can mix it with water and sweetener if you like.  Bottled juice is fine.  This helps break them down before they break you down.  I have suggested this to several people and they have had no further problems with passing stones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gentle (((hugs))) coming your way, *Lydia*.
> 
> *Ross*, all I can say is . Hope that's the last of that.
> 
> 
> Other than old-age aches, I'm OK. However, if anyone is in the mood for praying, my cousin Rick and his family could use some sent their way. His wife took him to the OR because she noticed some odd symptoms. The doctors found a small tumor on his brain; he will be undergoing surgery tomorrow. This came as a shock to the family - we were surprised to find out that Rick actually has a brain!  The good news is, he's just as funny with his Facebook posts with this news as he's always been.




Healing thoughts going out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> *Ross*, I know your pain. I have had many kidney stones and I know they are harder to pass for men. One was huge and lodged itself so I needed to have it blasted out.
> 
> Okay, enough is enough. I have been having full body tremors (up from just my hands/arms, feet/legs) and they are wearing me out. I am also having blackouts again and falling or at the very least feeling my one leg slightly buckling so I feel like I will fall and catch myself.
> 
> The hospital won't do anything because it is not "life-threatening" or an "injury that needs immediate treatment (i.e. broken bone, cut needing stitches, etc.) The clinic won't do anything because I am not a patient there so they don't do the follow-up. And my GP is an hour minimum drive away and I couldn't get an appointment until next week, 2 days before the MRI that is supposed to give us answers.
> 
> I can't shower alone (I fell getting out once) so TB or my care aide has to be in the house. I have given up driving (I would have to in a year anyway because my license is due for renewal and over 60 you have to have a mandatory medical check. I know I won't pass so I am just going to surrender my license). I often don't have enough energy to make a proper meal so we have been getting prepared meats (in a marinade or pre-seasoned) so that TB can just stick it on the grill or in the oven for himself. I am eating very little and mostly just soups and salads.
> 
> Add to all of that the fact that my pain levels, which were already high, have shot through the roof. When this happens, my depression usually comes back and while I am fighting it with everything I have, it is definitely affecting me.
> 
> Okay, I got out my rant. It wouldn't be so bad but good things are happening in my life but all of the above make it hard to be excited or even follow through.




So sorry, LP.  Healing thoughts going out.


----------



## LPBeier

*CG*, prayers are going up and will continue to for Rick and his family. For you as well as you wait for news. Please keep us updated.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, LP.  Healing thoughts going out.


Thank, PF, I so appreciate that.


----------



## Just Cooking

LPBeier said:


> *Ross*, I know your pain. I have had many kidney stones and I know they are harder to pass for men. One was huge and lodged itself so I needed to have it blasted out.
> 
> Okay, enough is enough. I have been having full body tremors (up from just my hands/arms, feet/legs) and they are wearing me out. I am also having blackouts again and falling or at the very least feeling my one leg slightly buckling so I feel like I will fall and catch myself.
> 
> The hospital won't do anything because it is not "life-threatening" or an "injury that needs immediate treatment (i.e. broken bone, cut needing stitches, etc.) The clinic won't do anything because I am not a patient there so they don't do the follow-up. And my GP is an hour minimum drive away and I couldn't get an appointment until next week, 2 days before the MRI that is supposed to give us answers.
> 
> I can't shower alone (I fell getting out once) so TB or my care aide has to be in the house. I have given up driving (I would have to in a year anyway because my license is due for renewal and over 60 you have to have a mandatory medical check. I know I won't pass so I am just going to surrender my license). I often don't have enough energy to make a proper meal so we have been getting prepared meats (in a marinade or pre-seasoned) so that TB can just stick it on the grill or in the oven for himself. I am eating very little and mostly just soups and salads.
> 
> Add to all of that the fact that my pain levels, which were already high, have shot through the roof. When this happens, my depression usually comes back and while I am fighting it with everything I have, it is definitely affecting me.
> 
> Okay, I got out my rant. It wouldn't be so bad but good things are happening in my life but all of the above make it hard to be excited or even follow through.


 I hate to see the problems you and others are having, health wise..
Putting things in proper perspective, makes me understand that I really have things pretty good..
My thoughts are with you and all who suffer health issues..


Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gentle (((hugs))) coming your way, *Lydia*.
> 
> *Ross*, all I can say is . Hope that's the last of that.
> 
> 
> Other than old-age aches, I'm OK. However, if anyone is in the mood for praying, my cousin Rick and his family could use some sent their way. His wife took him to the OR because she noticed some odd symptoms. The doctors found a small tumor on his brain; he will be undergoing surgery tomorrow. This came as a shock to the family - we were surprised to find out that Rick actually has a brain!  The good news is, he's just as funny with his Facebook posts with this news as he's always been.


 Thank you CG...  I hope so too...
Thinking good thoughts for your cousin and family...


Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Drink 2 tablespoons of lemon juice every day, you can mix it with water and sweetener if you like.  Bottled juice is fine.  This helps break them down before they break you down.  I have suggested this to several people and they have had no further problems with passing stones.


 THAT is a tip I will try out immediately.. Thank you...  



I don't know if I'm still passing stones or just having healing pains but I'm not loving this..
I have a Friday appointment with my PCP and will question him deeply..
Bless the ER staff but, they seemed so busy that  I really didn't get all the information I'd hoped for..


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> THAT is a tip I will try out immediately.. Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm still passing stones or just having healing pains but I'm not loving this..
> I have a Friday appointment with my PCP and will question him deeply..
> Bless the ER staff but, they seemed so busy that  I really didn't get all the information I'd hoped for..
> 
> 
> Ross




Dad drinks up to 6 tablespoons of lemon juice a day, (he drinks it straight and he has other weird habits).  But he hates kidney stones so much more than straight lemon juice.


Really, anything that acidifies your urine is helpful.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad drinks up to 6 tablespoons of lemon juice a day, *(he drinks it straight and he has other weird habits)*.  But he hates kidney stones so much more than straight lemon juice.
> 
> 
> Really, anything that acidifies your urine is helpful.


 LOL at that in bold... My kinda guy..  


I will do this...  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...if anyone is in the mood for praying, my cousin Rick and his family could use some sent their way. His wife took him to the OR because she noticed some odd symptoms. The doctors found a small tumor on his brain; he will be undergoing surgery tomorrow...


Well, I have an update about cousin Rick - and right now it's pretty gloomy. Early pathology indicates that his tumor is a glioblastoma, although there is a 0.5% chance the initial diagnosis is wrong, so all of our fingers and toes are crossed. There were two parts of the tumor that could not be removed - one piece is wrapped around a large blood vessel, the other near the middle of the brain along the division between the two halves.  The MRI shows that that second part appears to have penetrated the blood brain barrier. Damn.

If you're a praying person, pray for a miracle for Rick, Tina, and their two daughters.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no! Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Kayelle

Prayers on the way for Rick and family. So very sad and scary for everyone.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good thoughts and best wishes for your cousin and his family [emoji813]


----------



## Kayelle

Ross, they say that a man passing a kidney stone is like giving birth. The world would have ended long ago if woman never gave birth another chance. 

Hope you never have to do it again.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Ross, they say that a man passing a kidney stone is like giving birth. The world would have ended long ago if woman never gave birth another chance.
> 
> Hope you never have to do it again.


 Yes... The ER doc told me that's as close as a man gets to childbirth...  



I cringe when I think of women going through worse than passing a stone..  


Ross


----------



## Janet H

Just Cooking said:


> Yes... The ER doc told me that's as close as a man gets to childbirth...
> 
> I cringe when I think of women going through worse than passing a stone..
> 
> 
> Ross



This is the reason folks serve up breakfast in bed on mothers day AND clean up the kitchen after


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and prayers for Rick, who is technically Himself's blood cousin. Once you're married into that family, though, you really are part of The Family.


----------



## LPBeier

Just Cooking said:


> I hate to see the problems you and others are having, health wise..
> Putting things in proper perspective, makes me understand that I really have things pretty good..
> My thoughts are with you and all who suffer health issues..
> 
> 
> Ross


Ross,
Health problems are health problems - it doesn't matter who it is or what is wrong. We all have our challenges and as we get older, the problems increase or start if you have been fortunate enough to stay healthy. I seem to have won the lottery when it comes to health challenges but I know that there are those who are way worse off than me, like CG's hubby's cousin. Thanks, though for the thoughts and well wishes. I will take them from anyone any time, anywhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for all of the good thoughts and prayers for Rick, who is technically Himself's blood cousin. Once you're married into that family, though, you really are part of The Family.




More healing thoughts and good vibes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Update on Rick*

Well, I have some good news, and I have some bad news. First, the good. Rick is going home today, Sunday. The doctor promised him he'll be home by the time football games start at 1:00 PM, even though his beloved Eagles beat the hapless Giants this past Thursday. After all, there are future opponents to scout!

Now the not-so-good news: tests confirmed that the tumor is a glioblastoma. I guess that the symptoms that had his wife having him checked out are what they shared on the family website - that Rick has lost some peripheral vision on the left side when looking out in the distance, and that he has some weakness in his left hand/arm. They haven't said anything about doctor predictions, but from what I've read online, estimates depend on how much was removed and what damage the tumor has done to the brain. From what they have shared, it would not surprise me if Rick is gone with six months.  

I've told Himself that we need to get to PA to visit. Going to a wake can be sad and hard (except this side of the family is so good with celebrating the life of the deceased it's more like a party), but personally I would like to visit with Rick while he's still cracking jokes!

Keep the family in your good thoughts and prayers. The young wife and two teen-age daughters are going to need all the support they can get.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad for your family... 



Please do make that trip.. 



Ross


----------



## taxlady

I have been having pain in my left hip for the past month. Well, enough pain that I haven't even been going downstairs and I have been using a cane just to walk around at home. I finally got myself to a walk in clinic. I had to use a walk in clinic because my doctor just closed her practice, so I no longer have a family doctor. Anyhoo, this doctor said she though it was osteoarthritis. She sent me for X-rays and they confirm that it is. In fact, she was surprised by how much there was. It's only in my left hip joint. She said I will probably need a hip replacement at some point.   She gave me a referral to get a cortisone injection.

I am now doing some research about osteoarthritis. I will probably get a second opinion about options. The doctor didn't seem up-to-date on new research and possible treatments. Also, she didn't want to think about marijuana for pain, even though recreational marijuana is now legal here in Canada. "Well, you could try it, but we don't recommend it." I think I want a doctor who has a more open mind.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have been having pain in my left hip for the past month. Well, enough pain that I haven't even been going downstairs and I have been using a cane just to walk around at home. I finally got myself to a walk in clinic. I had to use a walk in clinic because my doctor just closed her practice, so I no longer have a family doctor. Anyhoo, this doctor said she though it was osteoarthritis. She sent me for X-rays and they confirm that it is. In fact, she was surprised by how much there was. It's only in my left hip joint. She said I will probably need a hip replacement at some point.   She gave me a referral to get a cortisone injection.
> 
> I am now doing some research about osteoarthritis. I will probably get a second opinion about options. The doctor didn't seem up-to-date on new research and possible treatments. Also, she didn't want to think about marijuana for pain, even though recreational marijuana is now legal here in Canada. "Well, you could try it, but we don't recommend it." I think I want a doctor who has a more open mind.



I feel your pain. Yesterday I went to Rheumatology for my hands. I got three cortisone shots right into the joints that were swollen. Boy, did that *HURT* But in three months I will gladly go back for more shots if needed. I had lost the use of my right hand and got a shot right at the thumb where it is attached to the wrist. Today, I am using both hands with no pain. 

My  previous Rheumatologist left to have her baby. She always gave me the shots right under my fingernails. It was like I had been given new hands. This new doctor gave me the shots right into the joint. 

I too have had the shots in both hips. My body is riddled with arthritis. For the first time in years, I could walk more than ten feet before the pain set in. After the shots, I stopped using my scooter to make runs to the store and walked instead. Today with only one leg, that is no longer a problem for me. 

My advice is to go for the shots. It is very painful when you get them, but take a calming medication if possible before you go. Oh, BTW, they do spray the area of injection with Novocain before they give you the shot. That helps quite a bit. 

Today, I can now type with all fingers, open a jar, and a host of other activities that I haven't been able to do for a long time. By the time I got home from the visit, I could move and use all fingers on both hands. And there is no residual pain. For what little pain that comes with the injection, it is well worth the relief you will receive. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. And make sure it is a Rheumatologist that you see and not a PCP. Do let us know what you decide to do. 

Look at your local hospital that has a clinic with it. They should have a listing of Rheumatologists with their education, and how many years in practice, etc. A teaching hospital should have one.


----------



## Addie

Well, finally I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I went to Winthrop this morning so they could see what is left of the ulcer of my right leg. And they changed the dressing changes to every other day now, and my new dressing is only a BANDAID! No more Aqua Cell with Silver. So in about seven days no more nurses coming and no more dressing changes. 

The nightmare is over!!!

Thank you to all of you for listening to my rants and ravings over this past year. There is nothing like having a bunch of friends who care.


----------



## Rascal

Talking of kidney stones, I know how it feels, about 10 years ago I had stone, it paralysed me for about 6 hrs. I was doubled up on the bed and couldn't move because of the pain. If that's like giving birth, I wouldn't have any kids. Apart from that I'm pretty near 100%.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Addie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I have been having pain in my left hip for the past month....She said I will probably need a hip replacement at some point.  ...


*taxy*, don't cry. I have a long-time friend (41 years and counting) who has had arthritis issues all of her life because her dad was riddled with it...and she got his genes for this. She is my bionic friend, having had both hips and both knees replaced over the past, maybe, ten years. In fact, her recovery from her first hip replacement went so well that when she had the second one done last year, she refused home health care. After the first day home she decided that that was stupid (she lives alone), but still managed with friends coming with food and helping a bit. Still, I hope the shots help - but with *Addie*'s vivid description the surgery might hurt less. 



Addie said:


> Well, finally I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...The nightmare is over!!!...


Glad to hear that you're adjusting to your new normal, *Addie*. Hang in there.


More Rick news: On Thursday, he had evaluations by PT and OT, and had his staples removed - 47! I told him he was no longer a metalhead, but he said he still is since the doctors replaced the bit of skull they had to remove with a titanium plate. At least the doctors left his sense of humor in place! He was also OK'ed to start playing tennis next week, as long as it's a *gentle* game of tennis. We'll see  how that goes.  He also stopped by the bowling alley on Thursday, just to visit. Would not surprise me if he's bowling in a few weeks. Finally, he and his wife will be meeting with Neuro-Oncology and Radiation-Oncology to plot the course of treatment. They will be making a mask of Rick's face so that he can be immobilized during his treatments. His wife said he's rather excited to think that he'll look like Hannibal Lector.   Again, the brain has cancer but his humor is intact. God Bless him!


----------



## Caslon

Medi-Cal sponsored insurance companies will be the death of me, I swear. I have Medi-Cal, I swear. In that plan I had to see my Primary doctor to see a dermatologist about a lesion on my lip (2 weeks just to see primary).  He sees the lesion, puts in a recommendation to the Medi-cal sponsored insurance company to see a dermatologist. That takes another 2 weeks for approval to get a consultation from the dermatologist. They snap a picture of the lesion for a biopsy and send it off to the insurance company for approval (Care1st). That takes another 2 weeks for them to approve the biopsy which then takes another two  weeks to see the dermatologist to take the biopsy. They tell me it'll be another 2 weeks for the biopsy report. 2 weeks later I get the happy results that its pre-cancerous, and they'll freeze it off. However, that will take another two weeks for the insurance company to approve the freeze off. After approval of that, another 2 weeks before they can fit me in to freeze it off.

When I was able to afford private insurance, I was able to make an immediate appointment with a dermatologist. Within days I had a biopsy taken of a sore on my temple. The biopsy results took days, not weeks. They called me within 3 days of the results saying it was a dangerous squamous cell cancer and had me scheduled for MOH's surgery THE VERY NEXT DAY!   Compare that to my current Medi-cal sponsored insurance company which took approximately 8+  weeks from the time I first saw my primary about that lesion on my lip, until I finally got the biopsy done and the results gotten back to me. If it had been squamous cell cancer, they probably would have had me wait for 2 more weeks to approve a possibly life saving MOH's surgery. Then again, probably another two weeks to actually fit me in to some Care1st doctor who would perform the MOH's surgery.

This all reminds me of the poor soul US veterans who died waiting for a VA hospital to treat  them.


----------



## Addie

Each day I am making progress. I have a faux fir coat that is SO EVER WARM. Even though I have lost so much weight these past 18 or more months, I refuse to give it up. This coat is reversible and so heavy. This year I find I need to have someone help me put it on. Well, today my learning lesson was to learn how to put my coat on by myself. I laid it on the bed with arms outstretched and was able to put the coat on by myself. 

Next stop is Winthrop. It is quite warm in there and I took the coat off. Well there is no bed to spread it out, so I struggled with it. Several folks offered me help, but I was determined to do it myself. Winter is just around the corner and this is something I need to learn. It took me a while to figure it out on how to put this coat on while sitting in a wheelchair. But I did it. Another lesson learned.


----------



## Addie

Caslon, hearing your lament, I am ever so grateful I have the medical care I receive. I get appointments within ten days at the longest. And I can make them myself without anyone's approval.  

The senior program that is available to all senior citizens in this state is phenomenal. What Medicare doesn't cover, State Medicaid does, and what that doesn't cover the Senior Citizen program picks up the balance. Very few elders ever have to spend one cent of their own money. Only those who are living with their own retirement plans from their work, are making co-pays, and minimal ones at that. The senior citizen plan is so successful, that at least twice a week, there is someone from out of state here to gather information.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> Caslon, hearing your lament, I am ever so grateful I have the medical care I receive. I get appointments within ten days at the longest. And I can make them myself without anyone's approval.



I'm researching whether or not to dump California's Medi-Cal and go with Medicare. I might have to pay a co-pay (depending on the plan), but hopefully would receive more immediate care. With Medi-Cal, not only is there a ridiculously repeated long wait to get approvals from Medi-Cal for Care1st's doctors procedures, there's always the 14 day wait before my Care1st list of approved doctors can see me for each visit/procedure.    

Waiting for the OK to do the biopsy (2 weeks) and then another 2 weeks to get back the results had me concerned. Had it been a squamous cell carcinoma untreated  over that time, well...some squamous cell carcinomas have been known to turn into a melanoma if not dealt with within a timely manner.  With Medi-Cal, there are only 4 choices of insurance companies to choose from, and they are all about the same as far as timely attention (even my primary doctor refers to Care1st as CareLast).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Caslon*, it sounds like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place with your medical issue. I hope things get resolved in your favor soon. Good luck.



Addie said:


> ...The senior program that is available *to all senior citizens *in this state is phenomenal...


No *Addie*, not ALL seniors. It's just available to people below a certain income level. You have to qualify financially to get that coverage. No state is crazy enough to give free medical coverage to ALL seniors - the state would go bankrupt. I would guess the majority pay their own way.


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Caslon*, it sounds like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place with your medical issue. I hope things get resolved in your favor soon.



 80% of  most ailments will clear themselves up naturally. This benign growth on my lip is such.

It still blows my mind, the delays caused by insurance company paper work.

My Care1st  medical insurance company state sponsored by Medi-Cal  makes you go 2 weeks before approval of anything.  
By that time, some ailments have already run their course.   Therefore they say...wait two weeks or go to the Emergency room if its that serious.  THEN we will decide whether that visit was warranted and whether or not to have it automatically paid for.


----------



## Addie

A little known fact I learned many years ago from the finance department in one of Boston's very large hospitals.

"If the medical facility receives even just $1.00 of Federal monies for research, they cannot refuse to treat you in the ER or later dun you for payment if your insurance refuses to cover the cost." 

I was all set to refuse treatment from MGH for a very expensive treatment. I was in the finance office and the woman that I was talking to told me some interesting facts. That was just one of them.

She also stated at that time the majority of the populace did not have a PCP and used the ER for ailments that a PCP could have handled. I don't know how much of this still applies, but it sure saved my purse from wear and tear with boys prone to accidents.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> A little known fact I learned many years ago from the finance department in one of Boston's very large hospitals.
> 
> "If the medical facility receives even just $1.00 of Federal monies for research, they cannot refuse to treat you in the ER or later dun you for payment if your insurance refuses to cover the cost..."
> 
> She also stated at that time the majority of the populace did not have a PCP and used the ER for ailments that a PCP could have handled. I don't know how much of this still applies, but it sure saved my purse from wear and tear with boys prone to accidents.



That's a pretty well-known fact, except for the part about research and your insurance. If you have insurance and it doesn't cover your treatment, the hospital can indeed come after you for payment. This is how people end up going bankrupt from medical bills they can't pay. 

If an emergency department receives reimbursement for services covered by Medicare or Medicaid, they have to evaluate everyone who comes in and treat those who have a valid emergency condition. This is why people without health insurance, or without the money to pay for co-pays and deductibles, wait until they're so sick they have to go to the ER. 

There's much more to it, of course: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_Medical_Treatment_and_Active_Labor_Act


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> That's a pretty well-known fact, except for the part about research and your insurance. If you have insurance and it doesn't cover your treatment, the hospital can indeed come after you




The latest is...some  hospitals won't let you leave until you pay.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> The latest is...some  hospitals won't let you leave until you pay.


Really? I'd like to see evidence of that. Sounds like kidnapping, which is a federal offense.

That's not the same as leaving against medical advice, of course.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have never had to pay anything to get out of the hospital or ER, even back before I had health insurance.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Really? I'd like to see evidence of that. Sounds like kidnapping, which is a federal offense.
> 
> That's not the same as leaving *against medical advice,* of course.



Something I  have been known to employ. The only time I can see that the hospital can hold you is if you are a danger to yourself or the public.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Caslon*, it sounds like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place with your medical issue. I hope things get resolved in your favor soon. Good luck.
> 
> 
> No *Addie*, not ALL seniors. It's just available to people below a certain income level. You have to qualify financially to get that coverage. No state is crazy enough to give free medical coverage to ALL seniors - the state would go bankrupt. I would guess the majority pay their own way.



Original it was called The Elder Service Plan. Now it is called Pace. I have no idea what that stands for, nor do I care. But I do know that it encompasses ALL seniors. Even healthy ones who just need a PCP. About six or so years ago, I was promoted from the ESP and Pace came to my home to talk to me about switching over. I seriously considered it. The way it works is:

Medicare is billed first. What they don't pay for;
Then Medicaid picks up the cost. And then;
Any insurance you may have. What that doesn't cover, then;
The Pace program picks up the balance of any medical expenses you may have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My point, *Addie*, is that all seniors in MA DO NOT qualify. A senior citizen has to be below a certain money limit. They have to be poor. If they aren't poor,  they do not meet the requirements for that plan no matter how old they are.

I'm glad for you that you have great medical coverage. Some of us seniors in MA pay out of pocket for all coverage and still end up with out-of-pocket bills. Just thank your lucky stars you don't have to. Some people go bankrupt paying for their medical care.


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> My point, *Addie*, is that all seniors in MA DO NOT qualify. A senior citizen has to be below a certain money limit. They have to be poor. If they aren't poor,  they do not meet the requirements for that plan no matter how old they are.
> 
> I'm glad for you that you have great medical coverage. Some of us seniors in MA pay out of pocket for all coverage and still end up with out-of-pocket bills. Just thank your lucky stars you don't have to. Some people go bankrupt paying for their medical care.



It's not that they have to be poor necessarily. They don't check your bank account. It's about income and how much of it you have.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Original it was called The Elder Service Plan. Now it is called Pace. I have no idea what that stands for, nor do I care. But I do know that it encompasses ALL seniors. Even healthy ones who just need a PCP. About six or so years ago, I was promoted from the ESP and Pace came to my home to talk to me about switching over. I seriously considered it. The way it works is:
> 
> Medicare is billed first. What they don't pay for;
> Then Medicaid picks up the cost. And then;
> Any insurance you may have. What that doesn't cover, then;
> The Pace program picks up the balance of any medical expenses you may have.


Nope. There are income requirements and the primary eligibility criteria appears to be that the person is deemed to be eligible for nursing home care but with help, can live safely in the community. It is definitely not for healthy elders. 

Who is Eligible for PACE?
Program of All-inclusive Care for the Elderly (PACE) 
https://www.mass.gov/service-details/who-is-eligible-for-pace


----------



## Caslon

GC, I ended up having to see a state office worker and explain my situation to receive Medi-Cal. It was up to her whether or not to approve me. She did after the interview.   I'm just saying,  I didn't get approved with just mouse and keyboard clicks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> GC, I ended up having to see a state office worker and explain my situation to receive Medi-Cal. It was up to her whether or not to approve me. She did after the interview.   I'm just saying,  I didn't get approved with just mouse and keyboard clicks.


No one does, Caslon. The eligibility requirements and benefits vary by state, though.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> I'm researching whether or not to dump California's Medi-Cal and go with Medicare.



If you qualify for both why not have both?  There should be no co-pays if you enroll in a Medi-Medi plan.  I know SCAN and Kaiser, just to name a couple, offer medi-medi plans.
It doesn’t have to be one or the other.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> ...I ended up having to see a state office worker and explain my situation to receive Medi-Cal. It was up to her whether or not to approve me. She did after the interview.   I'm just saying,  I didn't get approved with just mouse and keyboard clicks.




I understand each case is different.   
I enrolled my 88-yr old mother last year with SCAN as a new enrollee.   She already had both Medi-Cal and Medicare from before and I was able to enroll her in their Medicare+Medi-Cal plan right over the internet.  No hassle.


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> I understand each case is different.
> I enrolled my 88-yr old mother last year with SCAN as a new enrollee.   She already had both Medi-Cal and Medicare from before and I was able to enroll her in their Medicare+Medi-Cal plan right over the internet.  No hassle.




I'll look into it roadfix.  As far as having Medi-Cal which pretty much covers whatever it covers...I should try and maximize any    Medi-Care benefits by enrolling in it .  I thought the two might conflict, negating one of them.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> I'll look into it roadfix.  As far as having Medi-Cal which pretty much covers whatever it covers...I should try and maximize any    Medi-Care benefits by enrolling in it .  I thought the two might conflict, negating one of them.





They should not conflict.    When applying for a Medicare plan they generally ask you if you are already under Medi-Cal.
I don’t know what the Medi-Cal regulation is, if there is one, where if you qualify for Medicare you must enroll in it....??


----------



## JustJoel

I know that several of you take multiple medications daily. Is there an app that you use to keep track of them daily, with reminders?

Mark is having a hard time managing his meds; some of them can be dangerous. I need an app that’s simple to use, that tracks each of his meds and gives him a reminder about the next dose.

In the past, I set up a simple spread sheet for him. But it became too complicated for him. If you do use an app that you’re satisfied with, please give me a recommendation. He’s overdosed before (not intentionally), and I don’t want that to happen again! He’s currently using paper and pen to track, but his writing is illegible, and he frequently forgets to write things down. Other times, he’ll write it down without taking it. I try to help him manage his meds, but I’m gone nearly every day for several hours.

If any of you can help me, I’d very much appreciate it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Joel, I use this: https://www.medisafeapp.com


----------



## JustJoel

GotGarlic said:


> Joel, I use this: https://www.medisafeapp.com


Thanks GG! This may be just right.


----------



## Chef Munky

JustJoel said:


> Thanks GG! This may be just right.




Medisafe app is a great one.We use it.I like being able to check back and see what time a certain medication has been taken.
You can also add or delete them from the list when necessary.
 It also nags you when it's time.Just what a guy wants to hear a nagging take your meds app.Just like a wife. 


Munky.


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> They should not conflict.    When applying for a Medicare plan they generally ask you if you are already under Medi-Cal.
> I don’t know what the Medi-Cal regulation is, if there is one, where if you qualify for Medicare you must enroll in it....??



Medicare as I understand it, still has co-pay cost plans.  Medi-Cal doesn't.
However, Medi-Cal covers about it all, but with a waiting time (As I've experienced).

I'm going to have to look into this further.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> They should not conflict.    When applying for a Medicare plan they generally ask you if you are already under Medi-Cal.
> I don’t know what the Medi-Cal regulation is, if there is one, where if you qualify for Medicare you must enroll in it....??



I had a whole bunch of appointments schedule for March. The month I turned 62. All of a sudden on March 11th, I received a notice from the hospital where these appointments were, that due to my increase in age that I now qualify for Medicare, and not private insurance. Please call your doctors office and reschedule your appointments. Only one doctor's office refused Medicare patients. Not a big loss for me. I didn't like him anyway. 

I even received a notice from my private insurance company that my insurance was no longer in effect. But I could purchase Copay insurance if I chose to.


----------



## roadfix

I have private insurance now with Kaiser Permanente.   I am not quite 65 yet but I started drawing SS after I turned 62.   And since I am already collecting SS, enrollment in Medicare will be automatic when I turn 65, no choice.    At that point I will switch to Kaiser Permanente's Medicare Advantage Plan and will be able to continue to see the same doctors, so no change there.


----------



## Addie

I think it is time for me to leave the sick room. 

Monday, I took "*The Ride *"to Market Basket with Spike as my caretaker. He rode free. Spike took one half of the store and I covered the other half. We will repeat this again next month, only I will take the first half and he the other half. If I do as good again as Monday, I will try it on my own, alone in January. 

I am on my way to my independence again. Of course I will always need someone to reach anything placed up high. But there are plenty of really nice employees at the Market Basket. They always help with a big smile.


----------



## rodentraiser

I just spent last Thursday night and then Saturday morning in the ER with something the first doctor on Thursday said was a TIA (mini-stroke) and the second doctor on Saturday said he didn't think it was, but he couldn't tell me what else it could be.

My cousin says she hears of people getting these in their sleep all the time and doesn't think they're that dangerous (I have to admit, if I had been asleep, I wouldn't have known I had one). My regular doctor sort of blew off my concerns. But reading up on them on Google, they do sound dangerous. 

Anyone here have anything they can add to clear up the confusion?

I'm looking for another doctor, though, so at least I'll get a second opinion.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I just spent last Thursday night and then Saturday morning in the ER with something the first doctor on Thursday said was a TIA (mini-stroke) and the second doctor on Saturday said he didn't think it was, but he couldn't tell me what else it could be.
> 
> My cousin says she hears of people getting these in their sleep all the time and doesn't think they're that dangerous (I have to admit, if I had been asleep, I wouldn't have known I had one). My regular doctor sort of blew off my concerns. But reading up on them on Google, they do sound dangerous.
> 
> Anyone here have anything they can add to clear up the confusion?
> 
> I'm looking for another doctor, though, so at least I'll get a second opinion.


From what I've read, a TIA is a temporary condition that resolves itself, but it can mean the patient has a higher risk of having an actual stroke. I would ask my doctor for a recommendation for a neurologist. 

This site has more information, including things you can do to reduce your risk of having a stroke. Think about your diet and exercise habits whether you might need to make changes. 

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...-ischemic-attack/symptoms-causes/syc-20355679


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> From what I've read, a TIA is a temporary condition that resolves itself, but it can mean the patient has a higher risk of having an actual stroke. I would ask my doctor for a recommendation for a neurologist.
> 
> This site has more information, including things you can do to reduce your risk of having a stroke. Think about your diet and exercise habits whether you might need to make changes.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...-ischemic-attack/symptoms-causes/syc-20355679


 Good link.

I went to the ER in 2008 with extreme double vision and every doctor tested me for TIA. They did a bunch of tests, like "follow my finger with your eyes" and checking if my hand strength was the same in each hand. They asked if I had had trouble talking or had had slurred speech and some other stuff. They did a CT scan. They finally said that it was definitely not a TIA. It was probably a weird form of migraine. They gave me a referral to the hospital ophthalmology department to rule out an eye cause. It never did get satisfactorily explained.

My mum had two or three strokes and a number of TIAs. Back in the 1970s, doctors told her there was no such thing as a mini-stroke, which was how she described it, because it felt similar to the stroke she had had. Mini-stroke is one of the ways TIAs are described now.

Rodentraiser, I think asking for a referral to neurologist, as GG suggested, would be a good idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> I just spent last Thursday night and then Saturday morning in the ER with something the first doctor on Thursday said was a TIA...My cousin says she hears of people getting these in their sleep all the time and doesn't think they're that dangerous (I have to admit, if I had been asleep, I wouldn't have known I had one)...


*rr*, *GG* and *taxy* gave you good advice. FWIW, I had an aunt who experienced TIAs for many years, probably starting sometime in her 70s. She lived to 96 and was decently healthy for a woman her age. Her biggest medical challenge was poor hearing.

Good luck finding a doctor who helps you through this hurdle.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you, GG, that is a good link. Thank you also Taxlady and CG.

I'm supposed to have a last MRI in January because of the aneurysm I had 4 years ago and my doctor there is head of neurology. I'm thinking of calling on Monday and asking if I should come in earlier.

I haven't called my eye doctor yet. Guess I'll do that on Monday as well.

I had double vision, light-headedness, and some tingling in my lips on one side. On my first visit to the ER, they did an MRI, an MRA, and an EKG. The second time I ended up there they did a second EKG. 

It sounds like there really isn't anything else they can do. For sure I can lose a lot of weight, but I don't know about exercising with my back as bad as it is. I'll be moving to my lot in March or April and that will be good for a couple of reasons. I won't be sitting in front of the computer all day and I will be getting much more exercise than I am now. 

Guess I have to hold on till then.


----------



## Addie

I got the best news Today. 

For the past couple of years I have had an ulcer on each leg. One led to the leg being amputated. 

Since I came home from the surgery, I have had a nurse here every other day to check on the other ulcer. *No more nurse visits. *The ulcer has finally closed completely. They finally listened to me. By letting the air get at it, a scab formed over it and it healed itself!

They insisted that I needed a band-aid at the least. So I would let the nurse put one on, an as soon as she would leave I would take it right off. 

We have a very serious traffic problem in Eastie every morning. We would sit at a stand still for almost an hour or even longer just to get in town to see the doctor that was taking care of the second ulcer. I finally threw a tizzy fit and refused to go see him for a simple five minute visit. Just long enough to put a band aid on it.

It has only taken eleven years to get them to believe me when I say "I know what I am doing." A person doesn't raise five kids, three of them boys, without knowing something about healing boo boos and owies. I was only lacking someone to kiss my boo boos and make them all better.


----------



## taxlady

A friend mentioned to me that I should consider eliminating solanine from my diet, because it can aggravate inflammation and can be a problem for people with arthritis. That's in much of the nightshade family. I did some research and it seems to be backed up by science.

So, I am doing a two week test to see if it helps. No potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, or capsicum (both sweet and hot). I've been doing it for about a week. I noticed improvement after two days. When the two weeks are over, I will start adding back foods one at a time, so I can see if it's all or just some of them. Some are apparently worse than others. Of all of the things I'm not eating now, it's the hot peppers I miss the most.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> A friend mentioned to me that I should consider eliminating solanine from my diet, because it can aggravate inflammation and can be a problem for people with arthritis. That's in much of the nightshade family. I did some research and it seems to be backed up by science.
> 
> So, I am doing a two week test to see if it helps. No potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, or capsicum (both sweet and hot). I've been doing it for about a week. I noticed improvement after two days. When the two weeks are over, I will start adding back foods one at a time, so I can see if it's all or just some of them. Some are apparently worse than others. Of all of the things I'm not eating now, it's the hot peppers I miss the most.


Interesting. Can you point me to the research you found?

Are you keeping a chart or something to track your response?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. Can you point me to the research you found?
> 
> Are you keeping a chart or something to track your response?


  D'oh! I forgot to take note of where I found it. There sure were a lot of links that were mostly woo.


 Yes, I'm keeping track in a spreadsheet. The improvement has increased. Of course it might just be that the flare I was having is going away. I'll have a better idea as I add foods back and over time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm someone who would like to know if this helps, *taxy*. I do notice I ache more some days if I've eaten certain foods the day or two before, or if I'm on a food binge - like a lot of bread-type things. When "The Chew" was still on TV, Michael Symon did some version (or maybe THE version) of "The Whole30 Diet", which has you avoid a whole bunch of foods thought to trigger reactions in people. After 30 days you add foods back in slowly and see if you react to anything once it's returned to your diet. It just seems simpler to me to eat what you like and complain afterwards.  FWIW, he's mentioned coming out with a book about it, and a whole bunch of recipes for tasty foods that eliminate trigger foods sometime next year. I'll wait until the library gets a copy.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm someone who would like to know if this helps, *taxy*. I do notice I ache more some days if I've eaten certain foods the day or two before, or if I'm on a food binge - like a lot of bread-type things. When "The Chew" was still on TV, Michael Symon did some version (or maybe THE version) of "The Whole30 Diet", which has you avoid a whole bunch of foods thought to trigger reactions in people. After 30 days you add foods back in slowly and see if you react to anything once it's returned to your diet. *It just seems simpler to me to eat what you like and complain afterwards.*  FWIW, he's mentioned coming out with a book about it, and a whole bunch of recipes for tasty foods that eliminate trigger foods sometime next year. I'll wait until the library gets a copy.


If it was just complaining, I would agree. This is bad enough that when we went to a SciFi convention for the weekend, I was using a wheel chair. The first improvement is that I can walk down the stairs a bit more like normal. I don't have to take a step, then put the other foot on the same stair and repeat that all the way down the stairs.  Today's improvement is that I can walk around a little bit without my cane, without pain.


----------



## JustJoel

For those of you suffering with chronic pain:

I found this article about a new painkiller. It hasn’t been approved by the FDA yet, but trials on animals have been promising. It’s non-narcotic, non-addictive, and it targets very specific neurons. It’s an injection, given under anesthetic, that gives relief for long periods of time.


----------



## taxlady

JustJoel said:


> For those of you suffering with chronic pain:
> 
> I found this article about a new painkiller. It hasn’t been approved by the FDA yet, but trials on animals have been promising. It’s non-narcotic, non-addictive, and it targets very specific neurons. It’s an injection, given under anesthetic, that gives relief for long periods of time.


 Cool article. I'm not quite ready for something that potent. I heard about it in a SciShow video two days ago. I didn't realize they had gotten so far in the testing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBb436aT4j0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CarolPa

I haven't been around here for a while, just an occasional fly-by.  It seems I have really missed a lot!  So many people are going through some serious medical issues.  It makes me realize that mine are minor-to-annoying by comparison and I have no call to be complaining.  



Addie, I'm sorry for all you have been through, but it sounds like you are adjusting to life as an amputee.  I hope you continue to improve for years to come!  I really can't imagine anyone actually ASKING to see your stump!  There are a lot of things I have never seen, but I don't ask people to show me their!!!!  I would give them a shocked look and say "Go get your own!!"



Me?  I had a heart attack in April.  I have had heart disease since 2000, and open heart surgery in 2008, but never had a heart attack...until now.   Our ambulance crew is so good, by the time I arrived at the hospital I felt fine.  I could have walked in if they would have let me.  But they treated me in the ER, admitted me to an already overcrowded hospital for 5 days, did lots of tests.  I got another stent, and was told that my aortic valve is kaput and needs to be replaced.  Haven't done it yet, because I feel fine, so far.  Other than that I have pain that travels all over in different places.  Other than some that I know is OA, I haven't had an official diagnosis because I won't do the tests that the DR recommends.  It's off and on, and it's minor compared to what I've been reading here.  WOW!  I don't want cortisone shots because of what it does to my blood sugar, and I don't want another surgery.  I'm handling it ok so far.  From what I've been reading here, others are getting diagnosis and treatments that aren't working.


I hope all find help for their problems and start to feel better soon!


----------



## Addie

Carol, thank you for your comments. Each day I am trying to learn to do something on my own without any help. It is driving Pirate crazy. He has to just stand by and keep his mouth shut and let me figure it out. But I don't hesitate to ask him if I need help.

I was thinking of you and your husband the other day. The last time or so, he was battling the rash that was so painful for him. Heart attacks can be so scary. So far I have had three. But only one was serious. And I was already in the hospital when that one happened. I have learned (finally!) to go slow. At my age, I can't run in any marathons. 

This past week, I have finally gotten rid of the nurses showing up every other day just to change a band aid. No more medical cart in the way. I think I had more medical supplies here is my home, than any hospital. So Pirate has been rearranging the apartment so I can get around the apartment easier. I would be so lost without him here. 


Just keep plugging away Carol. It took me 11 years before I could get it through the heads of my medical team, that age does not make you stupid. I know how to change a band aid. Just don't let pig headiness get in the way of stupidity. Your aorta problem sounds very serious. My biggest problem has always been circulation. 

Go slow, the housework will be there tomorrow. Check your medical plan to see if you entitled to have a homemaker come in a couple of times a week. In this building every Wednesday homemakers take over. Residents aren't allowed to use the laundry facilities. The homemakers take it over. 

Today my challengers are to make a Yankee Pot Roast for dinner, learn a new way to get in and out of the shower, make a pumpkin cheesecake for my daughter, and peel a big bag of apples so Pirate can make an apple pie for my daughter to take to her hosts home for Thanksgiving dinner. Sounds like a lot, but I have finally learned to say "No" if I can't do it. 

It is good to see you back. Try to stay healthy. We all missed you. Welcome back.


----------



## taxlady

It's been a bit more than two weeks since I eliminated nightshades from my diet. I was wondering if it was time to start reintroducing them one at a time. Well, I'm really glad I didn't. I seem to be having a flare. I need the cane even for walking two metres. I have to be very careful how I step or it hurts. If I had started reintroducing a food, I would have thought that it was a culprit. I did wonder if the improvement was coincidental with a flare being over. I guess I'm going to have to do this several times to get a good understanding of what does and doesn't affect the inflammation.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It's been a bit more than two weeks since I eliminated nightshades from my diet. I was wondering if it was time to start reintroducing them one at a time. Well, I'm really glad I didn't. I seem to be having a flare. I need the cane even for walking two metres. I have to be very careful how I step or it hurts. If I had started reintroducing a food, I would have thought that it was a culprit. I did wonder if the improvement was coincidental with a flare being over. I guess I'm going to have to do this several times to get a good understanding of what does and doesn't affect the inflammation.



There are two other possibilities. One of the meds you may be on for some other ailment, or another food that you ate just prior to the flare up. Start a daily diary. Log in every bite of food, time eaten, time of reaction (if any)how long reaction lasted. I know it will be a pain in the butt, but after a while, it will become your (b)ible.  Also speak to your PCP. See if he can refer you to a rheumatologist that would have some answers.


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear you Taxy.  I've been lucky in that I'm usually able to pinpoint what's causing the flares.  It is also usually because I over-indulge in some of my favourites.  Shrimp, asparagus, spinach are the worst culprits for me. Luckily the nightshades (tomatoes in particular) also cause belly aches if I over-indulge.  When consequences happen within 10 to 20 minutes it is not so hard to control. 

Unfortunately, although we know the cause of the nephropathy (and no, I'm not diabetic) it is a long road back.  I may never completely heal as the damage may be too much so it is just a matter of time.

In the meanwhile, I'm thankful I don't need the canes to walk anymore. As long as I have good soles on shoes and slippers, the pains are bearable and I'm even starting to go for walks with the dog again. She's a happy dog! 

That's feet taken care of - now working on Lumbar and shoulders...  

Thinking of you girl...  hang in there!


----------



## taxlady

Dragnlaw, sorry to hear about the nephropathy. Is that what happens when you eat "wrong" foods?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Nephropathy* is a broad medical term used to denote disease or damage of the kidney, which can eventually result in kidney failure.


I believe Dragn meant Neuropathy disease or dysfunction of one or more peripheral nerves, typically causing numbness or weakness.


----------



## CarolPa

Taxlady, have you tried taking Turmeric with Pepperine?  Last year I started having very bad foot pain making it very difficult to walk.  I started taking Turmeric and in about 2 months the pain cleared up.   It was gone for several months and I stopped taking the Turmeric.  Then in March of this year it started up again but in the other foot.  Back on the Turmeric, and in several months, the pain is gone once again.  I can't swear to the fact that the Turmeric made the difference or the flare was just over, but I don't intend to stop the Turmeric again.  It is said to fight inflammation.  I have never been able to pinpoint any food that is causing the pain.



I do not normally take supplements, but I read a lot about this one and decided to try it.  I'm so glad I did.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Nephropathy* is a broad medical term used to denote disease or damage of the kidney, which can eventually result in kidney failure.
> 
> 
> I believe Dragn meant Neuropathy disease or dysfunction of one or more peripheral nerves, typically causing numbness or weakness.



*Absolutely correct Princess - thank you* I never even noticed the switch in names.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Taxlady, have you tried taking Turmeric with Pepperine?  Last year I started having very bad foot pain making it very difficult to walk.  I started taking Turmeric and in about 2 months the pain cleared up.   It was gone for several months and I stopped taking the Turmeric.  Then in March of this year it started up again but in the other foot.  Back on the Turmeric, and in several months, the pain is gone once again.  I can't swear to the fact that the Turmeric made the difference or the flare was just over, but I don't intend to stop the Turmeric again.  It is said to fight inflammation.  I have never been able to pinpoint any food that is causing the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not normally take supplements, but I read a lot about this one and decided to try it.  I'm so glad I did.


It is already on my list of things to try. I just have to wait until I figure out this nightshade thing. If I start trying different things at once, I will have no clear idea of what is doing what. I'm glad you mentioned that it took two months for it to work. Did it start working before that and keep improving? Is the foot pain arthritis? If so, which kind of arthritis?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Nephropathy* is a broad medical term used to denote disease or damage of the kidney, which can eventually result in kidney failure.
> 
> 
> I believe Dragn meant Neuropathy disease or dysfunction of one or more peripheral nerves, typically causing numbness or weakness.



Thank you PF. I saw that, but even though I have the knowledge, I lack that certificate giving me permission to will allow me to correct others.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Thank you PF. I saw that, but even though I have the knowledge, I lack that certificate giving me permission to will allow me to correct others.


What certificate would that be?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> What certificate would that be?



As you know PF is an RN. She has the certificate. I don't.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> As you know PF is an RN. She has the certificate. I don't.


You don't need to be an RN to correct errors people make in medical terminology. Also, an RN has a license, not a certificate.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You don't need to be an RN to correct errors people make in medical terminology. Also, an RN has a license, not a certificate.



When she graduated, she received a certificate from the nursing school. She doesn't get her license from her nursing school. 

I don't like to give medical advice to or correct someone else. That is what PCPs are for.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> When she graduated, she received a certificate from the nursing school. She doesn't get her license from her nursing school.
> 
> I don't like to give medical advice to or correct someone else. That is what PCPs are for.


Some RNs get bachelor's degrees. But it's not the education that allows health care providers to legally provide medical care and advice to specific patients; they have to pass a licensing exam. My point, though, is that it's not necessary to be a licensed health care provider to share information or correct terminology.

It's pretty funny, though, to see you say you don't like to give medical advice or correct people given how many times I've seen you do both over the years


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it's odd that you are still both arguing over what schooling I have and what it is called.


 I am an RN-BSN (Bachelor of Science-Nursing), RNAC (Nursing Assessment Coordinator), CWCN (Wound Care Nurse), RN-BC Gerontology.  I am working on a Nursing Home Administrator Certification - NHA.


Or most commonly known as PF or Princess.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's odd that you are still both arguing over what schooling I have and what it is called.


 Sometimes its just the thrill of the argument..  
Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Sometimes its just the thrill of the argument..
> Ross



I am not one to start an argument. 

I have never know a nurse who doesn't continue with her medical education. 

PF, no matter what initials you are able to place after your RN, I still love you. Even if you were the janitor who cleans up after the patient goes home.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's odd that you are still both arguing over what schooling I have and what it is called.


The discussion was never about your education, but what it allows RNs, or non-RNs, to do.

In any case, it's done now.

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## msmofet

I haven't been cooking much. Been at DD's mercy. I have a bad case of of poisin ivy. Both hands, both arms, face from just below eyes all the way down my neck. Even on my lips. Doc gave my a shot in the hip, 2 prednisoze med packs and antibiotic. Symtoms started just after thanksgiving. But I just thought it was dry, itchy skin rash, till the weeping began. I started treatment on monday and I am still so itchy but not weeping any more. Still seem to have some blisters. My skin is so tight and dry. My lips have scabs on them and feel like extreme chapped. I am so miserable. NO clue how I got ot except DD went hiking. I am badly allergic to the stuff. No one else seems to be bothered by it but me. 

Tonight I asked DD to make pot roast (I will walk her through it). I need comfort food.


----------



## Dawgluver

That sounds horrid,msm! You definitely deserve some comfort food! Hope the nasty stuff goes away quickly.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That sounds horrid,msm! You definitely deserve some comfort food! Hope the nasty stuff goes away quickly.


 What Dawg said.
(((Great big, gentle, virtual hugs)))


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> That sounds horrid,msm! You definitely deserve some comfort food! Hope the nasty stuff goes away quickly.





taxlady said:


> What Dawg said.
> (((Great big, gentle, virtual hugs)))



Thank you ladies.

I called for emergency doc appt. When I got there the doc winced when looked at me. They got me out pretty quick. I also have it one other inconvient place.


----------



## Rascal

About 30 years ago I worked in an office with about 8 women. Man were they a catty bunch.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry, msm. I feel for you. I've had only mild reactions and have been uncomfortable. You must be terribly miserable. Time to send someone out to get you a lotion with jewelweed. Jewelweed is Mother Nature's antidote. I saw some at a naturopathic store when I stopped there yesterday to buy lavender oil for the unscented fabric softener I use on my sheets. Himself and I think of most items in a store like that as woo-woo medicine, but sometimes things like jewelweed actually help. Good luck and heal quickly.


----------



## Kayelle

Rascal said:


> About 30 years ago I worked in an office with about 8 women. Man were they a catty bunch.
> 
> Russ




What called for that and what the heck is that suppose to mean?? 
____________________________________________



MsM, I'm so sorry you're suffering, sending you healing best wishes..


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> What called for that and what the heck is that suppose to mean??
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> MsM, I'm so sorry you're suffering, sending you healing best wishes..



Thank you Kay


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> What called for that and what the heck is that suppose to mean??



He's referring to my conversation with Addie. Apparently he's one of those guys who likes to disparage women who have a disagreement, as if we're all supposed to get along all the time. I'm sure he also tells random women to smile


----------



## GotGarlic

Msmofet, I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. It sounds awful. I hope you can get some relief soon {{{msmofet}}}


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> Msmofet, I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. It sounds awful. I hope you can get some relief soon {{{msmofet}}}



Thank you GG.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Msmofet, I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. It sounds awful. I hope you can get some relief soon {{{msmofet}}}


 
+1....sure hope you feel better very soon, MsM!


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> +1....sure hope you feel better very soon, MsM!



Thank you Cheryl


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> He's referring to my conversation with Addie. Apparently he's one of those guys who likes to disparage women who have a disagreement, as if we're all supposed to get along all the time. I'm sure he also tells random women to smile




Geeze I hate those sexist random stereotype remarks such as catty women and assertive men.

 Gah..


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's odd that you are still both arguing over what schooling I have and what it is called.
> 
> 
> I am an RN-BSN (Bachelor of Science-Nursing), RNAC (Nursing Assessment Coordinator), CWCN (Wound Care Nurse), RN-BC Gerontology.  I am working on a Nursing Home Administrator Certification - NHA.
> 
> 
> Or most commonly known as PF or Princess.




NHA?  Really?   Will you be employed as a NHA?


----------



## bethzaring

msmofet said:


> I haven't been cooking much. Been at DD's mercy. I have a bad case of of poisin ivy. Both hands, both arms, face from just below eyes all the way down my neck. Even on my lips. Doc gave my a shot in the hip, 2 prednisoze med packs and antibiotic. Symtoms started just after thanksgiving. But I just thought it was dry, itchy skin rash, till the weeping began. I started treatment on monday and I am still so itchy but not weeping any more. Still seem to have some blisters. My skin is so tight and dry. My lips have scabs on them and feel like extreme chapped. I am so miserable. NO clue how I got ot except DD went hiking. I am badly allergic to the stuff. No one else seems to be bothered by it but me.
> 
> Tonight I asked DD to make pot roast (I will walk her through it). I need comfort food.




I am very sensitive to poison ivy....used to be able to look at a photograph of it and get it.. Jewelweed works.  I didn't know it came in a preparation.  I used to grow it but it doesn't grow in the winter.  

 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> NHA?  Really?   Will you be employed as a NHA?




I'm getting the  certification, time will tell if I end up with the job.  Sounds like something I can do when I get a bit older.  I could conceivably work into my 70's, if my health holds up.  I think it would be nice to have a nurse as an Administrator, we understand the work involved.


----------



## Caslon

Not the sick room, not petty vents exactly.  A comment between the two.  Microscopic bugs that bite you. I don't like the idea of things causing itch bites that you can only see thru a microscope. They live in the grass outside my condo. According to Google results, they usually feed on the grass (next to my condo ground unit next to a golf course), but will feed off you when blown into your condo by the grounds crew stirring them up into the air.  It's no wonder that you can buy finer meshed screens to keep them out.

I sprayed down a lot of area with alcohol, the sudden evaporation chill kills them. I didn't go so far as to place every piece of clothing in a bag and close it up for a month.

First time in my life I've had to deal with bugs that make you itch that you can't see.

Cold water wash supposedly kills them. I'm going to add ice cubes to my clothes washer for the next 3 washes.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> It's been a bit more than two weeks since I eliminated nightshades from my diet. I was wondering if it was time to start reintroducing them one at a time. Well, I'm really glad I didn't. I seem to be having a flare. I need the cane even for walking two metres. I have to be very careful how I step or it hurts. If I had started reintroducing a food, I would have thought that it was a culprit. I did wonder if the improvement was coincidental with a flare being over. I guess I'm going to have to do this several times to get a good understanding of what does and doesn't affect the inflammation.


I started reintroducing hot peppers into my diet on Sunday. So far so good. No ill effects. They may actually be helping a bit. I am really, really pleased that I don't have to give up the hot peppers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm happy for you, *taxy*. Nothing better than to be able to eat the things you love.


----------



## JustJoel

Well, this is the last place I expected to find myself this morning. I went to the ER last night because of excruciating pain on my left rib cage, and they admitted me very early in the am with pneumonia. They gave me what they call breakfast. Everything on the plate _looked_ like something familiar. It actually had a familiar taste too, from my childhood. White paste! Why is hospital food even worse than airline food? Why do they not even make an effort?


----------



## taxlady

Oh no Joel. I hope you feel better soon. God bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## JustJoel

Thanks very much, TL

Apropos of nothing, are you familiar with a Japanese film called, in English, _A Taxing Woman_? It’s by the same filmmaker who brought us _Tampopo_. Very funny!


----------



## taxlady

JustJoel said:


> Thanks very much, TL
> 
> Apropos of nothing, are you familiar with a Japanese film called, in English, _A Taxing Woman_? It’s by the same filmmaker who brought us _Tampopo_. Very funny!


Nope, but I love Tampopo. It's one of my five all time favourite movies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Three weeks ago:
Week One: Sinus stuffiness and headaches - OTC meds helped
Week Two: Viral Influenza - by then too late for an antiviral, sat it out at home for 1.5 days and over the weekend, sinuses still bothering me and my ears filled up with fluids, couldn't hear and my balance was thrown off.
Week Three: Went to work on Monday, no more fever, cough gone, but my ears still remained filled, really couldn't hear and I walked like I had two shots of alcohol. Yesterday, I finally went to the doctor, couldn't stand feeling like I was underwater with the hearing problem. Ear infection, both ears, the doctor said the only reason my ears didn't hurt was because the Sudafed I was taking was draining my ears slowly (and giving me a sore throat). One day of antibiotics and steroids, I can hear better, left ear still filled,  but the steroids are interrupting my sleep. 

So, here I am after two in the morning (woke at 12:30 am) and I need to be up and getting ready for work in 2.5 hours.
Think I will feed the animals and head for a restaurant breakfast...but, the only restaurant open all night is in Nebraska, about 21 miles away.


And how is everyone else doing this cold and windy morning?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Better than you are, my dear. So sorry you're putting up with so much yuck. Hope you are all better soon.


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> Well, this is the last place I expected to find myself this morning. I went to the ER last night because of excruciating pain on my left rib cage, and they admitted me very early in the am with pneumonia. They gave me what they call breakfast. Everything on the plate _looked_ like something familiar. It actually had a familiar taste too, from my childhood. White paste! Why is hospital food even worse than airline food? Why do they not even make an effort?



And my doctors wonder why I have lost weight. If you want to lose weight get admitted to a hospital. They have to feed folks with all kinds of allergies. Some no salt, others no seafood, certain veggies, those on coumadin, no green veggies, no sugar, no gluten, no lactose, etc. So the food is horrible. According to our taste buds. But for patients who have any allergies, are used to the taste of this wonderful food they bring us. 

I used to pretend to be sleeping when I saw them delivering trays. Then when no one was around I would look at what I was given. Next I would turn over and go to sleep deliberately. 

Sorry to hear about the pneumonia. I still have my cold, bringing up phlegm and now it has started to turn green. A  definite sign of developing pneumonia. Guess I will have to let my new medical team know about that today. I really do not want to be in the hospital over Christmas. Their holiday meals are just as bad as their daily meals. Hurry up and get better.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Three weeks ago:
> Week One: Sinus stuffiness and headaches - OTC meds helped
> Week Two: Viral Influenza - by then too late for an antiviral, sat it out at home for 1.5 days and over the weekend, sinuses still bothering me and my ears filled up with fluids, couldn't hear and my balance was thrown off.
> Week Three: Went to work on Monday, no more fever, cough gone, but my ears still remained filled, really couldn't hear and I walked like I had two shots of alcohol. Yesterday, I finally went to the doctor, couldn't stand feeling like I was underwater with the hearing problem. Ear infection, both ears, the doctor said the only reason my ears didn't hurt was because the Sudafed I was taking was draining my ears slowly (and giving me a sore throat). One day of antibiotics and steroids, I can hear better, left ear still filled,  but the steroids are interrupting my sleep.
> 
> So, here I am after two in the morning (woke at 12:30 am) and I need to be up and getting ready for work in 2.5 hours.
> Think I will feed the animals and head for a restaurant breakfast...but, the only restaurant open all night is in Nebraska, about 21 miles away.
> 
> 
> And how is everyone else doing this cold and windy morning?



Oh dear! Please hurry up and tell us you are all better.

That is what is going on with my cough. Now I am bringing up light green phlegm. Other than that, I have to report that I really am feeling so much better. I am adjusting daily to what I can do and what I can't do with one leg. 

Today I am going to meet my new medical team. I am actually looking forward to it. They have me listed as being seen "By Appointment Only". So when they called me yesterday, they *asked me *to set the day and time. I think I am going to love this place. Winthrop always demanded that I HAD to come in so they could just weight me or check my blood pressure. 

I will be 80 years old in March. From this day forward I just want my life to be calm and uncluttered with someone else's rules and needs. It took Winthrop 12 years to finally accept the fact that I do have intelligence. I am not one of their Alzheimer patients. If I really need medical care immediately, I know how to dial 911. And this past year unfortunately, I had to do it quite often in 2018. And in the process, lost a leg. 

Take care Princess. We all need and love you. I hope you will be spending Christmas with your family in their home. Nothing like go home to Mommy's cooking. Lots of hugs and kisses along with hurry and get all better flying your way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> Well, this is the last place I expected to find myself this morning. I went to the ER last night because of excruciating pain on my left rib cage, and they admitted me very early in the am with pneumonia...


You and Mark have to stop taking turns in the hospital! Seriously, though, I hope you and your lung are feeling better. Sorry about the sucky hospital food. I can't comment on recent offerings, but I remember not wanting to eat much when I was in after having our kids. Might have had something to do with post-op pain.


----------



## Kayelle

Dear Joel and PF, I'm really sorry to hear about your illnesses and hope you both feel better soon.


 Thanks so much for not giving detailed color details about your phlegm.  Ghahh...


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending best wishes to PF and Joel as well...ugh, it's never a good time to be under the weather, let alone during the Christmas holiday season. 


Addie, hoping you're better soon, seriously.  I have to say as well, sometimes I'm eating while reading posts here and I could do without hearing such details of the colors of your, ummm....we get it....I nearly gagged today.


----------



## JustJoel

Thank you all for your kind good wishes.

As far the the “cuisine” here, a couple of notes to no one in particular (I’m sure none of you all currently run a hospital kitchen):

English muffins are meant to be _toasted!_ especially if they’re not fork-split!

Non-fat Italian salad dressing that’s filled with odd chemicals to make up for the flavor lost with the fat is probably worse for one than a decent vinaigrette made with olive oil, balsamic, and a few herbs and spices, or didn’t you get the memo? Olive oil is tasty _and_ healthy! Even for cardiac patients!

If you cook sole until it’s actually _tough_, that’s quite an accomplishment! For Moses’ sake, sole is one of the ocean’s most delicate fish; how do you make it tough? Tan it first?

Nobody likes little boxes of orange juice, except maybe schoolkids and their moms. They make little plastic bottles, too. But of course you’d have serve _those_ with actual adult cups.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JustJoel said:


> Thank you all for your kind good wishes.
> 
> As far the the “cuisine” here, a couple of notes to no one in particular (I’m sure none of you all currently run a hospital kitchen):
> 
> English muffins are meant to be _toasted!_ especially if they’re not fork-split!
> 
> Non-fat Italian salad dressing that’s filled with odd chemicals to make up for the flavor lost with the fat is probably worse for one than a decent vinaigrette made with olive oil, balsamic, and a few herbs and spices, or didn’t you get the memo? Olive oil is tasty _and_ healthy! Even for cardiac patients!
> 
> If you cook sole until it’s actually _tough_, that’s quite an accomplishment! For Moses’ sake, sole is one of the ocean’s most delicate fish; how do you make it tough? Tan it first?
> 
> Nobody likes little boxes of orange juice, except maybe schoolkids and their moms. They make little plastic bottles, too. But of course you’d have serve _those_ with actual adult cups.




ROFL!!!


I told the last hospital, after getting 2 stents in my heart, "If you serve me a diabetic/cardiac diet I will not eat."  I even had my PCP write me an allergy to artificial sweeteners.  Luckily I have/had my two favorite males (Shrek and my Dad) bring me food I could/would eat. I am definitely a non-compliant patient when it comes to what I eat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  I was actually able to taste what I ate yesterday, something that was missing for almost two weeks.  My ears are draining and I can halfway hear. I was able to wear my Cpap, for the first time in almost three weeks, last night. On the mend and feeling better.


----------



## CarolPa

On Nov 27, my husband slipped on ice at the gas station and broke his hip.  The next day he had surgery to repair the hip.  The next morning he woke up with chest pains.  They did tests including a catheterization and found that he had blocked arteries that were not stentable.  He needed opn heart surgery.  Before doing that, they checked his carotid arteries and found one blocked 90%, so that had to be taken care of, also. 



After 2 weeks in the hospital in horrible pain, both the hip and his chest, he was moved to a nursing home from hell for rehab.  The rehab was OK, but most of his time was spent in bed watching TV, when the TVs were working.  They went out twice in one week.  His first room mate was almost ready to go home so he was nice, but then they moved in a 96 year old man who was very hard of hearing and hollared night and day.  DH was not able to sleep at all.  He probably should have stayed there for another week, but just couldn't stand another minute of it, so he was discharged on Tuesday of this week and is home to recouperate, with nurses and physical therapist coming in.  He is doing fairly well, but still has a lot of pain.  He took care of me after 3 surgeries and now I'm returning the favor, but it's very hard, as my health is not great, and I have little to no help.  His kids call, ask him how he is, he says he's good, and that it for a few more days.  I don't dare complain, because they just say "You can do it."  He needs sleep.  I need sleep, but it seems we are seeing some light at the end of the tunnel and one day this will be all a memory.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Carol. What a horrible series of unfortunate events, and right before the holidays  Would it work to ask his children for specific help rather than complain? Ask them to stop at the grocery store on the way over to see him, or to stay with him for an hour or two so you can run errands? Sometimes people need specific suggestions.

I hope he feels better soon and you can get some relief.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Carol, so sad to hear this. Healing thoughts and hopes for both of you for a complete and painless recovery!


----------



## JustJoel

Dreadful story, Carol, for your whole family. Unfortunately, it’s not an uncommon one. Mark went through a horrible experience in a rehab facility after having a stroke and breaking his hip. Four dreadful months, and we’re looking into litigation for medical negligence. 

I hope things are looking up for you and your husband. Best wishes for his recovery!


----------



## Andy M.

Carol, You two have been through a terrible stretch of time. I"m so sorry you had to endure it all. 

I'm glad to hear things are improving. I hope you can get some help from other family members.


----------



## Addie

Carol, you need to look into your medical insurance to see if the pay for a part time caretaker. This service is not a luxury, but a necessity. For not only your husbands well being, but yours also. Medicare just may pay for part of it and State Medicaid pays the rest. Worth looking into.


----------



## Addie

Carol, I just reread your post. His kids need to wake up. I don't blame you if you don't want to start a family, but his kids need to hear the truth. I hope when they call, you are not waking him up for a phone call. 

There is bit of advice doctors give new mothers who claim they are exhausted. 
"When baby sleeps, you take a nap also." Not bad advice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So sorry to read about your troubles, Carol. I hope your dear hubby heals quickly and completely. Take care of yourself, too. I hope your holidays end up being happy, and the new year brings you good health.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh my gosh, Carol.  Good to hear from you again, sorry it's under these circumstances.   Best wishes to DH for a speedy recovery, and try to take care of yourself as well!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry, Carol. What a horrible series of unfortunate events, and right before the holidays  Would it work to ask his children for specific help rather than complain? Ask them to stop at the grocery store on the way over to see him, or to stay with him for an hour or two so you can run errands? Sometimes people need specific suggestions.
> 
> I hope he feels better soon and you can get some relief.


  (((Hugs Carol)))

 I'm so sorry you and your husband are having to go through this.

 GG is right, "Sometimes people need specific suggestions." It's much easier for people to do something specific than to have to figure out what to do. It may also sound a lot easier than what they might imagine helping would entail.


----------



## taxlady

How are things going Carol?


----------



## taxlady

I went for my annual ophthalmologist appointment. My glaucoma is stable, but I have a small cataract in each eye. Nothing to worry about yet. However, I will be seeing the ophthalmologist twice a year from now on. This getting old stuff is annoying.

 Still waiting for my eyes to go back to normal after the dilating drops.

As to the arthritis, cutting out the nightshades really seems to help. Luckily, hot peppers and a bit of raw tomato don't seem to bother me at all. I'm still working my way through the list to see which ones do make a difference. Potatoes and cooked tomatoes make things noticeably worse.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I went for my annual ophthalmologist appointment. My glaucoma is stable, but I have a small cataract in each eye. Nothing to worry about yet. However, I will be seeing the ophthalmologist twice a year from now on. *This getting old stuff is annoying.*
> 
> Still waiting for my eyes to go back to normal after the dilating drops.
> 
> As to the arthritis, cutting out the nightshades really seems to help. Luckily, hot peppers and a bit of raw tomato don't seem to bother me at all. I'm still working my way through the list to see which ones do make a difference. Potatoes and cooked tomatoes make things noticeably worse.



As the saying goes, "Getting old is hard work." 

I have an appointment with my ophthalmologist this coming Monday. I had cataracts taken care of quite a while back. But the lens in one eye slips every so often. So he is keeping an eye (no pun intended) on it every six months, more often if I see a drastic in my vision. Then I know the lens has slipped again.

Under the old plan of Elder Service Plan, you were entitled to only one visit in a 12 month period. Now that we are in the PACE program, I can go as often as necessary and order any glasses I choose to. Even designer frames.

The only time the eye drops bother me is if it is a really sunshiny day. I discovered quite by accident one time, that crying hastens the eye drop effect and dilutes them. So either start thinking really sad thoughts, or poke your finger in your eye.


----------



## Addie

*You May Take A Giant Step Forward*

Well it seems I have turned the corner today. I have been accepted to receive a prosthetic. Next week I will go to have the mold made for my stump. And within the coming month I will be standing with two feet again. I am so excited. I can spend more time out of the wheelchair. 

Right now I have a great deal of problem trying to stand on one leg and not lose my balance. With the prosthetic, that will help solve that problem. Updates to follow. 

When he went to measure my stump, the guy mentioned how short I am. I let him know that I am a legal midget, and this procedure is a tax relief for everyone. Being a legal midget it is considered a medical condition. If I  pay someone to hem a dress for me, that is tax deductible as a medical expense. Any money spent on me, if it is because I cannot reach a shelf, or need a step stool, etc, it is all tax deductible. Unfortunately, I am the only one who will not benefit from this law. I no longer work and do not have to file my taxes anymore.


----------



## Addie

I am not having a good day at all. My stump is hurting me a lot today. This is causing me to be concerned about my appointment tomorrow for my cast being made. I know they have bars for me to hold onto while they make the cast of my stump. I have to stand during the whole process. I think I may just be nervous and worried that they will decide I am not a good candidate for the prosthetic. I don't want to spend the rest of my life in this wheelchair. 

And if they do decide to give me one, I have a *LOT OF HARD WORK* ahead of me. They gave me a thick book explaining everything that is going to happen in the coming months. Kind of scary. All day I keep weeping and crying. I feel like I am right back to the day I looked under the blanket and saw the stump. 

I am having a lot of problems keeping my weight on that I have worked so hard to gain. When I first got sick I was 160 pounds. I quickly started to lose pounds by the tens. I went all the way down to 69 pounds in just a couple of months. Since being released from the hospital, I have made it all the way up to 86 pounds. Every time I showed a weight gain, even if it was just one pound, everyone in the room would applaud.  I would be happy to stop at 90 pounds. Instead at my last weigh-in, I was 82 pounds again. I guess today has to be another "pig out" day. It is extremely important that I maintain the weight I am at when they make the cast. 

The employees that work in the PT room looked at my picture that is in the computer. One of them asked if I had someone else stand in for me when that picture was taken. Today my face is thin and very gaunt. My eyes are sunken in and my cheekbones are sticking out. I look like I was starved during my illness. They want to take a new picture. I don't think so.

God, I hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Hope you are feeling better soon Addie.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there Addie...  It will all come together soon..  

Ross


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Addie.



Thank you TL. Now if only I could only stop this crying jag I seem to be on. I thought I was well past that. The first round came when I came home. I cried for a couple of days because of the loss of my leg. Now it is because I may get a prosthetic. None of this makes sense to me anymore.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hope you feel better soon, Addie.  Your emotions could be on the edge because of things that are unknown.  I am like that sometimes.


----------



## Addie

You wouldn't think so, but my new wheelchair has given me a whole new freedom. For instance:

1. I can turn around in the kitchen and bathroom without getting jammed in or banging into the bottom cabinets.

2. My shoulders don't hurt anymore because the arms are adjustable for height. I would have to bring my shoulders almost to my chin in order to reach over to turn the wheels.  

3. The one footrest I use folds under the seat and not to the side only. It no longer gets in the way of walls. I can get through doorways so much easier.

4. The safety belt has a press release button. Not the kind where I need to use two arthritic hands to release. 

5. The seat is low enough to the floor even with a thickly padded seat that I can often use just my foot to propel myself. 

6. And best of all, I can sit in it all day and not end up in pain. With the old chair (that Winthrop just threw together) I could only sit for an hour. Then back to the bed. I would end up in hideous pain and have to take a narcotic. I HATE to take narcotics. 

I just LOVE my new wheelchair!


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I'm glad to hear the new wheelchair is a blessing.


----------



## Dawgluver

So happy your wheelchair is working out so well for you, Addie!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Pleased that you are enjoying your new wheelchair, Addie..  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Thank you to all of you. 

I went shopping today. Of course just about everything I wanted to buy, would be on a top shelf. No matter how hard you try, there is no way you can hide the fact that you have only one leg. So instead I made sure that everyone who would get in my way, I was handicapped. 

Today we are having a doozy of the snow storm. I got to the supermarket just in time. The store was jammed and there were pallets piled high in every aisle. Spike took one half of the store, and I took the other half. I got finished just in time. My ride pulled up just as I went through the checkout. And I now have my huge green grapes to snack on. I still have to wrap the meats. But that can wait until tonight. Right now I need a nap.

So again, thank you to everyone. I am in good spirits today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad for all of your good news, *Addie*. So much nicer to read.


----------



## caseydog

I just read that _Jeopardy_ host Alex Trebek has been diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer. He says he is going to fight it, but I know he is going to lose the fight -- and it is not going to be a pretty fight. Not a good way to go out. 

"Eat, drink and be merry for $1,000," Alex! 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

I read that earlier too, Casey.  Pancreatic cancer is such a hideous and relentless disease.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, Alex!
I don't think that I'll tell my Mom, she loves him!


----------



## Addie

We have a doctor reporter that had comments after they showed Alex giving the news to the public.

According to her, survival rate for this type of cancer is only 4%. I certainly wouldn't want to be the one facing those odds. 

Over the years I have never heard of one word of scandal regarding Alex. He was born and raised in Canada. I don't know if any of you ever noticed, but every time a question about Canada comes up, he get a big smile on his face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My neighbor's mom beat the odds with pancreatic cancer. After her diagnosis, she lived another 18 years and died of old age.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My neighbor's mom beat the odds with pancreatic cancer. After her diagnosis, she lived another 18 years and died of old age.



Alex's cancer is already in stage four.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> My neighbor's mom beat the odds with pancreatic cancer. After her diagnosis, she lived another 18 years and died of old age.




Somebody has to be the 4%. I hope he wins the odds.

He's in the room with us every single weekday at 7pm, and it feels like a real blow hearing this news.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Somebody has to be the 4%. I hope he wins the odds.
> 
> *He's in the room with us every single weekday at 7pm, and it feels like a real blow hearing this news.*


 
Same here, for* SO *many years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Somebody has to be the 4%. I hope he wins the odds...


Amen.


----------



## caseydog

I lost my next-door neighbor to pancreatic cancer. He was also diagnosed at stage 4. That seems to be common -- apparently it is not often diagnosed early, as my cancer was. 

My hope is that Alex has a good group of family and friends around him, and doctors who will keep him as comfortable as possible. My advice to him would be to quit your diet and exercise routine, and eat good food, and replace the exercise with *play*. If I were in his position, I'd probably sell my house and most of the stuff in it, and find a beach to spend my remaining days on, eating good, really fresh food. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I just came here to crab about how rough I feel. 

Yes, I've seen the  doctor and in spite of getting the first of two injections with the new  Shingles (Shingrix) vaccine last month, I now have the Shingles. 
It's on the back of my head and neck at the hairline and although the rash doesn't look too serious, the other symptoms that go along with Shingles are really hard to deal with. The most distressing is the needles and pins nerve *pain* deep into the tissue. This has been going on for almost a week now and I didn't get to the doctor within the first 48 hrs for the antiviral drug to be useful. I also can't even take anything except worthless Tylenol for the pain because because I'm on a blood thinner. Ice packs are somewhat helpful.
We went to a "Pot Store" (California remember) and I bought for the very first time, some Pot gummies and lotion. I'm an X smoker so I'm afraid to smoke the stuff.
Anyway, thanks for listening and any other ideas are most welcome.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I just came here to crab about how rough I feel.
> 
> Yes, I've seen the  doctor and in spite of getting the first of two injections with the new  Shingles (Shingrix) vaccine last month, I now have the Shingles.


Sorry you got them..  

When Jeannie and I reconnected 26 years ago, she came down with them.. Poor baby was miserable our 1st month of dating...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw *Kayelle*, you have every right to crab. Shingles is just nasty. I'd give you a hug, but that can hurt. I watched both my Mom and our son (who was only a high school freshman at the time) suffer through their bouts. I'm hoping that it skips a generation...

BTW, CBD products are now being recognized as acceptable alternatives to standard medications. In fact, in some cases they provide even more relief with far fewer side effects. Let me know how it works for your shingles pain. I've been thinking about a cream for my fingers - there are days I wake up with pain in my first finger joints and I'd like to find something to make it vamoose.


----------



## taxlady

(((Big, gentle hugs Kayelle)))
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Addie

Oh Kayelle, you have my concern and prayers. I watched my second husband go through a bad bout with them. 

One day I mentioned to my doctor that I had never had measles, chicken pox or any of the childhood diseases. "Can I catch the Shingles from some other person that has them?" The next thing there is a nurse standing there beside me with the needle in hand. 

Take care of yourself. And remember, prayers are always on the way for you. Here's praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle, I am so sorry to hear this!

My Mom had then decades ago and now one of my sisters got them 2 months ago and she too had, I think, both shots of the new vaccine.  I had the old and the first shot of the new vaccine.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh no, Kay!   So sorry to hear this.  I hope it runs its course quickly.   Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts.


----------



## JustJoel

Oh dear, Kayelle! Shingles is like THE WORST non-fatal disease you can get! Mark had it in 2006. He says avoid showers and baths that are warmer than tepid, and stay naked as cloth brushing up against the skin can be agony. Don’t scratch or otherwise touch the sores, as they can be very easily transported to other parts of the body. And avoid touching anyone, as it’s very contagious! And above all else, reduce stress! Hopefully your gummies’ll help with that!
Here’s to quick healing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang, Kayelle!  I am sorry.  Not much help, I do know Gabapentin helps with the nerve pain, but have no first hand experience.  I do know there are some neuro effects with Gabapentin, Shrek had a bad time with it and was unable to drive while taking it.

My best wishes! {{hugs}}


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry to hear that, Kayelle  Sounds awful. I hope you get relief soon [emoji813]


----------



## dragnlaw

As Taxy says...  "Gentle Hugs!"   Hang in there, wishing you the earliest relief!


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, and more gentle hugs, Kay. I had shingles once years ago and it 'bout drove me mad. Bags of frozen peas were the only thing that helped just a bit.


----------



## Rascal

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang, Kayelle!  I am sorry.  Not much help, I do know Gabapentin helps with the nerve pain, but have no first hand experience.  I do know there are some neuro effects with Gabapentin, Shrek had a bad time with it and was unable to drive while taking it.
> 
> My best wishes! {{hugs}}



I take gabapentin daily, I couldn't function without it. Mines for nerve pain from a ruptured oesophagus in 2006. The pain was terrible until my doc prescribed it, it's for epileptics but side effects it dulls nerve pain. I'm good as gold now. I don't think many come through that operation?

Russ


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks to all of you for the get well wishes and ideas to battle this curse. 



*Joel,* it's a good thing I don't have to run around without clothes as it's at the back of my head/neck. The sensitivity to touch is like touching nerve endings for sure.  I must say that natural childbirth was worse and didn't kill me. I know this won't either but....dang!


*Dawg,*  you're so right about those bags of frozen peas! 



*PF*, I looked into the possible side effects with Gabapentin and that's pretty scary stuff indeed. What were Shrek's side effects?



*Russ*, I'm glad it helps you and I assume you don't have the side effects from Gabapentin?


----------



## Rascal

Kayelle, only side effects  I have is occasional sweats, like 5 mins. Other than that,I'm sweet.

I have a friend who also takes it from testicular cancer, he said he gets slight shakes every now and then. I'll take a few sweats over the pain any day.

Russ


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang, Kayelle!  I am sorry.  Not much help, I do know Gabapentin helps with the nerve pain, but have no first hand experience.  I do know there are some neuro effects with Gabapentin, Shrek had a bad time with it and was unable to drive while taking it.
> 
> My best wishes! {{hugs}}



I take 80 mg three times a day and have no side effect from the Gabapentin. It sure works on the pain for me. And having an amputation does put all the nerve endings on edge. Whereas the lowest dose of two codene pills made me absolutely loopy! So now I only take one and even one has a strange effect on me. 

Everyone reacts differently to pain meds. At first right after the amputation, I required massive amounts of pain killers. They did the job for me, but I wanted off of them as fast as possible. So I stopped asking for it. I left it up to the medical team to see me in pain first. 

Be patient Kayelle. It won't last forever. We are all pulling and praying for you. Good luck and remember God is watching over you. Along with SC. They both love you.


----------



## JustJoel

Mark takes gabapentin, 2400 mg spread out over the day. A lot of the side affects are things that Mark is experiencing anyway; it’s hard to tell if they’re side effects of the gab, side effects from another of his meds, or symptoms of something entirely different!


----------



## Rascal

So many people taking gaba.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> So many people taking gaba.
> 
> Russ



Gabapentin has little to do with GABA, as I understand it. It was originally developed to control epileptic seizures. It has since been found to help with a lot of other conditions. The best part seems to be that it is pretty hard to abuse. 

I have intermittent insomnia issues, and gabapentin was prescribed by my doctor for that, because it is safer than prescription sleep aids. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> Gabapentin has little to do with GABA, as I understand it. It was originally developed to control epileptic seizures. It has since been found to help with a lot of other conditions. The best part seems to be that it is pretty hard to abuse.
> 
> I have intermittent insomnia issues, and gabapentin was prescribed by my doctor for that, because it is safer than prescription sleep aids.
> 
> CD



I only said gaba to shorten it, didn't know there was another drug like that.
It really is an amazing drug. 

Russ


----------



## Addie

I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in Massachusetts, gabapentin has been labeled a "street drug" and you have to show an active Identification in order to get your script filled. 

Pirate has in the past a script for it and I couldn't even  pick it up for him. BTW in Boston one Gabapentin goes for $10 on the street. And some doctors, when  you go back for a refill, you have to give a urine sample first to make sure you are not just selling them. 

At my age, I don't get questioned. The system just figures I guess, that I should have my last days painless. Even though I receive six capsules a day, I don't always take that many. As time goes on the pain is less and less. Gabapentin reacts differently on everyone. For some it is a blessing, others a curse. It can become addictive.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in Massachusetts, gabapentin has been labeled a "street drug" and you have to show an active Identification in order to get your script filled.
> 
> Pirate has in the past a script for it and I couldn't even  pick it up for him. BTW in Boston one Gabapentin goes for $10 on the street. And some doctors, when  you go back for a refill, you have to give a urine sample first to make sure you are not just selling them.
> 
> At my age, I don't get questioned. The system just figures I guess, that I should have my last days painless. Even though I receive six capsules a day, I don't always take that many. As time goes on the pain is less and less. Gabapentin reacts differently on everyone. For some it is a blessing, others a curse. It can become addictive.



It is not a "listed" drug in Texas. From my own research, and I research EVERYTHING I take, and discuss it with my sister, an RN of 35 years, it is a pretty safe drug. It really is pretty hard to abuse. Not impossible, but not easy, either. 

I assume you take it for "phantom" pain, which is one of the things it seems to help with. If it works, take it. It is certainly safer than taking an opioid pain killer. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> It is not a "listed" drug in Texas. From my own research, and I research EVERYTHING I take, and discuss it with my sister, an RN of 35 years, it is a pretty safe drug. It really is pretty hard to abuse. Not impossible, but not easy, either.
> 
> I assume you take it for "phantom" pain, which is one of the things it seems to help with. If it works, take it. It is certainly safer than taking an opioid pain killer.
> CD



I used to take it for that. But the pain is less and less as time go on. Although every amputee I have talked to, have said they still had the Ghost Pain even two years after the surgery. I have been taking it for the Rheumatoid Arthritis in both hips. 

Most of the time I don't even know when the Ghost Pain hits. It only lasts for about 5-10 seconds. Not long enough for me to notice. Usually, Pirate or Spike will see me grimace for a couple of seconds and mention it to me. "Huh, I didn't have any pain just now!" When I was in Rehab in Chelsea, one of the patients told me that his wife had ghost pain right up to the day she died three years after the surgery.

I am not trying to pass myself off as some sort of heroine. I just don't react to pain like others do. I have a very high tolerance for it. 

Right now I have a serious earache. Not my first one and it won't be my last one. A good hot facecloth on my ear, and the heat will break the abcess. It is pain I can live with. Now if it was one of my kids, I would be worried to death and want to rush them to the ER. Even though they are now all grown up with children of their own. I can't stand to see any child in pain.


----------



## dragnlaw

I was on a generic 'Lyrica' for Neuropathy in increasing amounts for almost 2 years.  I did NOT like the side affects.  Of course not everyone has the same effects nor to the same degree.  
I should think that the length of time you might have to take it MIGHT be worth the chance for the relief.  Talk to your doc and see if he thinks it would help.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Gabapentin is a great drug to combat withdrawal symptoms from opioids.  From what I hear.  And that is why its popularity has all of a sudden become so obvious.
Many people who have been kicked to the curb over opioid use have found a friend in Gabapentin. Even terminal cancer patients have been booted to the side of the raod and left to deal with their pain all alone!
For the record and my personal opinion, this silly drug crisis is BS.  Cannabis has been their scape goat all these years and now that it is being accepted by the public and by many medical professionals.  *They need a new devil. * 
Opioids have become the new devil to take the place of cannabis.
Courts, law enforcement and especially drug rehabs need a new devil to make their living off of.  Since they can read the writing on the wall, they must create a new devil and that new made up devil is opioids.
Their monetary livelihoods (jobs) require a devil.  Opioids fit the bill just right for them. It is easy.  Very easy.

Since the beginning of man, substances like opium have been a part of every society.
In the early years (late 1800's and 1900's) you could order morphine, heroin, cocaine and marijuana from the major catalogs.  Sears and JC Penny come to mind.
You could buy laudanum over the counter at every store and as a child my parents could buy Paregoric over the counter.
I remember, because it was administered to me at home as a child.

Does anyone really believe this is a new crisis?  Its not.  The only thing that has changed is the reporting and statistics.
We all know that statistics can be manipulated and in this case the evidence is clear.

"We are losing the war on drugs, so we must find another scary devil to keep this war alive and well".
Guess who is paying the price for this scam?

I know a guy that had hip surgery.  Replacement surgery and was basically told to take aspirin for the difficult physical therapy.
Another had open heart surgery.  Ultram was prescribed.

It is no secret as to why many people have turned to the streets for medications doctors prescribed in the past for many many years.
Their *new war* is working and patients are suffering because of it.
There is no opioid crisis.
It is an attempt that is working to keep the money flowing in for those professions I mentioned earlier.
After all.  We must keep 30 day $250.000 rehabs in operation.  Keep the DEA busy arresting everyday people and mostly to make up for all the money they are going to loose regarding the "Cannabis Revolution".

There is no opioid crisis and it has been manufactured to counter the cannabis revolution.


----------



## caseydog

Roll_Bones said:


> Gabapentin is a great drug to combat withdrawal symptoms from opioids.  From what I hear.  And that is why its popularity has all of a sudden become so obvious.
> Many people who have been kicked to the curb over opioid use have found a friend in Gabapentin. Even terminal cancer patients have been booted to the side of the raod and left to deal with their pain all alone!
> For the record and my personal opinion, this silly drug crisis is BS.  Cannabis has been their scape goat all these years and now that it is being accepted by the public and by many medical professionals.  *They need a new devil. *
> Opioids have become the new devil to take the place of cannabis.
> Courts, law enforcement and especially drug rehabs need a new devil to make their living off of.  Since they can read the writing on the wall, they must create a new devil and that new made up devil is opioids.
> Their monetary livelihoods (jobs) require a devil.  Opioids fit the bill just right for them. It is easy.  Very easy.
> 
> Since the beginning of man, substances like opium have been a part of every society.
> In the early years (late 1800's and 1900's) you could order morphine, heroin, cocaine and marijuana from the major catalogs.  Sears and JC Penny come to mind.
> You could buy laudanum over the counter at every store and as a child my parents could buy Paregoric over the counter.
> I remember, because it was administered to me at home as a child.
> 
> Does anyone really believe this is a new crisis?  Its not.  The only thing that has changed is the reporting and statistics.
> We all know that statistics can be manipulated and in this case the evidence is clear.
> 
> "We are losing the war on drugs, so we must find another scary devil to keep this war alive and well".
> Guess who is paying the price for this scam?
> 
> I know a guy that had hip surgery.  Replacement surgery and was basically told to take aspirin for the difficult physical therapy.
> Another had open heart surgery.  Ultram was prescribed.
> 
> It is no secret as to why many people have turned to the streets for medications doctors prescribed in the past for many many years.
> Their *new war* is working and patients are suffering because of it.
> There is no opioid crisis.
> It is an attempt that is working to keep the money flowing in for those professions I mentioned earlier.
> After all.  We must keep 30 day $250.000 rehabs in operation.  Keep the DEA busy arresting everyday people and mostly to make up for all the money they are going to loose regarding the "Cannabis Revolution".
> 
> *There is no opioid crisis and it has been manufactured to counter the cannabis revolution*.




Wow. That was an earful. An earful of BS!

Opioids have a value in treating pain, but they are also very addictive. Not just mentally or emotionally addictive, but physically addictive. Cannabis is not even close to opioids in that respect. 

Cannabis is arguably no worse than alcohol, and maybe less addictive than alcohol. Opioids are WAY more addictive than cannabis, or even alcohol. Opioids are the most addictive substances on the planet!

Yes, _there is an opioid crisis_, and it was created by the pharmaceutical business. They were over-prescribed by doctors who thought they were doing their patients a favor. 

I would say more, but there is a rule against personal attacks, such as calling a fellow DC member an ... (edited). 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> Wow. That was an earful. An earful of BS!
> 
> Opioids have a value in treating pain, but they are also very addictive. Not just mentally or emotionally addictive, but physically addictive. Cannabis is not even close to opioids in that respect.
> 
> Cannabis is arguably no worse than alcohol, and maybe less addictive than alcohol. Opioids are WAY more addictive than cannabis, or even alcohol. Opioids are the most addictive substances on the planet!
> 
> Yes, _there is an opioid crisis_, and it was created by the pharmaceutical business. They were over-prescribed by doctors who thought they were doing their patients a favor.
> 
> I would say more, but there is a rule against personal attacks, such as calling a fellow DC member an ... (edited).
> 
> CD


Yup, the pharmaceutical companies managed to convince doctors to use more opioids. There is some evidence to suggest that opioids for pain can be used responsibly and without risk of addiction by *some* patients. But, they should not be used in gay abandon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> *PF*, I looked into the possible side effects with Gabapentin and that's pretty scary stuff indeed. What were Shrek's side effects?



Sorry it took me so long.  Shrek had increased confusion and tremors, he said it felt like he had a steady infusion of alcohol.  He felt drunk and acted it, too.


----------



## Addie

A "former" friend of Pirate's that he went all through school with, we found out is now selling drugs. Last night Pirate got a phone call from a friend that So and So had died from an overdose. He was a steady customer of Pirate's friend. 

So now, having gone through his year book, Pirate noticed that only a small handful of men and women he went to school with are still alive. 

My granddaughter; the same thing. A lot of her school friends are no longer here.

Every week when our local paper hits the streets, the first thing everyone in the family reads are the obituaries. At least twice and sometimes more, a month, someone in this family has to make a trip to a funeral home and offer their condolence. Not because some old geezer like myself has passed, but a child in someone's family has overdosed. 

I was prescribed last month a very mild pain med. For ghost pain I very rarely have. It is still sitting in my nightstand drawer untouched. But the law now states in Massachusetts, if a pain medication is prescribed for a patient, the medical facility MUST provide at least one dose of Narcan. There are two young women in this building caring for an elderly parent. Both are drug users. One of the parents is now in hospice and the daughter got a call this morning to get there if she wanted to say her goodbyes. Pirate has been keeping an eye  on her and this morning he got the package of Narcan down for "just in case." I hope we will not need to use it. But I do have my doubts.

So if there is no opioid crises, then I am not sure what is. We both know for sure that she has been a regular customer of Pirate's school friend. Call me a Rat, or any name you want, but should she too overdose, I WILL report him. 

The system is that the seller is more than likely a drug user themselves. In order to feed their habit, they have to sell in order to have enough cash to feed their own use. All they need is to find just one person who is going through a crisis, and before you know it you have another user/seller on the streets. A vicious circle. 

It took a long time for this crisis to reach Eastie. Only due to our location. You have to go over the bridge or through one of the tunnels to get here. And you have to pay.

Recently I read a news item that a pharmaceutical company has produced a pain medication stronger than any on today's market. Medical kickbacks are illegal. And that is exactly what the pharmaceutical companies are giving the doctors. 

I still can't believe I have Narcan in my home.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry it took me so long.  Shrek had increased confusion and tremors, he said it felt like he had a steady infusion of alcohol.  He felt drunk and acted it, too.



I never took the gabapentin on a daily basis. And for that I am grateful. I don't even like taking an aspirin.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> A "former" friend of Pirate's that he went all through school with, we found out is now selling drugs. Last night Pirate got a phone call from a friend that So and So had died from an overdose. He was a steady customer of Pirate's friend...
> 
> We both know for sure that she has been a regular customer of Pirate's school friend. Call me a Rat, or any name you want, but should she too overdose, I WILL report him.



Why are you waiting for another death to happen before you report him? Isn't one enough? 



Addie said:


> Recently I read a news item that a pharmaceutical company has produced a pain medication stronger than any on today's market. Medical kickbacks are illegal. And that is exactly what the pharmaceutical companies are giving the doctors.



What evidence do you have that "the doctors" are breaking the law this way? With the opioid crisis, doctors and their prescribing records are being closely scrutinized.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry it took me so long.  Shrek had increased confusion and tremors, he said it felt like he had a steady infusion of alcohol.  He felt drunk and acted it, too.




Thanks for the feedback PF. It's much appreciated. As long as I can manage the pain without Gabapentin, I'll be sticking with the bags of frozen peas to the back of my head.


----------



## Souschef

Well it was my turn in the barrel. I spent 4 hours in the ER to find out what the problem with my chest was. The good news was that is mas not my heart
I apparently have some sort of viral infection in my chest, and it will have to work it way out. Sigh.


----------



## taxlady

Get well soon Souschef.


----------



## Andy M.

Souschef said:


> Well it was my turn in the barrel. I spent 4 hours in the ER to find out what the problem with my chest was. The good news was that is mas not my heart
> I apparently have some sort of viral infection in my chest, and it will have to work it way out. Sigh.



Here's hoping you're back on your feet ASAP.


----------



## Cheryl J

Steve, best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## Kayelle

Souschef is never sick and it scared me to take him to the ER, with the advice of our family doctor. They gave him his first EKG, first lung X-ray along with blood tests, and they all asked him several times about his meds, not seeming to believe that at his age he only takes one prescription for low thyroid. They did a test and he does not have the flu but feels pretty rough. It's my turn to take care of him for a change.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Souschef said:


> ...I apparently have some sort of viral infection in my chest, and it will have to work it way out. Sigh.


Feel better soon, *Sous*. Let *Kayelle* fuss over you. Just make sure you don't share with her!


----------



## Caslon

"My back!  My back"! (scene from "The Odd Couple" where Felix throws out his back).
I lifted a 30 lb. case of delivered water bottles and I was out of shape. Now I have painful lower back muscle spasms. For anyone whose ever had them, getting out of bed without causing another one is a challenge which usually fails to stop them.  They are moan out loud painful for 5 seconds, then repeat as I slowly walk to the bathroom.  After a few hours, I can manage to move fairly okay.  Go shopping even. Then the next morning, it starts all over again.  I'm going to seek a prescription for a muscle relaxer (Robaxin) and take it at bedtime so the muscles are relaxed in the morning. I was prescribed Robaxin decades ago for similar. Lower back muscle injuries are a pain. They can even tug on your spine, causing spinal nerve pain.


----------



## taxlady

My sympathies Caslon. I have had that and used Robaxin or one of their formulations. Isn't that over the counter? It is in Quebec. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Caslon

taxlady said:


> My sympathies Caslon.



Thanks.  5 days till my doctors visit.  "Gimmie some Robaxin Dr. Ibuprofen isn't doing it."  
I stretch, walk some.  The mornings, OMG the mornings.  Getting out of bed. Spasm!  Slowly walking to the bathroom, another spasm. They last only about 5 seconds but make me stop and cry "ouchie" out loud. After a 2 hours,  they subside somewhat.
I hope to be over this in a month. It's been 3 weeks already.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry to hear about your health problems, Sous Chef and Caslon. I hope they clear up soon.

My turn. I've been having hip pain for a couple of months now. I finally called my doctor a couple weeks ago and he sent me for an x-ray. That showed arthritis, but with my many health issues, he wanted to make sure it wasn't also something else, so I had an MRI on Thursday. That showed severe arthritis and he referred me to an orthopedic surgeon  That appointment is Monday - apparently they had a cancelation, so I don't have to wait long. 

I read on their website that they do non-surgical and minimally invasive treatments, as well as surgery when it's necessary. Here's hoping my case doesn't require surgery. I've had more than my fair share.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Souschef, Caslon, GG* -  gosh...  just ALL of you, hope you're all feeling better soon.  

Constant pain is so debilitating - you think you can learn to live with it, but...  

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dawgluver

Speedy healing, Souschef, Caslon, and GG!


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to read about the arthritis GG. Great, big, gentle (((Hugs))).


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> *Souschef, Caslon, GG* -  gosh...  just ALL of you, hope you're all feeling better soon.
> 
> Constant pain is so debilitating - you think you can learn to live with it, but...
> 
> Thinking of you all.



+1... Hang in there..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> "My back!  My back"!...


*Caslon*, I hope you get relief soon. I've pampered Himself through three episodes of back pain issues. It's no fun being out of commission.



GotGarlic said:


> ...I've been having hip pain for a couple of months now...


Ack, that's a real pain, *GG*. I have a hip that barks every once in a while, but not anywhere near as serious as your issue. I hope the ortho can find relief for you that doesn't involve cutting, too. Let us know how things work out on Monday.


----------



## GotGarlic

So, it looks like a hip replacement is in my future. Might as well get it over with. The earliest the surgeon can get me on his schedule would be June. DH is teaching a summer camp the last two weeks in June, so we'll schedule it for sometime in July. His schedule is more flexible in the summer when the students and most of the teachers are not in the buildings.


----------



## Kayelle

Dang it *GG,* I'm sorry you have to go through that surgery. I know you're one resilient cookie and it will be fine, but just the same....dang...


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there *GG*.. The surgery and recovery should leave you pain free..
The people I know, who have had this procedure, swear they should have done it sooner..  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, so glad you're able to schedule the surgery when DH is more likely to be home.  I imagine you'll be prepping some freezer meals beforehand!


----------



## taxlady

GG, you are braver than me. I'm doing what I can to avoid a hip replacement.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, everyone.

Ross, I'll be hip-pain-free but I will still have neuropathy in my feet. I don't know how you have both pain and numbness, but I've managed it somehow [emoji38] That plus hip pain is pretty aggravating. I can deal more easily with just the feet. 

TL, I think it's more fear than bravery [emoji2] I've almost fallen a couple of times because of sudden, unexpected, severe pain in my hip and the idea of falling and breaking something really scares me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear that you need the surgery, GG. FWIW, a dear friend of mine has had both hips and both knees replaced. She is amazed at how much better the surgeries have become over the past decade. Good luck with yours. I'm sure your DH will dote on your every want. [emoji813]


----------



## Dawgluver

Good luck to you, GG, you're on your way to becoming bionic! And, fingers crossed, pain-free.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good Luck GG, really hope this works for you.  

Although you don't have winters quite like we do here in the north, it's good your surgery is scheduled for summer months.  Difficult enough to cope without adding winter clothes!


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, yes, they do robotic surgery at the place I went to. Much more precise.

Dragn, good point about the clothes!


----------



## Addie

I am getting spasms in my stump also. I have found that using a heating pad on the stump (on low) for about 10-15 minutes releases the spasms. 

I have to do exercisers each day for the stump to strengthen. I was warned that I would get the spasms and what to do about them. I use the pad after the exercisers. It does release the spasm. I would suggest using it prior to getting out of bed. 

Good luck and hope the pain ends real soon.


----------



## bethzaring

GG, I hope your hip replacement surgery goes well!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, Beth.

I get a blood test every Tuesday, for reasons I won't go into publicly. I got a call today saying my calcium level was critically low and the doctor on call wanted me to go to the ER. I've been through this before and when I went, the first thing they did was a re-test and it was normal. So I let them know I wasn't planning to go and my doctor ordered another test, which I will have done tomorrow morning. In the meantime, I feel fine.

Chronic illness is such a joy [emoji23]


----------



## taxlady

What a nuisance. I hope all is well GG.


----------



## Addie

GG a friend of mine who is 99 y.o. had both hips replaced twice and still is walking and going to work each day. (He owns his own business.) So I know  you will come out fine. 

Consider this a new experience and a new adventure in your life. Good luck and keep all of us posted.


----------



## Caslon

God speed on that hip replacement surgery. It's vastly improved from what I read, but still a serious operation. Not everybody who has it goes out playing tennis a month later.

Update on my lower back spasms.  I finally got to see my doctor who prescribed 750 mg tablets of Robaxin. However, 1 pill twice a day wasn't doing a damn bit of good.  I came across a site recommending a dosage of TWO 760mg tablets 3 times a day. At least that is doing a bit better. I can't understand why those few muscles in my lower back haven't relaxed yet. They must be getting restrained daily even tho I'm taking it easy. It's not so bad during the day after I limber up some (no spasms), but the mornings are just terrible. My bed is not my friend with this situation. It gets worse overnight. I'm sleeping on the couch now which isn't as bad as my firm mattress. As far as exercises go, the videos ALWAYS show someone doing them who is fit, not in pain. When I get down on my back to do some, it's an incredible chore just to get back up without injuring them more. I'm looking into buying some kind of belt that you can put in the freezer. Bags of ice? Forget it. I'm not even sure that mild walking isn't straining them more. I don't need to strengthen those muscles, damnit. I need to get them relaxed.  Do reputable massage parlors do ice and heat as well as a massage or is that a separate physical therapy thing ?


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> God speed on that hip replacement surgery. It's vastly improved from what I read, but still a serious operation. Not everybody who has it goes out playing tennis a month later.



Thanks, Caslon. 



Caslon said:


> Do reputable massage parlors do ice and heat as well as a massage or is that a separate physical therapy thing ?


I think you should ask your doctor about that. I imagine the rules for what massage therapists can do varies from state to state. 

I hope you told your doctor that you changed the dosage of your medication. Dosages are prescribed for a variety of reasons, including the patient's weight, blood pressure, likelihood of side effects, and other factors. You could cause yourself some serious problems.

My doctors all use an online patient portal system where I can ask questions and report symptoms at any time. My doctors, or one of their partners or staff always respond within a day or so. If your doctor has one - and most do now - I highly recommend that you sign up for it.


----------



## Addie

Back paoin is the pits. I get it from sitting in the wheelchair for hours on end. And it is not like I can just get up and start walking. But I do find a heating pad a great help. That and  Acetaminophen tablets. But it is the heating pad that gives me the most relief. 

Here's hoping you find permanent relief.


----------



## dragnlaw

Caslon, I agree with GG.  

And certainly ask your doctor about recommending a Massage Therapist.  A well trained therapist can do wonders in helping correct the muscle spasms.  Should even be able to find out why you are getting them in the first place and how to avoid them in the future.

Hopefully the visits will be covered by your health insurance to a certain degree, they are here.  

As long as you are in pain you should probably do nothing.  Don't aggravate to make it worse.


----------



## Caslon

I'm on Medi-cal. Talking to my doctor is a joke. I'd have to wait 10 days for an appointment. It's almost as bad as the VA.  I've got to be my own doctor in this case.
I increased my dosage to two 750mg tablets every 8 hours (after net searching dosage).

Last night I slept (if you can call it that) in a sitting position on the couch. This is allowing those injured lumbar muscles to relax better using the Robaxin. Sleeping in my bed just aggravated and restrained them. I think I'm improving. The big test will be going back to sleeping in my bed and seeing if the spasms re-occur. Each spasm are the muscles reacting to being restrained. I'll go another night or two sleeping sitting upright. I'm in a bit of a fog as you can imagine (Robaxin sleepiness, sleeping sitting up). I got up off the couch this morning with no spasms, tho it's still a bit sore down there.

This all started lifting and carrying a 6 pack case of half gallon water bottles (28 lbs.). The cases are delivered outside my security gate, so I have to awkwardly carry them down 3 steps, then up 6 steps, then down 6 steps.   It's not so hard to imagine my out of shape lower back muscles getting tweaked. It wasn't an OUCH moment. It hit me the next morning and got somewhat worse over days.

It seems that in my getting older, the strength is there, but my skeletor and muscular infrastructure just can't handle it like in my youth. Being out of shape and my sedentary lifestyle didn't help matters.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> I'm on Medi-cal. Talking to my doctor is a joke. I'd have to wait 10 days for an appointment. It's almost as bad as the VA.  I've got to be my own doctor in this case.
> I increased my dosage to two 750mg tablets every 8 hours (after net searching dosage)... *I'm in a bit of a fog as you can imagine* (Robaxin sleepiness, sleeping sitting up).



Just FYI:



> *How should I take Robaxin-750?*
> Follow all directions on your prescription label. Do not take this medicine in larger or smaller amounts or for longer than recommended.
> 
> You may need to reduce your dose after the first 2 or 3 days of treatment. Carefully follow your doctor's dosing instructions.
> 
> Robaxin-750 is only part of a complete treatment program that may also include rest, physical therapy, or other pain relief measures. Follow your doctor's instructions very closely.
> 
> This medicine can cause unusual results with certain medical tests. Tell any doctor who treats you that you are using Robaxin-750.
> 
> Store at room temperature away from moisture and heat.
> 
> *What happens if I miss a dose?
> *Take the missed dose as soon as you remember. Skip the missed dose if it is almost time for your next scheduled dose. Do not take extra medicine to make up the missed dose.
> 
> *What happens if I overdose?
> *Seek emergency medical attention or call the Poison Help line at 1-800-222-1222.
> 
> Overdose symptoms may include extreme drowsiness, fainting, or seizure (convulsions).
> 
> *What should I avoid while taking Robaxin-750?
> *This medication may impair your thinking or reactions. Be careful if you drive or do anything that requires you to be alert.
> 
> Drinking alcohol with Robaxin-750 can cause side effects.
> 
> *Robaxin-750 side effects*
> Get emergency medical help if you have signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficult breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.
> 
> *Stop using Robaxin-750 and call your doctor at once if you have:*
> 
> a light-headed feeling, like you might pass out;
> slow heartbeats;
> fever, chills, flu symptoms;
> a seizure (convulsions); or
> jaundice (yellowing of your skin or eyes).
> 
> *Common side effects may include:*
> 
> dizziness, drowsiness;
> nausea, vomiting, upset stomach;
> flushing (warmth, redness, or tingly feeling);
> confusion, problems with memory;
> blurred vision, double vision;
> sleep problems (insomnia); or
> lack of coordination.
> 
> This is not a complete list of side effects and others may occur. Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.



https://www.drugs.com/mtm/robaxin-750.html


----------



## Caslon

Thanks. I also did lots of net searching about Robaxin. I was prescribed it in the 70's for just such a condition.  I just wasn't getting any relief with one 750mg tablet every 12 hours. 

It's funny that they only prescribe it in 30 tablet quantities. I'll start easing back on the two 750mg tablets every 8 hours now that my lower back muscles seem to have gotten relaxed (finally). It really did take the increased dosage to get there, along with sleeping upright on the couch. This allowed for no exertion at all on those deep lower muscles while the Robaxin relaxed them (unlike sleeping on my firm mattress which just aggravated them).

Anyone on a Medi-Cal type insurance plan knows how much less attention you get from a doctor. It's not like private medical insurance at all in that regard. In fact, I was seen by a nurse practitioner who was authorized to prescribe the Robaxin. No advice, nothing. It's about as personalized as the free clinics from the hippie days. Heh, gotta keep those costs down!


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> It's funny that they only prescribe it in 30 tablet quantities.



They do that because they have to review many prescriptions monthly or quarterly, to make sure they're working for you, or whether there are any side effects, etc. When you're on long-term maintenance meds, they can prescribe for up to a year.

Btw, nurse practitioners are very well trained and quite suited to seeing a patient with your issue. They often have a master's degree and can run clinics on their own, with a doctor available for consultation if necessary. A friend of mine is a retired nurse practitioner; she ran the student clinic at the university I attended.


----------



## Caslon

I'd like to add that there's a lot of emphasis advising "talk and consult with your doctor..."  
For state or federally paid medical care, that kind of rapport with your primary physician  just isn't feasible at this level. That's just the way it is.

I also wanted to say it's not THAT bad. Your primary sees and talks with you at the beginning. From there on, a lot of his load is handed off to a nurse practitioner for things like adjusting/changing your heart and cholesterol meds. Also, a "consultation" requires a 10 day wait at the earliest. So, it's not as easy as "consult with your doctor", now,if you know what I mean.  One has to do more for themself these days. I've turned to the internet where dosages of two 750mg tablets 3 times a day is listed in more than one place. I opted to treat myself, ignoring the label instructions. Living dangerously? I don't think I am.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> I'd like to add that there's a lot of emphasis advising "talk and consult with your doctor..."
> For state or federally paid medical care, that kind of rapport with your primary physician  just isn't feasible at this level. That's just the way it is.



I know I'm lucky that I've been with my primary care doctor since I was diagnosed in 1989, and with my GI doctor since 2003, and that I've been with them since long before I qualified for Medicare. 



Caslon said:


> I also wanted to say it's not THAT bad. Your primary sees and talks with you at the beginning. From there on, a lot of his load is handed off to a nurse practitioner for things like adjusting/changing your heart and cholesterol meds. Also, a "consultation" requires a 10 day wait at the earliest. So, it's not as easy as "consult with your doctor", now, if you know what I mean.



Can you consult with the nurse practitioner? 



Caslon said:


> One has to do more for themself these days. I've turned to the internet where dosages of two 750mg tablets 3 times a day is listed in more than one place...



Based on what medical history? For what period of time? 



Caslon said:


> I opted to treat myself, ignoring the label instructions. Living dangerously? I don't think I am.



By definition you are. You're ignoring your health care provider's dosing instructions. By doubling or tripling the dose, you could cause yourself to pass out or your heart rate to decline to a dangerous level.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sorry GG - I agree with Caslon.  In the medical world we now have to cope with, one has to often take active decisions in order to fill the interim for visits to health professionals.

Of course everyone's circumstances are different. You admit yourself you've been under medical care for various things for quite some time.  If something changes your personnel are quick to respond as whatever it is might affect something else you are being treated for.  You are aware of these possibilities and can judge for yourself if you need to seek higher help or can just put a band-aid on it. 

Others go years without any medical issues - do not have access to someone who knows them well and be well versed in their history.  

When something sudden comes up, as in Caslon's case, not life threatening, but never-the-less very debilitating, he was told to take a common medication.  He researched it and saw what he needed to make a decision and took it.  I see no problem with that.  

As I suffer similar back problems I know that the longer muscle spasms aren't treated the longer it takes for relief and healing.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry GG - I agree with Caslon.  In the medical world we now have to cope with, one has to often take active decisions in order to fill the interim for visits to health professionals.
> 
> Of course everyone's circumstances are different. You admit yourself you've been under medical care for various things for quite some time.  If something changes your personnel are quick to respond as whatever it is might affect something else you are being treated for.  You are aware of these possibilities and can judge for yourself if you need to seek higher help or can just put a band-aid on it.
> 
> Others go years without any medical issues - do not have access to someone who knows them well and be well versed in their history.
> 
> When something sudden comes up, as in Caslon's case, not life threatening, but never-the-less very debilitating, he was told to take a common medication.  He researched it and saw what he needed to make a decision and took it.  I see no problem with that.
> 
> As I suffer similar back problems I know that the longer muscle spasms aren't treated the longer it takes for relief and healing.


No need to apologize [emoji2] Everyone can make their own decisions, of course. In my experience, though, most people don't make a distinction between search results that are reliable and based on factual information and those that are based on the myriad of quacks and con people out there. The top results aren't always the best and studies show that most people don't go past the first page of results. Neither of us has any idea which site Caslon used to make his decision but the fact is that doubling or tripling a medication can be a fatal mistake.

Another feature of modern medicine, especially in the United States with the Affordable Care Act, is that the law created a lot of incentives for health care organizations to convert to electronic medical records, hire more nurse practitioners and physician assistants (I don't think you have those in Canada) to assist doctors in caring for more patients, and to encourage electronic communications.

So yeah, I have a lot of experience with the health care system. You have your opinion and I have mine. C'est la vie.


----------



## dragnlaw

Personally when I research something I start off with Mayo, easier language for a layman.  then off to Hopkins and sometimes even Duke. Not forgetting the actual company itself. 

I'm not familiar with other provinces but Ontario has had Nurse Practitioners for a long time.  Quebec is just establishing them - long long overdue!  

Our drugstores in Quebec ALL know what I take - if I take a prescription to one place and another to a different drugstore - they can see exactly everything I take.  Matter of fact quite a few OTC are actually behind the counter and you must ask for them.  They will check your file and warn you if there is any reason you should not be mixing them into your cocktail.

In Ontario these same products are not behind the counter and you get no warning of dangers.  Pros and cons between provinces - go figure.


----------



## Addie

Between the doctor and NP I would still be on more than 20 pills every morning. Thank goodness for the doctors in the hospital. In spite of the opinion of doctors that have regarding themselves, they ARE NOT gods! If this weren't so, then lawyers would go broke because there would be no malpractice suits in court all the time. We all have to be our own advocate.


----------



## Addie

When I first joined Elder Service Plan, I had the one and only doctor for Winthrop, my own nurse (who also had other patients), a social worker, the dietician, and even an activity director if I was so interested. At the same time, in what they call the Other Side which is under lock and key at all times, are the Alzheimer patients. It includes patients from other sites. Such as Lewis Mall. They are serviced also by the same nurses and one doctor as I was. 

Then Winthrop received a HUUUGE grant from the Federal Government and joined PACE. That was a program in this state for elderly that only need to see a doctor once or twice a year, some of the patients may still even be working. All patients now come under the PACE program. It is a mess. Elder Service Plan grew way to fast. Forget transportation. Half the time the folks who answer the phones there forget to add your need to the list for the day you need them and where you are going. So you get ready at home, and sit there for hours waiting for your ride. Call them and you find out you are not on the list for that day. We are supposed to phone in our own needs for rides, new appointments, and any other need. I got smart real quick and leave a message for my nurse. She makes sure that all my needs are met in the proper length of time. 

Prescription refills. They have a tendency to fail to notify the PACE owned pharmacy for your needs. You are better off calling your assigned nurse and letting her/him know what you need. They call the pharmacy direct. You get them that night. 

PACE has it own fleet of vehicles for transportation. Drive by their yard where their vehicles sit waiting for an assignment. Last week my driver went by very slowly and counted eight drivers sitting in their vehicles waiting or just goofing off until they were given an assignment for a pickup. He would have counted more, but was holding up traffic behind him. At the other end of the yard was a whole fleet of trucks empty. They don't have enough drivers. And this is a company that pays overtime, paid vacation, a full lunch hour, and several other benefits. One day my driver was half way to my home and was called on the radio to turn around and go back to pick up another patient. These vehicles are not the most comfortable rides. Sitting in a wheelchair all day is not a fun activity. 

There are other medical programs for the elderly in this area that don't even offer half the services to us that need them. Unfortunately this service is the best. 

Fortunately my nurse has instructed all who need to know that I am not to EVER have two appointments in the same day. The last time I did have such a day, I was rushed back to the hospital with heart problems caused by total exhaustion. 

Please bring back the family doctor. Even though Dr. Danoff has been dead for many years, when I needed Poo's medical records so he could apply for medical school, the state was able to locate them in two days. And I had a copy of all of his immunizations. Try doing that today. You have the  pediatrician, heart doctor, bone doctor, etc. And the list goes on and on.


----------



## Caslon

I had somewhat of a relapse after sleeping on the couch last night. I had another spasm. I was in the fetal position on the couch which is okay, but must have turned the wrong way or something. Sleeping in the fetal position eventually makes one want to change position.

I'm going to try something different after days of taking Robaxin.  Walking.  That's the last thing i can think of to do besides seeking physical therapy which my spend thrift insurance company will probably deny. My neighborhood is somewhat hilly so I'm going to the shopping mall and walk and walk and walk. That may at least strengthen the muscles around the injured muscle.


----------



## dragnlaw

Can't recommend walking walking walking -  yes walk, but don't overdo it. 

You are in pain because the muscles are trying to mend themselves - they are swollen and hot with extra blood to heal - diverting that energy to an excess of walking is not going to help.

so give them the chance to with 'gentle' exercise. 

My pain is constant and it runs you down - but the flare ups are horrid.  I feel for you.


----------



## Caslon

Walked at the mall for about 40 minutes. At least it's keeping my other lower back muscles in shape. What's difficult about treating this injury is sleeping in a way that doesn't aggravate the injured muscle. If I could sleep sitting up for a few days that might do it, but that is so difficult to do. Lying in the fetal position doesn't aggravate it, but that is also hard to do because I naturally want to change position at some point during the night. Just one night of sleeping wrongly sets me back to square one again. That's what's so aggravating.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Caslon*, I sure hope your back relaxes for you soon.



GotGarlic said:


> I know I'm lucky that I've been with my primary care doctor since I was diagnosed in 1989, and with my GI doctor since 2003...


You know, had we stayed in OH we would still be with the same primary care doc that we had when we had to move. Instead, since 2000, we've been through ...I'm on my 9th primary, Himself is on his 6th. It's unbelievable the turnover we've had to deal with. And as far as Himself's endocrinologist goes, I think he's on his 4th or 5th. And his nephrologist is probably his 3rd or 4th. And don't blame us! These docs were seeing more patients than just the two of us.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Caslon*, I sure hope your back relaxes for you soon.
> 
> 
> You know, had we stayed in OH we would still be with the same primary care doc that we had when we had to move. Instead, since 2000, we've been through ...I'm on my 9th primary, Himself is on his 6th. It's unbelievable the turnover we've had to deal with. And as far as Himself's endocrinologist goes, I think he's on his 4th or 5th. And his nephrologist is probably his 3rd or 4th. And don't blame us! These docs were seeing more patients than just the two of us.



When I was pregnant with Spike, I had the same family doctor that my mother had as a child and was the one who diagnosed that she had polio. Up to that time, it was call childhood rheumatism. Unfortunately, he is dead now. But I would love to have just one doctor that can always answer my questions. And he has to have time for me. 

Today I went to the foot doctor so he could close our my file. The waiting room was packed. It a good thing I bring my own chair with me.


----------



## Caslon

About my back (not trying to hog this forum) still having spasms is that the muscles (spasms) may be trying to correct (manipulate) an injury to the lower spine itself. That tends to make sense to me because a week of taking the Robaxin didn't relax those muscles or stop the spasms.  In a week from now I see my nurse practitioner and will ask for approval to see an orthopedic doctor to get a consultation and some x-rays taken. This may also explain why I can rest comfortably during the night, but get off the couch and have a spasm. The spine may be getting tweaked during the night and the muscles are trying to compensate to correct it (when I get up).  Thanks for your sympathies and letting me vent here.


----------



## Addie

I get some serious back pain from sitting in my wheel chair too long, so I understand what you are going through. For me it is the heating pad and a couple of Gabapentin capsules. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Addie

*Oh so much joy!*

This past week I have been nursing Pirate who has had a very bad case of the Flu! 

For myself, I have been over the many long years on this earth, never caught anything that developed from a viral infection. At one time back in the 70's, I was nursing not only my own family of five member down with the Flu all at the same time, but also my sister's family of six. A total of 11 very sick people. I had all my kids and husband come to my sister's home and there were blankets and pillows everywhere. From measles, chicken pox, etc. and every thing in between, starting in childhood, have never, ever had a viral infection. So I wasn't too worried about caring for Pirate. 

I don't know why this has been the case, but I am very grateful that it is. Poor Pirate. He started crying when I had to change his bed and wash him down after he developed a very liquidly case of the runs. He has been so sick. At one point, I thought I was going to have to call an ambulance. Doing all of this in a wheelchair is not easy. I finally had to call Spike. He was a tremendous help. 

At first all Pirate wanted to drink was ice water. Quite often the worst liquid you can take in when you are vomiting. But I finally convinced him to try a small cup of BTB chicken broth. I then had to use my 16 ounce measuring cup to make the broth. After day two of that, he finally started to turn around. Those Jewish grandmothers knew what they were talking about. By Wednesday, he should be back on his feet. And hopefully, will be willing and able to eat something solid like one scrambled egg. 

This is the second time this winter he has had the Flu. But I really do think this was a different strain. He was so much sicker this time. I am exhausted. Time to wash the floors.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry GG - I agree with Caslon.  In the medical world we now have to cope with, one has to often take active decisions in order to fill the interim for visits to health professionals.
> 
> Of course everyone's circumstances are different. You admit yourself you've been under medical care for various things for quite some time.  If something changes your personnel are quick to respond as whatever it is might affect something else you are being treated for.  You are aware of these possibilities and can judge for yourself if you need to seek higher help or can just put a band-aid on it.
> 
> Others go years without any medical issues - do not have access to someone who knows them well and be well versed in their history.
> 
> *When something sudden comes up, as in Caslon's case, not life threatening, but never-the-less very debilitating, he was told to take a common medication.*  He researched it and saw what he needed to make a decision and took it.  I see no problem with that.
> 
> As I suffer similar back problems I know that the longer muscle spasms aren't treated the longer it takes for relief and healing.



Exactly. You have to be your own advocate. Doctors are not gods. Quite often they are overworked. With the Internet now so well established in our society, there is no reason why any person should take the word of just one person if they are uncomfortable doing so. Namely the doctor. There is nothing wrong with an NP prescribing a medication for an ailment that they may be very familiar with. And if you are really unsure, then ask for some literature you can read and understand regarding the medication that is being prescribed. Or like Caslon did, look it up on the Internet yourself. WebMD.com is a great place to start. If you can understand a goodly amount of medical terminology, go to the Doctor's page. Any words you don't understand look them up on a separate page. A great way to get an education and kill some time also. 

Good luck Caslon. A bad back stinks. I have what seems to be a permanent crick in my neck. (From sleeping in a bad position costantly.) The only thing I find that relieves it is the "good old reliable heating pad."


----------



## Addie

Because I am one of three people in this building with a computer, at least once a week or more often, a resident will come to me and ask me to look up a new medication the doctor has prescribed for them. I am only too happy to be of help to them and have gone through a few reams of paper just printing out the information they asked for. I don't give them medical advice. I just print out the information they need.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Because I am one of three people in this building with a computer, *at least once a week or more often, a resident will come to me and ask me to look up a new medication the doctor has prescribed for them. I am only too happy to be of help to them and have gone through a few reams of paper just printing out the information they asked for.* I don't give them medical advice. I just print out the information they need.


 
Why don't all those residents with no computers just ask for the same print outs from their own doctors?


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Why don't all those residents with no computers just ask for the same print outs from their own doctors?



Everyone in this building is at least over 62 y.o. As children, most likely they never saw their parents question the family doctor. They just accepted what was told them as "the word" from him/her. The only thing they ever heard their mother say directly to the doctor was probably, "Thank you so much doctor." So that is what they learned, and what they do also. And I really don't mind doing it for them. I can't tell you how many times I have heard, "I would ask my doctor, but I don't want him to think I don't trust him." What I see happening now is that a lot of times the elder one will have one of their children go with them. The kids speak up and ask questions.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> *Everyone in this building is at least over 62 y.o. As children, most likely they never saw their parents question the family doctor. They just accepted what was told them as "the word" from him/her. The only thing they ever heard their mother say directly to the doctor was probably, "Thank you so much doctor." So that is what they learned, and what they do also. And I really don't mind doing it for them. I can't tell you how many times I have heard, "I would ask my doctor, but I don't want him to think I don't trust him." What I see happening now is that a lot of times the elder one will have one of their children go with them. The kids speak up and ask questions.*


 
 Addie....you've been laid up for quite some time with *your own* medical issues.  How in the world do you keep up with such long term information about the residents, much less printing out data for them when you (apparently) see that their own children are accompanying them to appointments....?  You also seem to know that those same adult children have their own questions for the doctors regarding their parent's care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, those people should be getting the information sheet when they get their prescription. Himself and I get them with every refill.


----------



## Rascal

I take 2 pills a day, I don't care what's in them as long as they work.  One I have minor side effects. I consider myself lucky to even be here.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> I'm on Medi-cal. Talking to my doctor is a joke. I'd have to wait 10 days for an appointment. It's almost as bad as the VA.




Yeah, the thing with Medi-Cal is that since the State is footing the bill practically everything needs prior approval and that takes time.
Take care of that back, in time it’ll heal.  I’ve had similar problems with my back in the past, caused by lifting and carrying heavy objects.   I now wear a weight lifters’ belt whenever I’m dealing with heavy objects, like bags of concrete mix, for instance.  Really helps.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie, those people should be getting the information sheet when they get their prescription. Himself and I get them with every refill.*




No doubt every drug store does the same, I know mine does.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> No doubt every drug store does the same, I know mine does.


I'm pretty sure it's required by law.


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> Yeah, the thing with Medi-Cal is that since the State is footing the bill practically everything needs prior approval and that takes time.
> Take care of that back, in time it’ll heal.  I’ve had similar problems with my back in the past, caused by lifting and carrying heavy objects.   I now wear a weight lifters’ belt whenever I’m dealing with heavy objects, like bags of concrete mix, for instance.  Really helps.



I bought one of those folding grocery basket carts a few days ago. It's a bruise to my ego. I thought myself younger than that. Now I'm one of the old folks.  I decided it's better than trying to haul in heavy grocery bags by hand (all at once) and tweaking something. The strength is there, but the infrastructure isn't what it used to be.

I've turned the corner with regards to my lower back spasms, I'm happy to say. It's still tender down there but the spasms have stopped. I slept in my bed for the first time after 7 crummy nights sleeping on the couch. I got up out of bed and no spasm.  The reason the Robaxin muscle relaxer didn't help is because the spasms were correcting something amiss with my spine. Once that got improved, the muscles didn't need to spasm anymore (at least that's how I figure it).  

This incedent was something I needed to finally convince me I'm no spring chicken anymore.  I'm one of the old people now. I carry heavy loads of groceries in with a hand cart.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Easy-Wheels-Collapsible-Steel-Shopping-Cart/50045741


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom had one of those. She lovingly called it her Polish Cadillac. We used it to take supplies from our car to whatever timeshare we would stay at when we would swap our week. Now that we go to the same place and they have those hotel carts, we got rid of Mom's Caddy.

Glad to hear your back feels better. And welcome to old age. Beats dying most days


----------



## Kayelle

Back problems happen at any age Caslon. I've had episodes of back issues since I was in my 20's. Glad you're on the mend and more mindful of smart moves to protect your back now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *Ykies GG*, I had a cortisone shot in my hip ONCE years ago and it took my breath away with the pain. How bout you?



I just felt a stick and a little pressure. After pulling the cortisone, the doctor pulled an anesthetic into the needle, so that numbed the area first. And he used an X-ray machine to guide it to the right place. Lots of medical procedures have improved greatly over the years. The anesthetic wore off after a few hours, though. But it's better than it was before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Everyone in this building is at least over 62 y.o. As children, most likely they never saw their parents question the family doctor. They just accepted what was told them as "the word" from him/her...


Don't blame age, *Addie*. My Mom was 82 when she died in 2000. She never had problems questioning anyone - not even a doctor.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...But it's better than it was before.


That's good to hear! Now just make sure you don't wobble when you hobble. Gotta protect that old hip till the new model gets installed.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I just felt a stick and a little pressure. After pulling the cortisone, the doctor pulled an anesthetic into the needle, so that numbed the area first. And he used an X-ray machine to guide it to the right place. Lots of medical procedures have improved greatly over the years. The anesthetic wore off after a few hours, though. But it's better than it was before.



I've had numerous cortisone shots in my wrist prior to surgery and in both hands for tiger finger. The doctor told me there was novocain in with the cortisone so it wouldn't hurt. HA!

The injections were very painful but there was a minimum of pain afterwards as the novocain had a chance to kick in. It took a couple of days for the effects of the shot to wear off and they didn't always work.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I've had numerous cortisone shots in my wrist prior to surgery and in both hands for tiger finger. The doctor told me there was novocain in with the cortisone so it wouldn't hurt. HA!
> 
> The injections were very painful but there was a minimum of pain afterwards as the novocain had a chance to kick in. It took a couple of days for the effects of the shot to wear off and they didn't always work.


Interesting. I don't know what the difference is. I know I have a high tolerance for pain because of the type of headache I've been getting since I was 12 years old, but it really didn't hurt much. The range of motion in my hip was better yesterday evening than before the shot.

I know it doesn't always work. DH has had surgery on both of his shoulders and had cortisone shots in them that didn't work very well. But it does wonders for some people - I hope I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. I don't know what the difference is. I know I have a high tolerance for pain because of the type of headache I've been getting since I was 12 years old, but it really didn't hurt much. The range of motion in my hip was better yesterday evening than before the shot.
> 
> I know it doesn't always work. DH has had surgery on both of his shoulders and had cortisone shots in them that didn't work very well. But it does wonders for some people - I hope I'm one of the lucky ones.


I just had a thought. The bones and nerves in the hands, wrists and fingers are some of the most sensitive in the body. I imagine it's more difficult to thread a needle through to the right place. Did your doctor use X-ray to guide the needle?


----------



## Andy M.

No he didn't. He felt around with his finger to locate. The longest a shot lasted was almost a year and a half and the shortest was three months. I had an issue with a wrist bone that had ben torn free of its ligaments. I guess it was easy to locate manually.


----------



## Chef Munky

Caslon said:


> I bought one of those folding grocery basket carts a few days ago. It's a bruise to my ego. I thought myself younger than that. Now I'm one of the old folks.  I decided it's better than trying to haul in heavy grocery bags by hand (all at once) and tweaking something. The strength is there, but the infrastructure isn't what it used to be.
> 
> I've turned the corner with regards to my lower back spasms, I'm happy to say. It's still tender down there but the spasms have stopped. I slept in my bed for the first time after 7 crummy nights sleeping on the couch. I got up out of bed and no spasm.  The reason the Robaxin muscle relaxer didn't help is because the spasms were correcting something amiss with my spine. Once that got improved, the muscles didn't need to spasm anymore (at least that's how I figure it).
> 
> This incedent was something I needed to finally convince me I'm no spring chicken anymore.  I'm one of the old people now. I carry heavy loads of groceries in with a hand cart.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Easy-Wheels-Collapsible-Steel-Shopping-Cart/50045741




Wow, sorry to hear about your back Caslon. Glad it's getting better.
Ever have a duh moment? Why didn't I think of buying my own cart for hauling in groceries from the truck before? I'm getting on Amazon after visiting here and buy myself one.Thank you for the idea.


Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

I've had cortisone shots in my knees, spine, back, shoulders, and a few other places LOL - none hurt other than a prick but the one that dropped me to the floor was in the finger.  

As the doc explained to me the smaller the joint the more painful.


----------



## Just Cooking

I had 1 cortisone injection, for elbow bursitis, in the 80's..

The after effects of the injection were far more painful than the bursitis but, within a few days, the bursitis was gone.. I was never able to swing a golf club again but, other than that, I was never bothered by it again..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I just felt a stick and a little pressure. After pulling the cortisone, the doctor pulled an anesthetic into the needle, so that numbed the area first. And he used an X-ray machine to guide it to the right place.* Lots of medical procedures have improved greatly over the years.* The anesthetic wore off after a few hours, though. But it's better than it was before.




You're sure right about that GG. There was no anesthetic or X-ray involved for me with my hip injection back in the '80's., or it might have been the '70's.  I should have been warned when he said it was ok to yell, and I did.  It didn't do any good either, but I know it does for some and really glad you've found some relief.


----------



## roadfix

Stretching exercises I found on YouTube helped me greatly with my nagging sciatica pain.


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> Stretching exercises I found on YouTube helped me greatly with my nagging sciatica pain.



The only bugger with those videos is that the people doing them obviously aren't currently having painful lower back spasms.  There's no way I'm gonna lie down on my back and do those  type of exercises because just trying to get back up again will take me 5 minutes in order not to cause another lower back spasm. So for me, those lying on your back exercises aren't in the real world. A lot of them show fitness guru women in skin hugging leotards who are in ZERO pain. It's actually laughably unrealistic.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> So, it looks like a hip replacement is in my future. Might as well get it over with. The earliest the surgeon can get me on his schedule would be June. DH is teaching a summer camp the last two weeks in June, so we'll schedule it for sometime in July. His schedule is more flexible in the summer when the students and most of the teachers are not in the buildings.


I have a date for the surgery: July 31, a Wednesday. DH will take off the rest of that week and the next and then we'll see how I'm doing. He will bring the single bed in a guest room down to the dining room while I recover, so I don't have to worry about the stairs. There's also a bathroom off the dining room. We did this after my other surgery four years ago and it worked well.


----------



## JustJoel

GotGarlic said:


> I have a date for the surgery: July 31, a Wednesday. DH will take off the rest of that week and the next and then we'll see how I'm doing. He will bring the single bed in a guest room down to the dining room while I recover, so I don't have to worry about the stairs. There's also a bathroom off the dining room. We did this after my other surgery four years ago and it worked well.


The most important thing you can do right now, up until your surgery, is _prehab_, said my mom’s doctor before her second knee replacement. Strengthening the muscles that move your hip will cut your recovery time. Ask your doc first, of course, and a session with a physical therapist would be beneficial, too.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your back Caslon. Glad it's getting better.
> Ever have a duh moment? Why didn't I think of buying my own cart for hauling in groceries from the truck before? I'm getting on Amazon after visiting here and buy myself one.Thank you for the idea.
> Munky.



A quick suggestion. Considering how many bags you will normally carry into your home, take that number of bags fully opened, (place a box of cereal in the bottom of each bag to keep the bag from collapsing) and make sure the cart you purchase will hold that many bags. Keep in mind that the top bags will contain bread and eggs. Eggs on bottom, bread on top of eggs. The cart I received as a gift held four full size bags, two on the bottom side by side, two on top of those two and two smaller ones on top.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> A quick suggestion. Considering how many bags you will normally carry into your home, take that number of bags fully opened, (place a box of cereal in the bottom of each bag to keep the bag from collapsing) and make sure the cart you purchase will hold that many bags. Keep in mind that the top bags will contain bread and eggs. Eggs on bottom, bread on top of eggs. The cart I received as a gift held four full size bags, two on the bottom side by side, two on top of those two and two smaller ones on top.




Great suggestion Addie. Didn't even think of that.See? another Duh moment for me..Tally the bill, were up to 2.


When I shop the bags fill up the entire back seat that folds down,and some of the larger items water, soda go in the bed of the truck.


What I saw on Amazon they had some nice ones.
I've decided were going to need a few. My back has been bothering me to the point it wakes me up. That usually happens when it's laundry day.
Lifting and carrying baskets all over the place.So I'll need a few to replace hampers.



I'm just getting too old 
Around here the stores don't bag your groceries or carry them to your car. You do. If they have to help you expect the millennial's snotty little attitudes. I can't wait until it's their turn.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

It was on the news this morning, that this flu season has lasted much longer than in  previous years. The reason being that there are two different types of flu floating in the air. So now I know why Pirate was sick with the flu twice.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Great suggestion Addie. Didn't even think of that.See? another Duh moment for me..Tally the bill, were up to 2.
> 
> 
> When I shop the bags fill up the entire back seat that folds down,and some of the larger items water, soda go in the bed of the truck.
> 
> 
> *What I saw on Amazon they had some nice ones.*
> I've decided were going to need a few. My back has been bothering me to the point it wakes me up. That usually happens when it's laundry day.
> Lifting and carrying baskets all over the place.So I'll need a few to replace hampers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting too old
> Around here the stores don't bag your groceries or carry them to your car. You do. If they have to help you expect the millennial's snotty little attitudes. I can't wait until it's their turn.
> 
> 
> Munky.



I bought this one, from Amazon, in May 2018.. Use it frequently and it has held up very well..

 MOD Complete MDC77037 Double Basket Flat Folding Shopping Cart with Swivel Wheels, Black

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> I bought this one, from Amazon, in May 2018.. Use it frequently and it has held up very well..
> 
> MOD Complete MDC77037 Double Basket Flat Folding Shopping Cart with Swivel Wheels, Black
> 
> Ross



Ross, how much does it weigh (just approx.)?  Thinking of a friend who also takes a bus but still walks a distance. Would have to pick it up (when empty) to get on and off. 

Thanks


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Ross, how much does it weigh (just approx.)?  Thinking of a friend who also takes a bus but still walks a distance. Would have to pick it up (when empty) to get on and off.
> 
> Thanks



 I don't have exact weight but, I know its pretty light.. We live on the second floor and when empty, I just carry it folded, up or down the stairs.. I wouldn't hesitate carrying it onto a bus if necessary..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks Ross - I'll let her know.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Great suggestion Addie. Didn't even think of that.See? another Duh moment for me..Tally the bill, were up to 2.
> 
> 
> When I shop the bags fill up the entire back seat that folds down,and some of the larger items water, soda go in the bed of the truck.
> 
> 
> What I saw on Amazon they had some nice ones.
> I've decided were going to need a few. My back has been bothering me to the point it wakes me up. That usually happens when it's laundry day.
> Lifting and carrying baskets all over the place.So I'll need a few to replace hampers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting too old
> *Around here the stores don't bag your groceries or carry them to your car. *You do. If they have to help you expect the millennial's snotty little attitudes. I can't wait until it's their turn.
> 
> Munky.



Another reason for me to love my Market Basket Supermarket. They not only bring your groceries, load them up for you, but if you just pulled into a parking space and there is a retriever out there in the parking lot, collecting empty carriages, they will bring an empty grocery cart to you so that you don't have to fight pulling one from the long line  of them in the store. 

At my age (80 y.o.) I cannot imagine not having help at the grocery store available. I think I have been badly spoiled. Because I have only one leg, I cannot stand to reach something on a top shelf. A couple of months ago, I was shopping with my son Spike. I happened to notice one of the employees seemed to be following me around. Nope, not because he thought I was stealing anything. It was to keep an eye on me in case I needed a top shelf item or some other help. I asked the manager about him when I was leaving the store. Now that is service!!!


----------



## Addie

Well, today is when we will try again to get my leg. Cataldo was supposed to call me last night to confirm my pickup time. No phone call. So I called them. Needless to say, I lit into them. I wanted a confirmation call back regarding my pick up time for this morning. I no sooner hung up and the confirmation call came. I know Lewis Mall ripped into them last week. So I was really surprised with the screw up this week. 

If I was still at Winthrop, I would have no problem blaming them. Screwup is their middle name. Lewis Mall has been bending over backwards in making sure every thing goes right for me.

We will see. I have to stop on the way home to pick up my narcotics. Mass. law doesn't allow them to be delivered to your home. The Cataldo driver is going to have to wait for me at LM to pick them up and sign for them. We will see what happens when I tell him to wait for me.


----------



## JustJoel

Addie said:


> Well, today is when we will try again to get my leg. Cataldo was supposed to call me last night to confirm my pickup time. No phone call. So I called them. Needless to say, I lit into them. I wanted a confirmation call back regarding my pick up time for this morning. I no sooner hung up and the confirmation call came. I know Lewis Mall ripped into them last week. So I was really surprised with the screw up this week.
> 
> If I was still at Winthrop, I would have no problem blaming them. Screwup is their middle name. Lewis Mall has been bending over backwards in making sure every thing goes right for me.
> 
> We will see. I have to stop on the way home to pick up my narcotics. Mass. law doesn't allow them to be delivered to your home. The Cataldo driver is going to have to wait for me at LM to pick them up and sign for them. We will see what happens when I tell him to wait for me.


Here in NV, not only can pharmacies not deliver controlled substances, doctors can’t even prescribe refills. Mark needs a new prescription every month. We’re grateful that his PCP is willing to prescribe. Many will refer you to a pain mgmt dr. That’s a specialist, so Mark’s copay would be $50. Every month, just to get pain meds.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> We will see. I have to stop on the way home to pick up my narcotics. Mass. law doesn't allow them to be delivered to your home. The Cataldo driver is going to have to wait for me at LM to pick them up and sign for them. We will see what happens when I tell him to wait for me.





JustJoel said:


> Here in NV, not only can pharmacies not deliver controlled substances, doctors can’t even prescribe refills. Mark needs a new prescription every month. We’re grateful that his PCP is willing to prescribe. Many will refer you to a pain mgmt dr. That’s a specialist, so Mark’s copay would be $50. Every month, just to get pain meds.


The prescribing, distribution and sale of narcotics are governed by the federal Controlled Substances Act, so the same rules apply nationwide.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controlled_Substances_Act


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> Here in NV, not only can pharmacies not deliver controlled substances, doctors can’t even prescribe refills. Mark needs a new prescription every month. We’re grateful that his PCP is willing to prescribe. Many will refer you to a pain mgmt dr. That’s a specialist, so Mark’s copay would be $50. Every month, just to get pain meds.



Well I was late leaving the leg  place and the nurse was waiting outside with my meds. *I love that nurse.* She signed my name for me and was at the curb waiting for me so I wouldn't have to get off and on the wheelchair lift. 

This is my 13 year with this organization. The difference between Winthrop and Lewis Mall (LM) is like pitch black and pure white. LM really bends over backwards to make sure the patient doesn't get upset as long as their requests are reasonable. The first time I was given the pain meds, it was for seven days only. Well, today when I asked for a refill, they saw that those seven days turned out to last for 15 days. So today, they gave me a 15 day supply without my even asking for in increase. I won't be surprised if these last me for a month. I don't take them every day. Only when I really need them or if the gabapentin is not working. 

But the big news is I HAVE MY LEG!!! But I have to wait until next week to practice using it. That is when my next appointment is with physical therapy. And Pirate will be available to go with me to learn how to take care of the leg and keep it clean. I just got a quick lesson today with a few medical adjustments. The technician from the leg company wants to be there also because just from what little I said about what PT said to me, he feels they may not be up to date on the new stuff I received.   

Time for my nap. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> Here in NV, not only can pharmacies not deliver controlled substances, doctors can’t even prescribe refills. Mark needs a new prescription every month. We’re grateful that his PCP is willing to prescribe. Many will refer you to a pain mgmt dr. That’s a specialist, so Mark’s copay would be $50. Every month, just to get pain meds.



Well that is one way of putting more $$$ in someone's pocket. And a bigger burden on the patient. 

I realize we do have an opioid problem. But I think the burden should fall on the physician and not the patient. The doctor should be able to recognize when a patient is just seeking more drugs.

I know I have told this a long time ago, but it shows just what I mean

My youngest son is  a P.A. in an Emergency Room. A patient came in complaining of having pain, but could not put his finger on quite where. He just didn't feel good. So Poo told him he couldn't find any specific problem after examining  him. So he was going to give him a couple of shots of antibiotics for 'just in cae'. "Oh No!! I am so afraid of shots and the pain they cause." My son pulled up both of his sleeves and both arms were covered in tattoos. My son told him to get lost. 

Case closed! 

If a P.A. can spot a "pill seeker", then so should an M.D.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Well that is one way of putting more $$$ in someone's pocket. And a bigger burden on the patient.
> 
> I realize we do have an opioid problem. But I think the burden should fall on the physician and not the patient. The doctor should be able to recognize when a patient is just seeking more drugs.



There are chronic pain specialists for a reason, just like there are heart specialists and gastrointestinal specialists and endocrinologists and surgeons... 



Addie said:


> My youngest son is  a P.A. in an Emergency Room. A patient came in complaining of having pain, but could not put his finger on quite where. He just didn't feel good. So Poo told him he couldn't find any specific problem after examining  him. So he was going to give him a *couple of shots of antibiotics for 'just in cae'.* "Oh No!! I am so afraid of shots and the pain they cause." My son pulled up both of his sleeves and both arms were covered in tattoos. My son told him to get lost.



So your son the PA is contributing to the public health crisis of antibiotic overuse? That's not something to be proud of.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> There are chronic pain specialists for a reason, just like there are heart specialists and gastrointestinal specialists and endocrinologists and surgeons...
> 
> 
> 
> So your son the PA is contributing to the public health crisis of antibiotic overuse? That's not something to be proud of.



I had assumed that was just a bluff. If not, then I agree. It's not just antibiotic overuse, it's that it encourages the proliferation of antibiotic resistant microorganisms.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I had assumed that was just a bluff. If not, then I agree. It's not just antibiotic overuse, it's that it encourages the proliferation of antibiotic resistant microorganisms.


Well, yes, I thought that was implied, but I guess not [emoji2]


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Well, yes, I thought that was implied, but I guess not [emoji2]



I figured you knew that. But, from stuff I have seen people write on the internet, I'm not sure it's as widely understood as one would hope.


----------



## Caslon

Ever read articles from Readers Digest with a similar title?  "I am Joe's back".  Hehe

My painful back spasms are almost gone now. There's residual reminders that a disk in my lower back got a lifting injury and the spasms are still ready to rise up if I don't let it gently heal on its own. Robaxin was useless. Me thinking I'm 20 years younger was a root cause.

My muscle strength is still there, to a lesser degree. However, my infrastructure is starting to let me down. A wake up call.  

What happened was bound to happen sooner or later. I'm no spring chicken anymore.  Got it! (body to self).


----------



## taxlady

Caslon said:


> Ever read articles from Readers Digest with a similar title?  "I am Joe's back".  Hehe
> 
> My painful back spasms are almost gone now. There's residual reminders that a disk in my lower back got a lifting injury and the spasms are still ready to rise up if I don't let it gently heal on its own. Robaxin was useless. *Me thinking I'm 20 years younger was a root cause.*



Yeah, I did a number on my back a year and a half ago that I can blame on thinking I was younger than I am.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Ever read articles from Readers Digest with a similar title?  "I am Joe's back".  Hehe



My seventh-grade science teacher assigned each of those essays to us. I've always remembered them, and occasionally refer people to them; they're available online. Good info.

http://www.ue.net/body-eng/



Caslon said:


> My painful back spasms are almost gone now. There's residual reminders that a disk in my lower back got a lifting injury and the spasms are still ready to rise up if I don't let it gently heal on its own. Robaxin was useless. Me thinking I'm 20 years younger was a root cause.
> 
> My muscle strength is still there, to a lesser degree. However, my infrastructure is starting to let me down. A wake up call.
> 
> What happened was bound to happen sooner or later. I'm no spring chicken anymore.  Got it! (body to self).  [emoji38]


I'm glad you're feeling better. Strength and flexibility exercises can help prevent problems like that. Have you ever considered yoga?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I figured you knew that. But, from stuff I have seen people write on the internet, I'm not sure it's as widely understood as one would hope.


Good point.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever considered yoga?



Little by little my back is taking baby steps to get better.  I read that lower back muscles work 24/7.  So true!
Barring physical therapy which my insurance would not approve, I was thinking of going to a massage parlor.  I even asked here if they do physical therapy. In a similar situation back problem, the hospital therapy nurse put oil on my back and used a heated ball and went over that area.  I still ask...do up and up spas and massage parlors offer a similar type of treatment/therapy? Probably.  Expensive I bet.

Edit: "Sorry, we just do really really good back massages".


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon, no, don't go to a massage parlor. Find a certified massage therapist. That will be soothing, but it won't help strengthen your back muscles. You need to do some kind of exercise for that.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> Caslon, no, don't go to a massage parlor. Find a certified massage therapist. That will be soothing, but it won't help strengthen your back muscles. You need to do some kind of exercise for that.



OK.  Sorry I brought it up. 

GG, yes...do light activity each day while that bulging slowly heal

My painful spasms  are slowly letting up while my that area heals.   Robaxin was of no benefit.   Time heals all wounds. 

It wasn't my back muscles fault...lol

It was me picking up a 30 lb case of water bottles and  carrying it in one hand, going down steps, and me assuming I'm 20 years younger.  I repeat...I'm growing older. I needed this injury to wake me up.


----------



## taxlady

Caslon, I have gone to physiotherapy for various problems. They did some massage and taught me exercises. They gave me a printout for the exercises and a web link for more info about the exercises. You might benefit from just one or two sessions. I would go even if my insurance didn't pay for it. My first session cost a little more. Since then, they have cost about $80 Cdn / session.


----------



## Caslon

I think I bulged a lower spine disk which is now slowly healing. As it heals, the muscle spasms have decreased.  I didn't strain the lower back muscles...they tensed up with sudden painful reaction as a safeguard to my spine.  Very ingenious us primates. 
No wonder the muscle relaxers didn't do anything.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I had assumed that was just a bluff. If not, then I agree. It's not just antibiotic overuse, it's that it encourages the proliferation of antibiotic resistant microorganisms.



It was just a bluff. He knows his job. He practices outside of MASS. as wekk as ub the state he practices in, yet he keeps his license here. Just in case he is present when I need a med in a hurry. That doesn't mean he will use it. It only means, JUST IN CASE! 

He was able to spot the tattoos on the back of the patient's hand. Poo stated that "love" and "hate" on the knuckles is the first sign of a tattoo junkie. Also, what doctor in his right mind would go overboard with a couple of "different" antibiotics? 

It must be nice to be able to read minds when you are so many miles away.


----------



## taxlady

As I understand it, the "love" & "hate" tattoos on fingers are usually done in prison.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> As I understand it, the "love" & "hate" tattoos on fingers are usually done in prison.



Some of Pirate's long lost cycle friends had that on their hands. Do I dare ask? He hasn't been in touch with any of them. Most of them are now dead. Every so often, I hear him say "Another dust biter." 

In his teens, he was known to them from when his father worked part time in a barroom as a bartender. He would go in to get money from his father, and all the bikers liked him. So they would reach into their own pockets instead of his father. That kid has a nice racket going. I only heard about this activity of his about five years ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> It was just a bluff. He knows his job. He practices outside of MASS. as wekk as ub the state he practices in, yet he keeps his license here. Just in case he is present when I need a med in a hurry. That doesn't mean he will use it. It only means, JUST IN CASE!



That would be illegal since PAs in Massachusetts are required to work under the supervision of a physician, their scope of practice has to be defined by the facility they work for, and prescribing Schedule II drugs has to be reviewed and approved by a physician within 96 hours. 

Also, physician assistants don't have their own licenses - they're nationally certified and practice under the license of their supervising physician.


----------



## Addie

The last two weeks of April I began to feel very sick and in a lot of pain. I chalked it up to just getting old. But the pain became unbearable and once again my heart started racing. Off to the ER again. The ride to the hospital was a nightmare. I swear that driver found every single large pothole. I was rushed into the special room for heart patients only. I know that room very well. Within a minute or so, I had two IV's going. One was for blood. (So that is why the medic asked my blood type in the ambulance!) 

I had complained to Pirate the night before that I felt I was being overmedicated with the Coumadin. "Oh Mom, you aren't happy unless you can find something wrong." 

Sure enough. When I had my leg amputated, as it is with the majority of heart patients, being placed on Coumadin is the usual common practice with surgery. The problem was that no one ever entered into my records just how long I should stay on it. Some days the dosage was at the very lowest, other days way too high. The high ones are what caused the problem. And when they couldn't get a reading they liked, the dosage went up. It seems I had been slowly bleeding to death from my intestines. And I also had a massive internal infection in my digestion tract. By this time I was black and blue from head to foot. I not only was losing blood internally, but a number of the discolorations erupted and I was losing blood that was also. 

The doctor I had been assigned to sat down with me last night and explained every little tidbit of information he had at hand. He then gave me the words I wanted to hear. He said, "You will be discharged tonight and on your way home to sleep in your own bed." When I heard those words, I told him I could give him a great big hug and kiss. He leaned forward and returned just the hug. But I did give him the kiss. So here I am. I still am in some pain, but not like two weeks ago. I have a plethora of antibiotics and some pain meds. 

Pirate says I have all of my coloring back. He asked me if I was going to sue. Absolutely not! I reminded him of our family motto. "If you didn't do an honest days work for your money, then you don't deserve it." Case closed. 

One last word from Pirate. "Hey Mom., guess what. For the very first time you were right and I was wrong." Then he ran into the bathroom to hide! Chicken!!!


----------



## Caslon

Glad you got thru that Addie.  I bet what you mentioned about not carefully being followed up with meds will be a news item on some net news site sooner or later, if it hasn't been already.

I just got a 2" foam pad from Amazon to go on my bed. It seems mornings are the worse for back ache sufferers,  and,  my bed is firm.  I'd been sleeping on the couch for the last 8 days which has softer cushions. I miss sleeping in my bed.

Ha! It only took me 3 hours going thru all the many foam pads available on Amazon before rolling the dice on one.  I chose one with the best FakeSpot grade and the least amount of negative reviews.  Time will tell. 

https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Sleep-Solutions-Certipur-US-Certified/dp/B01FMLXUTO/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=advanced%2Bbed%2Bfoam&qid=1557024675&s=gateway&sr=8-4&th=1http://


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Glad you got thru that Addie.  I bet what you mentioned about not carefully being followed up with meds will be a news item on some net news site sooner or later, if it hasn't been already.
> 
> I just got a 2" foam pad from Amazon to go on my bed. It seems mornings are the worse for back ache sufferers,  and,  my bed is firm.  I'd been sleeping on the couch for the last 8 days which has softer cushions. I miss sleeping in my bed.
> 
> Ha! It only took me 3 hours going thru all the many foam pads available on Amazon before rolling the dice on one.  I chose one with the best FakeSpot grade and the least amount of negative reviews.  Time will tell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Sleep-Solutions-Certipur-US-Certified/dp/B01FMLXUTO/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=advanced%2Bbed%2Bfoam&qid=1557024675&s=gateway&sr=8-4&th=1http://



When it became necessary for me to have Pirate stay here with me as my caregiver, I had to get a bed real fast for him. I have a hospital bed and the mattress stinks. I can feel the springs in it. But according to the company that installed it, the mattress has to be able to bend should I want to raise the head or feet end. So I had already purchased a sort of camping bed for Pirate and gave him my mattress. DISASTER! Dang near broke his back. Purchased a what I thought to be a thick foam padding for him. Neither one of us are very happy with our sleep arrangements. After this dang upcoming wedding for my grandson, we will pitch our funds together and get  proper bedding support for the both of us. The last really good mattress I bought I was able to go into the store and try it out. So until I can get around with my artificial leg, we will have to put up with what we have until August 3rd. Then my daughter (who doesn't know it yet) is going to take me to Mattress Firm which is only about five-ten minutes from my home and purchase two mattresses that we can get a good night sleep on. 

Good luck in your quest for a solid nights sleep.


----------



## Caslon

What's that you say?  Never get old?  Hehehe

I did Addie. I got a good nights sleep with this new foam mattress pad.  My back didn't like the firm mattress I was sleeping on and it re-injured whatever progress I was making otherwise. A softer sleeping situation is what was needed, besides the couch. My back lower back injury might actually be getting better.  $85 possibly well spent, maybe.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> What's that you say?  Never get old?  Hehehe
> 
> I did Addie. I got a good nights sleep with this new foam mattress pad.  My back didn't like the firm mattress I was sleeping on and it re-injured whatever progress I was making otherwise. A softer sleeping situation is what was needed, besides the couch. My back lower back injury might actually be getting better.  $85 possibly well spent, maybe.



I just love a "good news" story. I too am getting better. I slept the WHOLE NIGHT through and didn't wake up with any pain either. About an hour of being up, the pain returned, but not as strong as before. So I did take a half dose of pain medication. It has held up all day. Feeling much better.

Take care of that back. It is the only one you have. 

When I go to Mattress Firm, I will take a look and try out the foam offerings. Sure is less expensive that a mattress. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chef Munky

We had a memory foam mattress on our bed.
 Notice I said had? It was great at first. But after a while it didn't take long before it lost it's memory.


Turning and flipping it wasn't much help. It was hard for me to do alone.
 We were very careful when we did it. The foam pad actually tore where the memory went. It couldn't be fixed.


Off to the dump it went.



Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> We had a memory foam mattress on our bed.
> Notice I said had? It was great at first. But after a while it didn't take long before it lost it's memory.
> 
> 
> Turning and flipping it wasn't much help. It was hard for me to do alone.
> We were very careful when we did it. The foam pad actually tore where the memory went. It couldn't be fixed.
> 
> 
> Off to the dump it went.
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.



I slept on a mattress with a memory foam top, for one weekend. It was horrible. It was sooooo hard to turn over. I got sucked into that foam and could barely move. It was at my mummy-in-law's place. It was new. She got them to exchange it.

But a regular foam topper works fine for us.


----------



## Addie

I had a GREAT memory foam mattress and gave it up for this lousy hospital bed mattress. One of life's learning lessons. I can feel every spring inside and they make it very uncomfortable. 

I think I am going to have to give in and get just a nice comfortable mattress. I will have to try every one when I get to the store *Mattress Firm.* I don't care if the head and foot can be raised. I just want comfort.


----------



## Addie

I am not feeling very well lately. I have the shake as lot and do not understand why. Does anyone else have them? It is very annoying.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I am not feeling very well lately. I have the shake as lot and do not understand why. Does anyone else have them? It is very annoying.



Rather than post it here Addie, your best bet would be to give your doctor a call and tell them your symptoms.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Rather than post it here Addie, your best bet would be to give your doctor a call and tell them your symptoms.



Oh I will. This started the other day when I was there for my first lesson on how to walk with my artificial leg. They were concerned with the shaking then. It stopped before I left. But by the time I got home, it started again. It is not a continuous thing, but very the annoying never the less. I have an appointment tomorrow to see her.


----------



## Addie

Well, I went to see my cardiologist. According to him, the news I got was not very good. It seems I had been slowly bleeding internally and I didn't even know it. If I hadn't gone into the hospital when I did, I would have been dead in just a couple of hours. I can thank the ambulance attendants for saving me. They took one look at me and I guess I was sheet white. They had both sirens blaring at the same time to clear traffic. Within 20 minutes of arriving at the hospital, I had blood pumping into me. 

Here it is 5:30 a.m. on the 18th of the month and I am feeling so much better. Looks like I am going to make that wedding after all. 

Yesterday when I went into LM, I put my new leg on for more than 30 minutes. I kept having to stand up and it was ever so hard. But I am determined  to wear and be able to walk with it. Gosh those PT workers are so good and have lots of patience with me. I complain and they agree with me. "Of course it hurts. Did you think this was going to be a walk in the park?" 

Thanks everyone for all the emotional support. It got me through to today.


----------



## Addie

Well today was not a good day. I guess I am still in shock over my son's death. I am still in shock. When I  woke up today for the life of me, I forgotten how to use the remote to the TV. It took me more than an hour to figure it out. And that was by trial and error. 

I need tp give myself time. I still can't go into his room yet and I find myself yelling to him channels he likes. Is this nightmare ever going to end?


----------



## Kayelle

The reality is setting in now Addie, and grief has a hold on you. Is it not it possible for Spike to move in with you for a while at least?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> The reality is setting in now Addie, and grief has a hold on you. Is it not it possible for Spike to move in with you for a while at least?



No he has an apartment of his own only about two city blocks from me. Yesterday I went to PT and Karen the woman who works with me asked me a simple question. "Hi Adele, how are you doing?" That was all it took. I burst into a torrent of tears. She took me to a quiet room and called my social worker. I spent about 20 minutes with her, and before I left she reminded me that I don't have to put on a brave face with "I am fine." Because I am not. It was the first time I had even cried since Scott died. So from now on this is my healing time. How long it will take, I have no idea. But at least I don't have to keep saying I am fine, when I am not.

Thank you for caring Kayelle.


----------



## taxlady

I seem to have caught the dreaded lurgy from Stirling. It's making me crabby.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> I seem to have caught the dreaded lurgy from Stirling. It's making me crabby.



Aww taxy.  So sorry.  Hope the hugs I've sent via my dragonettes help. 

Candy canes help too.  

I seem to be running out of what was left from Gingerbread decorating.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Dragn, the dragonettes are helping.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I seem to have caught the *dreaded lurgy *from Stirling. It's making me crabby.




Now that's a new term for me Taxi. I had to look it up and it seems to be related to *cooties.*...that I understand. 
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lurgy


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was just thinking the same thing *KL*!


----------



## Cheryl J

I looked it up earlier, too - never heard of that term!  My grandmother used to call it *'blinky'*.  Not quite sick with an identifiable illness, but sure not feeling great.  

I hope it goes away by tomorrow, Taxy.  And thanks for the new (to us) term that made us ponder and look it up.


----------



## GotGarlic

The teachers and administrators where DH works call it the crud. It's especially common at the beginning of the school year [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, I'm familiar with the "creeping crud" too.


----------



## dragnlaw

Can't say I'd heard the term either but the meaning was pretty clear!  Although I do like the story to the brass instruments. 

Yuh have t'befieve a story like that!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> The teachers and administrators where DH works call it the crud. It's especially common at the beginning of the school year [emoji38]



"Crud" is also used by SciFi convention goers. A lot of people get "Con crud".


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie....are you doing OK??  It's been several days since you've posted.


----------



## taxlady

I went to the ophthalmologist last week for my biannual glaucoma tests and checkup. He gave me a new prescription for a second kind of eye drops. I used them for two days and now my eyes are all red and itchy and the skin around my eyes is red and puffy. It's also making my vision blurry. I've been using "dry eye tears" and it helps with the itching. I wanted to use Visine, but it says on the package not to use those drops if you have glaucoma. This happened about a year ago with a different kind of eye drops. I'll be calling my ophthalmologist tomorrow. This is not putting me in a good mood. I hope the food that just arrives does put me in a good mood.


----------



## dragnlaw

Taxy - unless the ophthalmologist warned you that this could happen - I would STOP using those drop right away - (you didn't say if you had).

I've tried to adjust taking new meds within a time frame of when I can reach the prescribing dr. that doesn't land on a weekend!

Doesn't always work but it's worth thinking about.

Good Luck!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Taxy - unless the ophthalmologist warned you that this could happen - I would STOP using those drop right away - (you didn't say if you had).
> 
> I've tried to adjust taking new meds within a time frame of when I can reach the prescribing dr. that doesn't land on a weekend!
> 
> Doesn't always work but it's worth thinking about.
> 
> Good Luck!



I did stop taking them. I had a similar reaction to other Rx eye drops about a year ago. That time it didn't happen until I had been taking them for months.

I like your idea about timing the start of using a 'script so you can get hold of a doctor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Taxy*, feel better!


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Taxy*, feel better!



Thank you. I am feeling a lot better with a second day of not using the new eye drops. The skin around my eyes is still a bit red, but other than that, my eyes look fairly normal. They no longer look like squinty, little slits. Also, almost all the itching has stopped.

I phoned the ophthalmology clinic today and explained to the receptionist. She spoke with my doctor and phoned me back.

I am supposed to stop taking both of my eye drop prescriptions for a week. Then I start a new prescription. I have an appointment to see the doctor in about two months. The receptionist said to come by the clinic to pick up a new 'script once I had gone a week with no Rx eye drops. I convinced her that I wouldn't start using the new 'script early, so she would fax it to my pharmacy, which is now done. I will phone the pharmacy for a delivery next week.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Taxy*, good luck with the new eye drops. Adjusting to new meds or new anything can be a pain. I swear the older I get the more I think "why bother?".  I hope your attitude is more flexible.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, all. Just wanted to let you know that my hip replacement surgery went well today. I've already had my first PT session and that went well, too. Some patients go home the next day, but with all the other health issues I have, I'm expecting to go home Friday. DH has taken a week off from work and requested another week depending on how things go.

Have a nice evening [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle

I'm glad to hear from you GG, as I've been thinking about you today. You're one tough cookie to be sure, but a little "whine/wine" would be appropriate. Hugs...


----------



## Just Cooking

Glad it went well, GG. Heal quickly.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good to hear from you, GG. I'm glad it went so well. Heal quickly so you can get back to the things you love to do. [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

GG, great to read that it went well and you have already managed to start PT. Sending healing vibes. God bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was thinking about you as well *GG*!! 
So glad to hear that all is well, 
and Friday will come sooner than you think!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks very much, friends [emoji2] DH takes good care of me, even when I'm in the hospital. He brought me KFC chicken and mashed potatoes this evening for dinner and the green beans that came with the hospital dinner were decent with salt and pepper on them


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much for the update, GG!  So glad to hear your surgery went well, and you really seem to be in good spirits.  

Hugs to you, and best wishes for a very speedy recovery.


----------



## dragnlaw

That's great news *GG*.  I'm really glad for you.  Hope the recovery keeps gonig so well!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Recuperation, GG!


----------



## Josie1945

GG
 Glad your surgery went well. 
Hope you get home soon.
I need to have my hip replaced also., 
but I will put it off. 

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks again, everyone! [emoji2] I'm going home this afternoon! I was honestly surprised I'm able to go home so soon. I had a physical therapy session this morning that went very well, so as soon as they finish the paperwork, we're outta here!

Josie, I decided to have the surgery as soon as I was diagnosed because I'm terrified of falling and really hurting myself. The X-ray showed that I had almost no cartilage in the joint and sometimes I had sudden, sharp pain while walking that affected my balance. It was scary.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, GG, that was quick! I think that I've spent more time standing in a grocery store check out line when shopping before a holiday! [emoji38] I'm glad you're recovering so well that you get to go home sooner than you thought.


----------



## simonbaker

My DH is having some major pain.  It starts in the back of his neck & goes down his left arm.  All the doctor has done is some exrays.  They're dragging their feet on doing an MRI.  They say it's a pinched nerve & will require surgery.
In the meantime he's found a chiropractor that has given him some relief. The chiropractor convinced him he could do without surgery.  
Anyone ever deal with this??


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> My DH is having some major pain.  It starts in the back of his neck & goes down his left arm.  All the doctor has done is some exrays.  They're dragging their feet on doing an MRI.  They say it's a pinched nerve & will require surgery.
> In the meantime he's found a chiropractor that has given him some relief. The chiropractor convinced him he could do without surgery.
> Anyone ever deal with this??


What kind of doctor has he seen? His regular doctor or a neurologist? I think he should get an opinion from a neurologist. He should also be checked for heart issues.

A chiropractor will, at best, provide temporary relief, but they don't fix the underlying problem. They don't get a real medical education, so imo, they're not qualified to determine whether or not he needs surgery. Telling him he doesn't need surgery is in the chiropractor's best interest because your husband will keep going back to him for pain relief.


----------



## CWS4322

My BP has been all over the map. I bit the bullet and enrolled as a member of a cooperative medical practice. Not only is it a small practice, the membership was less than what I was paying for travel health insurance. The dr. answers her phone, email. Does house calls, office visits are minimum 30 minutes, provides after-hour care, urgent care, and minor procedures that can be done in-office. Loving this dr. This morning she called to check what my BP was today. Gotta love an "old-fashioned" dr. She is an internal medicine dr., so probably the right kind of dr. for me right now.


----------



## taxlady

That new doctor and coop does sound good, CWS


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> That new doctor and coop does sound good, CWS


It is. She does accept Medicare, so I am working on getting my Dad to switch Mom to her, especially since she does house calls and specializes in caring for nursing home patients. It is so complicated to get my Mom in to the dr. We have to call a transport service, etc., etc. She reminds me of my dr. in Ontario. Nothing like the dr. who is my parents' primary dr. We are lucky if the nurse calls back within 48 hours.


----------



## simonbaker

He has seen just a family practice doctor. He's not real happy with him. 
In the past 2 years we had to change doctors due to a change in insurance companies, different job.
Thank you for the tip on a neurologist we will definitely be inquiring about it. 






GotGarlic said:


> What kind of doctor has he seen? His regular doctor or a neurologist? I think he should get an opinion from a neurologist. He should also be checked for heart issues.
> 
> A chiropractor will, at best, provide temporary relief, but they don't fix the underlying problem. They don't get a real medical education, so imo, they're not qualified to determine whether or not he needs surgery. Telling him he doesn't need surgery is in the chiropractor's best interest because your husband will keep going back to him for pain relief.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*simonbaker*, I'll second *GG*'s suggestion for a heart check-up, too. The pastor at my SIL's church in FL was having arm issues. He plays tennis for exercise and was having shoulder/arm issues. Turns out that the hospital he went to would do a full wellness evaluation before any major surgery - and found out that part of the pain in the arm issue was related to artery blockage.  First they fixed his heart, and then they tweaked his shoulder.

I hope whatever issues your DH has are the least that could be wrong.


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking Goddess said:


> *simonbaker*, I'll second *GG*'s suggestion for a heart check-up, too. The pastor at my SIL's church in FL was having arm issues. He plays tennis for exercise and was having shoulder/arm issues. Turns out that the hospital he went to would do a full wellness evaluation before any major surgery - and found out that part of the pain in the arm issue was related to artery blockage.  First they fixed his heart, and then they tweaked his shoulder.
> 
> I hope whatever issues your DH has are the least that could be wrong.


Thank you so much for the advice.  I'll make sure he asks about it.  He's had stints put in his heart 2 different times.  

I've tried earnestly for several years to get him to stop smoking, to no avail.

He tells me he gets his blood pressure checked every Wednesday at work, by a nurse, & it's always perfect every time, the day before yesterday it was 118/72.   HR 69.  It's always in the same range every week. He gets it taken around noon just after the lunch rush.


----------



## taxlady

SB, it's really hard to quit smoking. Has your DH considered vaping instead? I won't say that vaping is 100% safe, but as far as I can tell from internet research and personal experience, it's not nearly as unhealthy as smoking. It is much easier for most smokers to switch to vaping than to quit smoking. It certainly was for me and now I am cutting back on the nicotine in the "vape juice".


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you for your advice.
Yes, I've tried getting him on vaping vs smoking without any luck.  He'll see an article on TV or online that will say how bad it is so in his mind it won't change anything





taxlady said:


> SB, it's really hard to quit smoking. Has your DH considered vaping instead? I won't say that vaping is 100% safe, but as far as I can tell from internet research and personal experience, it's not nearly as unhealthy as smoking. It is much easier for most smokers to switch to vaping than to quit smoking. It certainly was for me and now I am cutting back on the nicotine in the "vape juice".


----------



## rodentraiser

Somebody just shoot me now. I got my second shingles vaccine yesterday evening and 12 hours to the minute, I started reacting to it. I reacted to the first one but I thought this shot would be OK. This one is way, way worse than the first one, though.

Sick sick sick sick sick.

Had chills this morning and my teeth were chattering so bad I thought I would dislocate my jaw. So a 40 minute super hot bath (ran the water out once and refilled the tub when it got cool) and all three blankets on me seemed to do the trick. I never put all three blankets on unless the temp gets under 60°.

But what won't go away is the pain lancing through my right index finger and thumb. I have no idea why. But it hurts like a sonof...it hurts a lot. About every 90 seconds this pain just appears and it's a good 30 seconds before it leaves. It's so bad I swear my hand is giving birth. 

I have to tell you guys, if arthritis hurts like this, I'll be robbing pharmacies for opiates. Now I finally understand why people take pain pills and get addicted to them. 

And it's just two freaking fingers! What's up with that?!

Going back to bed...


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser, I'm sorry you're in such pain. Have you called the clinic where you received the shot to let them know about the side effects you're having?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rr, that sounds like a horrible reaction to the shot. I hope you find relief soon.


----------



## taxlady

Rodentraiser, I'm sorry to read about your pain. Follow GG's advice and call the clinic. I'm sending positive vibes that the pain fades very soon.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you all for your concern!

I'm much better today. I've been asking around on another forum and it seems like almost everyone has had a reaction to that vaccine, either to the first or second shot or both. I don't know why my reaction was so weird. If it hadn't been for the fingers, I don't think I'd have been nearly so miserable. That lasted for almost 10 hours.

I ended up taking a Benadryl about halfway through the day. That put me to sleep and helped me some. Then I took a second Benadryl at about 10pm and I slept through the night. Woke up this morning feeling great. 

I got the shot at the Safeway pharmacy. I'll let the pharmacist know about this the next time I pick up my prescription (which might be tomorrow). I definitely would have had to go into to the ER and I would have done that if I got any sicker. We don't have any Urgent Cares open on weekends. At least, I don't think so.

But I have to say, I'd far rather get the shingles vaccine than have shingles again. I had shingles for two weeks about 11 years ago and I still have nerve damage on my face from them. If this shot prevents or even just mitigates shingles, I'm all for it!


----------



## taxlady

GG, how is the healing going?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> GG, how is the healing going?


It's going really well - thanks for asking [emoji2] My physical therapist came today (she comes three times a week). I've been doing leg strengthening and range of motion exercises while seated; now I'm starting standing exercises. So I'm coming along well. I might graduate from the walker to the cane soon ;mrgreen:


----------



## taxlady

GG, I'm really pleased to read that the healing is coming along so well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> It's going really well - thanks for asking [emoji2] My physical therapist came today (she comes three times a week). I've been doing leg strengthening and range of motion exercises while seated; now I'm starting standing exercises. So I'm coming along well. I might graduate from the walker to the cane soon ;mrgreen:



Fantastic, very good to hear!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> GG, I'm really pleased to read that the healing is coming along so well.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fantastic, very good to hear!


Thanks so much, my friends


----------



## Andy M.

Glad to hear you're on the mend. Work that PT and you'll be 100% before you now it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Glad to hear you're on the mend. Work that PT and you'll be 100% before you now it.


Thanks, Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad to hear that your recovery and rehab are moving along smoothly. I bet, in spite of your dear DH's kitchen successes, you'll be happy to be back on your feet and playing in your kitchen soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm glad to hear that your recovery and rehab are moving along smoothly. I bet, in spite of your dear DH's kitchen successes, you'll be happy to be back on your feet and playing in your kitchen soon.


Thanks, sweetie  Just between us , he's great at breakfast, but his dinner skills are more limited. He likes grilling and I've been helping a little by chopping some things, but he doesn't really like inside cooking. We'll both be happier when I'm back in the kitchen.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news, GG!


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear that you are feeling better. 

Makes me think twice about getting the shots. 





rodentraiser said:


> Thank you all for your concern!
> 
> I'm much better today. I've been asking around on another forum and it seems like almost everyone has had a reaction to that vaccine, either to the first or second shot or both. I don't know why my reaction was so weird. If it hadn't been for the fingers, I don't think I'd have been nearly so miserable. That lasted for almost 10 hours.
> 
> I ended up taking a Benadryl about halfway through the day. That put me to sleep and helped me some. Then I took a second Benadryl at about 10pm and I slept through the night. Woke up this morning feeling great.
> 
> I got the shot at the Safeway pharmacy. I'll let the pharmacist know about this the next time I pick up my prescription (which might be tomorrow). I definitely would have had to go into to the ER and I would have done that if I got any sicker. We don't have any Urgent Cares open on weekends. At least, I don't think so.
> 
> But I have to say, I'd far rather get the shingles vaccine than have shingles again. I had shingles for two weeks about 11 years ago and I still have nerve damage on my face from them. If this shot prevents or even just mitigates shingles, I'm all for it!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sure glad you're feeling better *RT!* I had the first shot, and two weeks later I got the Shingles. I don't know if it was just coincidence, but now I just can't bring myself to get the second shot. I was miserable. Souschef on the other hand, has had both the shots and other than a slightly sore arm he had no reaction.


*GG*, I'm really impressed with your progress. You rock girl!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I'm sure glad you're feeling better *RT!* *I had the first shot, and two weeks later I got the Shingles. I don't know if it was just coincidence, but now I just can't bring myself to get the second shot.* I was miserable. Souschef on the other hand, has had both the shots and other than a slightly sore arm he had no reaction.
> 
> 
> *GG*, I'm really impressed with your progress. You rock girl!



  
I can't say as I blame you.


----------



## taxlady

So, the eye drop saga continues. I got a new 'script for eye drops and it made my eyes red and all the skin around my eyes was irritated, puffy, and red. So, I phoned the ophthalmologist and got new 'scripts. I started the second one two days ago. Today I woke up with itchy eyes and the red, irritated skin around one eye. I am getting so tired of this. I tried gooping up all the skin around my eyes with Vaseline, because I figured it was the drops oozing out from between my eyelids that might be causing the problem, but my eyes are still itchy and the skin is still red and irritated. I think this problem might have to do with my small, Asian eyes. I might need smaller drops, but I'm not even sure that is possible.


----------



## taxlady

How's the hip doing GG?


----------



## GotGarlic

Couldn't be better [emoji2] The surgery and recovery went great. I'll probably be doing the second one in a year or two [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Couldn't be better [emoji2] The surgery and recovery went great. I'll probably be doing the second one in a year or two [emoji38]



 Glad to hear it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....are you doing OK??  It's been several days since you've posted.




I was going to ask how she was doing.  I've been in a funk lately and haven't felt like engaging much with anyone but it's slowly getting better.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I was going to ask how she was doing.  I've been in a funk lately and haven't felt like engaging much with anyone but it's slowly getting better.


I'm sorry to tell you that she passed away a few months ago. I'm glad you reached out, though. I hope we'll see more of you [emoji2]


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to tell you that she passed away a few months ago. I'm glad you reached out, though. I hope we'll see more of you [emoji2]




Thanks so much for letting me know.  I had heard about her son but not about her.  Is there a thread about it that I can go to?  I could tell from her last few posts that she wasn't feeling the best.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know.  I had heard about her son but not about her.  Is there a thread about it that I can go to?  I could tell from her last few posts that she wasn't feeling the best.


Princess Fiona posted about it in the MIA thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-127.html#post1597940


----------



## taxlady

cjmmytunes said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know.  I had heard about her son but not about her.  Is there a thread about it that I can go to?  I could tell from her last few posts that she wasn't feeling the best.





GotGarlic said:


> Princess Fiona posted about it in the MIA thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-127.html#post1597940



There is also a tribute on Facebook to her, written by her son.

https://www.facebook.com/gregory.raines/posts/10157428975598735


----------



## Kayelle

Thanksgiving sure wasn’t what I had planned. Sigh. 

Tues. morning my A-Fib came back with a vengeance after two years, and we made our way to the ER with my heart rate at 180 bpm. They performed a cardio version in the ER, and after two shocks, it didn’t work. They admitted me with heavy doses of heart calming drugs and the next morning gave me another cardio version, and it put the heart back into normal rhythm. My family all came to see me in the hospital and after several hours I was allowed to go home. Cooking or going to son’s house for Thanksgiving the next day was out of the question, so SC got our holiday dinner from the Honey Baked Ham store. Thank goodness they had a nice Turkey dinner, and it was pretty good. I was just glad to be home and after dinner we were watching a good movie when at 10pm my heart started going bonkers again. This time we called an ambulance and SC rode in the front seat. The hospital is about a 20 min. drive from our home, and it was really scary for both of us. The ER again put me on powerful drugs by way of getting a line started again (that’s another story) and again admitted me to the hospital. SC had to wait outside for an hour waiting for a “Lyft” ride home at 2am. They finally got me into a room at 4am and performed another cardio version around 9am. Thankfully I was back in normal rhythm once again, but kept me overnight this time for observation. I was sent home yesterday (Sun.) with lots of changes to all my home medications. I’m feeling weak, but pretty good, all things considered. “God willing, and the creek don’t rise” I have an office appointment with my Cardiologist Thurs. morning. 
Sorry this is so long but it was good for me to write it all down to clear my head.


----------



## Cheryl J

Big hugs to you, Kay! What a scary experience for both you and Souschef.  I was wondering where you were the past few days. Thank you for your post, and will sure be sending healing thoughts and vibes to you.


----------



## taxlady

That must have been terrifying Kay. I'm glad you are home and feeling better. Take care of yourself. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like you had really rough time. Glad it's under control.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What *Cheryl* said, *Kayelle*. It's not like you to miss a few days in a row unless you two are off on vacation. I hope your heart rhythm is stabilized and you're back to normal soon.


----------



## Just Cooking

Please be well soon, Kayelle.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, Kayelle, what an awful experience. I'm sorry you went through that, but I'm glad you're home and being pampered by your Sous Chef  Take care of yourself. Hugs.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle, I've been so busy and I do a quick check here but what a shock on * PF* and *YOU*.

So sorry you had to go thru that, you both must be so exhausted.  Hugs and well wishes are dropping around you both.  Tell SC not to worry about the dragonettes, they only nip when someone is doing something they shouldn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Thanksgiving sure wasn’t what I had planned. Sigh.
> 
> Tues. morning my A-Fib came back with a vengeance after two years, and we made our way to the ER with my heart rate at 180 bpm. They performed a cardio version in the ER, and after two shocks, it didn’t work. They admitted me with heavy doses of heart calming drugs and the next morning gave me another cardio version, and it put the heart back into normal rhythm. My family all came to see me in the hospital and after several hours I was allowed to go home. Cooking or going to son’s house for Thanksgiving the next day was out of the question, so SC got our holiday dinner from the Honey Baked Ham store. Thank goodness they had a nice Turkey dinner, and it was pretty good. I was just glad to be home and after dinner we were watching a good movie when at 10pm my heart started going bonkers again. This time we called an ambulance and SC rode in the front seat. The hospital is about a 20 min. drive from our home, and it was really scary for both of us. The ER again put me on powerful drugs by way of getting a line started again (that’s another story) and again admitted me to the hospital. SC had to wait outside for an hour waiting for a “Lyft” ride home at 2am. They finally got me into a room at 4am and performed another cardio version around 9am. Thankfully I was back in normal rhythm once again, but kept me overnight this time for observation. I was sent home yesterday (Sun.) with lots of changes to all my home medications. I’m feeling weak, but pretty good, all things considered. “God willing, and the creek don’t rise” I have an office appointment with my Cardiologist Thurs. morning.
> Sorry this is so long but it was good for me to write it all down to clear my head.



Bummer of a Thanksgiving, KL.  I hope you are adapting to your new medications soon.


----------



## simonbaker

Very sorry about your heart issues.  Glad they were able to get things back to normal.  Thank goodness you weren't alone when it happened.  Take care!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After a fourteen month battle, Himself's cousin Rick succumbed to his brain tumor. He passed away at home peacefully, surrounded by family and friends, on December 2nd. We'll be heading to Allentown tomorrow for the wake on Sunday and funeral on Monday. Sure will be a tough Christmas for the gang this year, although it doesn't get all that much easier as the years roll on...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> After a fourteen month battle, Himself's cousin Rick succumbed to his brain tumor. He passed away at home peacefully, surrounded by family and friends, on December 2nd. We'll be heading to Allentown tomorrow for the wake on Sunday and funeral on Monday. Sure will be a tough Christmas for the gang this year, although it doesn't get all that much easier as the years roll on...



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news  Condolences to you both.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to see this, CG..

I am now at the age where this happens too frequently.. Lost a friend and 2 classmates last month..

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Out sincerest condolences to you and your family.   [emoji174]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, everyone. Even though we knew this was coming (Rick went on hospice about a month ago), it's still hard to accept.





Just Cooking said:


> Sad to see this, CG..
> 
> I am now at the age where this happens too frequently.. Lost a friend and 2 classmates last month..
> 
> Ross


Ross, I'm sorry for your losses. The worse thing is his age. Rick was only 50; he and his wife have two daughters. The older is a college freshman, the younger a high school junior(?).


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, everyone. Even though we knew this was coming (Rick went on hospice about a month ago), it's still hard to accept.Ross, I'm sorry for your losses. The worse thing is his age.* Rick was only 50*; he and his wife have two daughters. The older is a college freshman, the younger a high school junior(?).



Yes... Its more difficult with the younger ones.. I lost my first wife at 52.. Way too young..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

I'm so sorry to read about your loss, CG. (((Hugs))) to you and Himself.


----------



## Andy M.

CG and Himself: I'm saddened by your loss. Our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so very sorry to read this CG.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much for all the good wishes ((((friends)))).
I hate talking about my myself but felt I should fill you in on the latest. 

  Because of all the meds I'm feeling much better with a lower heart rate now(60-100 BPM,) however I slid back  into A Fib again. Sigh. I saw the Dr. on Thurs. and he wants to do yet  another cardio version next Fri. morning. That  will be the 6th one since this all started again. An Ablation  of the  heart will probably be needed within the very near future, but we'll  see.  As always, Souchef has really been both my rock, and my soft place to fall. 

SC is helping on the Christmas tree train today, and I'm feeling good enough to drive into Ventura and get a much needed haircut. I have so darn much hair I'm starting to look like Bozo the clown.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hug KL))) and god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## Oldvine

We got the higher dose vaccine and I had slight ache in my arm for about 24 hours, my husband felt nothing except the cold swab of alcohol.  One case of the flu in my life time made a believer out of me... we get the vaccine


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for all the good wishes ((((friends)))).
> I hate talking about my myself but felt I should fill you in on the latest.
> 
> *Because of all the meds I'm feeling much better with a lower heart rate now(60-100 BPM,) however I slid back  into A Fib again. Sigh. I saw the Dr. on Thurs. and he wants to do yet  another cardio version next Fri. morning. That  will be the 6th one since this all started again. *An Ablation  of the  heart will probably be needed within the very near future, but we'll  see.  As always, Souchef has really been both my rock, and my soft place to fall.
> 
> SC is helping on the Christmas tree train today, and I'm feeling good enough to drive into Ventura and get a much needed haircut. I have so darn much hair I'm starting to look like Bozo the clown.




Woo Hooo..I had a big smile yesterday when I found out I didn't have to show up at  the hospital this morning for another cardioversion because I spontaneously went back into  normal rhythm for now. What to do next will be determined next Thurs. the 19th.


----------



## CWS4322

I am sitting by my Mom's bed, as I have been for a week. She went into hospital while I was in Ontario. She is dying. My Dad is in denial. What I wish someone had told me was how hard this would be. I didn't know her eyes would change colour, or her skin. I didn't know the howls she would make in the night would chill me to the bone. I didn't know how hard the floor in her bedroom would be to sleep on.I didn't know how hard it would be to give her that first dose of morphine, or how much easier it would be to give her the next dose. I didn't know how hard it would be to deal with my father who is totally in DENIAL as he writes his Christmas cards and wants us to have Christmas...no offense to DCers who are Jewish, but I am preparing to sit Shiva and never want to acknowledge Christmas again. I read her columns out loud to her that she wrote for the newspaper they owned when I was a child--fun times, try hard to hide my tears and that lump that climbs into my throat and almost chokes me. I read her Winnie-the-Pooh and, I spend a lot of time sitting in her room. I also sneak up on her hospital bed and cuddle next to her as I try to keep my tears from flowing. I know I shouldn't do that, but that is where I can finally get an hour or so of sleep, with my head on her chest listening to her heartbeat holding her clawed hand in mine. A daughter's relationship with her mother is one that cannot be explained. I know my Mom's heartbeat from the inside. I will miss her every day for the rest of my life. I am madder than h#ll at my brother for dying and leaving me alone to deal with this. He better be ready to take her home.Even though I would love just five more minutes befure I let him have her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay....so glad to hear that the meds have helped! 

CWS....so very sorry to hear about your mom.  That is indeed hard.  I went through home hospice with my mom and was so thankful for the helpful nurses and meds.  Still a hard thing to go through, though. I hope you can let go of your anger towards your brother....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I am sitting by my Mom's bed, as I have been for a week. She went into hospital while I was in Ontario. She is dying...



CWS I am so sorry and I hope that you are able to keep her comfortable and find some Peace in your heart and mind. You are the best Daughter, ever.


----------



## CWS4322

Cheryl J said:


> Kay....so glad to hear that the meds have helped!
> 
> CWS....so very sorry to hear about your mom.  That is indeed hard.  I went through home hospice with my mom and was so thankful for the helpful nurses and meds.  Still a hard thing to go through, though. I hope you can let go of your anger towards your brother....


There are days I am not mad at my brother. I do, however, not agree with dying at home without family support. I really like that Canada has physician-assisted dying. I won't have to die like my Mom is. As an RN, this is not how she would have wanted to die.


----------



## taxlady

Oh CWS, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hang in there.


----------



## dragnlaw

CW, heartfelt hugs to you, hope you find peace in your heart.  I feel your mother knows that you are there and is comforted.  It may not show but she knows.  More hugs and peace.


----------



## Just Cooking

CW...Having experienced what you are going through with my mother, first wife and son, I can only offer a sincere virtual hug.. 

Stay strong..  

Ross


----------



## CWS4322

I so don't want to hear she is in a better place when this is over...I so don't want to hear anything other than so sorry for your loss, for those are the words that mean the most. That is one thing I learned when my brother died and I found him dead. So sorry.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CWS, I am so sorry to hear this.  My mom and I took turns sitting with my grandmother as she took journey to her other home to be with the rest of her family.  I send you my thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## Katie H

It was hard for me to read your posts, CWS.  I just went through a harrowing time this month as my brother experienced similar symptoms you describe...howling, extreme pain, etc.  He was given both morphine an fentanyl and they barely helped.

He was young, just turned 63.  I have good days and bad days.  I had no idea the bad days could be so painful.  Brought back Buck's death, too.

I wish you strength as you make your way on this journey.


----------



## CWS4322

Katie H said:


> It was hard for me to read your posts, CWS.  I just went through a harrowing time this month as my brother experienced similar symptoms you describe...howling, extreme pain, etc.  He was given both morphine an fentanyl and they barely helped.
> 
> He was young, just turned 63.  I have good days and bad days.  I had no idea the bad days could be so painful.  Brought back Buck's death, too.
> 
> I wish you strength as you make your way on this journey.


Thank you. I watched an episode of The Good Doctor where a character was dying...my response...that is so not what people look like when they are dying. It is so hard. I take comfort cuddling up next to her with my hand on her chest...feeling her heartbeat. Good thing I am tiny enough to do that. Hugs to you Katie H. As I said, giving the first dose of morphine was hard---it meant I accepted she was dying...the 2nd dose was easier...now that I have given the third dose, I am waiting...waiting...I have to remember to breathe. My Dad has finally selected the funeral home (he's making arrangements today). That was the question that gobsmacked me when my brother passed...how was I to select a funeral home when I wasn't expecting to find him dead and there were over 200 to pick from? In North America, we shy away from discussing death and dying. For the people who have to pick up the pieces, that is not fair. Please, I beg all of you, make arrangements so that your loved ones can grieve and not have to deal with picking up the pieces.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> I am sitting by my Mom's bed, as I have been for a week. She went into hospital while I was in Ontario. She is dying. My Dad is in denial. What I wish someone had told me was how hard this would be. I didn't know her eyes would change colour, or her skin. I didn't know the howls she would make in the night would chill me to the bone...



CWS, I can't imagine what you're going through. It's awful to watch a loved one suffer and feel helpless to ease their pain. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had my follow up appointment with my surgeon today. I asked him when I could go back to work, he asked me when I wanted to go back.  Next Monday, that would give me time to get back on my sleep schedule. He said, "How about January 6th?" Drat!  But, I am able to pick up 20 lbs now and can drive.

Incision looks good, graft site looks terrible and will take some nursing to get it healed.  Other than that, I feel okay, still some pain and I tire easily.  Cardiac Rehab next week, oh joy!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the report PF..I've been wondering how you are really doing. My best wishes for your continued recovery, as you've sure had a full plate lately. I admire your stoic nature, but you need to baby yourself like you would any patient. Try to relax while you heal, and the job will wait for you.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had my follow up appointment with my surgeon today. I asked him when I could go back to work, he asked me when I wanted to go back.  Next Monday, that would give me time to get back on my sleep schedule. He said, "How about January 6th?" Drat!  But, I am able to pick up 20 lbs now and can drive.
> 
> Incision looks good, graft site looks terrible and will take some nursing to get it healed.  Other than that, I feel okay, still some pain and I tire easily.  Cardiac Rehab next week, oh joy!


My best to you, my dear. I know life has been hard, love you always and I was so glad to find those purple shoes you sent me when I was in Ontario!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the report PF..I've been wondering how you are really doing. My best wishes for your continued recovery, as you've sure had a full plate lately. I admire your stoic nature, but you need to baby yourself like you would any patient. Try to relax while you heal, and the job will wait for you.



Thanks, KL. Been relaxing too much, time to get off my duff and start moving.  I did let Mom push my Wally World cart! Mom and Dad have been a big help.



CWS4322 said:


> My best to you, my dear. I know life has been hard, love you always and I was so glad to find those purple shoes you sent me when I was in Ontario!



Love you, too. Purple makes everything better.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the update PF. I'm glad to read that you are healing.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the update PF. I'm glad to read that you are healing.



+1... 
Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds positive, PF. Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CWS4322 said:


> I am sitting by my Mom's bed, as I have been for a week. She went into hospital while I was in Ontario. She is dying. My Dad is in denial. What I wish someone had told me was how hard this would be. I didn't know her eyes would change colour, or her skin. I didn't know the howls she would make in the night would chill me to the bone. I didn't know how hard the floor in her bedroom would be to sleep on.I didn't know how hard it would be to give her that first dose of morphine, or how much easier it would be to give her the next dose. I didn't know how hard it would be to deal with my father who is totally in DENIAL as he writes his Christmas cards and wants us to have Christmas...no offense to DCers who are Jewish, but I am preparing to sit Shiva and never want to acknowledge Christmas again. I read her columns out loud to her that she wrote for the newspaper they owned when I was a child--fun times, try hard to hide my tears and that lump that climbs into my throat and almost chokes me. I read her Winnie-the-Pooh and, I spend a lot of time sitting in her room. I also sneak up on her hospital bed and cuddle next to her as I try to keep my tears from flowing. I know I shouldn't do that, but that is where I can finally get an hour or so of sleep, with my head on her chest listening to her heartbeat holding her clawed hand in mine. A daughter's relationship with her mother is one that cannot be explained. I know my Mom's heartbeat from the inside. I will miss her every day for the rest of my life. I am madder than h#ll at my brother for dying and leaving me alone to deal with this. He better be ready to take her home.Even though I would love just five more minutes befure I let him have her.



I have lost my parents and know what you are feeling.  Don't blame the holidays, or let what is going on with your mother ruin them for you.  Of course this year is filled with sorrow. Know that she will soon be in a place where pain,  and stress will be ge, andnd amazing growth will be ther.e for her.  She will be able to reunite with your brother, her own parents, and others who passed before, and who she loved.  At my parent's funerals, I didn't say goodbye.  I said "save me a place at the table whe we are together again".  It is my belief that there is a life beyond mortality
  For all holidays, I make somethig that each of my parent's loved, date-filled cookis from my mom, standing rib roast from my dad, bacon fat basted eggs from my stepfather, and pancakes, or poached eggs from my grandpa.  It helps keep them close to me, though we are in seperate worlds at the present.  Continue to give your attention to your mother.  Even though she can't show it now, she will know it, and be grateful for a wonderful daughter.  That it hurts right now is a blessing, as it so shoes you how strong your love for her is.  Hold onto that in these difficult times.  And temember, your father can't bear the thought of being without her, hence the denial.  When reality sinks in, he will be quietly devistated, and will need your support as well.  

I know you will weather this crisis.  And prayer really does help.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Just Cooking said:


> +1...
> Ross



+2
Cheif Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> I am sitting by my Mom's bed, as I have been for a week. She went into hospital while I was in Ontario. She is dying. My Dad is in denial. What I wish someone had told me was how hard this would be...


*CWS*, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this, and going it alone. Remember that if you did not love your Mom so much, it would not hurt so much. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers as you help your Mom leave for her new life.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, I'm glad that the meds are working and you got a good report from your doc. Keep up the good work!

*PF*, be a good girl and behave yourself. You don't want to give the doc any more business than you have already. 



Oldvine said:


> We got the higher dose vaccine and I had slight ache in my arm for about 24 hours, my husband felt nothing except the cold swab of alcohol.  *One case of the flu in my life time made a believer out of me*... we get the vaccine


It took me two consecutive winters with the flu in the early 2000s to send me for my flu shot each year afterwards. Oddly enough, those were years with limited public exposure. I never got the flu when I was a Girl Scout Leader, religious ed instructor, did food demos in a grocery store, or worked in a mall wrapping gifts. Christmas season was a real stew pot of germs, and yet I never got more than a little sniffle with no other symptoms. Odd. My arm issue was with the pneumonia shot. When I got the first dose, I could not lift that arm at all for 36-48 hours. My upper arm was pinned to my torso; all I could move was the lower half, looking a lot like a T-rex!  Thankfully, the second shot had no effect.


----------



## CWS4322

The bell rang at 1:00 p.m. Christmas Day...my dearly beloved Momma got her wings. I was so very blessed she was my Momma. My voice was the last voice she heard, the last touch she felt as I planted one last kiss on her forehead--and then she flew away. She was there when I took my first breath, I was there when she took her last. I will miss her every breath I take for the rest of my life.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yes, you will miss her, and you know that she is again renewed.  You will be with her again, and the reunion will be amazing, for you, for your Dad, and your brothe, and for all eaiting for you to jointhem, when it is your time to start the next phase of your life, the phase that takes you out of mortality.

Whole you are still here though, you are not alone
  We are here with you.  We are your frends.  So go ahead and grieve.  Do what's good for you.

When my stepfather passed, I was there.  Iy hirt, a lot.  When O finally was able to leave the hospital room, I walked out, and through the parking lot.  I remember feelin the need to fight.  Now inderstand that I'm the guy who would rather walk away from a fight, and be called a coward, than to hurt someone.  So this was new to me.  And yet, I was hoping to encounter some young-adult, punk who wanted to pick a fight.  Fortunately, there was no one to fight.  The poìnt of this is to show that extraordinary stress, like the that felt when someone close to you passes, can alter you , if only for a brief time.  CWS, you are strog..be the kind of strong that it takes to allow others to help.  Know that while I haven't the resorces to physically help, if you ever need some one to talk to, I'm here.

Seeeeya; Chief Lo gwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> The bell rang at 1:00 p.m. Christmas Day...my dearly beloved Momma got her wings. I was so very blessed she was my Momma. My voice was the last voice she heard, the last touch she felt as I planted one last kiss on her forehead--and then she flew away. She was there when I took my first breath, I was there when she took her last. I will miss her every breath I take for the rest of my life.



CWS, I am so very sorry.  I am here if you need a shoulder.  Love You!


----------



## CWS4322

I didn't feel hurt. I cried until I thought my eyeballs were going to pop out of my head, but I was so glad she didn't die alone when I was in the shower earlier or on the phone. She waited for me. I am so blessed she was my Momma--she was so loving, compassionate, caring, and dare I say--so frigging much FUN! She went so peacefully, not everyone is that lucky. I was afraid she would go into convulsions, etc. Nope, just one gasp, and she caught her wings. She flew before I had a chance to grab her hand and beg for five more minutes...I had had my five more minutes when I cuddled up in her hospital bed and held her hand and talked about the things I remembered and the the things I would miss and yes, I keened a dirge and wept...A neighbour happened to be here checking in on us and helped me wash and wrap her and send her off with blessings and prayers, and yes, tears. Everyone was so compassionate and gentle. She was so tiny and the gurney didn't fit through the door and they carried her as if she were their own Momma. The sheriff, the funeral home director, my Mom's doctor, the coroner, everyone.


----------



## taxlady

CWS, (((Great, big, smooshy hugs)))

I wish I had some wise and comforting words. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So sorry, CW, for your loss. She'll always be with you in your heart. I'm sure you'll feel her love every day.


----------



## Katie H

CWS4322 said:


> The bell rang at 1:00 p.m. Christmas Day...my dearly beloved Momma got her wings. I was so very blessed she was my Momma. My voice was the last voice she heard, the last touch she felt as I planted one last kiss on her forehead--and then she flew away. She was there when I took my first breath, I was there when she took her last. I will miss her every breath I take for the rest of my life.



You have my most sincere sympathies.  You were the best daughter you mother could have wanted and you should have no regrets for that.

Best wishes and prayers for healing.


----------



## CWS4322

Katie H said:


> You have my most sincere sympathies.  You were the best daughter you mother could have wanted and you should have no regrets for that.
> 
> Best wishes and prayers for healing.


Thank you for your kind words ad sympathies. No regrets. I would not have traded the 3.5 years of caring for her for the world--even though it meant I gave up my life. No regrets. So glad I could spend that time with her. So blessed. Not everyone can do that and I am glad I could.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sincere, sincere sympathies...   


I so wish I had been able to be with my mom, my brother and my dad. It was not to be, there was and is nothing I can/could do to change it but in my heart I feel I could hug them one more time.  

You have renewed that hug for me and I thank you and send hugs to you .


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry for your loss [emoji17]


----------



## Kayelle

Well, the time has come to do something permanent about my persistent heart problems with A Fib. 

After 5 cardioversions and 3 ER visits with two hospital stays since Nov. 26th, the time has come. Thurs. I will be having a permanent pacemaker implanted with an overnight hospital stay. Two weeks later, after the pacemaker is tested good to go, Jan. 27th they will do an AV Node Ablation with another overnight stay. 

I'm expecting everything to go well, but admit to being a little anxious. It's astounding what can be done now days. I'm somebody who needs to know all the details with something like this and this article covers it all for anyone who may be interested. 

https://www.melbourneheartrhythm.com.au/learn/procedures/14-av-node-ablation-and-pacing?showall=1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Luck KL, I hope this works for you.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck KL, I hope this works for you.



What she said.

Remind us before you go MIA.


----------



## Rocklobster

Good luck..thoughts are with you


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck Kayelle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, Kayelle. I hope this makes you feel all better. I'm sure Souschef will take wonderful care of you.


----------



## Just Cooking

I join those wishing you a fast and permanent recovery..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Of course no ones' case is exactly the same but the 2 people I do know who've had the ablation done are absolutely ecstatic with the results. 

Confidence and Good vibes to you, along with a few dragonettes to amuse and occupy you during your wait and convalescence.


----------



## GotGarlic

Best wishes, Kayelle. Based on my own experience with surgery over the years, I have no doubt everything will be fine and you'll be happily fussed over by the Sous Chef in no time. 

Try not to think about it too much. I've been going to sleep using a meditation app for years. I've noticed that the practice of meditation stays with me when I'm about to have a procedure, or having one where I'm awake the whole time, like an MRI. It's very soothing. It's available here if you're interested: https://www.meditationoasis.com/simply-being-app


----------



## Cheryl J

Thinking of you Kay, and sending heartfelt and healing thoughts for a quick recovery! My mom felt 1000% better after her pacemaker surgery.  Quick and easy these days, as you said.  Hugs and loves, and hoping to hear from you or the Sous very soon!


----------



## Kayelle

We will be headed for the hospital in the morning at 6:30 am..groan.. and surgery is scheduled for 8:30. 

Thanks for all the good wishes {friends}.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> We will be headed for the hospital in the morning at 6:30 am..groan.. and surgery is scheduled for 8:30.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes {friends}.




 Please have your love (Souschef) check in with us.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Prayers going up for you, Kayelle.  Please have someone keep us updated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> We will be headed for the hospital in the morning at 6:30 am..groan.. and surgery is scheduled for 8:30.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes {friends}.


I thought of you all day long, *Kayelle*. Hope all went well. Just waiting on you or *SC *to check in and let us know you're fine.


----------



## CWS4322

Hope all went well, Kayelle.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle, I hope all went well!


----------



## GotGarlic

Ditto. Hope to hear from you or Sous Chef soon. 





Cooking Goddess said:


> I thought of you all day long, *Kayelle*. Hope all went well. Just waiting on you or *SC *to check in and let us know you're fine.


----------



## taxlady

We are eagerly waiting to hear good news from Kayelle or Sous Chef.


----------



## Cheryl J

Me too......  Sure hope all is well and Kay is recovering comfortably.


----------



## jennyema

Well, I just got home after a total knee replacement.  So far, so good.  Knock on wood....

Hope Kay is doing well....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, one week at work.  I laughed at them when they asked if I was starting back part time.  I wish now I had said, "yes".  I'm exhausted, physically, mentally and emotionally. I ended up leaving early 4/5 days. Other than shopping for groceries tomorrow, I am sleeping all weekend.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, one week at work.  I laughed at them when they asked if I was starting back part time.  I wish now I had said, "yes".  I'm exhausted, physically, mentally and emotionally. I ended up leaving early 4/5 days. Other than shopping for groceries tomorrow, I am sleeping all weekend.



I'm glad you will be using the weekend to take care of yourself. Have you told them part time yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you will be using the weekend to take care of yourself. Have you told them part time yet?



Yes, for one week. Can't afford any more than that.  As it is, my parents are paying my bills and buying my groceries.


----------



## Kayelle

{{PF}} You've really been through it..wish you could get really well soon.


Many thanks to all of you for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers.

There's good news and bad news to my Pacemaker story. Good news is I'm doing well now that I'm back home, and the pacemaker is working right.


The bad news was the pain I had during the surgery. Apparently I'm one of the very few who experienced intense pain with this procedure, even though I have a very high pain tolerance. Whatever sedation they gave me didn't work, as I never even felt relaxed. Worse than that, was the local anesthetic for pain didn't work properly either and I did plenty of complaining about how much it was hurting. It took about an hour to complete, and when it was finally over, I told the Dr. I never expected to be in pain like that. 

His response was "there shouldn't have been any pain." I wanted to smack him. I KNOW how painful it was for me and I'm furious with that response.
 

Anyway, it's over and I'm glad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jennyema said:


> Well, I just got home after a total knee replacement.  So far, so good.  Knock on wood....


Good luck with the recovery, *jenny*. Hope you're doing high leg kicks soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, one week at work.  I laughed at them when they asked if I was starting back part time.  I wish now I had said, "yes".  I'm exhausted, physically, mentally and emotionally. I ended up leaving early 4/5 days. Other than shopping for groceries tomorrow, I am sleeping all weekend.


Sweet dreams, *PF.* Don't overdo - you don't want to be a patient in your own facility.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...There's good news and bad news to my Pacemaker story. Good news is I'm doing well now that I'm back home, and the pacemaker is working right.
> 
> 
> The bad news was the pain I had during the surgery...I told the Dr. I never expected to be in pain like that.
> 
> His response was "there shouldn't have been any pain." I wanted to smack him....


I'm happy for you that your ticker is keeping good time, *Kayelle*. As to that doctor? You should have said "if you guys would have done your job right, there wouldn't have been pain".  Or maybe not, if you still need to see him.

Anyway, I hope it's all smooth sailing for you really soon.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck with the recovery, *jenny*. Hope you're doing high leg kicks soon.



Yes, best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> {{PF}} You've really been through it..wish you could get really well soon.
> 
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> There's good news and bad news to my Pacemaker story. Good news is I'm doing well now that I'm back home, and the pacemaker is working right.
> 
> 
> The bad news was the pain I had during the surgery. Apparently I'm one of the very few who experienced intense pain with this procedure, even though I have a very high pain tolerance. Whatever sedation they gave me didn't work, as I never even felt relaxed. Worse than that, was the local anesthetic for pain didn't work properly either and I did plenty of complaining about how much it was hurting. It took about an hour to complete, and when it was finally over, I told the Dr. I never expected to be in pain like that.
> 
> His response was "there shouldn't have been any pain." I wanted to smack him. I KNOW how painful it was for me and I'm furious with that response.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's over and I'm glad.



Kaye, I'm doing fine, just whiny after my first week back to work. I got us caught up again, seems to fall apart when I am not there.

I am so very sorry about your experience. There is no reason they should have continued when you were in pain and aware of it.  The MD response was completely inappropriate.  

I'm glad your ticker is doing better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sweet dreams, *PF.* Don't overdo - you don't want to be a patient in your own facility.



It wouldn't be so bad... nice facility!  Rest day today with some relaxing shopping after lunch at my favorite Chinese Restaurant with my parents. They have been wonderful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jennyema said:


> Well, I just got home after a total knee replacement.  So far, so good.  Knock on wood....
> 
> Hope Kay is doing well....



I hope you are doing well with your new knee, should we be calling you TitaniumJenny?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope you are doing well with your new knee, should we be calling you TitaniumJenny?



...The bionic woman!


SO is scheduled for a total knee replacement on Monday. I'll be playing the part of nurse/service animal for a while. She even got a little bell to ring to summon me. Service with a smile.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> ...The bionic woman!
> 
> 
> SO is scheduled for a total knee replacement on Monday. I'll be playing the part of nurse/service animal for a while. She even got a little bell to ring to summon me. Service with a smile.


Oooohh, I wish I'd thought of a bell for after my hip surgery! [emoji38] We just used our cell phones. Ooh, I just had an idea! When I have the other one done, I'll change his ring tone to a bell!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> ...The bionic woman!
> 
> 
> SO is scheduled for a total knee replacement on Monday. I'll be playing the part of nurse/service animal for a while. She even got a little bell to ring to summon me. Service with a smile.



Good Luck to SO!  I hope you don't start hating that bell!


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad everyone is doing well. Kayelle, I'm so sorry your procedure was so painful. Was there an anesthesiologist? I would find someone to complain to. That treatment is unacceptable.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle, I'm glad your procedure was successful. So sorry to hear about the pain. That's unacceptable to me.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Glad everyone is doing well. Kayelle, I'm so sorry your procedure was so painful. *Was there an anesthesiologist?* I would find someone to complain to. That treatment is unacceptable.




I don't remember there being an anesthesiologist in the room for the surgery GG. When I had a total abdominal Hysterectomy many years ago without general anesthesia (by my request), I had one in the OR. That time I was awake and loopy, but totally without pain, only pressure. That's what I expected this time, but I've learned my lesson now for sure.
This Dr. will also be doing my AV Ablation on the 27th, so I need to keep my temper under control for now till after that's over.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I am glad you are home and now you can really start to heal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I don't remember there being an anesthesiologist in the room for the surgery GG. When I had a total abdominal Hysterectomy many years ago without general anesthesia (by my request), I had one in the OR. That time I was awake and loopy, but totally without pain, only pressure. That's what I expected this time, but I've learned my lesson now for sure.
> This Dr. will also be doing my AV Ablation on the 27th, so I need to keep my temper under control for now till after that's over.


Someone must be managing the pain control. Maybe a nurse anesthetist? Anyway, it was unacceptable and I would definitely politely make the doctor aware that I expect it to be more comfortable for the next procedure. You should be able to talk to any doctor about any concerns you have.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, for one week. Can't afford any more than that.  As it is, my parents are paying my bills and buying my groceries.


That's okay, PF. They are happy to do that. They don't want to think of the alternative. I know it is hard to let them do that, but they don't want you stressed any more than you are. It takes time to get back in the swing of things and overdoing it won't help anyone--you, your parents, your patients, or your co-workers. Remember to breathe as a friend kept telling me many times after my brother passed away and I was caring for The Elders. I know you have that Super Woman cape, but sometimes, you have to pack it away. You have to take care of yourself. As my cousin said to me when I ended up in the hospital, "we need you in top form."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> That's okay, PF. They are happy to do that. They don't want to think of the alternative. I know it is hard to let them do that, but they don't want you stressed any more than you are. It takes time to get back in the swing of things and overdoing it won't help anyone--you, your parents, your patients, or your co-workers. Remember to breathe as a friend kept telling me many times after my brother passed away and I was caring for The Elders. I know you have that Super Woman cape, but sometimes, you have to pack it away. You have to take care of yourself. As my cousin said to me when I ended up in the hospital, "we need you in top form."



Thank you my dear friend.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you my dear friend.



((())))


----------



## Andy M.

Spent the day at the hospital waiting for SO to have her surgery then wake up from it. the surgery went well. Finally got in to see her around 5:00 PM. She was doing OK and was groggy but hungry.

After a bit she couldn't keep here eyes open so I checked out. Just finished dinner.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for letting us know how your SO's surgery went, Andy. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for letting us know how your SO's surgery went, Andy. I hope she recovers quickly.





Yeah, she had a nap and was ready to go. She has called me five times tonight!


----------



## Kayelle

Good to hear it all went well Andy.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Good to hear it all went well Andy.



+1... 

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sounds like everything went well Andy.  Hope recovery is smooth and non-eventful.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for the good wishes. SO sounds better this morning. Hospital staff are putting her through her paces.


----------



## CWS4322

My Dad and I have not agreed on where to scatter my Mom's ashes. This morning, he told me that he is taking them to Camp Ripley tomorrow, but that I could have a measuring cup to take some to The Lake. He didn't tell me what size of measuring cup <g>. Her ashes came back in a plastic box. Once I removed the ashes I want to scatter (a 1 qt jar), I added totems--a picture of my deceased brother, a note from me telling her how much I missed her and loved her, the baby bracelets my Mom made with her name and my Dad's when they were dating, sand dollars my brother, Mom, and I collected when we stayed at the Navy base on Coronado island, sand from The Lake, skipping stones, and a shot of Scotch in one of those tiny jelly jars you get at hotels. Figure she might need it. I thought of adding my brother's cell phone he used when he went to SA with a note saying "please call home" but resisted that.


----------



## Kayelle

Tomorrow I get checked into the hospital for the second half of the procedure to control my AFib. They'll be doing an AV Node ablation, and then the pacemaker that was implanted two weeks ago will be in complete control of my heart pacing. I guess I'll be a bionic woman then. 

I had a "heart to heart" talk (pun intended) with my Dr. about the pain I had to go through with the pacemaker procedure, and he promised I'd feel no pain this time.
Still, I'm somewhat nervous about it. 

The surgery is his last of the day, around 1pm Pacific time and I hope he's not tired after a long day. 

Any good thoughts or prayers you could send me (and him) around that time would be so appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Any good thoughts or prayers you could send me (and him) around that time would be so appreciated.



You got 'em. Relax and have faith. Good Luck.


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck, Kayelle. It will be good to have all this behind you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, Kay. Don't worry about the doctor being tired. Some of us don't hit our stride until later in the day.  I'm sure both of you will do fine.


----------



## taxlady

Kay, sending positive vibes for a safe, comfortable, uneventful procedure and speedy recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending good and healing thoughts, Kay.  Glad you had 'the talk' with your doctor about the last procedure - they don't know unless they're told.  Will be thinking about you and checking in to hear from you, friend.


----------



## dragnlaw

you probably won't get this til it's all over....  and by then you'll know all our good wishes are working!  


"On Your Toes and Doing a Fantastic Job" dragonettes are hovering over your doctor and
"Quick Healing" dragonettes are with you along with some "Happy Thoughts" too.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good luck, Kayelle.  You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hopeful it all went well, with as little discomfort as possible...

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Healing thoughts coming your way, Kayelle. Rest, take it easy, and check in when you can. Hugs.


----------



## MostlyWater

DH has had a cold - or whatever this bug is - for 2 full weeks!  I got it a week going in and I'm sad but not as miserable as he is!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Tomorrow I get checked into the hospital for the second half of the procedure to control my AFib. They'll be doing an AV Node ablation, and then the pacemaker that was implanted two weeks ago will be in complete control of my heart pacing. I guess I'll be a bionic woman then.
> ...snipped....



I sure hope that we hear from either you or SC soon


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I sure hope that we hear from either you or SC soon


Ditto


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It strikes me that as a group, we are all getting older, and experiencing various health issues, with some being severe, and some affecting our comfort, and abilities to do the things we want to do.  It is so easy to get caught up in our own tribulations, and turn a blind eye to the challenges of others, thinking our problems are worse.

In reality, every one of us is pat of the crew on a very large sailing ship, sharing in the joys and pains of life.  And just as with the he crews of sailing vessels, each crew member relies on the other crew members to make sail the ship safely through sometimes calm, and sometimes turbulent waters.

So many of you have been supportive in one way or another to me.  I just want everyone to know that your support has meant a great deal to me, and has helped me keep a positive attitude.

I've been reading through the last couple pages of posts, and am filled with concern, and empathy for my fellow DC shipmates.  My prayers are being said on your behalf.  I truly hope that all goes well for your SO, Andy, and that you fare well in your surgery, with a speedy recovery, Kay.  And PriFi, You just get well and strong,  

Everyone who is experiencing the unfortunate, but inevitable aging 0f the body, with all that goes with that, I sincerely wish the best for you.  

I echo this truth - You are all caring and good people, who give of yourselves to help others.  However, to give your best, you mus be at your best.  So take a little time to heal.  And by all means, put away that superman/supergirl cape, and let others help you.  They get joy from giving of themselves too.   They care about you.

It took me a great deal of time to learn to let others do things for me.  I have always been the guy who wanted to fix everything, for everyone, be it something that needed repair, as in furnace, roof, vehicles, etc., or sprinting a block to gather my daughter into my arms, and carry her home after she went over the handlebars of her bicycle, or helping a friend move a generator under his home, providing the muscle required for the job. 

 I have been independent, never asking for help for most of my life,always able to figure out how to make things work, for myself, my kids, my DW, and for my friends.  Finally, I realized that when I refused to accept help, insisting that I could resolver any issue without having to bother someone else, I was taking away someone else's opportunity to experience the joy only gotten through service to others.  My point is, let those who love you help you.  It's what strengthens bonds, and ties all of us to each other.  So let someone else hoist the mainsail, and man the rudder.  The ship will sail fine for a while without you.  And when you are strong again, you will be a valued, and valuable shipmate.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

Well said Chief. 

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts/prayers......they worked!! This AV Node ablation procedure went off without a hitch with no pain or any problems. I'm now relieved of the fear of my condition going out of control again, and I won't have the fear of the side effects of taking  Amiodorone for the rest of my life. https://www.healthline.com/health/amiodarone-oral-tablet#important-warning. 

It's such a relief to have this health problem over with, and thanks again for the friendship you've shown me.


----------



## Andy M.

Glad to hear the great news!


----------



## Just Cooking

Good thoughts, Chief...

and..

Kayelle.. Happy news...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Well said Chief.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts/prayers......they worked!! This AV Node ablation procedure went off without a hitch with no pain or any problems. I'm now relieved of the fear of my condition going out of control again, and I won't have the fear of the side effects of taking  Amiodorone for the rest of my life. https://www.healthline.com/health/amiodarone-oral-tablet#important-warning.
> 
> It's such a relief to have this health problem over with, and thanks again for the friendship you've shown me. [emoji813]


I'm so glad to hear that, Kayelle. Take care.


----------



## taxlady

Great post Chief. 

So glad to read your good news Kay.  How long are you supposed to recuperate for?


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Great post Chief.
> 
> So glad to read your good news Kay.  *How long are you supposed to recuperate for?*




Well, I was told to take it easy for a few days Taxi.  I guess I'll just do what I always do..."take it easy". I won't be doing any heavy lifting, and nothing athletic, but I don't do that stuff anyway. Actually, I feel really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great news, KL!!

Heh, I managed an 8 hour day today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Chief!  I know I disappoint my Mom when I tell her I'm doing fine.  But she should be used to it, she's been trying to help me for 59 years.  "I can do it" (baby voice)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Great post Chief.
> 
> So glad to read your good news Kay. :clap



I can't say it any better, so I'll just quote taxy's post.


----------



## Andy M.

It make me smile to read all the good news from you two.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news, Kay and Princess!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Chief!  I know I disappoint my Mom when I tell her I'm doing fine.  But she should be used to it, she's been trying to help me for 59 years.  "I can do it" (baby voice)


No matter how old you get, you'll always be your Momma's baby.

It's good to hear that you're getting closer to feeling normal. Hope you're up to full speed soon.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> No matter how old you get, you'll always be your Momma's baby.
> 
> It's good to hear that you're getting closer to feeling normal. Hope you're up to full speed soon.



ditto

That reminds me of an episode with my grandmother. Me, my mother, one of her sisters, and my grandmother were having a visit. My grandmother was giving advice to my aunt. It was good advice, but better for someone younger. My aunt said, "Mor (Danish for mother), I'm a grandmother. I know that." My grandmother, "Oh yeah, right. But, you will always be my daughter."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mom introduces me as her "Baby". She's only started to do that the last few years.  Love her to pieces, my best friend forever.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom introduces me as her "Baby". She's only started to do that the last few years.  Love her to pieces, my best friend forever.



I do that with my daughter... She is 57 and IS definitely my baby..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now for today's daily giggle...

Got the bill for my hospital stay and surgery, $220,000.00. Luckily I have insurance.

The giggle comes from an e-mail I got from the parent company of the hospital titled, "Is Your Heart Healthy?"

Still laughing, I'd crack-up, but that hurts!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom introduces me as her "Baby". She's only started to do that the last few years.  Love her to pieces, my best friend forever.


I was my Mom's Baba, Honey-bunny, favorite daughter (and she did often introduce me as such...the fact I was her only daughter was irrelevant). I miss her sooooo much.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Is your heart healthy?" :erm: Not after seeing your bill!!!

Himself said it's like the hospital's invitation to come back again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Is your heart healthy?" :erm: Not after seeing your bill!!!
> 
> Himself said it's like the hospital's invitation to come back again.



ROFL!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Not I, not eye.*

Himself saw the eye guy on Thursday. He has his first cataract surgery scheduled for May 6th. May 6th! It seems like everybody who needs cataract surgery is trying to get in, seeing as how his ophthalmologist is retiring at the end of May. This doctor has a very good success rate. However, I think this is the third (or fourth?) physician Himself has chased into retirement in the last three or four years. We need to find younger doctors...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself saw the eye guy on Thursday. He has his first cataract surgery scheduled for May 6th. May 6th! It seems like everybody who needs cataract surgery is trying to get in, seeing as how his ophthalmologist is retiring at the end of May. This doctor has a very good success rate. However, I think this is the third (or fourth?) physician Himself has chased into retirement in the last three or four years. We need to find younger doctors...



May 6th??.. That must be one popular doctor..  I think I've out lived most of my past doctors..  

Had mine done this past Dec and Jan..  Very happy with the results..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

I got new eye drops for my glaucoma. Some of the previous ones have made all the skin around my eyes red, dry, and puffy, as well as making my eyes itchy. The new ones are actually one of those, but in a formulation that doesn't have any preservative. It comes in little, one use pipettes. Well, it wasn't the preservative. Used it twice and the eyes are itchy and the skin is puffing up. I quit them. I was going to give them a good try, but by the time I was supposed to take my second dose yesterday, they had gotten even worse. So, I'll have to phone my ophthalmologist on Monday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Geez, *taxy*, I hope they find something that works that doesn't have nasty side effects. You've been on this roller coaster for far too long with finding something that works. (hugs)


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, *taxy*, I hope they find something that works that doesn't have nasty side effects. You've been on this roller coaster for far too long with finding something that works. (hugs)



Thanks. It's only one of two kinds of eye drops that I take. I really hope we find something. The ophthalmologist suggested that I could have cataract surgery now, rather than waiting until I need it. It sometimes helps glaucoma. I'm kind of reluctant, because cataract surgery on patients with glaucoma isn't nearly as straightforward as for people who don't have glaucoma.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad's blood was not thin enough, so he didn't get to come home today. His INR was at 1.2, they want it between 2-3.  Brought Dad some fresh veggies and fruit. Roasted asparagus and tomatoes for him. The hospital keeps bringing him carrots and corn, things he does not eat. Dad also does not eat canned fruit and veg. So Mom and I went shopping (for me) and out to dinner.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad's blood was not thin enough, so he didn't get to come home today. His INR was at 1.2, they want it between 2-3.  Brought Dad some fresh veggies and fruit. Roasted asparagus and tomatoes for him. The hospital keeps bringing him carrots and corn, things he does not eat. Dad also does not eat canned fruit and veg. So Mom and I went shopping (for me) and out to dinner.


INR 1.2--ouch. However, a normal person's INR is 1.0. That is without heart meds or issues. Mine was the "control" I would use when teaching caregivers how to pull the blood. There are these nifty little "syringe like" pipettes--I couldn't get the blood on the strip without a pipette and really liked those little syringe ones. We had a home device so I could pull Mom's INR--MDINR (LINCARE--Medicare covered the cost for the device, strips, and pipettes). I would check it when she was "off." I did have to check it once a week, but I got very familiar with her INR so would pull blood whenever I felt she needed to have her INR checked. I hate to say this, but asparagus is on the "no-no" list--I only gave Mom asparagus when her INR was high because of the vit K. She absolutely loved asparagus. This was my Mom, doesn't apply to your Dad. Mom's range was 2.5 - 4, but she went wacky in the summer--it would go from 1.6 to 5.5 in 5 days--drove me crazy because I was so diligent about her diet. Hated giving the Lovenox shots. I liked her best around 3.1-3.3. Hugs to you, your Daddy, and Mom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> INR 1.2--ouch. However, a normal person's INR is 1.0. That is without heart meds or issues. Mine was the "control" I would use when teaching caregivers how to pull the blood. There are these nifty little "syringe like" pipettes--I couldn't get the blood on the strip without a pipette and really liked those little syringe ones. We had a home device so I could pull Mom's INR--MDINR. I would check it when she was "off." I did have to check it once a week, but I got very familiar with her INR. I hate to say this, but asparagus is on the "no-no" list--I only gave Mom asparagus when her INR was high because of the vit K. This was my Mom, doesn't apply to your Dad. Mom's range was 2.5 - 4. I liked her best around 3.1-3.3. Hugs to you, your Daddy, and Mom.



Thanks, CWS!
Yes, we will be working on the veg, Dad's favorites are the green leafy type, exactly what he shouldn't have. 
I suggested that Dad ask for the MDINR, but he says he doesn't mind going to the lab weekly for a draw.  He always drives in for Taco Tuesday anyway.  Mom had one, but it was a rental and went back when she switched to Eliquis.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, CWS!
> Yes, we will be working on the veg, Dad's favorites are the green leafy type, exactly what he shouldn't have.
> I suggested that Dad ask for the MDINR, but he says he doesn't mind going to the lab weekly for a draw.  He always drives in for Taco Tuesday anyway.  Mom had one, but it was a rental and went back when she switched to Eliquis.


For us, it was the horror of getting Mom in and out of the car in the winter. Having the device at home was soooo much more convenient. Also, I could pull her INR between checks. I really missed the leafy green veggies. When her INR was out of range, I had to pull it 2-3x a week. Taking her in, would have been a PITA. Mom was really sensitive--if her INR was too high, all I had to do was give her asparagus or cole slaw and it would drop back into range. It was when it was low that it was more challenging. I pulled Ensure out of her diet because of the vit K in that. She was that sensitive. I only gave her Ensure when she was at the top of her range.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Luckily, Mom and Dad are still mobile and I don't have to worry about that.  They are more mobile than me most days.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Luckily, Mom and Dad are still mobile and I don't have to worry about that.  They are more mobile than me most days.


It took two months of arguing with my Dad before he agreed having the device was a good idea--it was the idea of having to get Mom dressed to go outside, in and out of a vehicle, at -20F or colder that convinced him. Lack of mobility definitely changes one's perspective when it comes to things like checking the INR weekly or however often. Mom had an artificial valve, so could only take coumadin. Dad is on a med that doesn't need an INR check.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad is home as of Monday and he is doing well.

My turn again, I have a problem with my incision and am seeing the surgeon tomorrow. I don't have an infection but there is a build up of fluid and a suture sticking out that is not allowing it to heal.


----------



## taxlady

PF, nice to hear that things are going well with your dad and that he is coming home.

I hope you get that incision problem cleared up soon.


----------



## Just Cooking

*PF*

+1  to dad being home.. 

You are due for a break from family illness..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> *PF*
> 
> +1  to dad being home..
> 
> You are due for a break from family illness..
> 
> Ross



drove for 5 hours in blowing and drifting snow for a 15 minute appointment with the surgeon. Got an antibiotic and my mind at ease, re"infection and treatment. Just got home from a 3 hour drive back on dry roads...Welcome to Wyoming.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> drove for 5 hours in blowing and drifting snow for a 15 minute appointment with the surgeon. Got an antibiotic and my mind at ease, re"infection and treatment. Just got home from a 3 hour drive back on dry roads...Welcome to Wyoming.



Driving in those conditions is exhausting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Driving in those conditions is exhausting.



No kidding, got there early and planned on hitting a few used bookstores. Ended up just parking at the doctors office and sleeping for two hours in the car.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My!
Do take care *PF*!
You're still working on a limited schedule, right?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My!
> Do take care *PF*!
> You're still working on a limited schedule, right?!



Yes, I am allowed to leave when I am too tired to carry on.  I've been able to handle a few 8 hour days, so far.  I'm not expected to cover the floor or be on call. I just go in and do my assessments and submissions to the government for Medicare and Medicaid. Most of it is desk work at this point.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I am allowed to leave when I am too tired to carry on.  I've been able to handle a few 8 hour days, so far.  I'm not expected to cover the floor or be on call. I just go in and do my assessments and submissions to the government for Medicare and Medicaid. *Most of it is desk work at this point*.



GOOD!!!
I wouldn't want to have to drive up there and them what-for  I got me some mean kung fu moves dontcha know


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> GOOD!!!
> I wouldn't want to have to drive up there and them what-for  I got me some mean kung fu moves dontcha know



ROFL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Problems with my right eye, will be going to the opthamologist on Monday.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Problems with my right eye, will be going to the opthamologist on Monday.



Geeze...Like you need another medical problem..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Geeze...Like you need another medical problem..
> 
> Ross



Yeah, this one scares me. She mentioned something in the macular region. No diabetic retinopathy or problems with the retina. I don't really want to be blind.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, this one scares me. She mentioned something in the macular region. No diabetic retinopathy or problems with the retina. *I don't really want to be blind.*



(((Hugs))) I hear ya. So, are you feeling anything painful or weird with your eye? Is this follow up on something an ophthalmologist or optometrist found? Sending positive vibes.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, this one scares me. She mentioned something in the macular region. No diabetic retinopathy or problems with the retina. I don't really want to be blind.


Oh no, I hope it's not too serious. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) I hear ya. So, are you feeling anything painful or weird with your eye? Is this follow up on something an ophthalmologist or optometrist found? Sending positive vibes.



Since the surgery, I've been getting double vision. Last Friday I had two episodes of severe pain in my right eye. That's when I went to the optometrist, she made the appointment for me to see an ophthalmologist on Monday.



GotGarlic said:


> Oh no, I hope it's not too serious. Hugs.


me too, me too!

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Problems with my right eye, will be going to the opthamologist on Monday.


Like everyone else, I hope that this isn't as serious as it could be. (((Hugs))) and well wishes being sent your way.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Like everyone else, I hope that this isn't as serious as it could be. (((Hugs))) and well wishes being sent your way.



+1 *PF* !!! 

My BIL and SIL, DH's older Brother AND Sister, have Macular Degeneration in both eyes and she is blind in one eye; the eye Doc said that it is inherent.  He checks DH once a year now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the support, this has hit me hard. Figured Alzheimer's would get me.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, sorry to hear of your problems. SO and I wish the very best for you.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh no!!! Hoping for the best! Sending BIG HUGs and good thoughts your way!' 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Problems with my right eye, will be going to the opthamologist on Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Andy and Dave.


----------



## dragnlaw

Gentle hugs coming your way Princess.  

Hope your not going to get a cracked rib from all our hugs! 

well, I guess not, what with the social distancing we've got to practice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Gentle hugs coming your way Princess.
> 
> Hope your not going to get a cracked rib from all our hugs!
> 
> well, I guess not, what with the social distancing we've got to practice.



Thanks Dragn!  Nice to wake up to the dragonettes this morning.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks Princess, they are a little stubborn but when they learn their jobs they are very good at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, update.  3 out of 3 eye doctors have no idea why I had severe pain x 2 in my right eye.  Same with the intermittent double vision. One did say there might be some retinal problem, wants to see me again in 4 months.  That's it, thus far. One did tell me the only area of the eye that feels pain is the cornea and he did some scans of it as it also looked irregular and will have the cornea specialist look at them. No one mentioned my cataracts.


----------



## DaveSoMD

So no more info really than before.  Gotta love Dr.s some times.  [emoji2955] 

I guess the lack of any bad news is good news? 





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, update.  3 out of 3 eye doctors have no idea why I had severe pain x 2 in my right eye.  Same with the intermittent double vision. One did say there might be some retinal problem, wants to see me again in 4 months.  That's it, thus far. One did tell me the only area of the eye that feels pain is the cornea and he did some scans of it as it also looked irregular and will have the cornea specialist look at them. No one mentioned my cataracts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> So no more info really than before.  Gotta love Dr.s some times.  [emoji2955]
> 
> I guess the lack of any bad news is good news?



So far, at least I don't have macular degeneration.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So far, at least I don't have macular degeneration.



Or a detached retina.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Or a detached retina.



That I would recognize, Shrek and my Dad both had them.  But, yes glad that hasn't happened.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, update.  3 out of 3 eye doctors have no idea why I had severe pain x 2 in my right eye.  Same with the intermittent double vision. One did say there might be some retinal problem, wants to see me again in 4 months.  That's it, thus far. One did tell me the only area of the eye that feels pain is the cornea and he did some scans of it as it also looked irregular and will have the cornea specialist look at them. No one mentioned my cataracts.


What tests did they do?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> What tests did they do?



Refraction, Glaucoma, MRX and lots of light before and after dilation. Several charts, the Mac Degen chart, a grid of squares with a dot in the middle were perfect on both eyes.

The MRX took pictures of my retina, macula and cornea on both eyes.


----------



## dragnlaw

What  "Cats and Carpet" disease looks like  

Best part is... the wrinkles on one side of my face are gone but unfortunately I can't open my eye to enjoy it...

oh yeah. and don't need eye shadow but my daughter tells me I've gone extreme.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks painful!  Get better!


----------



## taxlady

Oh no, Dragn. I hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yikes! I hope you get better soon even if it means a return to wrinkles.


----------



## dragnlaw

day two - as the veins flow..   LOL  I don't mind the purple but NOT looking forward to the puke yellow and green that comes after!


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear, that looks tender. I hope it all calms down quickly. Why did you want to give yourself a shiner?


----------



## dragnlaw

Boredom, taxy, boredom....   nothing to do other than paint rocks, carve goose eggs, baking, trying recipes to use up goose eggs. Even Netflix is getting boring.

oh yeah, and listen to friends on the phone about the virus (ad nauseum)

STAY VIGILANT EVERYONE - *PLEASE*!   (but now shut-up about it)

I thought I had forgotten to straighten a carpet the cat had pulled up while fooling about.  I had done it but failed to notice she had pulled a strand loose from the edge.  This strand caught my foot/ankle and sent me flying head first into a very solid wingback chair.


----------



## Just Cooking

Well, that's a bummer..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> Boredom, taxy, boredom....   nothing to do other than paint rocks, carve goose eggs, baking, trying recipes to use up goose eggs. Even Netflix is getting boring.
> 
> oh yeah, and listen to friends on the phone about the virus (ad nauseum)
> 
> STAY VIGILANT EVERYONE - *PLEASE*!   (but now shut-up about it)
> 
> I thought I had forgotten to straighten a carpet the cat had pulled up while fooling about.  I had done it but failed to notice she had pulled a strand loose from the edge.  This strand caught my foot/ankle and sent me flying head first into a very solid wingback chair.



Oh my goodness, *dragn*, keep an eye on that 
(did ya see that there? I made a funny without even know it )
Do take care


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL...  thanks guys.  Truly - doesn't hurt, 

but like I said to my friend with whom I was talking when I flew thru the air 

I will be royally pi**ed if I don't have something to show for this ...

LOL and I do!

Speaking of eyes *Princess* - how is yours now?  To me that's more serious than mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> LOL...  thanks guys.  Truly - doesn't hurt,
> 
> but like I said to my friend with whom I was talking when I flew thru the air
> 
> I will be royally pi**ed if I don't have something to show for this ...
> 
> LOL and I do!
> 
> Speaking of eyes *Princess* - how is yours now?  To me that's more serious than mine.



3 doctors have no idea and wouldn't you know, has not happened since. But, I am not going blind, which was my worse fear!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...But, I am not going blind, which was my worse fear!



Great news!


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 3 doctors have no idea and wouldn't you know, has not happened since. But, I am not going blind, which was my worse fear!




I guess that is good news!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 3 doctors have no idea and wouldn't you know, has not happened since. But, I am not going blind, which was my worse fear!


Just like a car, your problem solves itself once the "mechanic" looks at it.  Glad you got good news. Maybe that pain was just something sharp that flew into your eye and then cleared out. If it were from a lumpy cornea, I'd have constant pain. My one eye is as smooth as the double black-diamond hill at a ski resort - nothing but moguls!


----------



## GotGarlic

So I need to have an imaging test and before I can do that, I have to have a Covid-19 test. Argh. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> So I need to have an imaging test and before I can do that, I have to have a Covid-19 test. Argh. Not looking forward to this.



My sympathy, I hated that nasal swab...I'd rather go to the dentist.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You've got this GG. Maybe your DH will reward you with a nice cool adult beverage when it's all over.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You've got this GG. Maybe your DH will reward you with a nice cool adult beverage when it's all over.



^^ This


----------



## GotGarlic

Love you, friends!  CG, that is a most excellent idea [emoji484] I have mojito mint growing in the backyard. That should do it


----------



## dragnlaw

OK *GG*, we'll all get the ingredients and have one with you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Love you, friends!  CG, that is a most excellent idea [emoji484] I have mojito mint growing in the backyard. That should do it


Himself said that if your DH makes a good stiff one before your swab test, you won't even notice it. [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself said that if your DH makes a good stiff one before your swab test, you won't even notice it. [emoji38]



Okay, there's a certain logic to that.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself said that if your DH makes a good stiff one before your swab test, you won't even notice it. [emoji38]


They only do the testing from 8 am till noon. So Himself is saying morning drinking is acceptable?  I knew I liked him [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We SO need to route ourselves through your neck of the woods when we're on vacation again, *GG*.

I'm guessing that might be 2023?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> [emoji38]  [emoji38]
> 
> We SO need to route ourselves through your neck of the woods when we're on vacation again, *GG*.
> 
> I'm guessing that might be 2023?


You do! [emoji16] Hopefully there will be a vaccine early next year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Btw, I tested negative for Covid-19  I wasn't really worried about it, but it's good to know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, I tested negative for Covid-19  I wasn't really worried about it, but it's good to know.



It_ IS_ a relief to know.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, I tested negative for Covid-19  I wasn't really worried about it, but it's good to know.



How was the test? Horrible?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> How was the test? Horrible?


It really wasn't that bad. It's uncomfortable, as they say, but it was over pretty quickly and I had no lasting pain. But I get really bad chronic headaches (not migraine) and I've had Crohn's disease for over 30 years. I've had much more painful experiences.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It really wasn't that bad. It's uncomfortable, as they say, but it was over pretty quickly and I had no lasting pain. But I get really bad chronic headaches (not migraine) and I've had Crohn's disease for over 30 years. I've had much more painful experiences.



Glad to hear it wasn't that bad. I'm also glad that you, unlike loads of people, understand that "really bad headache" doesn't necessarily mean migraine. In fact, it sounds like your headaches are probably worse than the majority of my migraine headaches. (((hugs)))


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't that bad. I'm also glad that you, unlike loads of people, understand that "really bad headache" doesn't necessarily mean migraine. In fact, it sounds like your headaches are probably worse than the majority of my migraine headaches. (((hugs)))


Thanks, friend [emoji2]

Yeah, migraine gets all the publicity! [emoji38] j/k

I started getting headaches at 11 years old and wasn't diagnosed and effectively treated for six years. I have the constant, unremitting type. Here's more information if you're interested. 

https://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/all-disorders/hemicrania-continua-information-page


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, friend [emoji2]
> 
> Yeah, migraine gets all the publicity! [emoji38] j/k
> 
> I started getting headaches at 11 years old and wasn't diagnosed and effectively treated for six years. I have the constant, unremitting type. Here's more information if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/all-disorders/hemicrania-continua-information-page



Yikes! I looked it up on Wikipedia as well. That sounds horrible. Does treatment work for you?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Yikes! I looked it up on Wikipedia as well. That sounds horrible. Does treatment work for you?


Yes, the Indocin works for me, but it has caused intestinal issues, along with Crohn's. My GI doctor wishes I would stop taking it. Lucky for me, I've been with my family doctor since I was diagnosed with Crohn's, and he's seen me go without Indocin, so he continues to prescribe it for me.


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sympathy, I hated that nasal swab...I'd rather go to the dentist.


Agree! It was very...uncomfortable.


----------



## GotGarlic

So now I have pink eye! Argh, argh and argh again! My eyes are red and drippy and there's no proven effective treatment! Although the doctor told me that there is anecdotal evidence that an anti-viral medicine can reduce the length and severity of the infection. So I'm going to try it. Wish me luck [emoji256]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh nos! I thought that there were eye drops that can be prescribed. When I was a kid, the older sis of my best friend got pink eye often. I kinda remember her using drops.

No matter what, I hope it's gone soon.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sorry to read that GG. Did your doctor get to see what it looks like? I ask because, it can be bacterial, viral, chemical, or an allergic reaction. In any case, god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh nos! I thought that there were eye drops that can be prescribed. When I was a kid, the older sis of my best friend got pink eye often. I kinda remember her using drops.
> 
> No matter what, I hope it's gone soon.


Thanks. They've made a lot of progress in understanding how viruses work since then. Pink eye generally resolves in a week to 10 days, like the common cold. So for your friend's sister, it could have been the natural course of the disease rather than the drops. And it's very contagious, so I have to be careful not to spread it around the house and infect DH. If people don't know this, they could reinfect themselves by touching their things and then their eyes and faces. Sound familiar? 

The doctor did prescribe drops, but apparently there's no solid evidence that it works - just anecdotal. I'm willing to try,since there are no serious side effects. 





taxlady said:


> I'm sorry to read that GG. Did your doctor get to see what it looks like? I ask because, it can be bacterial, viral, chemical, or an allergic reaction. In any case, god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


Thank you. After a visual exam with dye, she said it's viral, like a cold, but in the eyes instead of the respiratory system. Apparently there are several different viruses that can cause similar symptoms.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh nos! I thought that there were eye drops that can be prescribed. When I was a kid, the older sis of my best friend got pink eye often. I kinda remember her using drops.
> 
> No matter what, I hope it's gone soon.



I think there are drops that work for the bacterial version.



GotGarlic said:


> They've made a lot of progress in understanding how viruses work since then. She did prescribe drops, but apparently there's no solid evidence that it works. I'm willing to try. After a visual exam with dye, she said it's viral, like a cold, but in the eyes instead of the respiratory system. Apparently there are several different viruses that can cause similar symptoms.



Fingers crossed that the drops help.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks again, friend [emoji813] I've been editing my post, so you might want to refresh the page [emoji38]





taxlady said:


> I think there are drops that work for the bacterial version.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that the drops help.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...And it's very contagious, so I have to be careful not to spread it around the house and infect DH. If people don't know this, they could reinfect themselves by touching their things and then their eyes and faces...


This post reminded me that my aunt had pink eye once. We avoided her! My Mom washed her sheets while wearing rubber gloves, tossed them into the washer with not just hot water from the tank (set to 160 ) but boiling water from the kitchen AND bleach! Bleach-rinsed her dishes, too. And while we all ate in the kitchen, Auntie T was banished to the dining room. People with leprosy were probably treated better.  Whether they really work or just placebo-ly work, I hope the drops provide some comfort.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Btw, I tested negative for Covid-19  I wasn't really worried about it, but it's good to know.


Himself tested negative for Covid on Tuesday, the day before his second cataract surgery. We're figuring that I'm as good as negative, too, since (in Himself's words) we both live in the same petri dish. 



GotGarlic said:


> So now I have pink eye! Argh, argh and argh again!...


Just checking to make sure you can bat your eyes again and not have ickies flowing freely. Hope this is all gone.

******************************************

Remember me complaining elsewhere about banging my toe so bad my toenail was all bruised looking? It's been hurting on and off like a real *#%!!* for nearly  four weeks, until yesterday. Toenail?  What toenail? 

#needlessnailpolish


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself tested negative for Covid on Tuesday, the day before his second cataract surgery. We're figuring that I'm as good as negative, too, since (in Himself's words) we both live in the same petri dish.
> 
> 
> Just checking to make sure you can bat your eyes again and not have ickies flowing freely. Hope this is all gone.
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> Remember me complaining elsewhere about banging my toe so bad my toenail was all bruised looking? It's been hurting on and off like a real *#%!!* for nearly  four weeks, until yesterday. Toenail?  What toenail?
> 
> #needlessnailpolish



Good grief CG, that sounds creepy. Does it hurt more, less? Try not to hurt that toe again while it's healing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Doesn't bother me at all now. Once the dead nail separated, this teeny new nail was visible. I guess it can take a year or more for a full growth. Himself is thrilled that I'm no longer complaining about my sore toe. [emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw

I went for the cortizone shot in my thumb.  Got a cancellation call on Weds for an appointment on Thurs.  normal waiting is 2 months or so.  Less than 2 weeks!!  I was there sitting on the door step (so to speak).  Lucky me!  

There was pressure but nothing like when I had the shot in my middle finger.  THAT hurt! The tinier the joint the more pain.  But I do have another 'trigger finger' that will need to be done...   

Next up is my hip, just waiting on a call.  Could I possibly be lucky enough for a cancellation call? 

Asked them if they have 'loyalty' rewards, after 10 shots, do I get a freebie?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm now officially changing my fantasy.  I no longer want my old 22 year old body, I want a new body for all my friends here on DC. And all of my children, and the grand kids.  And I want us all to get together on a  COVID-free tropical island, with fruits, pork, beef, seafood, fresh water fish, and a big fire pit.

And we have the boats, and other gear  to do whatever kind of fishing we want to do.  Oh, and there are no endangered species in this world, and no biting bugs, or smakes.

Anyone who wants to add to this fantasy is welcome.  Sometimes dreaming the impossible can make reality a bit easier to bear.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm now officially changing my fantasy.  I no longer want my old 22 year old body, I want a new body for all my friends here on DC. And all of my children, and the grand kids.  And I want us all to get together on a  COVID-free tropical island, with fruits, pork, beef, seafood, fresh water fish, and a big fire pit.
> 
> And we have the boats, and other gear  to do whatever kind of fishing we want to do.  Oh, and there are no endangered species in this world, and no biting bugs, or smakes.
> 
> Anyone who wants to add to this fantasy is welcome.  Sometimes dreaming the impossible can make reality a bit easier to bear.[emoji2]
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, you might want to start a new thread on that. It doesn't quite fit in this one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Chief, you might want to start a new thread on that. It doesn't quite fit in this one.



Just wanted to take all of our minds off of our aches and pains, just for a minute.  We used to have both  men;s and women;s fantasy vamps herein DC. years ago.  I guess I still miss Mudbug, and Buckytom who were both involved.

I
n any case, I hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Just wanted to take all of our minds off of our aches and pains, just for a minute.  We used to have both  men;s and women;s fantasy vamps herein DC. years ago.  I guess I still miss Mudbug, and Buckytom who were both involved.
> 
> I
> n any case, I hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I know, and I appreciate the thought. We have lots of other threads for that. I'll try to find links to those threads. Newer members might want to keep them going [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle

Hello friends… I've missed you.

  Two days ago I came home from the hospital where I spent nearly a week, and I’m now safely on the mend at home. The final diagnosis was “Nasal Cellulites”. It is a painful skin infection that happens when bacteria enter a break in your skin, and it can become life-threatening if left untreated. I’m so thankful they finally found the magic recipe to cure it, as for a while it looked like it could have been MRSA.
*(MRSA* (Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus).  Infections range from mild to very serious, even life- threatening. *MRSA* is *contagious* and can be spread to other people through skin-to- skin contact.) Thankfully, it was not MRSA.

Anybody not interested in the gory details can stop reading now.  Wink Wink.

  Anyway, the whole thing started on Sep. 30th when I woke up to what looked like a big pimple right on the tip of my nose. It hurt like the dickens and the next day, and it felt and looked more like a boil. On Mon. it was even worse with more eruptions that looked the same as the first. Tues and Wed. my Dr. was not in, but I sent a picture of my very painful nose to his office, and she made an appointment for me to see him the following morning on Thurs. He gave me a big bootie shot of antibiotic, along with pills.
  The next day the entire lower nose, including the nostrils was under attack with the same. I was told to get myself to the ER and Souschef had to leave me at the front door because of the Covid crisis. I can’t even explain how scared I was, since I’ve taken every possible precaution to not be even remotely exposed to it. Without my SC by my side I felt soooo lost.  It was time for me to be brave, and I tried to be. I really did.
  I was immediately tested for covid, and it was negative.  
  The nightmare began when the needles started. I’m what’s known as a very “hard stick” and getting an IV line started in each arm with several attempts by three different people  was hell to put it bluntly. The needle sticks for blood draws, (often every two hours) continued for the rest of my time there. The worst one was a needle stick in the big Arthritic joint of my thumb. DANG
  They put me in a private (beautiful room with a view) at the end of the day to continue trying to figure this thing out. I had pain like my nose had been attacked by a swarm of honey bee stings and the pain continued. That’s the best way I can think of to describe it. I had high powered pain killers available if requested, but  most of the time I gritted my teeth because of the possible Opioid addiction I’d never want to deal with.
  Anyway, Back home now, SC made a spread sheet for the many oral medications to be taken for the next week or so. I have a follow up office appointment with the infectious diseases  Dr. who was just one of the many Drs. who took such good care of me.


  Just one more point…

  I have a theory of why this may have happened, if anyone is interested.
  I seldom have to wear a mask, as I hardly ever leave the house except for Dr. appointments. I would never think of going without one when is needed, as I know they save lives. 
  The end of Aug. I needed three day battery of tests for my heart on an out patient basis.(Good results). I wore my cloth mask on every day then.
My possible theory has not been discounted by the medical staff onboard. 
  There could have been a nasty bug inside my mask that infected the tip of my nose.
  Nobody will ever know for sure, but I will never wear my cloth mask more than once before it has been thoroughly sanitized before it’s worn again.
  I came home and added a solution of water and alcohol to a zip lock baggie, and soaked the mask for several hours, and then washed it by hand to dry. That’s something to think about. Souschef will do the same with his.
  The bottom line is “being paranoid does not mean someone or something isn’t out get you”. 



 Huggs...Kayelle.


----------



## Andy M.

Yikes Kayelle!  Scary stuff. I’m happy to hear you are back and on the mend.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, what an ordeal. I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm a hard stick, too, so I know what you mean [emoji847] 

Another way to sanitize your masks is to roll over them with a steam iron. 212F is plenty of heat to kill viruses and bacteria.


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad they caught that infection, Kayelle!  I had something like that about 3 years ago - one of those superbugs you hear about, that they eventually concocted a mix of antibiotics for, that I had to give myself shots of every 8 hours, for 21 days!  You know things are bad when they keep you in the hospital 8 days now - they send us home the same day of most surgeries!  lol

Glad you're OK, and hope you, as well as SC, stay safe.


----------



## bethzaring

OMG, like GG said, what an ordeal!  I hope you heal well!!  And stay well!!


----------



## taxlady

(((Kayelle))), I'm glad that you are getting over it. That must have been quite the ordeal, as GG wrote. I'm glad you have SC taking care of you.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to read of your health difficulties, Kayelle.

Glad to see you are recovering..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> Just one more point…
> 
> I have a theory of why this may have happened, if anyone is interested.
> I seldom have to wear a mask, as I hardly ever leave the house except for Dr. appointments. I would never think of going without one when is needed, as I know they save lives.
> The end of Aug. I needed three day battery of tests for my heart on an out patient basis.(Good results). I wore my cloth mask on every day then.
> My possible theory has not been discounted by the medical staff onboard.
> There could have been a nasty bug inside my mask that infected the tip of my nose.
> Nobody will ever know for sure, but I will never wear my cloth mask more than once before it has been thoroughly sanitized before it’s worn again.
> I came home and *added a solution of water and alcohol* to a zip lock baggie, and* soaked the mask for several hours, and then washed it by hand to dry.* That’s something to think about. Souschef will do the same with his.
> The bottom line is “being paranoid does not mean someone or something isn’t out get you”.
> 
> 
> 
> Huggs...Kayelle.





GotGarlic said:


> Wow, what an ordeal. I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm a hard stick, too, so I know what you mean [emoji847]
> 
> *Another way to sanitize your masks is to roll over them with a steam iron. 212F is plenty of heat to kill viruses and bacteria*.




*Kayelle,* so glad you shared that. and so glad you are on the mend! How difficult that was for you.  Like you, I don't, or at least try, not to go out very often, when I do I try to get it all in on one day.  So I am constantly putting on and taking off my mask on the same day.  I see now that that could be a potential problem. 

*GG,* thanks for the sanitize hint.  I will try doing that.  No wait time for drying, my mask has a metal wire over the nose section and I constantly think about it rusting.  I know it's not liable to happen but for some reason I think it.  My material is a medium weight cotton, so the folds take time to dry. In comes the hairdryer!


----------



## pepperhead212

*GG*  Great idea for the sanitation!  Thanks!

I have a bunch of those N95 masks, with valves in them, from my workshop.  Since those valves make them less safe, I plugged up the valves on the ones I use with hot-melt glue!  Nothing goes in or out through those valves now.  Those masks I spray with a hydrogen peroxide solution, after each use.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> Hello friends… I've missed you.
> 
> Two days ago I came home from the hospital where I spent nearly a week, and I’m now safely on the mend at home. The final diagnosis was “Nasal Cellulites”. It is a painful skin infection that happens when bacteria enter a break in your skin, and it can become life-threatening if left untreated. I’m so thankful they finally found the magic recipe to cure it, as for a while it looked like it could have been MRSA.
> *(MRSA* (Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus).  Infections range from mild to very serious, even life- threatening. *MRSA* is *contagious* and can be spread to other people through skin-to- skin contact.) Thankfully, it was not MRSA.
> 
> Anybody not interested in the gory details can stop reading now.  Wink Wink.
> 
> Anyway, the whole thing started on Sep. 30th when I woke up to what looked like a big pimple right on the tip of my nose. It hurt like the dickens and the next day, and it felt and looked more like a boil. On Mon. it was even worse with more eruptions that looked the same as the first. Tues and Wed. my Dr. was not in, but I sent a picture of my very painful nose to his office, and she made an appointment for me to see him the following morning on Thurs. He gave me a big bootie shot of antibiotic, along with pills.
> The next day the entire lower nose, including the nostrils was under attack with the same. I was told to get myself to the ER and Souschef had to leave me at the front door because of the Covid crisis. I can’t even explain how scared I was, since I’ve taken every possible precaution to not be even remotely exposed to it. Without my SC by my side I felt soooo lost.  It was time for me to be brave, and I tried to be. I really did.
> I was immediately tested for covid, and it was negative.
> The nightmare began when the needles started. I’m what’s known as a very “hard stick” and getting an IV line started in each arm with several attempts by three different people  was hell to put it bluntly. The needle sticks for blood draws, (often every two hours) continued for the rest of my time there. The worst one was a needle stick in the big Arthritic joint of my thumb. DANG
> They put me in a private (beautiful room with a view) at the end of the day to continue trying to figure this thing out. I had pain like my nose had been attacked by a swarm of honey bee stings and the pain continued. That’s the best way I can think of to describe it. I had high powered pain killers available if requested, but  most of the time I gritted my teeth because of the possible Opioid addiction I’d never want to deal with.
> Anyway, Back home now, SC made a spread sheet for the many oral medications to be taken for the next week or so. I have a follow up office appointment with the infectious diseases  Dr. who was just one of the many Drs. who took such good care of me.
> 
> 
> Just one more point…
> 
> I have a theory of why this may have happened, if anyone is interested.
> I seldom have to wear a mask, as I hardly ever leave the house except for Dr. appointments. I would never think of going without one when is needed, as I know they save lives.
> The end of Aug. I needed three day battery of tests for my heart on an out patient basis.(Good results). I wore my cloth mask on every day then.
> My possible theory has not been discounted by the medical staff onboard.
> There could have been a nasty bug inside my mask that infected the tip of my nose.
> Nobody will ever know for sure, but I will never wear my cloth mask more than once before it has been thoroughly sanitized before it’s worn again.
> I came home and added a solution of water and alcohol to a zip lock baggie, and soaked the mask for several hours, and then washed it by hand to dry. That’s something to think about. Souschef will do the same with his.
> The bottom line is “being paranoid does not mean someone or something isn’t out get you”.
> 
> 
> 
> Huggs...Kayelle.




I was wondering where you had gotten off to.
Glad your home. Home is the best medicine.
I doubt you will become addicted to the opioids. Take them when the pain is unbearable. You're smart. If they had thought you would abuse them it wouldn't have been prescribed.
With the antibiotics drink plenty of fluids. Get some rest if you can. Stay off your feet. If you want we can binge watch something on Netflix 



Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> I was wondering where you had gotten off to.
> Glad your home. Home is the best medicine.
> I doubt you will become addicted to the opioids. Take them when the pain is unbearable. You're smart. If they had thought you would abuse them it wouldn't have been prescribed.
> With the antibiotics drink plenty of fluids. Get some rest if you can. Stay off your feet. If you want we can binge watch something on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.



I remember reading some study about opioid addiction and pain. According to that study, people who take opioids for pain for a shorter while (I think it was a month or so) almost never get addicted. If you only take it for pain, and not long term, it shouldn't be a problem. But, I'm not a scientist or a medical professional, so maybe some independent research or asking your doctor would be a good idea.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I remember reading some study about opioid addiction and pain. According to that study, people who take opioids for pain for a shorter while (I think it was a month or so) almost never get addicted. If you only take it for pain, and not long term, it shouldn't be a problem. But, I'm not a scientist or a medical professional, so maybe some independent research or asking your doctor would be a good idea.


I somehow overlooked this part. That's true. 

The problem begins when you *want* to have narcotics, not when you *need* them to deal with pain. Something else to remember is that intense pain causes great stress and can delay healing. Every time I've had surgery, especially while in the hospital, I have not hesitated to ask for relief. Btw, all of my doctors are professors at the medical school where I used to work. They teach medical students and residents, so they have to be current with the latest research.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Hello friends… I've missed you.
> 
> Two days ago I came home from the hospital where I spent nearly a week, and I’m now safely on the mend at home.  ... snipped ...




I was just starting wonder about you K-L!!! 
So glad that you are on the mends.


----------



## Kayelle

I did not need or request to take any pain meds home, so there will not be a possible problem as my horrible pain is a thing of the past now. Phew...I don't ever want that experience again.
 My nose looks better today, although the scabs are icky, but the Bacitraycin with Zink is helping the healing. SC says he loves me no matter how I look and he still thinks I'm beautiful, but we know beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  His opinion is all that counts to me.


Thank you everyone for the good wishes.


----------



## Kayelle

Whoops...Zinc. LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I did not need or request to take any pain meds home, so there will not be a possible problem as my horrible pain is a thing of the past now. Phew...I don't ever want that experience again.
> My nose looks better today, although the scabs are icky, but the Bacitraycin with Zink is helping the healing. SC says he loves me no matter how I look and he still thinks I'm beautiful, but we know beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  His opinion is all that counts to me.
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes.



OMGosh, Kay - what an experience, especially without your SC!   I'm so sorry you had to go through that ordeal but very glad to hear you're over the worst.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Hello friends… I've missed you.
> 
> Two days ago I came home from the hospital where I spent nearly a week, and I’m now safely on the mend at home...Anyway, Back home now, SC made a spread sheet for the many oral medications to be taken for the next week or so. I have a follow up office appointment with the infectious diseases  Dr. who was just one of the many Drs. who took such good care of me...
> 
> Huggs...Kayelle.


We missed you, too. 

That must have been a horrible experience, *Kayelle*. I'm glad you're back home in the safety of your dear SC's care. I hope next week's doctor's appointment gives you the all clear. 


As far as re-using masks? When I go out to run errands, I count how many stops I'll be making before I get home and then take one more mask than I have stops. (Yeah, I've got a little collection...) When I get back into the car, off goes that mask and it's put into an old produce bag that I keep clipped with a clothespin. Next stop, new mask. I continue that until I get home, then take the bag of used masks in for washing. You need a collection of fashion masks. 


*GG*, I did not know/think of the ironing trick. I like that. I'll still wash my masks, but maybe give them a quick press (sans starch, of course.  ) before hanging on their hook in the back hall.


----------



## Kayelle

*Update:* 

We saw my Infectious Disease Dr. in his office on Wed. By the way, he's the guru at the hospital for Covid. A really terrific guy with a great bed side manner, and older than my cookie sheets. He was really happy to see how well I've healed since leaving the hospital. The skin color on the end of the nose looks bruised, but he said that would fade like the bruises all over my arms and hands. He said to call him next week to follow up on the phone.


*WARNING: For those of you who don't want to see icky stuff..exit now. *


These are pictures of before and after the hospital. It was at least 3 times worse when I was there, but the pictures they took there have only been seen by me and the Doctors. I'm glad SC never saw them then, or now.


----------



## Kayelle

This picture was taken yesterday ..........
*I'm going to live, and with a NOSE*


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy to see you healing nicely..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my K-L, that does look just as you described it, painful! 
+1 with Ross


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs KL))) I'm so happy to see it's healing. That must have been awful.


----------



## dragnlaw

*OMG taxy!*  You didn't hug that did you?

Glad to see you kept your nose Kayelle,...

... how would you know when the roast is ready without one!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh my gosh...so glad you're better, Kay!  Those things are weird how they just kind of show up.  Last year I had what I thought was just a little cyst on the back of my neck and that it would go away in a week or two...it didn't and grew quickly.  Not going into details, but it was nasty.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle ditto the others - I'm so glad you're healing well. Take care [emoji3590]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

K.L., I've had some experience with nasty sores, cuts, blisters, and such.  I'm no stranger to the pain of skin issues, including largo, 2nd degree burns.  I understand what you have, and are experiencing.  All i can say is, do what you need to to make it heel.  Eat the high protean foods.  Protect the area from more injury.  Keep it clean.  It will heal.  The pain will go away.  Take care of yourself, and rely on your Hubby to help.  Like was said by Drago claw; you need that nose so you know when the food is cooked.  Cood call Dragon.

Besides, we all just want you to feel better.

Seeeeya; Cief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Kayelle*, that looks like something someone would create as a Halloween special effect. I'm so glad that you're finally coming to the end of this medical issue. No rubbing noses with Souschef until it's all cleared up though, you hear?


----------



## Kayelle

*Thank you all so much, my friends. *

 Yesterday marked 16 days since I left the hospital and both of us have stayed in isolation, except for the follow up Dr. appointment. 

I have been concerned that I picked up Covid in the hospital, so yesterday we went to the local drive through testing. Thankfully, it wasn't too bad as we got to stick the swab up our own noses, as far as it would go. Ick, but better me than someone else. 

We then drove to the ocean for our emotional comfort. It works wonders for us, just sitting there watching the surf.

*Here's the best part and the end of the story...*
*The results came back by way of text this morning and we BOTH TESTED NEGATIVE.***


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fantastic.  I'm so happy you are on the mend. 

 I just finished getting an MRI on my left heel, just to make sue there is no infection.  The Dr. doesn't believe there is, as the wound is heeling nicely.  She stated that if there is infection, tissue won't grow over the bone.  Tissue is growing well, and the wound is getting smaller.  So I expect that the bone is infection free.  But, we just need to be sure.

Send us pictures when your nose is all healed.  My prayers will include you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle and Chief, great news we're all glad to hear!


----------



## Just Cooking

Its always good to read healing news..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What *Andy* and *Ross* just said. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have been quarantined since Sept. 13.  Just a few more days to go. Both my DH and I are fine. Our grandson had been here and then two days later he tested positive for the virus. He was so sick but he if finally on the mend. Now our granddaughter has tested positive, they live in another city, she is donig much better too.


----------



## dragnlaw

JoAnn - hope your granddaughter mends as did her brother (?).  Hopefully you will not get any symptoms.  

 Meanwhile I will send some of my dragonettes to all of you.  Rub their tummies - they not only like it but it seems to help chase the virus away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Joanne*, I'm glad to hear that you and your DH didn't get sick. Sending good thoughts for your grandkids. I hope they recover completely with no lingering effects.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn, I'm glad to read that your grandkids are doing better. That must have been scary.


----------



## taxlady

I'm having an arthritis flare. It makes walking up and down the stairs challenging. I guess eating those potatoes a few days ago, after eating potato chips for a few days and tomatoes wasn't such a good idea. It could also be caused or worsened by the weather. Fall is making itself felt. There won't be any nightshades, except hot peppers that don't bother me, for a bit.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> We have been quarantined since Sept. 13.  Just a few more days to go. Both my DH and I are fine. Our grandson had been here and then two days later he tested positive for the virus. He was so sick but he if finally on the mend. Now our granddaughter has tested positive, they live in another city, she is donig much better too.




How old are the kids? How very scary for all of you......many hugs and prayers sent your way!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> How old are the kids? How very scary for all of you......many hugs and prayers sent your way!



They are 18 and 19 . Thank you so much for your hugs and prayers. With so much going on it is very scary.


----------



## JoAnn L.

dragnlaw said:


> JoAnn - hope your granddaughter mends as did her brother (?).  Hopefully you will not get any symptoms.
> 
> Meanwhile I will send some of my dragonettes to all of you.  Rub their tummies - they not only like it but it seems to help chase the virus away.



She is doing fine, she is quite the athlete. I still worrry though. Thank for the virus chaser.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Joanne*, I'm glad to hear that you and your DH didn't get sick. Sending good thoughts for your grandkids. I hope they recover completely with no lingering effects.



Yes we are still without any symptoms.Thanks for the good thoughts for Josh and Emily.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> JoAnn, I'm glad to read that your grandkids are doing better. That must have been scary.



I couldnt believe it when we got the phone calls. You don't
 know what to do or say. All you can do is pray that they are strong enough to get through this. I am happy to say they both are doing great. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## pepperhead212

Sorry to hear about that, *JoAnn*, but glad to hear the good news, and I hope that it continues!  Prayers and positive thoughts go to you, and the rest of the family, in these trying times.


----------



## Kayelle

Joanne, how many more days do you and hubby have to wait before being tested? I believe it's 14 days after last being exposed and if you test clear, you'll be good to go. I pray you have the same good fortune as we did. Although I didn't know for sure I was exposed to Covid in the hospital, it worried me.

It's agony to be scared, and I'm so sorry.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pepperhead212 said:


> Sorry to hear about that, *JoAnn*, but glad to hear the good news, and I hope that it continues!  Prayers and positive thoughts go to you, and the rest of the family, in these trying times.



Thank you so much that means a lot to me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> Joanne, how many more days do you and hubby have to wait before being tested? I believe it's 14 days after last being exposed and if you test clear, you'll be good to go. I pray you have the same good fortune as we did. Although I didn't know for sure I was exposed to Covid in the hospital, it worried me.
> 
> It's agony to be scared, and I'm so sorry.



Sunday will be our last day of quarantine. Can't wait.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are finally out of quarantine. My DH and I are fine, we never had any symptoms. Thank goodness. My two grandchildren are also out of quarantine. Emily is back at collage and Josh will be back at his job in a few days. Emilys parents tested negative and so did Josh's family.It sure is a scary thing to go through. Of course we don't know the future.


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news!  Glad it's over.


----------



## Andy M.

All good news, Joann.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so glad to hear that, JoAnn [emoji813]


----------



## Kathleen

Very good news, JoAnn.  

Kayelle, I trust you are continuing to mend.

Hoping all others are surrounded by good health.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thanks everyone. Your caring really means a lot to me. Bless you all.


----------



## taxlady

So pleased to read your good news, JoAnn.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so glad you posted this JoAnn. Phew, such a relief for you, and all of us here.


----------



## Kayelle

Kathleen said:


> Very good news, JoAnn.
> 
> *Kayelle, I trust you are continuing to mend.
> *
> Hoping all others are surrounded by good health.




Thanks for asking Kathleen. Now I'm just trying to get my system back to normal after taking those massive amounts of antibiotics. ACK.. Eating lots of yogurt to help. I have a couple of bumps on the end of my nose that I think may be permanent and require some plastic surgery. Since I've never had any complaints about the looks of my normal nose, now I do. Guess I won't really care about it until masks are a thing of the past. Please Lord!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> So pleased to read your good news, JoAnn.



Thank you so much.I was so worried about the grandchildren.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you posted this JoAnn. Phew, such a relief for you, and all of us here.



Thanks. It sure feels good to leave the house, but it makes you more aware of everything around you.


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for asking Kathleen. Now I'm just trying to get my system back to normal after taking those massive amounts of antibiotics. ACK.. Eating lots of yogurt to help. I have a couple of bumps on the end of my nose that I think may be permanent and require some plastic surgery. Since I've never had any complaints about the looks of my normal nose, now I do. Guess I won't really care about it until masks are a thing of the past. Please Lord!!



I swear by probiotics.  

I've never had an issue with my face (nose, eyes, etc.) either, but may need my eyelids adjusted as they are draping over my eyes.    I really don't want to do anything because I heal SO slowly and am prone to scarring.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Geez, here's wishing good health to EVERYONE!!!
It pains me to hear about any of you out there in DC Land not being well for any reason.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm on my way to my ophthalmologist's office to have a procedure done on my eye. I had an ulcer on my right eye years ago, which has left scar tissue on the cornea. It's been expanding and it's starting to affect my vision. My doctor is known as the cornea specialist on the East Coast, so I'm in good hands. Should be home in a couple of hours.


----------



## taxlady

GG, I'm sending positive vibes for a perfect, painless procedure.


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck GG. Sounds like you're in good hands.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GG, you're probably back home already. I hope everything went well. Hope it's smooth sailing through the recovery process.


----------



## JoAnn L.

DH and I just got back from getting our flu shots. Some of our places are out of the flu vaccine. Thank goodness Walgreens still had some. We need the one for older people.


----------



## Just Cooking

*GG*. Hope your procedure went well..   

*JoAnn L*. We are getting our flu shots tomorrow, at our PCP's office. Because of all going on, we are doing so earlier than we normally do.

Ross


----------



## taxlady

I'm still waiting for my pharmacy to let me know that they have the flu vaccine. They are waiting on the government.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, all! [emoji813] The procedure went well and I'm doing fine now. I go back tomorrow to make sure there are no infections or other problems.

I got my flu vaccine last week when I saw my family doctor for the pre-surgery check-up.


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad everything went well, GG!  Hope it all goes well in the recovery, too. 

I had something happen funny with my doctor's office, concerning the flu shot.  I went in last week  for my usual check-up to see him, and would have had the shot, but they were out, like many.  But the next day they called me to tell me that the shots had come in, and I could come in and get it.  I was lucky I was sort of dirty in my garden, and had to clean up a little, before coming in, because she called my back and told me the shots they got in were only the ones for those over 65 - fortunately, I hadn't jumped in the car when I got the first call!  But about an hour later I cot another call from the same lady, telling me I could come in for the flu shot, and I said something like "Oh, the ones for those under 65 came in now?"  There was a long pause, until she realized what she had done...twice!  We both got a laugh out of it, but I still haven't got another call from them about the shot being in.


----------



## GotGarlic

So no one except me is having any health issues?  Yay!

So DH and I had lunch downtown yesterday and as we were walking to the car, I stepped into a graveled area cut out of the sidewalk around a tree. I lost my balance and went right down on my left knee, which had already been painful from arthritis and too much activity last weekend. It's terribly painful and swollen now. DH got the walker I used after my hip surgery our of the shed and I'm hobbling around with that. This sucks!


----------



## Andy M.

That looks nasty. I hope the discomfort and pain pass quickly.


----------



## dragnlaw

ohhh, GG - that looks so painful!  Good vibes and a couple of dragonettes heading your way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> So no one except me is having any health issues?  Yay!
> 
> So DH and I had lunch downtown yesterday and as we were walking to the car, I stepped into a graveled area cut out of the sidewalk around a tree. I lost my balance and went right down on my left knee, which had already been painful from arthritis and too much activity last weekend. It's terribly painful and swollen now. DH got the walker I used after my hip surgery our of the shed and I'm hobbling around with that. This sucks! View attachment 48026



Oh I wish...nobody wants to hear what I'm going through with my obstruction. The full liquid diet is not too bad, V-8 juice is nice.  Other than that, there is a clear path to the bathroom, unless a cat is sitting there.

GG, that knee looks awful, good vibes and thoughts going your way. Hope your pain is under control.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> That looks nasty. I hope the discomfort and pain pass quickly.



+1

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> So no one except me is having any health issues?  Yay!...



Oh honey, that's not a "health issue", that's being a klutz. [emoji6] If I posted each time I beat up on myself, I would be here half the day.

Sincerely, though, arthritis IS a medical issue, and a rather painful and annoying one. Anything to make it hurt more is a shame. I hope your knee feels better soon. ((hugs))



BTW, how much wine did you have for lunch???


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear GG. Don't have done that. (((Hugs))). Have been to see a doctor? I have broken my right kneecap twice by falling on it on concrete. If it were me, I would at least put a brace on that knee, so I wouldn't bend it. But, that looks like a brace might hurt too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, friends [emoji847] We've been icing it on and off and the swelling is starting to go down. Since I can put weight on it, and I can press on it without great pain, I don't think anything is broken, so I haven't been to the doctor. I think I just bruised it pretty good.

I'm not usually a klutz, but neuropathy in my feet plus uneven ground means a higher than normal chance of falling. As my mom says, getting old ain't for sissies! [emoji16] 

And CG, no, I didn't have any wine with lunch   I had some last night, though! [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not usually a klutz, but neuropathy in my feet plus uneven ground means a higher than normal chance of falling. As my mom says, getting old ain't for sissies! [emoji16]



yup, used to tromp thru fields but now even walking in the grass of the beautiful cemetery next door is beyond me, cause if I go down I will have to crawl to the largest headstone still standing in order to get up.


----------



## taxlady

GG, I remember the orthopaedic surgeon pressing or tapping my kneecap to see if it hurt, to decide if it was broken. They weren't sure from the x-ray, because I had broken that kneecap 10 years earlier and they couldn't tell, if it was a scar or a new break. When I yelped, the doctor said, "Yes, it's broken."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...And CG, no, I didn't have any wine with lunch   I had some last night, though! [emoji16]



Well of course you had wine at night  - for medicinal purposes,  of course. [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw

I can't even have my medicinal wine with supper.  On that anti-biotic which will create an extremely unpleasant side effect should it be mixed with alcohol. -

( I think they do it on purpose )


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> So no one except me is having any health issues?  Yay!
> 
> So DH and I had lunch downtown yesterday and as we were walking to the car, I stepped into a graveled area cut out of the sidewalk around a tree. I lost my balance and went right down on my left knee, which had already been painful from arthritis and too much activity last weekend. It's terribly painful and swollen now. DH got the walker I used after my hip surgery our of the shed and I'm hobbling around with that. This sucks! View attachment 48026




That even LOOKS like it hurts.  Hope you get better soon.  Prayers going up for you.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## pepperhead212

I feel for you, *GG*, and I hope you get over this quickly.  I fell in the snow in 2017, and tore my R patellar tendon, requiring surgery.  I hope you didn't do any damage to bones or soft tissue, that won't heal quickly.


----------



## Kathleen

That really looks painful.  Falling is scary enough - the bruising and pain simply ice the cake.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, I appreciate the good wishes [emoji5] I'm doing much better today. It's not as painful as it was Saturday and the swelling is down some. I'm still getting around with the walker for the extra support, but it's an improvement.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good to hear* GG.*


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the good wishes [emoji5] I'm doing much better today. It's not as painful as it was Saturday and the swelling is down some. I'm still getting around with the walker for the extra support, but it's an improvement.



I'm glad to read it. I think you are wise to keep using the walker.

Continued "god bedring" (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## taxlady

GG, how's the knee doing?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> GG, how's the knee doing?


It was doing really well Friday and Saturday - I could walk further without the walker. And then, of course, I overdid it yesterday and it's very painful again. Argh. I'll just keep it elevated and iced today and hopefully it'll be better tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GG, don't be like me. When it just starts feeling a little better, that's the sign that it's healing, not the sign that you're good as new.  Overdoing it, and pushing myself has caused what should have been short healing time, has caused the injury to require long healing time.

I've fallen twice here in Montana.  Fortunately, those Judo falling techniques still work.  No bumps, bruises, or injuries.

GG, take it easy.  Let it heal  And take care of you.  You are in my prayers.  I've seen miracles happen through prayer.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> GG, don't be like me. When it just starts feeling a little better, that's the sign that it's healing, not the sign that you're good as new.  Overdoing it, and pushing myself has caused what should have been short healing time, has caused the injury to require long healing time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've fallen twice here in Montana.  Fortunately, those Judo falling techniques still work.  No bumps, bruises, or injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> GG, take it easy.  Let it heal  And take care of you.  You are in my prayers.  I've seen miracles happen through prayer.


Thank you so much, Chief. Your caring words are like a nice hug [emoji847]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Next Wednesday, colonoscopy time. After three months of misery, we find out what's going on.  I hope, tired of the full liquid diet.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Next Wednesday, colonoscopy time. After three months of misery, we find out what's going on.  I hope, tired of the full liquid diet.



(((Hugs))) I hope they figure it out and it's something that is easy to fix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) I hope they figure it out and it's something that is easy to fix.



Thanks, Taxy...it's my hope, too. I want my food back!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

More hugs *PF*!
I was just thinking of you and your family today.
How is Sis?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> More hugs *PF*!
> I was just thinking of you and your family today.
> How is Sis?



Thank you, KGirl
Sis is doing very well, had Dad in the hospital for a week, heart attack he didn't know he had. He's home on oxygen and waiting for a procedure appointment in Colorado. Me - nausea, vomiting and ..., think I have a partial obstruction.  The only one who is not sick is Mom and she's sick of driving us around.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Next Wednesday, colonoscopy time. After three months of misery, we find out what's going on.  I hope, tired of the full liquid diet.



Getting older is not for wimps!  Sending love and prayers, PF.  Hopefully they will find out what is needed.  Not a fun procedure, but the best sleep I've ever had.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Getting older is not for wimps!  Sending love and prayers, PF.  Hopefully they will find out what is needed.  Not a fun procedure, but the best sleep I've ever had.



Been through it once before...shows how miserable I am that I am requesting this one.  Yup, get to sleep it off at Mom's and be pampered.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, it sounds like the bad news bug is running rampant in your family. I hope your tests find what's wrong so the doc can fix you up. Good health to you and the rest of your family. [emoji3590]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kathleen said:


> ...Not a fun procedure, but the best sleep I've ever had.



My oh-so-brave BIL decided to have his first colonoscopy done while awake. [emoji44] He's an engineer and likes to see how things work.

Never again, never again...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> PF, it sounds like the bad news bug is running rampant in your family. I hope your tests find what's wrong so the doc can fix you up. Good health to you and the rest of your family. [emoji3590]



Thank You CG. Mom and I had been trying to get Dad to the doctor for almost two months, because "something wasn't right" and he said he wouldn't go because they would make him wear a mask. Finally, two Sundays ago he said, "I think you better drop me off at the hospital." Then the fun began, three hospitals in one week. 2 totally blocked arteries in his heart and one partially blocked.  Waiting is...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ..Waiting is...



...a Witch? [emoji16]

I know how much your Dad likes to help you around your home. Tell him he has to be healthy by snow season. [emoji6]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...a Witch? [emoji16]
> 
> I know how much your Dad likes to help you around your home. Tell him he has to be healthy by snow season. [emoji6]



Both of us!  My yard is a wreck.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, Princess - you have a lot going on. I'm glad your mom is able to help you all with everything. If you don't mind me asking, what do you think is causing the obstruction? I had an intestinal stricture once, caused by scarring from surgery. No fun at all. Love and hugs [emoji847]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, Princess - you have a lot going on. I'm glad your mom is able to help you all with everything. If you don't mind me asking, what do you think is causing the obstruction? I had an intestinal stricture once, caused by scarring from surgery. No fun at all. Love and hugs [emoji847]



I'm *hoping* it's adhesions and strictures from my hysterectomy years ago.  Thanks GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> My oh-so-brave BIL decided to have his first colonoscopy done while awake. [emoji44] He's an engineer and likes to see how things work.
> 
> Never again, never again...


The doctor who did my first colonoscopy didn't even offer anesthesia. Since I had no idea what to expect, I didn't question it. I changed doctors not long afterward.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PriFi, you know how much you mean to this community?  We are all hoping you can find the answers to make your life more livable, and that you become stronger from it.  And I agree, growing older, day by day, is not for the weak minded.  It takes courage, and tenacity to keep on keeping on.  You have both of those qualities in spades.  You too are in my prayers.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you Chief!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bowel Prep last night wasn't too bad. Woke up thirsty as heck and ready to get it over with. Colonoscopy - had several really good nurses attending, my Primary performed the procedure and all went well. One of the nurses said he'd never seen anyone come out of it ready to walk and making sense. They gave me fentanyl and versed.

Normal Colonoscopy, the pictures look good, no masses or anything untoward. No narrowing, nothing to indicate my problems stem from there.

So, now I may still have problems with nausea, don't know but the breakfast Mom cooked me went down. Will figure it out later once I have a chance to digest.

Off to bed to sleep for a while.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have no idea what they give me but with both of my procedures I was ready to walk out within 10 minutes of waking.  Just needed to get dressed! LOL.

*So glad it went well Princess.!!* 

Hopefully, maybe, just by chance, in a long shot, out of the ball park - maybe the procedure put everything back to the way it should be going and your problems will be over. (Hey!...  we can always hope!)


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the update PF.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, now that one potential cause is eliminated, I hope the doctor can zero in on your real problem. I hope you have at least been losing weight while on that liquid diet? From every trouble should come some good.

Before my first colonoscopy, my SIL, who was my driver, said that I would wake up hungry and think of where I wanted to go and eat. [emoji1] She was right! I side-eyed the couple ounces of juice and the small muffin on the tray next to the "bed" I was on and thought "that ain't gonna do it".

Sent from my moto g(6) using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bowel Prep last night wasn't too bad. Woke up thirsty as heck and ready to get it over with. Colonoscopy - had several really good nurses attending, my Primary performed the procedure and all went well. One of the nurses said he'd never seen anyone come out of it ready to walk and making sense. They gave me fentanyl and versed.
> 
> *Normal Colonoscopy, the pictures look good, no masses or anything untoward. No narrowing, nothing to indicate my problems stem from there.
> *
> So, now I may still have problems with nausea, don't know but the breakfast Mom cooked me went down. Will figure it out later once I have a chance to digest.
> 
> Off to bed to sleep for a while.



Glad everything went well!

Rest well..


----------



## Lee Vining

Spent four days in misery from Salmonella from Hormel Pepperoni purchased last week at Kroger.


----------



## pepperhead212

Glad you recovered, *LV*!  I heard about a recall for a bunch of their products, but it wasn't in my area.


----------



## GotGarlic

Off I go for cataract surgery this morning! Wish me luck! [emoji16]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck, GG. If you have the same results as Himself, you'll be seeing things you haven't seen for years. And color! He said all the dingy yellow was gone and blue skies looked blue again.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good Luck from me too* GG*!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck, GG. If you have the same results as Himself, you'll be seeing things you haven't seen for years. And color! He said all the dingy yellow was gone and blue skies looked blue again.





dragnlaw said:


> Good Luck from me too* GG*!


Thanks! I'm back home and so far so good! I can definitely see more clearly out of the right eye. I've been up since 4:30, so I'm going to take a nap and then DH will make me coffee and breakfast


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news!  get your rest and enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## taxlady

GG, I'm pleased to read that the cataract surgery went well. Sending positive vibes for speedy and good healing.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Glad to hear that the cataract surgery went well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fist they removed the cataract from my right eye.  The difference was amazing.  My vision was restored to pre-6th grade levels.  A few week later, the process was repeated in my left eye.  Suddenly I could read the price sign o the gas station sign 3/4of a mile away.  I was ecstatic.  And then, the retinas started swelling.  They gave me drops to put in my eyes every few hours to remove te swelling.  It didn't work.  I got shots in my eyes for the same.  They only partially worked.  The selling went down some in my left eye, and stabilized in the right eye.  I can see clearly, just right and left of dead center in both eyes, better in the left than right.  Everything is distorted due to the retina swelling at dead center in both eyes.  It is because of the distorted vision that I make so many mistakes while typing.  I used to accurately type 50+ words per minute, touch typing. Eyesight, and nerve damage in my left hand when they put my fistula in took that away from me.  Who says that after age 50 is the golden years?  It's a myth.

At the first sign of anything off about your eyesight, get together with your optometrist to correct whatever the problem is, while it's reversible.  
I hope your vision remains crystal clear, with bright, and vibrant colors.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, all. Chief, lucky for me, my ophthalmologist is a nationally renowned eye surgeon who has been part of my health care team for over 30 years (chronic inflammatory bowel disease can affect other soft tissues, including the eyes). He is affiliated with the medical school where I used to work and has been doing research as well as patient care for decades. I'm in very good hands [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

Here I am at the ophthalmologist's surgery center for the second cataract replacement. I brought coffee with me this time. It's in an insulated cup out in the car. Can't wait till I can drink it [emoji477]


----------



## dragnlaw

Way to go *GG*, happy for you!


----------



## taxlady

I hope the cataract surgery went well. God bedring (good bettering in Danish)


----------



## pepperhead212

Good luck with your second surgery, *GG*!  I hope it went as well as the first!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Jeepers creepers, you've got two new peepers! Hope everything went well for your second time.

When Himself had surgery, he no longer needed to wear glasses. Will you still need them, or just cheater readers? Himself now wanders around wearing one of many reading glasses he's aquired on his nose tip, forehead, dangling from an eyeglass lanyard...


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, everyone! It went great and I feel fine.

CG, I'm actually surprised at how good my distance vision is - I can see better without my glasses than with them. I have an appointment with my optometrist coming up, so I'll talk with him about what kind of glasses I'll need.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear you're blinking pretty, *GG*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After both eyes, Himself completely ditched his regular glasses. Same with my BIL. Now both of them only rely on store-bought reader cheaters.


----------



## GotGarlic

I really like my purty sparkly purple glasses, tho... [emoji38]


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I really like my purty sparkly purple glasses, tho... [emoji38]



I think your optometrist posted your photo with the new glasses.


----------



## dragnlaw

ohhh,  love it, your shirt matches perfectly *GG*!


----------



## GotGarlic

[emoji171]


----------



## msmofet

I’m so stressed at the moment. I’m sitting outside the doctor office. Waiting for my DD. Please send good thoughts.

She may need to go to hospital to have a cyst removed.


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive vibes msmofet.


----------



## msmofet

Doctor said go right to Emercency room. I’m parked a couple blocks away. I’m shaking a bit. They don’t let you go in, patient only. I need to calm down before I drive.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Sending positive vibes msmofet.



Thank you. I’m a wreck. Doctor said her BP and pulse are very high.


----------



## Just Cooking

*msmofet*

Having experienced the ER recently, my heart and thoughts go out to you and DD.

Ross


----------



## msmofet

Just Cooking said:


> *msmofet*
> 
> Having experienced the ER recently, my heart and thoughts go out to you and DD.
> 
> Ross



Thank you for the well wishes. 

I’m waiting to hear anything from the doctor, hospital or anyone. 
On the positive side she should be home in a few days. Before Christmas.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hugs and warmest thoughts, *msm.*


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> Hugs and warmest thoughts, *msm.*


Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry to hear this, msm. I hope everything goes well for your daughter. Hugs.


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> So sorry to hear this, msm. I hope everything goes well for your daughter. Hugs.



Thank you so much for the kind thoughts.


----------



## Andy M.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## pepperhead212

Prayers and positive thoughts for your daughter, as well as you and the rest of the family, *msm*.  Hope the procedure is a success, and she's home quickly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My *MsM*!
Any updates as yet?


----------



## simonbaker

Sending positive thoughts and prayers &#55357;&#56911;.  
With all the stress of Christmas  you don't need this on top of it.  
Wishing you God's peace during this trying time.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope all is well with you and your DD, msm. Prayers for you all.


----------



## msmofet

It is definitely a good day for me. DD came home last night. Her BP and  pulse were very high before the surgery, and the surgeon was concerned  about that. So they keep her several additional hours after for  observation and monitoring her vitals. She's in a lot of pain. He didn't  give any pain meds or antibiotics. He said to take ibuprofen. She  couldn't get comfortable at all last night. She tried her bed and the  sofa. Hopefully she will feel a bit better today. She has an appointment  on Wednesday for her PCP to look at the wound and remove the packing.  She'll need to get additional surgery to remove the sack at some point,  so this won't recur. I didn't get much sleep last night either because I  was helping her. I didn't expect her to be home last night. Last time  she was in the hospital for 2 days. But it was such a relief to have her  home. Now we will definitely have a merry Christmas and a happy new  year. Hopefully I can get a nap at some point today. Thank you all for  all the kind thoughts and words. 



I am in a bit of pain. In the rush to get to the hospital to pick DD up, I took a fall. My back, knee, arm and hand are sore this morning.


----------



## Just Cooking

Good news, msmofet.

Hoping for quick recovery for you both.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

So glad your Christmas will be happier now!  Take care of yourself, and of course, her.  Cheers!


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon. Great news that your DD will be home for Christmas. Take care.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) to you msmofet and god bedring (Danish for good bettering) to you and your daughter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

To all, Ms. Moffet, and everyone with health challenges, you are in my prayers for a speedy recovery to health, and I sincerely hope that your holidays are full of joy an good spirit.

Seeeeya; Chie Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone for the well-wishes!


----------



## Andy M.

So glad to hear DD is on the mend. Take it easy so you can heal from your fall.


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear she's home & you have a happy  holiday  season!
Hope you are  both  feeling  better sooner than later! &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Get some rest *MsM *so that you can help DD.


----------



## msmofet

2am, and I don't think sleep is coming soon. DD is in pain and can't sleep.


----------



## msmofet

Took DD to her doctor to check her wound, and it is badly infected. The  ER surgeon was an idiot! He didn't get the entire cyst and didn't give  DD an antibiotic for the infection. The doctor cleaned the wound and  removed a lot of the infection. He gave her a script for antibiotic and  packed the wound again. He wants to see her on Monday and said she needs  more surgery to remove everything else. I'm really upset about this.


----------



## taxlady

Oh noes MsM. That sucks. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

msm, that's a shame about your DD and the ER mistakes. I hope your own doctor has her fixed up and back on the road to recovery soon 

Keep in mind, though, that the doctor is probably not an idiot. Instead, he might have been on hour fourteen of a twelve hour shift and dog tired from working with a short staff. This Covid thing has put a dreadful strain on the medical community.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> msm, that's a shame about your DD and the ER mistakes. I hope your own doctor has her fixed up and back on the road to recovery soon
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that the doctor is probably not an idiot.* Instead, he might have been on hour fourteen of a twelve hour shift and dog tired from working with a short staff. This Covid thing has put a dreadful strain on the medical community.*



Good point. A whole lot of medical staff have quit their jobs because of the stress of working in the pandemic for so long.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, dear MsM!  I've just noticed this thread.  Please know that I am sending prayers big time!  For your DD, for you and for your family.  This is just heartbreaking.  Praying for healing and praying for strength!  Do keep us posted, as you can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> msm, that's a shame about your DD and the ER mistakes. I hope your own doctor has her fixed up and back on the road to recovery soon
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that the doctor is probably not an idiot. Instead, he might have been on hour fourteen of a twelve hour shift and dog tired from working with a short staff. This Covid thing has put a dreadful strain on the medical community.


I agree and I had another thought. ER surgeons are generalists - they work on everything. You didn't mention where the cyst is located, but maybe it's in a difficult place that requires a specialist surgeon to take care of it properly. 

In any case, I'm sorry your daughter was in such pain and having to deal with this during the holidays. I hope you're both feeling better.


----------



## Andy M.

msm, that's very frustrating. You expect better from medical professionals. Hoping you DD will be fine with just the antibiotics.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you all. She’s going to need more surgery to remove all of the cyst.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh, *MsM *I'm so sorry this all happened.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I caught a bug!  Ugh!  Haven't done much more than sleep, since last Monday.  Today is the first day that I feel like I'm improving.  Still, when I stand up, I feel like I'm wearing led boots!  

But, I know I will survive!


----------



## Andy M.

Glad you’re on the mend.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My prayer is thy you get over this bug quickly, and with no lasting ill effects.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

Great that the worst part seems to be over.  Hopefully tomorrow the lead shoes will just feel like army boots.   Hang in there!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thanks, guys!  Well wishes are much appreciated.  I did manage to make and eat some French Toast!!  So far, so good....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

By the time I got here to say "get better,  Ginny" you're already feeling better! French toast is definitely comfort food.


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear you are  on the  mend!


----------



## dragnlaw

Wow, the fact you are cooking is definitely a wellness sign! LOL 

hmm, French Toast, great feel better food, yumm


----------



## Marlingardener

Hope that bug goes away and stays away! Try some chicken soup--preferably chicken/vegetable but chicken noodle will help also. More nutritious than French toast (which is great and who cares about nutrition!). 

Chicken soup is a cure-all, and it tastes good, too!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thank you all, once again!  Part of the problem is being able to tolerate the thought of food.  Sigh.  I'm just thrilled to be upright!


----------

